# knitting tea party friday 19 august '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 19 August '16

Have a house full of cats today. Actually only four - Snow White, Elsa, one of Elsa's babies, and Patchwork. The little grey kitty can be a bother - he wants to play and play - and doesn't understand why I don't want him walking across the keys as I type. Lol

This recipe might interest those of you that have lemons in the backyard.

How To Make Preserved Lemons - A Moroccan/Middle Eastern Specialty

Total time: 10 mins

Ingredients

3 Meyer lemons (or Eureka, Lisbon, etc, organic recommended) per pint-sized jar
5-6 teaspoons salt
An extra lemon for juicing
Water that has been boiled and cooled (sterile)

Instructions

1. You can make however many preserved lemons you like, but roughly 3 will fit per pint-sized jar.

2. Thoroughly clean the lemons. Organic is recommended. If you can't find organic, let the lemons sit in some vinegar water for a few minutes, then rinse.

3. Trim the nubs off both ends of each lemon. Quarter each lemon, slicing them down just over ¾ of the way to leave the slices attached at the end.

4. Put one teaspoon of salt into the cavity of each lemon.

5. Place one teaspoon salt into the bottom of the jar.

6. Put a lemon in the jar, cut-side down, pressing firmly to squish out the lemon juice. Put a teaspoon of salt on top of the lemon. Firmly press the second lemon down on top of the first lemon. Repeat with the third lemon, pressing down firmly. Add a teaspoon of salt on top of the lemon.

7. The jar should be halfway full with lemon juice. If needed, squeeze some additional lemon juice into the jar to bring it to the halfway point.

8. Don't waste that lemon; slice it and stuff the slices into the jar.

9. Pour the boiled/cooled water into the jar to fill it to the top.

10. Screw the lid on and let it sit at room temperature for 3 days, shaking it and rotating the jar upside-down/right-side up a few times per day.

11. After 3 days transfer the jars to the refrigerator and let them sit for at least 3 weeks before using. Store in the fridge, will keep for at least 6 months (see Note).

Notes: * In most countries preserved lemons are not stored in the refrigerator; they're simply kept in a cool, dark place. I've added the recommendation to store in the fridge based on USDA guidelines. Store them according to your own preference. * Whatever dish you use them in, discard the pulp (it's the peel that is used) and thoroughly wash the peel to remove excess salt.

http://www.daringgourmet.com/2014/04/08/how-to-make-preserved-lemons-moroccan-middle-eastern-cooking/

I just thought this next recipe sounded interesting. Something out of the ordinary to serve for lunch.

Burmese Yellow Split Pea Fritters - Baya Kyaw

Kimberly Killebrew, www.daringgourmet.com
Total time: 20 mins
Serves: About 16 2-inch patties

Ingredients

1 cup dried yellow split peas, rinsed and soaked overnight and thoroughly drained and patted dry
1 medium yellow onions, finely chopped
½ cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 red chili pepper, minced (remove seeds if you prefer it not spicy)
1½ teaspoons salt
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons fresh minced ginger root
2 cloves garlic, minced
Oil for frying

Instructions

1. Place all of the ingredients in a food processor.

NOTE: Make sure the peas have been thoroughly drained otherwise the mixture will be too wet.

2. Pulse the ingredients to form a semi-smooth and gritty paste with some chunks of peas. Do not over-process.

3. Form the mixture into patties (they will very moist).

4. Cover and refrigerate the patties for at least 3 hours or overnight.

5. Heat some oil in a frying pan and fry the patties on both sides until golden brown.

6. Serve with your choice of dipping sauce or use as a Burmese-style falafel with pita bread, veggies and a yogurt sauce.

http://www.daringgourmet.com/2016/07/19/burmese-yellow-split-pea-fritters-baya-kyaw/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Burmese+Fritters+++A+Lemony+Salad&utm_campaign=20160817_m133569205_Burmese+Fritters+++A+Lemony+Salad%21&utm_term=Take+Me+To+The+Recipe_21

Wasn't it Bonnie that was picking fresh wild blueberries this week? Maybe she could make these to share at out tea table.

BLUEBERRY BANANA ZUCCHINI BREAD

BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: one 9x5-inch loaf
TOTAL TIME: 2+ hours, for cooling

INGREDIENTS:

1 large egg
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/3 cup canola or vegetable oil
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup sour cream (lite is okay; or Greek yogurt may be substituted)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour + 1/4 cup for tossing with blueberries
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 cup mashed ripe bananas (from about 2 medium/large bananas)
1 cup coarsely grated zucchini, laid loosely in cup and not packed (don't wring out)
1 cup (6 ounces) fresh blueberries (I haven't tried with frozen)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Spray one 9x5-inch loaf pan with floured cooking spray, or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

2. To a large bowl, add the first six ingredients, through vanilla, and whisk to combine.

3. Add 1 1/4 cups flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

4. Add the bananas, zucchini, and stir to combine; set aside.

5. To a medium bowl, add the blueberries, 1/4 cup flour (helps prevent them from sinking while baking), and toss to coat.

6. Add the blueberries and all flour bits to the large bowl with the batter and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

7. Turn batter out into the prepared pan, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula. Tip - Evenly sprinkle the surface with 1 to 2 tablespoons blueberries for a visual pop of color.

8. Place loaf pan on a baking sheet (for insurance against overflow) and bake for about 90 minutes (start checking at about 75 minutes), or until the top is golden, the center is set, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, or with a few moist crumbs, but no batter.

Important note: At the 45 minute mark, tent the pan with a sheet of foil draped loosely over it to prevent the top and sides from browning too quickly while giving the interior a chance to cook through. I encourage rotating the pan a couple times during baking to ensure even baking because many ovens don't bake evenly. Baking times will vary based on the moisture content of the bananas, zucchini, blueberries, climate, and oven variances. Bake until done; watch your bread, not the clock and don't worry if it takes more or less time to bake than the baking time estimate provided.

9. Allow bread to cool in pan for about 15 minutes before turning out on a wire rack to cool completely before slicing and serving. Bread will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 1 week, or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/08/blueberry-banana-zucchini-bread.html

I hope someone makes either one of these pizzas' - they just sounded good.

Grilled Pizza with Cheesy Corn, Fresh Tomatoes, and Basil

A sweet and savory puree of corn, Parmesan cheese, garlic, and olive oil stands in for tomato sauce on this pizza.

TOTAL TIME: 5 HOURS 20 MINS
SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

15 ounces store-bought pizza dough
1 1/3 cups corn kernels (from 2 ears)
1/2 ounce Parmesan cheese, grated (1/4 cup)
3/4 teaspoon minced garlic (from 1 medium garlic clove)
4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
Coarse salt
2 small tomatoes (5 to 6 ounces total), thinly sliced (7 to 9 slices)
4 to 6 ounces mozzarella, thinly sliced
1/2 cup fresh basil leaves

Directions

1. Let dough sit at room temperature (in package) 4 hours.

2. Puree corn, Parmesan, garlic, 2 tablespoons oil, and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a food processor until smooth with small chunks.

3. Spread remaining oil on a baking sheet or pizza pan.

4. Place dough on pan, and stretch to an even thickness, turning to coat both sides with oil. Let rest 1 hour, then restretch.

5. Preheat grill to medium.

6. Season dough with salt, and transfer to grill, making sure to keep dough flat and even. Cover grill, and cook until dough is just charred on bottom, 5 to 6 minutes, checking frequently.

7. Flip dough.

8. Spread corn mixture on dough, and top with tomato slices. Season with salt, and top with mozzarella.

9. Cover grill, and cook until toppings are warmed through and mozzarella has melted, 5 to 6 minutes. Top with basil, and serve.

COOK'S NOTES: Letting store-bought dough sit out for a few hours gives it the slightly fermented taste of homemade dough.

http://www.marthastewart.com/910502/grilled-pizza-cheesy-corn-fresh-tomatoes-and-basil?utm_source=mslo-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydayfood_080916&did=52019

Fried Spaghetti Pizza

When you have leftover spaghetti, it's tempting to throw it away. But don't! You can make a frittata or this wonderful recipe for Fried Spaghetti Pizza. Yum!

By Linda Larsen, Busy Cooks Expert
Total Time: 21 minutes
Yield: Serves 3-4

INGREDIENTS

2 eggs
1/3 cup heavy cream
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
8 ounces leftover cooked spaghetti
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup pizza sauce
1-1/2 cups shredded CoJack cheese
20 slices pepperoni

PREPARATION

1. In medium bowl, combine eggs, cream, and Parmesan cheese and beat. Add spaghetti; toss with your hands until the pasta is coated.

2. In 12" skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat.

3. Add the pasta mixture and spread evenly.

4. Cook, pressing down occasionally on the pasta with a spatula and shaking the pan, until the bottom is well browned, about 8-10 minutes.

5. Turn using a large spatula, or flip the spaghetti onto a plate and slide it back into the pan.

6. Cook for another 6-7 minutes or until the bottom is browned.

7. Preheat oven to broil.

8. Remove from heat and top with pizza sauce, CoJack cheese, and pepperoni.

9. Broil the pizza until the cheese melts and starts to brown, about 3-5 minutes. Serve immediately.

http://busycooks.about.com/od/pizzarecipes/r/Fried-Spaghetti-Pizza.htm?utm_content=7320132&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=fooddrinksl&utm_term=bouncex

I thought this recipe would come in handy for some of you.

Dairy Free Cream Cheese Frosting

Ingredients

1∕2 cup coconut butter
1∕2 cup plus 1 tablespoon Spectrum vegetable shortening
1∕4 cup plus 3 tablespoons raw honey 11∕2 tablespoons lemon juice 1∕4 teaspoon xanthan gum or guar gum
Pinch of salt

Directions

1. Melt the coconut butter in the microwave for 30 seconds to 1 minute.

2. Combine the melted coconut butter, shortening, honey, lemon juice, xanthan gum, and salt in a food processor and pulse until smooth and creamy.

3. Refrigerate until just hardened, 2 to 3 hours.

NOTE: If you leave the frosting in the fridge for more than a few hours, it may become too hard to spread. If this happens, place the frosting back in the food processor to get it soft and fluffy again for spreading.

Brittany Angell <[email protected]>

Award Winning Peaches and Cream Pie

Recipe by Debbi Borsick
3 h 30 m
8 servings @370 cals/serv

Ingredients

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 (3 ounce) package non-instant vanilla pudding mix
3 tablespoons butter, softened
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1 (29 ounce) can sliced peaches, drained and syrup reserved
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon white sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease sides and bottom of a 10 inch deep-dish pie pan.

1. In a medium mixing bowl, mix together flour, salt, baking powder and pudding mix.

2. Mix in butter, egg and milk. Beat for 2 minutes.

3. Pour mixture into pie pan.

4. Arrange the peach slices on top of the pudding mixture.

5. In a small mixing bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy.

6. Add 1/2 cup sugar and 3 tablespoons reserved peach syrup. Beat for 2 minutes.

7. Spoon mixture over peaches to within 1 inch of pan edge.

8. Mix together 1 tablespoon sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon, and sprinkle over top.

9. Bake in preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, until golden brown. Chill before serving.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/15142/award-winning-peaches-and-cream-pie/?ms=1&prop25=52160&prop26=WhatsCooking&prop27=2016-08-11&prop28=MainStory&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and this one got cut in half. --- sam

LEMON MERINGUE PIE FUDGE

This Lemon Meringue Pie Fudge is like lemon meringue pie in fudge form! It's fudge with a crust!! Easy, fast, no cook - this is the perfect lemon fudge recipe.

POSTED BY DOROTHY KERN

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/2 cups cookie crumbs (shortbread, lemon shortbread, or lemon cookies - I used 1 package of lemon shortbread cookies)
3 tablespoons butter, melted (see notes)
4 cups (about 2 bags) white chocolate chips, divided
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
1 teaspoon pure lemon extract
Optional: for more punch of lemon, add about 1/2-1 teaspoon lemon zest
2-3 drops yellow food coloring, if desired
3/4 cup marshmallow fluff

DIRECTIONS:

1. Mix cookie crumbs and butter and press into an 8x8 or 9x9 pan that has been covered with foil and sprayed with cooking spray.

2. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Let cool while you prepare filling.

3. Place one cup of white chocolate chips in a small bowl. Set aside.

4. Place remaining 3 cups of white chocolate chips in a medium saucepan. Add the sweetened condensed milk and heat over medium-low heat, stirring, until melted.

5. While you are cooking the chips and SCM in the pan, place the bowl of chips in the microwave and heat, on 50% power, for about 1-2 minutes, stirring each 30 seconds.

6. Once the chips and SCM in the pan have melted, remove from heat and stir in lemon extract, zest (if using), and food coloring. Pour over crust.

7. Working quickly, stir fluff into the white chocolate chips you melted in the microwave.

NOTE: The chocolate will seize a little, but that's okay. If needed, microwave an additional 15 seconds to help the mixture stir together.

8. Drop chunks of the fluff mixture on top of the lemon fudge and use a knife or offset spatula to swirl into the top.

9. Cool on counter for about 10-15 minutes and then chill until set. Slice and serve.

NOTES: (1) I used lemon shortbread cookies with a high butter content. Therefore, I didn't need very much butter to get them to bind together. If you use a cookie that isn't as buttery, you may need an extra tablespoon or two of butter. When you mix the crumbs and butter, the mixture should press together easily in your hands. If it falls apart, add a little more butter. (2) Yes, I know there is no "real" lemon juice in this fudge. It's very hard to mix liquid with white chocolate and not ruin it. I find that the lemon extract gives that LEMON flavor that is expected from a lemon dessert. Just adding lemon juice will not give this a lemon flavor.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2012/11/lemon-meringue-pie-fudge/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 12th August, 2016* by Darowil 

Well KAP 2016 has come and gone and thanks to Mary especially we have all had a good look at what was going on over the weekend (Kate will have the details of pages for the photos I promise) **

*Bonnie* is having sciatica problems. And they are thinking that the gastric pain DH has been having might be reflux.

*Sorlenna* is recovering well from the tooth extractions late last week.

*Tami* and *Darowil* have both lost friends this week.

*Tami's* mother has declined further - sleeping most of the time and eating little.

*Rookie's* DH had a knee replacement - some pain behind the knee so is on Warfarin as a precaution.

*cmaliza* has a new little granddaughter.

*Marianne* had her tests Wednesday - no immediate concerns but still waiting results.

Marianna Mel of the Top Down baby items fame has asked *Gagesmom's* permission to put a couple of photos of her items on her blog page.

PHOTOS
2 - *Poledra* - Stormy weather
2 - *Cashmeregma* - Mittens (+ pattern link)
5 - *Swedenme* - Baa-ble baby hat
6 - *Oneapril* - DD & her fiance
9 - *Gagesmom* - Wild weather
11 - *Bonnie* - Jeans quilt
11 - *Poledra* - Sack
14 - *Gagesmom* - 'Little Kinsey' romper suit
15 - *Sugarsugar* - Teddy's crochet sleeping bag
15 - *Swedenme* - Baa-ble baby hat completed
22 - *Fan* - Daffodils
30 - *Gwen* - Crochet dishcloth & spa cloth
31 - *Swedenme* - Old fashioned shops & sweets
32 - *Lurker* - Knitted lace panel
35 - *Mrsvette* - Cross stitch
36 - *Darowil* - Workmen's vans!
38 - *Mrsvette* - Cross stitch pictures
40 - *Poledra* - Gismo and Mocha
42 - *Gwen* - Crochet coaster
49 - *Cashmeregma* - Mitten
51 - *Gwen* - The guernsey!
52 - *Swedenme* - Local beach
54 - *Swedenme* - Snowmen bowls
55 - *Gagesmom* - Kinsey jacket and hat
61 - *Swedenme* - Floating witches' hats
63 - *Kate* - Culzean Castle
72 - *Gagesmom* - Roma baby cardigan
73 - *Sorlenna* - Star of the Orient quilt blocks
78 - *Nannyof6* - GKs
83 - *Kiwifrau* - Kiwifrau and Davena
83 - *Swedenme* - Red shrug
84 - *Mrsvette* - Last winter
84 - *Nannyof6* - Family pic
88 - *Gagesmom* - Roma baby cardigan & hat
92 - *Kate* - Belated birthday card for Marianne
94- *Gagesmom* - Gage and his Nana

** Mary's KAP PHOTOS are on pages......
*21, 38, 56, 71 and 88*

RECIPES
71 - *Lurker* - Lentil lasagne
94 - *Pacer* - Pizza casserole

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
*4, 33, 54, 69, 80, 82, 86 and 89 *

CRAFTS
13 - *Bonnie* - Christmas quilting projects (link)
13 - *Bonnie* - Kumihimo with beads (link)
20 - *Sam* - Orange blossom crochet blanket (link)
31 - *Gwen* - Crochet circle jacket pattern (link)
34 - *Swedenme* - Baa-ble hat pattern (link)
35 - *Sam* - Kumihimo kits (link)
36 - *Sam* - Crochet vintage caravan (link)
67 - *Bonnie* - Lace knitting KAL (link)
72 - *Bonnie* - Mermaid tail afghan/Estonian starflower (links)

OTHERS
14 - *Poledra* - 'A Place to Call Home' (links)
30 - *Sassafras* - Yoga positions to relieve sciatica (link)
36 - *Sam* - Californian wildfires (link)
40 - *Poledra* - The Goonies (link)
84 - *Gwen* - Matcha tea (link)
86 - *Sam* - Matcha powder (link)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I'm positive it was only Tuesday yesterday yet here is Friday again how can that be . I finally fell fast asleep last night only to be woken by someone's home alarm and that was all the sleep I got , they must be having trouble with the alarm as its been going off a few times this week but this was the first time in the middle of the night . How come when I wish for a lottery win it never happens but yesterday when I wished for a little rain today so we didn't have barbecue I got my wish and more , it's poured down all afternoon .


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

What a pleasant surprise to open up KP and find that the Friday Tea Party was already in progress. Sam, I was so happy to read the recipe for the Peaches and Cream Pie and that it wasn't asking for fresh peaches. I love fresh peaches, but they have been very expensive in Texas this year and knowing I can used canned is a winner. It sounds delicious as does the Lemon Meringue Pie. Now that we are getting free from 102 degrees, I will feel like baking something again and these so delicious. Thank you for spending your time finding all sorts of goodies for us, Sam, and for the kind ladies who always post summaries. Beside being only 84 degrees today, which is heavenly, we are having something marvelous coming down from the sky ----- RAIN! However, what is a blessing for central Texas has been a nightmare for Louisiana and we can't forget the many who are suffering from far too much rain. It's heartbreaking to see the tremendous losses so many in that state are enduring and then the terrible fires in California, etc. There aren't enough words to express the sadness felt for everyone in these places.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting us on new week. The worst part about living alone is YOU KNOW WHO is the only one to blame!
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
Daralene, as Fall comes closer I don't have to be out til 6:30, which, if I've had good night is no problem. It is only 73F that time of day, so lovely.
Sonja, love your humor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just posted a couple of pictures of our current blast of rain (on last weeks KTP by mistake.) It is now just a gentle rain. Edit: Picking back up and coming down heavy again. At least if it doesn't rain tomorrow morning the ground will be real soft and I may be able to do a little weeding.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I'm positive it was only Tuesday yesterday yet here is Friday again how can that be . I finally fell fast asleep last night only to be woken by someone's home alarm and that was all the sleep I got , they must be having trouble with the alarm as its been going off a few times this week but this was the first time in the middle of the night . How come when I wish for a lottery win it never happens but yesterday when I wished for a little rain today so we didn't have barbecue I got my wish and more , it's poured down all afternoon .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I agree, the Peaches & Cream pie sounds wonderful full but I just brought home 1/2 pint of fresh peaches so I'll be using them soon. Yesterday and this afternoon I just peeled, sliced and ate some; so yummy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted a couple of pictures of our current blast of rain (on last weeks KTP by mistake.) It is now just a gentle rain. Edit: Picking back up and coming down heavy again. At least if it doesn't rain tomorrow morning the ground will be real soft and I may be able to do a little weeding.


That's exactly what I was thinking ???? It's been so dry here the ground is very hard


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the next time you wish you should give an amount. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I'm positive it was only Tuesday yesterday yet here is Friday again how can that be . I finally fell fast asleep last night only to be woken by someone's home alarm and that was all the sleep I got , they must be having trouble with the alarm as its been going off a few times this week but this was the first time in the middle of the night . How come when I wish for a lottery win it never happens but yesterday when I wished for a little rain today so we didn't have barbecue I got my wish and more , it's poured down all afternoon .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh peaches have been expensive here also but i asked heidi to pick me up a couple anyhow. i sat them out to ripen and when i cut into them they were really pithy and not juicy at all - i was really disappointed. it seems we are having extremes all over the world lately. so much destruction is borne by the working class. they certainly need our prayers for their weol being. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> What a pleasant surprise to open up KP and find that the Friday Tea Party was already in progress. Sam, I was so happy to read the recipe for the Peaches and Cream Pie and that it wasn't asking for fresh peaches. I love fresh peaches, but they have been very expensive in Texas this year and knowing I can used canned is a winner. It sounds delicious as does the Lemon Meringue Pie. Now that we are getting free from 102 degrees, I will feel like baking something again and these so delicious. Thank you for spending your time finding all sorts of goodies for us, Sam, and for the kind ladies who always post summaries. Beside being only 84 degrees today, which is heavenly, we are having something marvelous coming down from the sky ----- RAIN! However, what is a blessing for central Texas has been a nightmare for Louisiana and we can't forget the many who are suffering from far too much rain. It's heartbreaking to see the tremendous losses so many in that state are enduring and then the terrible fires in California, etc. There aren't enough words to express the sadness felt for everyone in these places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's true - how many times have i told myself - "you should have known better". lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting us on new week. The worst part about living alone is YOU KNOW WHO is the only one to blame!
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
> Daralene, as Fall comes closer I don't have to be out til 6:30, which, if I've had good night is no problem. It is only 73F that time of day, so lovely.
> Sonja, love your humor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a new start to the tea party. I will be posting more KAP pictures on this week's tea party. I took a lot of pictures so I hope you are okay with me sharing them here. Sam, please share the pictures of Bentley with Heidi. She had hoped to take a picture of him as he studied the watermelon. He seemed amazed with the frog on the melon. I still have pictures of Pammie and her treasured white elephant gift.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. As for putting you on ignore well, can't imagine why. But at least you know we aren't ignoring you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. As for putting you on ignore well, can't imagine why. But at least you know we aren't ignoring you.


I agree. One wonders what upset her?!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Stopping in to say "Hello!"


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

How are you feeling today, Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> How are you feeling today, Julie?


Still coughing, Mary, but mostly able to breathe, which is better than struggling to breathe- so definitely on the up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks fir starting us off again & Kate & Margaret fir the summary.
Sam, I can't imagine why anyone would ignore you, maybe by mistake??

Sonja, sorry you got woke up when you were finally having a good sleep.

I got all the laundry & house cleaning done this morning & went picking chokecherries this afternoon. OMG, I've never seen anything like it, I picked 4.5 gallons in less than 2 hrs. Now I need to pick them over & get them in the steam juicer. That will have to wait till after supper


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a lovely rumbly storm right now! Woohoo! And I'm thinking of having raspberry cream cheese tart for supper...so bad of me. Heh.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's true - how many times have i told myself - "you should have known better". lol --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, had to laugh at your "dry" soil being hard. What normal people call soil we call desert concrete! Caliche. Can't even soak up three drops of rain without flooding. Yes. We have people die from flash floods on the desert. Comes down from rain in mountains. Down canyons, desert washes and into town....15 miles from mountains. Too dig a garden means s l o w l y soaking caliche til it's wet enough to get spade thru then adding in lots of amendments.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


How strange- I would jump between thinking it was funny and wondering what on earth I had done to warrant being ignored, and then jump between concerned that I had done something and hurt or angry. And then forget about it.
But we don't ignore you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I try to get to know people before I decide whether I should ignore them or not--and no one is on my list at this point--I've simply learned not to read particular threads or posts when I see that something's gone south.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> fresh peaches have been expensive here also but i asked heidi to pick me up a couple anyhow. i sat them out to ripen and when i cut into them they were really pithy and not juicy at all - i was really disappointed. it seems we are having extremes all over the world lately. so much destruction is borne by the working class. they certainly need our prayers for their weol being. --- sam


Thanks for the recipes and the summaries. I am so sorry your peaches were not so wonderful. We are in the midst of peach season and I shall get some more to freeze dry tomorrow. The culls are selling for 9 dollars a half bushel, but the others are 20.00 for the same amount. I usually buy two hand lugs at a time as that is all my fingers can handle in preparation. The trigger thumb persists and makes life very interesting. I would hope you can still find some good peaches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a lovely rumbly storm right now! Woohoo! And I'm thinking of having raspberry cream cheese tart for supper...so bad of me. Heh.


That sounds really good. Recipe?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds really good. Recipe?


Oh, DD made it--let me see if I can find the link!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just remembered she sent it to me via facebook! Here it is: 



 Their recipe uses blueberries (which she also made but I didn't eat, as I don't like them); then she found some raspberries at a good price so got those for one for me (and her, ha ha).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, thanks for the recipe.

Sonja, I saw this & thought if you, it's free til tomorrow.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cow-tails-hat


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Went back and read the rest of last week's. Gage's glasses look great. Yay for good sight!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, Gage, you are very handsome with your glasses. Grandma looks happy to be with you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


You will have to put up a by line on your profile like other KPers have done - happily ignored by ----and then her name :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks fir starting us off again & Kate & Margaret fir the summary.
> Sam, I can't imagine why anyone would ignore you, maybe by mistake??
> 
> Sonja, sorry you got woke up when you were finally having a good sleep.
> ...


What will you make with them Bonnie ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a lovely rumbly storm right now! Woohoo! And I'm thinking of having raspberry cream cheese tart for supper...so bad of me. Heh.


I could happily join you it sounds delicious ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, had to laugh at your "dry" soil being hard. What normal people call soil we call desert concrete! Caliche. Can't even soak up three drops of rain without flooding. Yes. We have people die from flash floods on the desert. Comes down from rain in mountains. Down canyons, desert washes and into town....15 miles from mountains. Too dig a garden means s l o w l y soaking caliche til it's wet enough to get spade thru then adding in lots of amendments.


There would be no garden for me then I would buy planters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Sonja, I saw this & thought if you, it's free til tomorrow.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cow-tails-hat


Thank you Bonnie although it did make me laugh you saw a hat with cows behinds on and thought of me did you :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So how do you know if you've been put on someone's ignore list? Just curious.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Sonja, I saw this & thought if you, it's free til tomorrow.my se
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cow-tails-hat


The hat is so wonderful. Guess what my farmer son-in-law will get for Christmas, I hope. Thank you for the post.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute cow tails hat!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30am here and once I realized I was commenting and posting on the old TP I went back to check for the link
Exhausted so I will ho for now and comment tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really am amused about it - and curious about what i have done to merit it. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. As for putting you on ignore well, can't imagine why. But at least you know we aren't ignoring you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for the rain and yum - my kind of dinner. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We have a lovely rumbly storm right now! Woohoo! And I'm thinking of having raspberry cream cheese tart for supper...so bad of me. Heh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but i don't even know her - that is what has be baffled. we've never met on or off line - never posted to each other. tis a puzzlement and i've no mind to figure it out. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You will have to put up a by line on your profile like other KPers have done - happily ignored by ----and then her name :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went to pm her and it said i could not contact her because i was on her ignore list. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So how do you know if you've been put on someone's ignore list? Just curious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What will you make with them Bonnie ?


I'm just going to take out the juice for now. If I can gag it down I will drink 1 oz/ day & see if my bones stop aching, if I can't do it, I will make jelly or pancake syrup for my family????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie although it did make me laugh you saw a hat with cows behinds on and thought of me did you :sm09:


????????, never even thought of the name???? Just that you had done the one with the sheep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i went to pm her and it said i could not contact her because i was on her ignore list. --- sam


That's just so weird.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine. 
Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - sending healing energy to the family and to you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


How sad for Your friends. And for you too praying for wisdom as you support them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly, I am 20 pages behind on the old TP and am just joining in on this one now. Thanks yet again for another week.

Now back to catching up.........


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you very much, life does throw out challenges at times, and we are there for them to help them through their grief.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks to all for the kap pics. 
we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter. 
i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


Good grief!! Well as you say she is the one missing out. Yes Sam you can say so yourself that you are a nice guy. Ignore list indeed! What a cheek!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still coughing, Mary, but mostly able to breathe, which is better than struggling to breathe- so definitely on the up!


I am glad you are feeling a little better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie although it did make me laugh you saw a hat with cows behinds on and thought of me did you :sm09:


That is funny. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks to all for the kap pics.
> we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
> Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter.
> i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
> i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


Vegetable soup sounds great. It is so nice to have you back more regularly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


What a sad loss. I am so glad that you are there for your friend.

Sam will never go on my ignore list. As of now I haven't used it as I ignore posts by some people on the main forum by staying out of the posts or simply moving along without commenting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i really am amused about it - and curious about what i have done to merit it. --- sam


I would be baffled as well. You are a wonderful and caring person so let it go and enjoy the friendships that you have here. Maybe the person did it accidentally. One never knows.

So does Heidi and Gary have a project in mind for your home while you are away?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting us on new week. The worst part about living alone is YOU KNOW WHO is the only one to blame!
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
> Daralene, as Fall comes closer I don't have to be out til 6:30, which, if I've had good night is no problem. It is only 73F that time of day, so lovely.
> Sonja, love your humor.


That sounds like the perfect time of day!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How sad for Your friends. And for you too praying for wisdom as you support them.


Re Fan.... Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


She probably doesn't realize you are the zen master and originator of the tea party each week. Sure seems weird that even your first PM of welcome (very sweet, by the way) wouldn't go through for her to read and know that you are one of the good guys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry you are being ignored. People have no idea how hard it is to keep up on KTP and I'm sure Kate, Darowil, and Lurker, along with you can attest to that. It has become like a continual party and I just drop by for a little while, so miss people who drop by. So sorry for those we miss greeting but I know there are some who never miss greeting newcomers. Might I say, A Big Welcome to all newcomers. I'm wondering if we could put a welcome somewhere at the beginning so that if we miss them, they will still know they are welcome. Sam, we will never ignore you and we of all, know how hard it is to keep up on KTP.

Well, have to get a move on now. Roland, our DS's dog, who is old and incontinent, is coming to stay with DH and then with me too when I get back. We got painters drop cloths all over the rugs and know it will be precious time with him. I asked DS if they want us to notify him if something happens to him as I don't want to spoil their vacation and he said to text him and he will handle it. Hopefully nothing will happen but we do have the Emergency Vet place location. He is such a sweetie and although he loves us, it is a stress for him when the family goes away.

Hugs to all. See you when I get back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is funny. I hope you are doing well.


Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons 
He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Saturday morning...meant to get on last night but I guess it's only 5 pages so far. I'm glad to see we're in for cooler weather this week.
I'm anxious to try socks again. I liked the different heel patterns that kathy show us at the KAP last week. 
Thanks for the opening Sam and the review Kate. The recipe for fied spaghetti pizza sounds good.
Melody, I love you pictures, Gage looks good in his glasses and looks like he has fun with Nana!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


It is a difficult time that you are going through. Treasure the time you get to spend with your son. You are a blessing to him.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie I'm not sure if our trees are choke cherries or not but if they are I can imaging your surprise at getting 4.5 gallons of them! What do you do with the juice? I didn't even know you could eat them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam I wonder if some people don't want pm's and ignore everybody. It would be interesting to know why otherwise,


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad about your friend's son Fan Good friends are a gift hope you get to meet up soon 
Julie I'm glad breathing is a little easier for you. Praying for a quick recovery


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sad for your friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


You can be just how you are with us. So sorry son has a slight infection. Thinking of you and hope you know we are here for you however you are feeling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I do have to laugh. I'm in the middle of getting ready to leave and here I am again. Yikes..... Roland will be here, the sweet pug - 15 yrs. old, in about 3/4 of an hour. He will be our honored guest and it may well be our last time having him here. It won't be easy but it truly is an honor. A very special little guy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Let us know what you think of the new Jason Bourne movie; I'd like to see it too. did see th eStar Trek 2 movie and thought it okay. Sorry that your friend lost her son. How heartbreaking.



Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your cats have found a good home; so good of you to have them fixed and to care for them. You make me think of my sister; she is a cat lady! Your soup sound like it will be good even if it is hot weather.


Southern Gal said:


> thanks to all for the kap pics.
> we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
> Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter.
> i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
> i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm just going to take out the juice for now. If I can gag it down I will drink 1 oz/ day & see if my bones stop aching, if I can't do it, I will make jelly or pancake syrup for my family????


Use the sour cherry recipe for jam in the Sure Jel pectin box. It will make the most wonderful jam in the world. That is my favorite.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Meant to comment on the conversation about poor peach crops in various locations. The ones I got were delicious (still are; had one with a bagel for breakfast.) I believe awhile back I mentioned our pear tree was loaded down this year. I walked out to check on the pears yesterday and there wasn't a pear anywhere on the tree or on the ground. Guess the birds and squirrels have had a feast. I need to check the a one apple tree up close. I saw from a distance lots and lots of apples and need to see if then are ready for picking.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, how silly to ignore someone one doesn't even know! BTW, how does one know they are being hit with the ignore button? Or is that a euphemism? Whatever, IPADs don't have that feature. And if I want to ignore someone, I just don't open their emails. It is she who is missing out on your wit and stories. We all enjoy them and the lovely reciepes. Peaches here are $1.99 a pound at Safeway. Haven't been to a farm stand this year. But here in Sonoma, that would probably be double the $1.99 cost. The early yellows were dry and not good. But this last month, they have really come on. I made a peach, berry cobbler yesterday afternoon. First baking for weeks as the temp has been 90's and 100 and we have a westerly-facing kitchen and dining room. Too hot! Enjoy the weekend everyone. Although when retired, it's all a weekend isn't it! Ha ha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, glad your uncle is recovering but sorry to hear the motorcycle is totaled. 

Daralene, I was just thinking about dear Roland a couple of days ago. Enjoy your time with the sweet old fellow.

Gwen, sad you lost your pears. Those are one of my favorite fruits. Pear butter, yum!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan, sorry to hear of your dear friend's loss. Prayers for all the family and friends.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally made it thru last week and on to this week! Thanks for the opening, Sam. I agree, the grapefruit cake from last week sounds so good. I wish you a wonderful trip to Seattle!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 19 August '16
> 
> Have a house full of cats today. Actually only four - Snow White, Elsa, one of Elsa's babies, and Patchwork. The little grey kitty can be a bother - he wants to play and play - and doesn't understand why I don't want him walking across the keys as I type. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


That's so sad, my condolences to you & your friends


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, ladies!


KateB said:


> *Summary of 12th August, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> Well KAP 2016 has come and gone and thanks to Mary especially we have all had a good look at what was going on over the weekend (Kate will have the details of pages for the photos I promise) **
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought, too, may be just has her settings, wrong, Sam! And I wanted to tell you...if you have a house full of kitties better keep looking over your shoulder! You know they are plotting a take over!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks fir starting us off again & Kate & Margaret fir the summary.
> Sam, I can't imagine why anyone would ignore you, maybe by mistake??
> 
> Sonja, sorry you got woke up when you were finally having a good sleep.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Bonnie I'm not sure if our trees are choke cherries or not but if they are I can imaging your surprise at getting 4.5 gallons of them! What do you do with the juice? I didn't even know you could eat them.


I've never seen so many as there are this year. They are about the size f the end of your ring finger & puckery sour, hence the name. They make popular pancake syrup & jelly but I'm going to try to just do sur cherry juice instead of buying it.

Is this what you have?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


It's good he wasn't seriously hurt. Motorcycles are made everyday so he can get another.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


Sorry he's not doing well, hope they can get the infection under control quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment on the conversation about poor peach crops in various locations. The ones I got were delicious (still are; had one with a bagel for breakfast.) I believe awhile back I mentioned our pear tree was loaded down this year. I walked out to check on the pears yesterday and there wasn't a pear anywhere on the tree or on the ground. Guess the birds and squirrels have had a feast. I need to check the a one apple tree up close. I saw from a distance lots and lots of apples and need to see if then are ready for picking.


I was talking to a man at the farmers market in town. He grows Haskaps & the prairie hardy cherries (1000 trees) I'm trying to grow. I bought a little jar of cherry jelly, haven't opened it yet as too many kinds in the fridge just now & a bag of fresh cherries, I was surprised how sweet they are, quite nice to eat fresh. He was telling me he wraps his trees with the net wrap that farmers use for bales & it works great for keeping wildlife from taking all his fruit. I will have to see if I can get some of that without buying a whole roll.

Hope you get some apples. I'm going next week to get crab apples from DHs cousin, they just let them waste so said I could get some to make jelly. We use a lot of that as the GKs can't eat a meal without a slice of bread & apple jelly????


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Just got an urge for a peach and blueberry smoothy. Thanks. 
Karena in Ca
Ps. Send rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you are feeling a little better.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> So sad about your friend's son Fan Good friends are a gift hope you get to meet up soon
> Julie I'm glad breathing is a little easier for you. Praying for a quick recovery


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


At least it was the motorcycle that came off worst.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good he wasn't seriously hurt. Motorcycles are made everyday so he can get another.


I agree. Many of us have told him that same message. It was a relief to hear from him


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it was the motorcycle that came off worst.


Absolutely.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15pm and just checking in. 

Need to grab lunch. Then will go back and read and catch up.☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes and the summaries. I am so sorry your peaches were not so wonderful. We are in the midst of peach season and I shall get some more to freeze dry tomorrow. The culls are selling for 9 dollars a half bushel, but the others are 20.00 for the same amount. I usually buy two hand lugs at a time as that is all my fingers can handle in preparation. The trigger thumb persists and makes life very interesting. I would hope you can still find some good peaches.


Sorry to hear that your thumb is still painful Joyce . So haven't you been able to do any knitting at all ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can be just how you are with us. So sorry son has a slight infection. Thinking of you and hope you know we are here for you however you are feeling.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Mary, glad your uncle is recovering but sorry to hear the motorcycle is totaled.
> 
> Daralene, I was just thinking about dear Roland a couple of days ago. Enjoy your time with the sweet old fellow.
> 
> Gwen, sad you lost your pears. Those are one of my favorite fruits. Pear butter, yum!


Never had pear butter I might try it as I really like pears


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry he's not doing well, hope they can get the infection under control quickly.


Physio was there yesterday and she had a word with the doctor and he came straight out to see him and gave him a bundle of more medication to take . He says he is feeling a bit better today . Wasn't coughing so much so he managed to get some sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I agree. Many of us have told him that same message. It was a relief to hear from him


Glad he got in touch Mary and that he is OK to go back to work


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is feeling good today! Been a rough week for so many and pray things are improving. Sure hope the fires have calmed down or better yet out. Poor folks dealing with the flooding seems they aren't getting much of a break. 
Bonnie: Hope your sciatica is better. Loved the pics of the quilts. You really do such lovely work. I haven't quilted in a number of years and should get back to it.
Sorlenna: How are you doing these days? Hope gums are less sore. 
Rookie: How are you and DH doing? Yes taking care of one another when needed indeed.
Cashmere: How are the mittens coming long? Loved what you posted. Do hope time with pup goes smoothly. It's hard as they're family.
Gagesmom: Congrats on pics going online! Gage looks terrific in his new glasses and loved the pics with his Nana. Your sweaters are super too and you're such a fast knitter.
Gwen: You're an ace with learning to crochet so quickly. Can't wait to see the mermaid!
Julie: Hope the cough is easing and feeling a little stronger today. How's your WIP coming along?
Kate: Loved the pics of the castle. Thanks for sharing!
To those who have lost someone special be it a family member, friend or pet I'm so sorry.
The pics from KAP made me smile. A good time was had by all that's for sure. Matthew's talent is phenomenal. Absolutely perfect and the frog on watermelon really was an eye catcher.
Sam: Hope you're getting ready slowly but surely for your trip. What's the weather like there this time of year? You're never ignored at the party. You've got such super recipes and we all enjoy reading your posts. Smile and look at my 2 kitties when you write about yours.
Has been very hot and a number of storms have popped up at any time throughout the day. There's one that could start soon. My cell hasn't gone off yet but could any second from what I hear outside. 
Hope everyone has a great day. Big hug to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


Stay safe!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope the storms out East are not severe.

Condolences for those dealing with loss and healing thoughts for all in need.

I got the knitting out last night for the first time in a while. Made some progress. I'm getting better day by day, and one funny thing is that I feel like I have too many teeth now! Ha. We went out to a breakfast buffet and I managed a pretty good meal, slow but got 'er done! Then we walked around the flea market but didn't find anything interesting...fewer and fewer antique type stuff and more mass produced. It was nice to walk, anyway.

I think I'll work on putting the quilt blocks together into a finished top today. I'm curious to see how big it will be. I know it needs borders but with my page missing, I'll have to figure that out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Stay safe!!!


I am out of the path of the storm. Now possible tornadoes about 20minutes Northeast of us.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't think of anywhere better than with you, where Roland could be while his family is away. You will give him lots of gentle love!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, so sorry you are being ignored. People have no idea how hard it is to keep up on KTP and I'm sure Kate, Darowil, and Lurker, along with you can attest to that. It has become like a continual party and I just drop by for a little while, so miss people who drop by. So sorry for those we miss greeting but I know there are some who never miss greeting newcomers. Might I say, A Big Welcome to all newcomers. I'm wondering if we could put a welcome somewhere at the beginning so that if we miss them, they will still know they are welcome. Sam, we will never ignore you and we of all, know how hard it is to keep up on KTP.
> 
> Well, have to get a move on now. Roland, our DS's dog, who is old and incontinent, is coming to stay with DH and then with me too when I get back. We got painters drop cloths all over the rugs and know it will be precious time with him. I asked DS if they want us to notify him if something happens to him as I don't want to spoil their vacation and he said to text him and he will handle it. Hopefully nothing will happen but we do have the Emergency Vet place location. He is such a sweetie and although he loves us, it is a stress for him when the family goes away.
> 
> Hugs to all. See you when I get back.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


Love and hugs to you Sonja and prayers for your son.♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, MindyT. I hope you are no where near the fires. So sad for the folks in the path of them.


MindyT said:


> Sam, how silly to ignore someone one doesn't even know! BTW, how does one know they are being hit with the ignore button? Or is that a euphemism? Whatever, IPADs don't have that feature. And if I want to ignore someone, I just don't open their emails. It is she who is missing out on your wit and stories. We all enjoy them and the lovely reciepes. Peaches here are $1.99 a pound at Safeway. Haven't been to a farm stand this year. But here in Sonoma, that would probably be double the $1.99 cost. The early yellows were dry and not good. But this last month, they have really come on. I made a peach, berry cobbler yesterday afternoon. First baking for weeks as the temp has been 90's and 100 and we have a westerly-facing kitchen and dining room. Too hot! Enjoy the weekend everyone. Although when retired, it's all a weekend isn't it! Ha ha


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gage looks very handsome in his glasses!


gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and just checking in.
> 
> Need to grab lunch. Then will go back and read and catch up.☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


I saw a notice where all the folks at the Michigan Fiber Fest were huddled into the bathrooms due to a tornado warning. I'm not sure I'd want to be in a bathroom with all of those hard surfaces, but since they are usually internal rooms with no windows, they're considered the safest for places with no basements. Hope that there wasn't a tornado.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH had alternating sweats and cold spells last night, but wasn't running a fever. The PT was here today and she mentioned that it may be just his system detoxifying the chemicals he's been ingesting - both while under the spinal and the pain pills. We're watching for any signs of fever and infection so be extra vigilant today. 

I need to go get some groceries, but will wait until he's settled in. At least the pain level is still manageable although he did have some at level 8 last night, but once he got moving today, he says it's a 2. I'm glad he realizes that the more he moves, the better it seems.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:



> I saw a notice where all the folks at the Michigan Fiber Fest were huddled into the bathrooms due to a tornado warning. I'm not sure I'd want to be in a bathroom with all of those hard surfaces, but since they are usually internal rooms with no windows, they're considered the safest for places with no basements. Hope that there wasn't a tornado.


Some tornado activity up that way. I am not sure how close to the fiber festival though. I am still waiting to hear more. People are being told to put on bicycle helmets in the basement. TV station says tornado heading towards them so they may have to take shelter soon. Heading towards Grand Rapids metro area right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope all are safe from the tornados, so scary. I'm glad you're not in its path, Mary

Jeanette, hope your DH isn't developing an infection. Good that his pain is less.

Sonja, I'm glad the doctor visited your son & got him resting a little better. Does his wife soon have to return to work? I remember you saying she had a leave but for a limited time.


The last of the chokecherries are dripping & cooling in the steamer. So far a little over a gallon of juice. Will get it bottled a little later.
DHs cousins wife called & said I need to get the crab apples today so will run & do that as soon as I've finished my tea. 
DH went to pick up GS to go hauling bales with him, GD decided she had to come too so she will help pick apples.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


I did not know there was such a thing as an ignore list. And why have a list? If you want to do it, just do it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mjs said:


> I did not know there was such a thing as an ignore list. And why have a list? If you want to do it, just do it.


I think it was created so people can block others from sending private messages that are hateful to them. Most of us will probably never use it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Some tornado activity up that way. I am not sure how close to the fiber festival though. I am still waiting to hear more. People are being told to put on bicycle helmets in the basement. TV station says tornado heading towards them so they may have to take shelter soon. Heading towards Grand Rapids metro area right now.


Hope everyone stays safe from the tornado


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, how does your steamer work for fruit?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all are safe from the tornados, so scary. I'm glad you're not in its path, Mary
> 
> Jeanette, hope your DH isn't developing an infection. Good that his pain is less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all are safe from the tornados, so scary. I'm glad you're not in its path, Mary
> 
> Jeanette, hope your DH isn't developing an infection. Good that his pain is less.
> 
> ...


She starts back part time in a couple of weeks as far as I know


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> She starts back part time in a couple of weeks as far as I know


Will you be staying with your son while she is at work?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mjs said:


> I did not know there was such a thing as an ignore list. And why have a list? If you want to do it, just do it.


It also stops a person who is ignored from answering on that persons posts .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are a lot of fun - especially the babies. they just run and run and run and then all of a sudden they plop down and are instantly asleep. very funny. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> thanks to all for the kap pics.
> we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
> Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter.
> i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
> i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Will you be staying with your son while she is at work?


That was the plan . DIL was due to start back at work in two weeks , 2 days a week . They have not mentioned anything recently so I'm it sure what she is going to do


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know - it doesn't need painted this year - the front room is clean - maybe we will get the bedroom done or will wait until i get home. --- sam



pacer said:


> I would be baffled as well. You are a wonderful and caring person so let it go and enjoy the friendships that you have here. Maybe the person did it accidentally. One never knows.
> 
> So does Heidi and Gary have a project in mind for your home while you are away?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes I have sheep


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable sheep! Amazing knitting, as always, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I favor the Erma Bombeck cleaning method, "...sweeping the room with a glance!"


thewren said:


> i don't know - it doesn't need painted this year - the front room is clean - maybe we will get the bedroom done or will wait until i get home. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Love and hugs to you Sonja and prayers for your son.♡


Thank you April 
And I'm glad you like my sheep ????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


Oh that is adorable! Spectacular job!????????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I do like them, Sonja! Love that they are different sizes and angles...they have personality!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April
> And I'm glad you like my sheep ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi to all. It's a rainy day here and temps are supposed to be quite cool for a day or two. Thinking especially of Sonja and son. It is such a stressful time. I hope the meds dr. brought help. Good of the dr. to make a home visit.

The House is almost ready for the girls; carpet cleaner didn't show up yesterday, so I need to go to plan B. 
Maintenance man and I screwed up our code on one of our doors , so will have locksmith out Mon. 

Julie I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Hoping for continued improvement.

Sam, hard to understand the ignoring stuff. Surely not worth any concern. Must be something odd going on there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Oh that is adorable! Spectacular job!????????????


Thank you Joan . I'm happy with how it's looking . Think it will go with the hat perfectly


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.

Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.

I'm continuing with the pool work out to strengthen my leg. It does get frustrating not to see much improvement but no more face plants...LOL

I wish good health and happiness to all chat later.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


 How cute. I love the little sheep. Great job


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


It is good to hear from you again. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, sincere thanks to all for your support as we come to terms with losing Laurence our friends son.
Had a very restless night thinking about everything.
Gwen the Jason Bourne movie was excellent, fast paced and good storyline too.
Sonja those sheep are so cute, such a talented lady.
I agree those nasty people just need to be ignored and not replied to, they're not worth any contact at all.
You wonder what sad lives they must have, being so mean spirited. 
Check in later got to get going there's a Star Trek movie to see.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


It is beautiful.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good to hear from you again. I hope you are feeling better.


'll

Thank you for your concern. I just need to keep a positive attitude no matter what, But it is frustrating.

Good news,Son Tim our Navy man. He is in on leave for a week and a half. Then we won't see him again for 8months. He will be based in San Diego instead of the East Coast. Happy to hear that so that means he'll be able to come home on visits more often.

I'm sorry to hear that Julie (Lurker) wasn't feeling good.

On the Olympics DH read that during the month of July there was 11,000 robberies. Can you imagine? .

The weather here has been strange like everywhere else. We still have the triple digit temps. But we have had more humidity,Storms and overcast days . We do need the rain. That's about it for now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

News is just starting to inform us of the tornadoes that came through just northeast of us. They said it covered a 90 mile path. Many trees are down and people are without electricity. No reports of loss of life. Warnings were coming to us constantly for over 2 hours on what locations were in danger and to take shelter. They were advising people to put on bicycle helmets or cover head with a pillow. Serious afternoon in our state. I think they counted at least 5 touchdowns over the hours of warnings. No damage in my community so I am thankful for that.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> News is just starting to inform us of the tornadoes that came through just northeast of us. They said it covered a 90 mile path. Many trees are down and people are without electricity. No reports of loss of life. Warnings were coming to us constantly for over 2 hours on what locations were in danger and to take shelter. They were advising people to put on bicycle helmets or cover head with a pillow. Serious afternoon in our state. I think they counted at least 5 touchdowns over the hours of warnings. No damage in my community so I am thankful for that.


Glad you weren't hit but so scary with it being such a large path. Pray no one was in harms way. Mother Nature can show no mercy at times. Glad you're safe!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsvette said:


> Glad you weren't hit but so scary with it being such a large path. Pray no one was in harms way. Mother Nature can show no mercy at times. Glad you're safe!


Thanks. I am hoping that there were no injuries or death. It was the afternoon so people were awake to hear the warnings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that there aren't any reports of deaths from the tornadoes in your area, Mary, but the destruction can be horrendous. Glad that you and your family are safe. Between the floods, tornadoes, fires and drought, it seems like so many are enduring hardships. God bless them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Just popping in to say hi to all. It's a rainy day here and temps are supposed to be quite cool for a day or two. Thinking especially of Sonja and son. It is such a stressful time. I hope the meds dr. brought help. Good of the dr. to make a home visit.
> 
> The House is almost ready for the girls; carpet cleaner didn't show up yesterday, so I need to go to plan B.
> Maintenance man and I screwed up our code on one of our doors , so will have locksmith out Mon.
> ...


 Thank you . GP doctors still make home visits here especially in cases like this

Are you looking forward to the girls coming back , it must be very quiet without them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> How cute. I love the little sheep. Great job


Thank you and I'm glad you have not had anymore face plants hope you see some improvement soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 20 August '16

On again - off again showers this afternoon. I won't gripe - but what we really need is a steady all night rain. I don't think we are going to get it. By the look of the weather map the showers we are having are pretty widely scattered.

What do you think of this cowl? http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Shelton-Cowl If you are not already a member of "allfreeknitting" you should be - they have some really great patterns - all free.

I found these recipes a week or so ago - I thought they sounded like fun to make and definitely fun to eat. These are a translation so you need to read and figure out what they are meaning. Better yet - visit the recipe (with step by step pictures and directions) using the URL after each recipe. Maybe Sonja can help us.

Segmjuk Apple Cake

About 12 pieces

Ingredients

2 eggs 
3 cups granulated sugar 
3 cups flour 
100g butter, melted
Garnish 
about 2 apples 
cinnamon and / or cardamom 
powdered sugar

DO THIS

1. Preheat the oven to 180 degrees. Whisk the eggs and sugar until white and fluffy in a bowl. Fold in the flour and butter and stir gently into batter.

2. Pour the batter into a springform, 23-24 cm, greased or lined with baking paper.

3. Peel the apples and cut them into wedges.

4. Place the gaps in the two circles on top of the batter. Sprinkle with cinnamon and / or cardamom and a little powdered sugar.

5. Bake in the oven for about 45 minutes. Let it cool in the mold. Serve it preferably with custard, ice cream or whipped cream.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftidningenhembakat.se%2Fbloggar%2Flindas-bakskola%2Fsemmeltarta%2F&edit-text=

DONUTS STUFFED WITH HOMEMADE MARMALADE

The buds are formed from dough comprising flour, eggs, milk and butter are formed in a slightly flattened spheres and postemergence fried in deep fat (preferably fat or vegetable oil, clarified butter). Buds can nadziewać marmalade (before or after frying) and pour icing. Traditionally, they are administered in the carnival, especially in Fat Tuesday, when it takes a collective madness eating donuts! The best are, of course, donuts made home method 

Below you will find the best recipe for homemade donuts! Traditional, light and fluffy. Homemade donuts are not too difficult to do. You only have to knead the dough. The following recipe seems complicated, but it is not like that. Only contains a lot of useful tips for frying donuts.
In addition, I recommend the video of preparing donuts. At the bottom of the page you will also find pictures of donuts made by readers Issues of Taste. For those who do not want or cannot fry the donuts, I would recommend DONUTS BAKED (to hit!) .

APPROX. 20 PIECES

COMPONENTS

1 cup (250 ml) milk
50 g of fresh yeast (or 14 g of dried)
3 tablespoons sugar
500 g wheat flour cake
Pinch of salt
1 tablespoon vanilla sugar
1 egg
4 egg yolks
4 tablespoons butter (40 - 50 g), and the cooled melted
2 tablespoons spirit

AND

1 liter of oil, eg. Rape, lard oil, peanuts (groundnuts), oil, rice, coconut or palm
wieloowocowa marmalade (or strawberry or rose), can also be jam with rose (rose petals in sugar), strawberry jam, orange or cherry
about 100 g of icing sugar
Frosting (about 250 g of powdered sugar and 1 - 2 tablespoons of water or lemon juice)
Fried orange peel

PREPARATION

1. Heat the milk (to be fairly warm, but not hot), pour into a container or bowl, add crumbled yeast, 1 tablespoon flour and 1 tablespoon sugar. Mix and add to the pan with very hot water. Let stand for about 15 minutes until the yeast properly foaming. Meanwhile, sift the flour into a large bowl, add salt and vanilla sugar.

2. Egg yolks and mash with the remaining 2 tablespoons of sugar to white and fluffy foam (about 10 - 15 minutes creaming). In a bowl with the flour, pour the risen yeast and stir with a wooden spoon. Add the beaten eggs and mix.

3. Then thoroughly knead the dough (by hand for about 15 - 20 minutes or the corresponding end mixer for 10 - 15 minutes). If the dough is very difficult to wyrabiało it was too thick, add 2 - 3 tablespoons of warm milk. At the end of kneading the dough has to stand out of hand.

4. For wyrobionego the dough add the melted and cooled down butter and alcohol. Knead the dough and mix until completely merged ingredients. Cover with a cloth and leave in a warm place to rise (eg. Near a heat source, no drafts) for about 1 or 1 1/2 hours, until the dough will significantly increase the volume (grows best in a large, wide bowls).

5. Pastry board or countertop podsypać lightly with flour, put the dough and powygniatać for about 2 - 3 minutes by getting rid of air bubbles. Flatten the dough too high cake (measuring about 25 x 30 cm and a height of about 2 cm), sharp glass having a diameter of about 6.5 cm cut circle. Of the remaining dough ulepić a ball, knead, flatten and cut out the rest of the discs.

6. Rings spread evenly over the pastry board, cover with a clean cloth and leave in a warm place for about 30 - 45 minutes to rise. If you want to fry the donuts once filled, each disc gently flatten at hand, the center put a spoonful of filling, merge edges as pierożkach and lepimy ball.

7. If the buds will nadziewać after frying, marmalade translate into piping bag fitted with a sharp and long end. 15 minutes before the end of the rising buds begin to warm up the oil (preferably long and slowly, in a large, wide pot) to a temperature of 180 degrees. Prepare 3 plates lined with paper towels and a slotted spoon.

8. Make a frosting: a bowl pour powdered sugar and add 1 tablespoon of water, stir, add more water (gradually) until frosting is thick, respectively. For icing, you can also add fried orange peel.

9. Grown donuts put on properly heated oil (fry in batches, about 5 donuts simultaneously) and fry for about 2 minutes on each side. The donuts cannot be too quick to blush, because in the middle are still raw. During frying, the oil temperature was adjusted to drastically increased and decreased.

10. Parcels pick out with a slotted spoon and put on paper towels. Fry donuts next as before. After frying, pour cooled oil no longer needed.

11. Donuts cool and nadziewać marmalade pushing deep end szprycy and squeezing the desired amount of filling. Donuts dip in icing (when they are still warm - the icing nicely distribute) and sprinkle with orange peel and sprinkle with powdered sugar (when the buds will be cooled down).

TIPS:

All the ingredients for cake yeast take out a few hours earlier from the refrigerator, to be warmed.

Let's use of fresh yeast (if we cannot get them, then leaves us with instant dry yeast).

To yeast grown nicely, we must stir with a spoon of flour, sugar and with good warm, but not hot milk. The solution yeast insert into a pot of very hot water to the milk was still warm when rising yeast.

White border around donut proves its lightness and fluffiness, which is well overgrown and zagniecionym yeast dough. Such "light" donuts do not sink to the bottom of the pot with oil during frying and freely float on the surface. It is not true that the white border get through frying donuts fat of up to half a donut.

Dough donuts added spirit, which during frying is to help cut down faster protein contained in flour and eggs. This in turn can protect against excessive absorb the fat donuts. Alcohol may help, but it certainly will not protect against too greasy donuts if we fry them inappropriately.

FRYING

Good fat for frying include. Rapeseed oil, peanut oil (groundnut), rice oil, lard, palm oil and coconut.

The optimum temperature for frying donuts to 180 ° C . At lower temperatures donuts can absorb fat. At higher - you can be too much and too fast blush. At higher temperatures, the oil begins to smoke unnecessarily.

The exact temperature of the oil can check the thermometer confectionery, more traditional way to insert the end of the handle of a wooden spoon and bring out from underneath the bubbles - the oil is ready. The second method is not very accurate 

We warm up the oil slowly, gradually and last longer on a smaller fire, and not short on high heat.

Fry donuts in about 1.5 - 2 minutes on each side, but all the time you need to watch them and be careful to not too quickly blushed, because in the middle cannot make it to fry.

The oil temperature can be lowered during frying, because the buds begin to soak up the grease. During frying can and has to be controlled flame into a pan of grease.

Fry donuts in a large amount of oil, if it will be enough, paradoxically donuts faster it soaked.

You cannot fry too much donuts at the same time, because the temperature of the oil goes down, they float freely, take place. Chose a rather larger and larger pot and wlejmy once all the oil (1 L).

FILLING

Donuts easiest nadziewać after frying using szprycy and the piping bag. Filling donuts after frying is short and you can give as much stuffing as you like. We nadziewać donuts before frying, but be careful to thoroughly dough stick together.

Fillings for donuts can be: wieloowocowa marmalade or jam with rose and strawberry. They are good too: strawberry jam, marmalade, jam, cherry and rose petals in sugar. Donuts pour icing or sprinkle with powdered sugar. For icing can add fried sugared orange peel.

http://www.kwestiasmaku.com/kuchnia_polska/tlusty_czwartek/paczki_najlepsze/przepis.html

DONUTS WITH VANILLA CREAM

APPROX. 15 PIECES

INGREDIENTS

CAKE

1/2 cup (125 ml) milk
25 g of fresh yeast (or 7 g dried)
2 tablespoons sugar
250 g of wheat flour or cake flour to the yeast cakes
A small pinch of salt
1 small egg
2 egg yolks
30 g butter, melted

CREAM PUDDING WITH VANILLA

1/2 vanilla pod
250 ml of milk
1/2 vanilla pudding (2 tablespoons, about 19 g)
3 - 4 tablespoons sugar
100g mascarpone

ADDITIONALLY

Powdered sugar
1 liter of oil, eg. Sunflower, rape seed, lard oil, peanuts (groundnuts), oil, rice, coconut or palm Planty
syringe or sleeve confectionery stuffing donuts cream
This is also a thermometer Confectionery, which will show us the ideal temperature frying or deep fryer

PREPARATION

CAKE

1. Heat the milk (to be good warm, but not hot), pour into a cup or bowl, add crumbled yeast, 1 tablespoon flour and 1 tablespoon sugar. Stir and let stand for about 15 minutes until the yeast properly foaming.

2. Meanwhile, sift the flour into a large bowl, add salt.

3. .Egg yolks and mash with the remaining tablespoon of sugar on the white and fluffy as Kogel mogel (about 10 minutes whipping).

4. In a bowl with the flour, pour the risen yeast and stir with a wooden spoon. Add the beaten eggs and mix.

5. Thoroughly knead the dough (by hand for about 15 minutes, or the corresponding end mixer for 10 - 15 minutes) until the dough is flexible, soft and should not be kleiło hand.

6. For wyrobionego: To the dough add the melted butter and cooled down. Knead or mix to complete the connection of the components.

7. Cake: Add to a larger bowl, cover with a cloth and leave in a warm place to rise (eg. Near a heat source, no drafts) for about 1 or 1 1/2 hours, until the dough will significantly increase the volume.

CREAM PUDDING WITH VANILLA

1. Vanilla slice in half lengthwise and spoon shell beads. Grains and staff add to saucepan. Pour off 1/4 cup of milk and mix with pudding powder and sugar.

2. Pour the remaining milk into a saucepan with the vanilla and bring to the boil together.

3. Pour the dissolved pudding, mix well and bring to a boil while stirring.

4. Put into a bowl, cover with plastic wrap and allow to cool.

5. Remove the vanilla pod and mix with the mascarpone cream.

6. Transfer to a piping bag fitted with a sharp and long end.

PREPARATION OF DONUTS

1. Pastry board or countertop podsypać lightly with flour, put the dough and powygniatać for about 1 - 2 minutes by getting rid of air bubbles. Flatten the dough too high cake (measuring about 15 x 15 cm and a height of about 2 cm), acute tiny glass or a glass having a diameter of 5 cm cut circle. Scraps of dough to unite and cut new discs.

2. Rings spread evenly over the pastry board podsypanej flour and set aside in a warm place for about 30 minutes to rise.

3. At about 10 minutes before the end of bud lets rising warm oil (preferably longer, and more large pot or in a fryer) to 180 degrees (the temperature can be checked thermometer confectionery).

4. Half of leavened donuts put on heated oil and fry for about 1 - 2 minutes on each side. During frying, the oil temperature was adjusted to drastically increased and decreased.

5. Pick up donuts with a slotted spoon and put on paper towels.

6. Allow to cool, then nadziewać vanilla cream: the side to make a hole with a knife, then using szprycy squeeze the desired amount of filling. Sprinkle with powdered sugar.

HTTP://WWW.KWESTIASMAKU.COM/KUCHNIA_POLSKA/TLUSTY_CZWARTEK/PACZKI_Z_KREMEM_BUDYNIOWYM/PRZEPIS.HTML

Västerbottenspaj

No crayfish without Västerbottenspaj! This recipe is tried and tested and one of the best in its genre! Several chefs have the same ingredients in their pies. Pie crust is very crisp, yes absolutely perfect! And the filling is super creamy, juicy and flavorful.

Tip: Whipped cream make the filling extra creamy and good, but if you want to replace it with milk so it works well!

Tip: Add the crawfish tails, onions, mushrooms and cherry tomatoes in the filling.

About 12 pieces

pastry

3 cups flour 
½ tsp salt 
150 g butter, unsalted

Filling

3 eggs 
2 ½ cup whipping cream 
about 200 g västerbotten (4-5 dl) (it's cheese)
salt 
black pepper

DO THIS

1. Pastry: Preheat oven to 200 degrees. Pinch the river all the ingredients into dough.

2. Press the dough into a pie tin, 24-25 cm in diameter (also on the edges). Prick the dough in the bottom with a fork and place in the fridge for about 30 minutes.

3. Bake pie shell in the middle of the oven for about 15 minutes.

4. Filling: Beat up the eggs fluffy little half and mix with whipped cream. Add some salt and black pepper.

5. Sprinkle cheese over pajbottnen.

6. Pour the egg and cream mixture evenly over the cheese.

7. Bake the pie until solid, about 35 minutes.

http://tidningenhembakat.se/bloggar/lindas-bakskola/vasterbottenspaj/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, sincere thanks to all for your support as we come to terms with losing Laurence our friends son.
> Had a very restless night thinking about everything.
> Gwen the Jason Bourne movie was excellent, fast paced and good storyline too.
> Sonja those sheep are so cute, such a talented lady.
> ...


Thank you Fan 
Hope you enjoy the Star Trek movie . I've watched all the Star Trek series and movies wasn't to keen on the oldest one but I did like Spock and thought Data was great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Homemade Kitchener Buns Are Better Than The Bakery

Kitchener Buns are a sweet pastry that is iconic in South Australia and now you can make your own at home. Is there anything better than a cream bun? Well, if you're a fan, you are going to fall head over heels for the classic Kitchener Bun that is a true Aussie favourite. The Kitchener Bun is synonymous with South Australia and it's a real favourite at Smoko!

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups flour
salt, to taste
5 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon yeast
1 1/4 cups warm milk
3 tablespoons butter
vegetable oil, enough to deep fry
caster sugar, to dust
seedless raspberry jam, or similar
whipped cream

How To Make Homemade Kitchener Buns -:

This recipe tastes just like the real thing and you are going to love the results. You need to allow around 30 minutes for the buns to rise. In total it will take you about 15 minutes to make and then 20 minutes to cook. There are 10 ingredients in total and 270 calories.

1. Begin by sifting your flour, sugar and salt. Add your yeast to your 1 and 1/4 cups milk.

2. Now you will need to rub your butter into your flour and add your milk and yeast mixture.

3. Sift together the flour, sugar and salt. Put the yeast into the milk.

4. Rub the butter into the flour then add the milk and yeast mixture.

5. Now knead until nice and smooth. Divide your mixture equally into buns. Let your buns rise for 30 minutes.

6. Heat up your oil to 180 degrees celcius. Pop your caster sugar in a shallow dish.

7. Now it's time to deep fry your buns. They will require gentle turning. You want them to be a golden brown on every side. This usually takes around 3 minutes and you want to be sure that they are cooked all the way through to the centre.

8. Remove from the oil, drain and pat with paper towel to remove excess oil. Roll them in caster sugar.

9. Once they have cooled, slice almost all the way through and then give a slathering and jam and cream at the time of serving.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/homemade-kitchener-bun

I have run over my allotted number of characters - so will split this in two. I just thought these were fun recipes - not ones you make every day - but they would be fun for special occasions. And you have to admit - they do sound oh so good. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to apologize for being late - the kap was in full swing and i did not spend much time online. it is what it is - moving on. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She probably doesn't realize you are the zen master and originator of the tea party each week. Sure seems weird that even your first PM of welcome (very sweet, by the way) wouldn't go through for her to read and know that you are one of the good guys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending Roland tons of healing energy hoping he has a restful non-stressful time at your home. so hard when our fur babies are getting close to the rainbow bridge. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, so sorry you are being ignored. People have no idea how hard it is to keep up on KTP and I'm sure Kate, Darowil, and Lurker, along with you can attest to that. It has become like a continual party and I just drop by for a little while, so miss people who drop by. So sorry for those we miss greeting but I know there are some who never miss greeting newcomers. Might I say, A Big Welcome to all newcomers. I'm wondering if we could put a welcome somewhere at the beginning so that if we miss them, they will still know they are welcome. Sam, we will never ignore you and we of all, know how hard it is to keep up on KTP.
> 
> Well, have to get a move on now. Roland, our DS's dog, who is old and incontinent, is coming to stay with DH and then with me too when I get back. We got painters drop cloths all over the rugs and know it will be precious time with him. I asked DS if they want us to notify him if something happens to him as I don't want to spoil their vacation and he said to text him and he will handle it. Hopefully nothing will happen but we do have the Emergency Vet place location. He is such a sweetie and although he loves us, it is a stress for him when the family goes away.
> 
> Hugs to all. See you when I get back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you make the spaghetti pizza please give us comments on it. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Good morning everyone. Saturday morning...meant to get on last night but I guess it's only 5 pages so far. I'm glad to see we're in for cooler weather this week.
> I'm anxious to try socks again. I liked the different heel patterns that kathy show us at the KAP last week.
> Thanks for the opening Sam and the review Kate. The recipe for fied spaghetti pizza sounds good.
> Melody, I love you pictures, Gage looks good in his glasses and looks like he has fun with Nana!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad it was the motorcycle that was a total loss. hopefully he missed the dog. and good that he is able to return work. --- sam



pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mindy - when the "powers that be" revamped the operating system for knitting paradise they included an ignore function. so if you wanted to ignore someone you just enter tyeir name i guess - i've never done it. but it is just here on knitting paridise. i will look at peaches the next time i go shopping - nothing like a fresh juicy peach to bite into. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Sam, how silly to ignore someone one doesn't even know! BTW, how does one know they are being hit with the ignore button? Or is that a euphemism? Whatever, IPADs don't have that feature. And if I want to ignore someone, I just don't open their emails. It is she who is missing out on your wit and stories. We all enjoy them and the lovely reciepes. Peaches here are $1.99 a pound at Safeway. Haven't been to a farm stand this year. But here in Sonoma, that would probably be double the $1.99 cost. The early yellows were dry and not good. But this last month, they have really come on. I made a peach, berry cobbler yesterday afternoon. First baking for weeks as the temp has been 90's and 100 and we have a westerly-facing kitchen and dining room. Too hot! Enjoy the weekend everyone. Although when retired, it's all a weekend isn't it! Ha ha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed oneapril - they think they rule the roost and should be petted as long as they wish. i think snow white is the only one in right now. He is snoozing on the bed. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I thought, too, may be just has her settings, wrong, Sam! And I wanted to tell you...if you have a house full of kitties better keep looking over your shoulder! You know they are plotting a take over!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great combination karena - i'm kind of partial to banana/strawberry. i love smoothies. thinking of buying my own smoothie making machine. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Just got an urge for a peach and blueberry smoothy. Thanks.
> Karena in Ca
> Ps. Send rain!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - if he starts coughing again get out the vicks and give him a foot rub with it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Physio was there yesterday and she had a word with the doctor and he came straight out to see him and gave him a bundle of more medication to take . He says he is feeling a bit better today . Wasn't coughing so much so he managed to get some sleep


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

summer usually doesn't hit Seattle until late august so hopefully the weather will be warm. i will still take a wool shirt and a wool sweater. one can have four or five weather changes inside the 24 hours of the day. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Hope everyone is feeling good today! Been a rough week for so many and pray things are improving. Sure hope the fires have calmed down or better yet out. Poor folks dealing with the flooding seems they aren't getting much of a break.
> Bonnie: Hope your sciatica is better. Loved the pics of the quilts. You really do such lovely work. I haven't quilted in a number of years and should get back to it.
> Sorlenna: How are you doing these days? Hope gums are less sore.
> Rookie: How are you and DH doing? Yes taking care of one another when needed indeed.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute sonja - anxious to see it finished. so talented you are. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sam It's crayfish season in Sweden the whole of August so lots of crayfish parties will be going on .so your recipes for Västerbotten paj ( cheese pie the cheese is made in Västerbotten ) and the apple cake will be on the party tables along with lots of crayfish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was great wasn't she. She also said all those missing socks - they went to live with Jesus. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I favor the Erma Bombeck cleaning method, "...sweeping the room with a glance!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry4u - every minute in the pool brings you closer to walking easier. sending you tons of positive energy to help you on your way. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


It must be hard seeing him so unwell and knowing you can't do anything to help him. But you want to spend time with him as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


Hope it doesn't come to anything-and that if it does it manages to find a non populated area to visit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


Well done- they look good with so many.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme hope his infection eases soon. In my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Homemade Kitchener Buns Are Better Than The Bakery
> 
> Kitchener Buns are a sweet pastry that is iconic in South Australia and now you can make your own at home. Is there anything better than a cream bun? Well, if you're a fan, you are going to fall head over heels for the classic Kitchener Bun that is a true Aussie favourite. The Kitchener Bun is synonymous with South Australia and it's a real favourite at Smoko!
> 
> ...


I just might need to buy myself one today! And who knows waht you will learn here on KP- didn't know they were iconic South Aussie fare.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean we can come to you for help if we make one of these? have you ever made them? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sam It's crayfish season in Sweden the whole of August so lots of crayfish parties will be going on .so your recipes for Västerbotten paj ( cheese pie the cheese is made in Västerbotten ) and the apple cake will be on the party tables along with lots of crayfish


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Bonnie I'm not sure if our trees are choke cherries or not but if they are I can imaging your surprise at getting 4.5 gallons of them! What do you do with the juice? I didn't even know you could eat them.


We had a chokecherry tree in our wooded area behind the very first house we bought when Paula was a wee one. I made jam with them it was delicious but took quite a lot to make so few jars.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would be baffled as well. You are a wonderful and caring person so let it go and enjoy the friendships that you have here. Maybe the person did it accidentally. One never knows.
> 
> So does Heidi and Gary have a project in mind for your home while you are away?


I would be surprised if you could actually ''accidentally'' ignore someone on KP. However, if the OP got her butt up in the air over a delayed reply from Sam and had any idea of how long-winded we can get, she would not likely have been good company anyway. IMHO

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie, how does your steamer work for fruit?


This is what I have.

https://www.amazon.ca/Mehu-Liisa-Liter-Stainless-Steel-Juicer/dp/B000SSU6V2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471737600&sr=8-2&keywords=stainless+steel+steam+juicer

Water goes in the bottom pot, the middle pot looks like an angel food pan , it allows the steam to go up to the top pot & also catches the juice that drips from the top pan, it's a seive & you put the fruit in it. It works great, I should hav bought one years before but thought it was too expensive, what a fool, it makes it so much easier & you get more juice

I got 17 pints of chokecherry juice done & the apples picked


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just popping in to say hi to all. It's a rainy day here and temps are supposed to be quite cool for a day or two. Thinking especially of Sonja and son. It is such a stressful time. I hope the meds dr. brought help. Good of the dr. to make a home visit.
> 
> The House is almost ready for the girls; carpet cleaner didn't show up yesterday, so I need to go to plan B.
> Maintenance man and I screwed up our code on one of our doors , so will have locksmith out Mon.
> ...


Thanks, one thing- the wooziness has passed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your sheep on the cardigan are great Sonja- did you size them down too?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


That's looking so good! I think you should put this set away for future GKs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 'll
> 
> Thank you for your concern. I just need to keep a positive attitude no matter what, But it is frustrating.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sharon! Gradually improving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not that any of us are over forty i thought we should know this for when we are. --- sam

7 Essential Vitamins for Over 40's

By the time we hit our forties, our body starts to change. Muscle mass starts to deteriorate, the likelihood of putting on weight increases, the onset of menopauseis nigh, and the risk of chronic diseases likecancer, heart disease and diabetesbegins to increase. And while it is always important to eat well, no matter your age, it becomes especially essential in our forties.

So, to ensure that you are getting key nutrients in your diet, these are the 7 essential vitamins you should be stocking up on in your 40s and beyond.

1. Vitamin B12

Essential for normal blood and brain function, vitamin B12 should most definitely be on your radar once you've turned 40 (and more so after turning 50). Children and young adults, are likely to get the B12 they need from food (you can find it in meat and animal products includingchicken, fish, dairy and eggs), however, it tends to be more poorly absorbed as the body ages, especially around 50, when stomach acid levels deplete. So, taking a supplement is generally advised.

The current recommended dietary allowance is 2.4mg per day, but should you get more, there's no need to worry about taking too much. Since it is a water-soluble vitamin, your bladder expels what you don't need.

2. Calcium

Our bones absorb most of the calcium they need early in life (typically before age 30). Nevertheless, this nutrient does play an essential role in maintaining bone health later in life too. It's also needed for other basic body functions, like muscle contraction, nerve and heart functioning and other biochemical reactions.

And, one other important factor to keep in mind is that if you're not getting enough calcium from your diet, the body steals the nutrient from your bones, weakening them. So, while you still need calcium in your 40s and beyond, you need not go overboard. A well rounded diet with calcium-rich foods like dairy, tofu, sardines, broccoli, almonds andspinach ought to be enough.

3. Vitamin D

In your forties and beyond, vitamin D is essential, as this nutrient helps protect against age-related changes that tend to arise in later life. Deficiencies in vitamin D have been linked to diabetes, heart disease, multiple sclerosis and breast and colorectal cancers. Vitamin D is also essential for the absorption of calcium in the body. You can get it from dietary sources including fish, fortified dairy, grains and cereals - though vitamin D in food tends to be poorly absorbed.

One of the best sources is the sun. However, since not everyone lives close enough to the equator to be exposed to its strong rays, the supplement vitamin D3 (a type of vitamin D closest to what you get from the sun) will suffice.

4. Magnesium

This nutrient is vital as it helps regulate blood pressure. It's especially important for women aged 40+, who are already at risk of high blood pressure due to age. Heart disease, diabetes and inflammation have all been linked to a deficiency in magnesium. Getting enough is also essential as it helps the body absorb calcium. It also plays a role inmuscle, nerve and heart function, as well as blood glucose control.

If you think that you may be deficient and are in need of a supplement, your doctor can test your magnesium levels. But, you'll likely get the levels you need if you eat a healthy balanced diet. It is found in dark leafy greens, beans, soy, nuts, seeds and avocados. Too much of this nutrient doesn't pose a health risk, however, it may cause diarrhea,nausea or cramping.

5. Potassium

No matter your age, potassium keeps your blood pressure in check. In fact, research has found that among postmenopausal women, a higher intake of potassium-rich food means a decreased risk of stroke. You can get the potassium you need from a well-balanced diet, making sure to include a variety of foods like bananas, sweet potatoes, chard, beans and lentils.

Supplements should be taken with caution, and should be carefully monitored if prescribed by a doctor. Too much potassium can damage the gastrointestinal tract and the heart, causing potentially life-threatening cardiac arrhythmias.

Though technically not a vitamin, omega-3 fatty acids deserve a place on this list due to their myriad health benefits. They also help counteract some of the negative changes that come with aging, such as increased heart disease risk and cognitive decline. The fatty acids found in Omega-3 help lower blood pressure and LDL (bad) cholesterol levels. They also play a key role in keeping memory and thinking sharp.

In one study, it was found that people with higher levels of omega-3 in their blood, had larger brains and performed better on memory tests, planning activities and abstract thinking. You can get omega-3 from foods like fish, walnuts, flaxseeds and leafy vegetables. Taking a supplement, however, is a good way to ensure that you are getting enough.

7. Probiotics

Like omega-3, probiotics are not technically vitamins or minerals, but they are an essential requirement, playing a key role in keeping the gut healthy and your weight down. Probiotics also lower the risk of heart disease, diabetes and stroke. Probiotics can be found in some dairy and fermented soy products like seitan, however, foods typically won't contain as many strains as a supplement.

See, each strain comes with its own benefit - some are used to help control weight, and others to prevent diarrhea. You also won't be able to get them in foods that are cooked or heated.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=22176


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I would be surprised if you could actually ''accidentally'' ignore someone on KP. However, if the OP got her butt up in the air over a delayed reply from Sam and had any idea of how long-winded we can get, she would not likely have been good company anyway. IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think that goes to the top of my wish list. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Mehu-Liisa-Liter-Stainless-Steel-Juicer/dp/B000SSU6V2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471737600&sr=8-2&keywords=stainless+steel+steam+juicer
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.

Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up. 

I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, Strawberry! Just take it day by day.


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DH and I just saw the Bourne movie, Fan. Very entertaining!


Fan said:


> Good morning folks, sincere thanks to all for your support as we come to terms with losing Laurence our friends son.
> Had a very restless night thinking about everything.
> Gwen the Jason Bourne movie was excellent, fast paced and good storyline too.
> Sonja those sheep are so cute, such a talented lady.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so scary! I am glad it was not in your area.


pacer said:


> News is just starting to inform us of the tornadoes that came through just northeast of us. They said it covered a 90 mile path. Many trees are down and people are without electricity. No reports of loss of life. Warnings were coming to us constantly for over 2 hours on what locations were in danger and to take shelter. They were advising people to put on bicycle helmets or cover head with a pillow. Serious afternoon in our state. I think they counted at least 5 touchdowns over the hours of warnings. No damage in my community so I am thankful for that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


 We're ready to listen when you're ready. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said, Sam. Thinking of you often, Sonja.


thewren said:


> don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too funny! She was a hoot.


thewren said:


> she was great wasn't she. She also said all those missing socks - they went to live with Jesus. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam


Well said, Sam. Sonja, I only wish we were closer to be there for you through this tough time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never heard of such a thing, Bonnie. It sounds great! Do you make meals in it, too, as the ad describes? After the fruit is steamed, do you just discard the fruit? Such a neat pan. Thanks for the info!


Bonnie7591 said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Mehu-Liisa-Liter-Stainless-Steel-Juicer/dp/B000SSU6V2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471737600&sr=8-2&keywords=stainless+steel+steam+juicer
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is just too cute for words. Are we changing your name from Sonja to Mary as in Mary had a little lamb?


Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We must be sisters then!!! LOL


oneapril said:


> I favor the Erma Bombeck cleaning method, "...sweeping the room with a glance!"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs from me, too, Mel.


RookieRetiree said:


> We're ready to listen when you're ready. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just might need to buy myself one today! And who knows waht you will learn here on KP- didn't know they were iconic South Aussie fare.


Here we call them Bismarcks, no idea why but the bakery we used to have in town made such good ones. The owners retired & closed it. Better for my waistline but they had the only boughten baked goods I have ever liked. Tasted just like home made, no preservatives so best eaten the day they were bought. They also made Longjohns- a sweet bun covered with icing & coconut & lemon filled doughnuts that were to die for.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DH and I just saw the Bourne movie, Fan. Very entertaining!


Yes it was good especially the car chases.
Just got back from seeing Star Trek, good one too, all that zooming around at warp speed. The guy playing the doctor is a Kiwi, he was good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I would be surprised if you could actually ''accidentally'' ignore someone on KP. However, if the OP got her butt up in the air over a delayed reply from Sam and had any idea of how long-winded we can get, she would not likely have been good company anyway. IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have never heard of such a thing, Bonnie. It sounds great! Do you make meals in it, too, as the ad describes? After the fruit is steamed, do you just discard the fruit? Such a neat pan. Thanks for the info!


I've never made meals in it but I guess you could do some things.

I just use it for extracting juice from rasberries, chokecherries, crab apples & tomatoes. By the time you have extracted the juice, you just throw the pulp away. Like when you use a jelly bag but so much easier, no squeezing & burning your fingers. I think it gets much more juice out too. 
I loaned it to my sons in laws & another friend to try,they were both so impressed they each bought one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love doughnuts Sam but doubt I'll be making any yeast ones; there's a Dunkin' Donut shop about 3 miles from me. Do have a little cake type doughnut machine but think I've only used it twice in goodness knows how many years.

Right now I just about 20 minutes ago put a cream cheese pound cake in the oven. Won't be done until about 11 pm. DH mentioned how he like me to make another. (that was at 7 pm) I told him that it wouldn't be ready until after he'd gone to bed and he said "I could have some for breakfast." So....he's such a sweetie I have it making now so he can have it tomorrow. Of course, I did not have enough sugar (needed 3 cups, only had 1 cup) so I am trying out some splenda for the additional 2 cups. I hope it tastes okay. We will see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No conversation needed. Here's a {{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope tomorrow is a better day.

Mary, good to hear there was no loss of life from the tornados, such scary storms.

MaChristie, hope the carpet cleaners show up Monday & everything us ready for the new school year. 

Julie, I'm glad to hear you are feeling a little better.


We are invited to a potluck supper tomorrow. One if the ladies I bowl with & her husband have built an old western town in their yard- a general store, saloon, trappers cabin, log house with plans for a hotel & church. He us an antique collector & they have them furnished too. I think the plan us to have like a bed & breakfast at some stage. Fir now it's a but if a tourist attraction & people go there for special photos & there's been a few weddings there too. I will try to remember to take photos. It's an afternoon if visiting & then potluck suppers, an annual thing that's quite fun. I. Have to decide what I'm taking. I think a bug bowl if Japanese coleslaw but have to decide what else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love doughnuts Sam but doubt I'll be making any yeast ones; there's a Dunkin' Donut shop about 3 miles from me. Do have a little cake type doughnut machine but think I've only used it twice in goodness knows how many years.
> 
> Right now I just about 20 minutes ago put a cream cheese pound cake in the oven. Won't be done until about 11 pm. DH mentioned how he like me to make another. (that was at 7 pm) I told him that it wouldn't be ready until after he'd gone to bed and he said "I could have some for breakfast." So....he's such a sweetie I have it making now so he can have it tomorrow. Of course, I did not have enough sugar (needed 3 cups, only had 1 cup) so I am trying out some splenda for the additional 2 cups. I hope it tastes okay. We will see.


Home made are so much better than anything you can buy. I haven't made them for a couple if years, really should again. I usually make them when I put fresh oil in the deep fryer.i don't Ike donuts from Tim Hortons & so many rave about them. To me they have a "commercial" taste, I think it's the preservation in them that turns me off.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I do have to laugh. I'm in the middle of getting ready to leave and here I am again. Yikes..... Roland will be here, the sweet pug - 15 yrs. old, in about 3/4 of an hour. He will be our honored guest and it may well be our last time having him here. It won't be easy but it truly is an honor. A very special little guy.


i love the pug nose dogs, had a Boston for about 12 yrs and my nephew Kolby would give his eye teeth to have a pug, just right now he is busy with school and is now living with mom while he goes to community college and she has a cat and says no permanent dog. she is ok when sister comes to visit and brings hers, but nothing permanent. i just love animals and have always had an inside critter or two.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


You know we are here, if you do feel like venting Mel- sorry it has been such a bad one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> Mary, good to hear there was no loss of life from the tornados, such scary storms.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:

Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES

Pasta was not eaten in New Zealand.
Curry was a surname. 
A takeaway was a mathematical problem. 
A pizza was something to do with a leaning tower. 
All potato chips were plain; the only choice we had was whether to put the salt on or not. 
Rice was only eaten as a milk pudding.
Calamari was called squid and we used it as fish bait.
A Big Mac was what we wore when it was raining.
Brown bread was something only poor people ate.
Oil was for lubricating, fat was for cooking. 
Tea was made in a teapot using tea leaves and never green.
Sugar enjoyed a good press in those days, and was regarded as being white gold. Cubed sugar was regarded as posh. 
Fish didn't have fingers in those days. 
Eating raw fish was called poverty, not sushi.
None of us had ever heard of yoghurt.
Healthy food consisted of anything edible.
People who didn't peel potatoes were regarded as lazy.
Indian restaurants were only found in India. 
Cooking outside was called camping.
Seaweed was not a recognised food.
"Kebab" was not even a word, never mind a food. 
Prunes were medicinal.
Surprisingly, muesli was readily available, it was called cattle feed.
Water came out of the tap. If someone had suggested bottling it and charging more than petrol for it, they would have become a laughing stock!!


But the one thing that we never ever had on our table in the sixties ..... Elbows or Phones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, yeah! Glad you could eat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful, wonderful day at Getty Museum. But it was a 12 hour day and I'm a 6 hour kinda girl so off to sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well done- they look good with so many.


Thank you Margaret I was thinking of trying to find some sheep buttons but I've changed my mind I think I have enough sheep .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Swedenme hope his infection eases soon. In my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> does that mean we can come to you for help if we make one of these? have you ever made them? --- sam


The thought of anyone asking me for help with baking made me laugh Sam . I've eaten them does that count . ????
I've made apple cake


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Water came out of the tap. If someone had suggested bottling it and charging more than petrol for it, they would have become a laughing stock!!
> 
> Julie, I agree with everything but the one about water. My family has been in the water business almost 75 years. There are places where the water tastes so terrible that it is undrinkable. My dad always said that you couldn't have oil well and water wells in the same area as the water wouldn't be good. Needless to say, most of where they deliver their water has oil. So. I grew up with bottles water and thought that was the norm. By the way, I am still fuzzy about my drinking water. I really had a hard time in Germany and there the bottled water was all mineral water and not good for drinking in my eyes either. But I grew up with all the rest. Quick food was a sandwich, etc. Funny how things have changed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your sheep on the cardigan are great Sonja- did you size them down too?


Thank you Julie I just used the first 30 stitches from the chart and repeated it across


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well said, Sam. Sonja, I only wish we were closer to be there for you through this tough time.


Thank you Bonnie and April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is just too cute for words. Are we changing your name from Sonja to Mary as in Mary had a little lamb?


I felt like a farmer while knitting it , seeing sheep everywhere ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful, wonderful day at Getty Museum. But it was a 12 hour day and I'm a 6 hour kinda girl so off to sleep.


Glad you had a wonderful day . Hope you have a lovely restful sleep


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I would be baffled as well. You are a wonderful and caring person so let it go and enjoy the friendships that you have here. Maybe the person did it accidentally. One never knows.


I too wondered if it was due to a shaky finger or wandering mouse accidentally clicking on the ignore option, but as I haven't used this I'm not sure what you actually do to apply it. 
Sam, there's no way I would block you, and if we disagreed about something I'm sure we would have a sensible discussion, even if we agreed to differ.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


A lovely flock of 'em. That's really effective, and beautifully knit, as usual.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP. 

Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.

Gwen I see you have crocheted a hat... well done. 

I have finished one strip of the mile a minute blanket... yay, I can do this. It will be done in mauve, lemon and pale green. With white around around edges. Anyway here is a photo of my first strip. ....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call them Bismarcks, no idea why but the bakery we used to have in town made such good ones. The owners retired & closed it. Better for my waistline but they had the only boughten baked goods I have ever liked. Tasted just like home made, no preservatives so best eaten the day they were bought. They also made Longjohns- a sweet bun covered with icing & coconut & lemon filled doughnuts that were to die for.


Kitchener Buns I think would be best shop bought. Didn't get one today, not feeling 100%. Not sure if it is Brett's thing or reaction to yesterday's 2 parties.
Are the longjohns a long bun? if so the sound like our fingerbuns- ours have sultanas in them usually.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Homemade Kitchener Buns Are Better Than The Bakery
> 
> Kitchener Buns are a sweet pastry that is iconic in South Australia and now you can make your own at home. Is there anything better than a cream bun? Well, if you're a fan, you are going to fall head over heels for the classic Kitchener Bun that is a true Aussie favourite. The Kitchener Bun is synonymous with South Australia and it's a real favourite at Smoko!
> 
> ...


Oh! Kitchener buns as well as Kitchener stitch - you do challenge us!! Thanks Sam, sounds like a special treat for 'non starve' days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret I was thinking of trying to find some sheep buttons but I've changed my mind I think I have enough sheep .


Plain buttons so you don't take away from your work. The ones you are the feature


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam


Exactly! Well said Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh forgot to say that I love Gage's new glasses! Very cool. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


So sorry that things have got tough again for you Mel.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret I was thinking of trying to find some sheep buttons but I've changed my mind I think I have enough sheep .


 :sm23: how about some little round black ones then?? :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mel, go easy on yourself. Sorry you are feeling low, and just remember all you have done already. You are a marvel, and very dear to us all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> :sm23: how about some little round black ones then?? :sm23:


 :sm24: re buttons for Sonya's sheep cardiagan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> :sm23: how about some little round black ones then?? :sm23:


Took awhile to sink in ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Kitchener Buns I think would be best shop bought. Didn't get one today, not feeling 100%. Not sure if it is Brett's thing or reaction to yesterday's 2 parties.
> Are the longjohns a long bun? if so the sound like our fingerbuns- ours have sultanas in them usually.


Hope you are feeling better now Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


Looking good Cathy . I like your colour choice . Look forward to seeing finished blanket


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


Oh gosh, I hope you are all safe. That would be so frightening. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope the storms out East are not severe.
> 
> Condolences for those dealing with loss and healing thoughts for all in need.
> 
> ...


Glad your mouth is feeling better, well done on the buffet. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


And they are very cute little sheep! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And good to have Strawberry4u and Mrsvette and Nannyof6 and Southerngal all back with us. :sm11: I hope I havent left anyone out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad that there aren't any reports of deaths from the tornadoes in your area, Mary, but the destruction can be horrendous. Glad that you and your family are safe. Between the floods, tornadoes, fires and drought, it seems like so many are enduring hardships. God bless them.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> summer usually doesn't hit Seattle until late august so hopefully the weather will be warm. i will still take a wool shirt and a wool sweater. one can have four or five weather changes inside the 24 hours of the day. --- sam


Enjoy your time away Sam. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I just might need to buy myself one today! And who knows waht you will learn here on KP- didn't know they were iconic South Aussie fare.


I didnt know that either. Dont think we have them here... but what would I know... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, one thing- the wooziness has passed.


Good to hear! I hope the coughing has improved also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I just used the first 30 stitches from the chart and repeated it across


 :sm24: It sure has worked well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


It is going to be pretty!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I felt like a farmer while knitting it , seeing sheep everywhere ????


LOL :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! I hope the coughing has improved also.


Not as overwhelming as it was a day or so ago, thank goodness!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Cathy . I like your colour choice . Look forward to seeing finished blanket


Me too! I am quite happy with it so far.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be pretty!


Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ours is more of a tree, not a pie cherry but the cherries are dark and very small like yours so I'm not sure if it's a variety or a different thing


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen so many as there are this year. They are about the size f the end of your ring finger & puckery sour, hence the name. They make popular pancake syrup & jelly but I'm going to try to just do sur cherry juice instead of buying it.
> 
> Is this what you have?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I felt like a farmer while knitting it , seeing sheep everywhere ????


Did you have trouble staying awake????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


Looks good, those colors should be really pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kitchener Buns I think would be best shop bought. Didn't get one today, not feeling 100%. Not sure if it is Brett's thing or reaction to yesterday's 2 parties.
> Are the longjohns a long bun? if so the sound like our fingerbuns- ours have sultanas in them usually.


They are about 6" X1" but no raisins in them, again, no idea how they got that name but used to be very good.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

It's only since September last year that I've been in FL. Water in Brooklyn NY was always good. Had to get used to hard water. Had water softener put in both houses to make it drinkable. Never bought bottled water in NY but do here. One item that's on sale everywhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a real scare about our tap water down from here, in the Hawkes Bay- Camphylobacter contamination and around 4,000 people affected, one death, and about 500 seriously ill- so water is something we must really no longer take for granted. I really like Mineral water, but you could not make a decent cup of tea with it. When I was in Fiji in 1962 there was no drinking water, you had to drink soft drinks- I developed a real taste for Ginger Ale.


Can't imagine a place with no drinkable water, I drink lots especially this time if year.
I worry there is a finite amount of good water & our idiot government allows oil companies to pump semi loads down for steam injection & fracking( each well takes 9 semi loads I think it is) & they don't make them use the waste water produced, they pump that down a disposal & use good fresh water that is lost forever. Fools!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ours is more of a tree, not a pie cherry but the cherries are dark and very small like yours so I'm not sure if it's a variety or a different thing


I think they are the same, the chokecherries I picked were on trees about 12-15 ft high


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> It's only since September last year that I've been in FL. Water in Brooklyn NY was always good. Had to get used to hard water. Had water softener put in both houses to make it drinkable. Never bought bottled water in NY but do here. One item that's on sale everywhere.


We have a water softener but don't drink that water, we have always been told it has too much salt in it.
My kitchen sink has one tap for drinking & hot & cold that goes through the softener.
I use well water for cooking & making tea but use bottled water if I want a glass of water. 
When I make dill pickles, I use bottled water, the well water turns the brine milky. My mom always had a rain barrel & used soft water to make them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


You are really coming along with it. Looking good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you all see this, it's free til Monday & quite pretty I think.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/intergalactic


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a water softener but don't drink that water, we have always been told it has too much salt in it.
> My kitchen sink has one tap for drinking & hot & cold that goes through the softener.
> I use well water for cooking & making tea but use bottled water if I want a glass of water.
> When I make dill pickles, I use bottled water, the well water turns the brine milky. My mom always had a rain barrel & used soft water to make them.


I don't drink tap water but occasionally drink from fridge. Haven't canned in years so will take your advice if I do.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really coming along with it. Looking good.


Thanks so much. At least I can work on it when it's not too humid.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

♡


Gweniepooh said:


> We must be sisters then!!! LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am really thinking about buying one, too! The link you sent describes making seafood and all sorts of foods, too. I am going to do a little research! Thank you!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never made meals in it but I guess you could do some things.
> 
> I just use it for extracting juice from rasberries, chokecherries, crab apples & tomatoes. By the time you have extracted the juice, you just throw the pulp away. Like when you use a jelly bag but so much easier, no squeezing & burning your fingers. I think it gets much more juice out too.
> I loaned it to my sons in laws & another friend to try,they were both so impressed they each bought one


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, Would you share the recipe for yor cake. It sounds like it is a hit! Thanks. (If you already gave the recipe, I apologize.)


Gweniepooh said:


> Love doughnuts Sam but doubt I'll be making any yeast ones; there's a Dunkin' Donut shop about 3 miles from me. Do have a little cake type doughnut machine but think I've only used it twice in goodness knows how many years.
> 
> Right now I just about 20 minutes ago put a cream cheese pound cake in the oven. Won't be done until about 11 pm. DH mentioned how he like me to make another. (that was at 7 pm) I told him that it wouldn't be ready until after he'd gone to bed and he said "I could have some for breakfast." So....he's such a sweetie I have it making now so he can have it tomorrow. Of course, I did not have enough sugar (needed 3 cups, only had 1 cup) so I am trying out some splenda for the additional 2 cups. I hope it tastes okay. We will see.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> Mary, good to hear there was no loss of life from the tornados, such scary storms.
> 
> ...


I am thinking there are really no bugs involved, right, Bonnie! :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I can relate, Julie! That's a good list! (Feeling better, today, I hope!?)


Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice!


sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you have trouble staying awake????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the flowers around the cup. Nice stitching!


mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We have a "reverse osmosis" filter system under our kitchen sink that filters water for drinking and cooking. It is wonderful. The best $200 we ever spent. It has three filters we change about once a year. It comes with a separate tap for the filtered water. We got it at Lowe's and it is made by GE (but there are other brands), and was not difficult to install - DH installed it. We have had it about 5 years. I wouldn't want to be without it, now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a water softener but don't drink that water, we have always been told it has too much salt in it.
> My kitchen sink has one tap for drinking & hot & cold that goes through the softener.
> I use well water for cooking & making tea but use bottled water if I want a glass of water.
> When I make dill pickles, I use bottled water, the well water turns the brine milky. My mom always had a rain barrel & used soft water to make them.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I love this design the colors and everything are fabulous


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love the flowers around the cup. Nice stitching!


Thank you! Slowly but surely!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> I too wondered if it was due to a shaky finger or wandering mouse accidentally clicking on the ignore option, but as I haven't used this I'm not sure what you actually do to apply it.
> Sam, there's no way I would block you, and if we disagreed about something I'm sure we would have a sensible discussion, even if we agreed to differ.


I looked up how people set ignore and I think it was intentional since we have to type in the person's name as if to private message them and then choose the ignore option. I still wouldn't let it bother me though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And they are very cute little sheep! :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a water softener but don't drink that water, we have always been told it has too much salt in it.
> My kitchen sink has one tap for drinking & hot & cold that goes through the softener.
> I use well water for cooking & making tea but use bottled water if I want a glass of water.
> When I make dill pickles, I use bottled water, the well water turns the brine milky. My mom always had a rain barrel & used soft water to make them.


I drink water straight from the tap here , it's lovely and cold . I don't like the taste of bottled water always think it tastes plastic does not matter what type in buy . Youngest son drinks only bottled water


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


It's looking good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can't imagine a place with no drinkable water, I drink lots especially this time if year.
> I worry there is a finite amount of good water & our idiot government allows oil companies to pump semi loads down for steam injection & fracking( each well takes 9 semi loads I think it is) & they don't make them use the waste water produced, they pump that down a disposal & use good fresh water that is lost forever. Fools!


I have always thought that a very stupid practice. Taking it far too for granted that it will always be there. Water in Auckland apparently is going to become very scarce given the increase in population that they predict, along with power shortages and so on- the existing infra-structure just will not cope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thanks so much. At least I can work on it when it's not too humid.


It is no good when your hands are all sticky! I have located my counted thread work recently- quite keen to work on it again- I have a magnifier with the OTT lamp that may help. I do like that 'coffee' one you are working on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I can relate, Julie! That's a good list! (Feeling better, today, I hope!?)


 :sm24: Gradually on the improve!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you all see this, it's free til Monday & quite pretty I think.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/intergalactic


Thanks Bonnie, looks really nice so I've now downloaded it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, glad you are feeling some improvement. Hope you'll soon have sent this bug packing!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Mel.

I think I am longing for a doughnut!

My Board of Directors is coming to the house for a work day today. I'm going to escape to DD's to knit and watch her paint her bathroom! I've had my share of work days this summer!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Home made are so much better than anything you can buy. I haven't made them for a couple if years, really should again. I usually make them when I put fresh oil in the deep fryer.i don't Ike donuts from Tim Hortons & so many rave about them. To me they have a "commercial" taste, I think it's the preservation in them that turns me off.


Me too!
I think my daughter and myself are one of the few who do not go to Tim Horton's daily or at least very seldom. Their coffee is yukkie, so weak in taste, ugh hate it. Whenever my friends want to go there, I have a hot chocolate.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES
> 
> ...


Oh you are so right!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I felt like a farmer while knitting it , seeing sheep everywhere ????


Found lots of sheep buttons on www.eBay.co.uk. Lots of different colours to choose from too!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking good


Thank you so much! Hope a better day for you and yours!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it; that is going to be beautiful. I like your color choices too.


sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is no good when your hands are all sticky! I have located my counted thread work recently- quite keen to work on it again- I have a magnifier with the OTT lamp that may help. I do like that 'coffee' one you are working on.


Thank you Julie. Glad to hear you're improving! I have way too many crafts and haven't ordered anything. Would probably have enough in cross stitching alone to make for 10 years! ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really going beautifully.



mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link; lovely pattern.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you all see this, it's free til Monday & quite pretty I think.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/intergalactic


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is really going beautifully.


Thanks Gwen. Hope you and yours have a wonderful Sunday. At least DH will enjoy your cake! Yummy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely; I think I posted it before but was going to comment on having used Splenda and how it turned out. (was thinking of Sorlenna) The cake wasn't quite as sweet but definitely still was good.

Cream Cheese Pound Cake

Preheat oven to 325

3 sticks of butter (not margarine)
1 - 8 oz package of cream cheese
6 eggs
3 cups sugar (this time I use 1 c sugar and 2 c Splenda; tasted good)
3 cups plain flour or cake flour
1 tsp salt
1 TBS vanilla

1. Let butter, cream cheese, & eggs sit out and reach room temperature.
2. Cream butter and cream cheese until fluffy
3. Add eggs one at a time beating well after each one
4. Mix together flour and salt. Gradually add to mixture along with vanilla. Mix well.
5. Batter will be thick; pour into a bundt or tube pan that has been prepared. I prepare my pan by spraying with Bakers Joy and then dusting with regular sugar.

Bake for 1 1/2 hours. When done invert on rack and cool.



oneapril said:


> Gwen, Would you share the recipe for yor cake. It sounds like it is a hit! Thanks. (If you already gave the recipe, I apologize.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Welcome quiltdaze37* I don't think I've seen you here before. I see you also are in FL as several others here are. Hope you are faring well in the heat and will share some of your work. Sam always has room for more at the knitting tea party table.



quiltdaze37 said:


> I love this design the colors and everything are fabulous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Found lots of sheep buttons on www.eBay.co.uk. Lots of different colours to choose from too!


Thank you I'll go take a look


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning.???? 

Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????


Still feeling down. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am thinking there are really no bugs involved, right, Bonnie! :sm23:


????????I hope not


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Me too!
> I think my daughter and myself are one of the few who do not go to Tim Horton's daily or at least very seldom. Their coffee is yukkie, so weak in taste, ugh hate it. Whenever my friends want to go there, I have a hot chocolate.[/quote
> 
> There's a Tim Horton in the town next to Sam's so I stopped on my way home from the KAP. First of all, the person who waited on me must have been new...I ordered 2 different donuts and had to repeat myself 3 times and then a supervisor also tried to help her figure out which donuts were which and I still got the wrong ones. They didn't taste any different than the Dunkin Donuts ones. I still prefer the ones from the bakery or from a small donut chain nearby - they're so much fresher and probably without the preservatives. I didn't have coffee at Tim Horton's so can't comment on that - I'm pretty fussy about my coffee so usually just make my own and take it with me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I drink water straight from the tap here , it's lovely and cold . I don't like the taste of bottled water always think it tastes plastic does not matter what type in buy . Youngest son drinks only bottled water


I think the little bottles taste like that.
We buy 5 gallon jugs that fit on a cooler, it tastes OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Me too!
> I think my daughter and myself are one of the few who do not go to Tim Horton's daily or at least very seldom. Their coffee is yukkie, so weak in taste, ugh hate it. Whenever my friends want to go there, I have a hot chocolate.


I don't drink coffee & their steeped tea is horrid, I think they make it a week ahead it's so bitter. I get hot water & a tea bag on the few occasions I go there


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Gwen! This sounds delicious!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely; I think I posted it before but was going to comment on having used Splenda and how it turned out. (was thinking of Sorlenna) The cake wasn't quite as sweet but definitely still was good.
> 
> Cream Cheese Pound Cake
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome from me, too, guiltdaze37!


Gweniepooh said:


> *Welcome quiltdaze37* I don't think I've seen you here before. I see you also are in FL as several others here are. Hope you are faring well in the heat and will share some of your work. Sam always has room for more at the knitting tea party table.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your peace of mind Mel, and hugs!!


gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, glad you are feeling some improvement. Hope you'll soon have sent this bug packing!


Thanks Lin! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh you are so right!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you Julie. Glad to hear you're improving! I have way too many crafts and haven't ordered anything. Would probably have enough in cross stitching alone to make for 10 years! ????


Thanks.
At one point I did far more Counted thread work, than I knitted- although I was into Aran knitting at the time- but one WIP at a time- you used to be able to set aside the yarn you needed and buy it by the ball as you progressed- those days of trust are long gone, along with the little shops where you got to become friends with the owner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????
> 
> ...


Sending a great big hug, Mel, and the hopes that your spirits revive soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. I did sleep well.
Woke up feeling like me again.,healthy and energized. Feel blessed. Two wonderful friends who took me to Getty and made sure we visited garden first so I wouldn't miss it. A roomful of friends at Sunday meeting. A husband and children that love me! 
Sam, hope you have a lovely time in Seattle. I love the Pacific Norhwest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


 :sm24: Love it! Someone is going to look darling in that set!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never made meals in it but I guess you could do some things.
> 
> I just use it for extracting juice from rasberries, chokecherries, crab apples & tomatoes. By the time you have extracted the juice, you just throw the pulp away. Like when you use a jelly bag but so much easier, no squeezing & burning your fingers. I think it gets much more juice out too.
> I loaned it to my sons in laws & another friend to try,they were both so impressed they each bought one


That sounds amazing. If I ever get to can and make jam again, that would be the way to go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have finished one strip of the mile a minute blanket... yay, I can do this. It will be done in mauve, lemon and pale green. With white around around edges. Anyway here is a photo of my first strip. ....


Looks great! Is it for you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a real scare about our tap water down from here, in the Hawkes Bay- Camphylobacter contamination and around 4,000 people affected, one death, and about 500 seriously ill- so water is something we must really no longer take for granted. I really like Mineral water, but you could not make a decent cup of tea with it. When I was in Fiji in 1962 there was no drinking water, you had to drink soft drinks- I developed a real taste for Ginger Ale.


If I couldn't drink water, I'd go with ginger ale, too. That's about the only soda I'll drink, though occasionally will have root beer and don't drink either that often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Thank you Julie. Glad to hear you're improving! I have way too many crafts and haven't ordered anything. Would probably have enough in cross stitching alone to make for 10 years! ????


Me, too, and it's probably been ten years or more since I got any out...I know I have had supplies for at least 30 years! I'd like to get back to designing there as well (was the first craft I tried design with). I'm sure I have some charts I drew in my files also but haven't tried converting them to digital form. Hmm... :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I favor the Erma Bombeck cleaning method, "...sweeping the room with a glance!"


My favoured cleaning method too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely; I think I posted it before but was going to comment on having used Splenda and how it turned out. (was thinking of Sorlenna) The cake wasn't quite as sweet but definitely still was good.
> 
> Cream Cheese Pound Cake.


Good to know! Did you notice any difference iin texture?

Welcome to the new folks as well.

Either I've caught a cold or the blooming from the rain has set off allergies (sneezing/sniffling). Bleah either way, but could be worse, so I'll manage.

Desert Joy, glad you woke feeling good!

{{{{Melody}}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


Wonderful job Sonja. You are so creative.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 21 August '16

Moving in day for Alexis - classes begin tomorrow. She will be home every other weekend - one weekend she works for Starbuck's - the other weekend she will work in one of the local nursing homes. It will seem strange not seeing her at breakfast in the morning.

The whole family went including Phyllis who just kind of invited herself. I've never seen the campus - one of these days maybe. She is living on the third floor this year - should help with her weight loss program.

A lovely day both temperature wise and humidity wise. I have the house opened up and loving the fresh air that is blowing through. Puffy white clouds - blue sky - what's not to love?

I hope someone makes this and invites me for dinner.

Applewood Smoked Mango Pork Quesadillas

TOTAL TIME: 25 MINUTES
MAKES 4 QUESADILLAS

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1.7 pounds Smithfield Applewood Smoked Bacon Pork Loin Filet, cut into small bite size pieces
1 teaspoon chipotle chili powder, more or less to your taste
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
4 (6-8 inch) flour tortillas
1 ripe, but firm mango, peeled + diced
1 cup cooked rice or quinoa
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese

Cherry Tomato Salsa

2 cup cherry tomatoes
1 jalapeno, seeded + chopped
1/4 cup fresh basil, chopped
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
juice from 1/2 a lime
salt, to taste

Instructions

1. Heat a large skillet over medium heat and add the olive oil.

2. Add the pork and season with chipotle chili pepper and paprika. Cook, stirring often until the pork is browned all over, about 8 minutes. Remove from the heat. Remove the pork to a plate.

3. Using the same skillet, over medium heat, add a bit of olive oil.

4. Place 4 tortillas down on a clean counter, sprinkle each with shredded cheddar cheese, then evenly distribute the rice, and top with the chopped mango pieces.

5. Now add the pork, cut into small bite size pieces. Sprinkle with a little more of the cheese.

6. Place the tortilla onto the hot griddle or skillet and cover with the other tortilla.

7. Cook until the bottom is crispy and golden brown, then gently flip and cook for another 2-3 minutes until crispy and golden.

8. Serve with the tomato salsa and sliced avocado.

Tomato Salsa

1. Combine all ingredients in a bowl and gently toss. Taste and season with salt if needed.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/applewood-smoked-mango-pork-quesadillas/

Baked Pork Chop with Fried Rice

Ingredients:

1 ½ cup uncooked rice
3 eggs (beaten)
4 thin cut pork chops (removed bones if needed)
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
½ large onion (cut into wedges)
1 ½ medium tomatoes (cut into wedges)
¾ - 1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan (optional)
vegetable oil
salt
ground white pepper

Sauce:

½ cup plus 3 tablespoons ketchup
½ cup plus 1 tablespoon low-sodium beef broth
2 ½ tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon tomato paste

Directions:

1. Cook the rice in a rice cooker. Once the rice is cooked, let it cool at room temperature for at least 1½ hour.

2. Preheat the oven to 425˚F.

3. In a medium bowl, combine all ingredients for the sauce. Mix well and set aside.

4. In a wok or large pan over medium heat, heat up 1 tablespoon vegetable oil.

5. Pour in ½ of the beaten egg. Scramble the eggs until almost cook through. Add the rice and stir-fry with a spatula.

6. Add 2 more tablespoons of beaten egg into the rice. Season with salt. Stir-fry until everything is well mixed.

7. Transfer the fried rice to a baking dish.

8. Place flour on one plate and the remainder of the beaten egg on another.

9. Pat dry the pork chops with paper towels. Season with salt and white pepper. Dust the pork chops first with flour, then dip into the egg.

10 In a large pan over medium-high heat, heat up 3 tablespoons vegetable oil.

11. Cook the pork chop in the oil until light brown and cook through, about 2 minutes per side. Drain on paper towels.

12. When the pork chops are warm, cut them into strips. Place them in the baking dish on top of the fried rice.

13. In another large pan over medium-high heat, heat up 1 tablespoon vegetable oil.

14. Stir in the onions and cook until light brown, about 3 minutes.

15. Add the tomatoes and cook until slightly soften, about 3 minutes.

16. Stir in the sauce. Turn the heat down to medium-low.

17. Cook for 2 more minutes.

18. Pour the sauce and mixture over the pork chop and fried rice.

19. Top with mozzarella cheese and Parmesan.

20. Cook in the oven for 15 - 20 minutes or until the cheese is golden brown. Serve immediately.

https://lokness.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/baked-pork-chop-with-fried-rice/

Rainbow Pasta Salad

I'm going back to a pasta salad I posted six years ago. It is still as good today as it was then and just may be a salad you will want to try before salads and barbeques come to an end. The picture above is one I took more recently when I used a Greek dressing and added feta.

Ingredients:

3 - 4 cups vegetable pasta
2 chopped tomatoes or 1 cup cherry tomatoes
1/4 cup cucumber, sliced
1 cup broccoli, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped 
1/2 yellow pepper, chopped
2 Tbsp chopped green onion

Dressing:

1/4 cup sugar 
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup ketchup
¼ cup vinegar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika

Directions

1. Cook pasta according to instructions on package. Do not over-cook. Cool.

3. Mix dressing ingredients and then mix with pasta and vegetables.

3. Refrigerate and serve cold. Serves 8-10

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/rainbow-pasta-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Low-Carb Zucchini Bread

This easy gluten-free bread recipe is a wonderful paleo snack. With 1½ cups of zucchini, this bread is incredibly moist. Please note though, I do not squeeze the water out of the zucchini or fuss with it in any other way.

Serves: 12 slices

Ingredients

2½ cups blanched almond flour (not almond meal)
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon celtic sea salt
½ teaspoon baking soda
4 large eggs
2 tablespoons maple syrup
½ teaspoon vanilla stevia
8 ounces zucchini, grated

Instructions

1. In a food processor, combine almond flour, cinnamon, salt, and baking soda

2. Pulse in eggs, maple syrup, and stevia

3. Remove s-blade and stir in zucchini by hand

4. Transfer batter to a greased 9 x 5 inch baking dish

5. Bake at 350° for 1 hour

6. Cool for 1 hour

Serve

https://elanaspantry.com/low-carb-zucchini-bread/

Doesn't this sound delicious - simple to make but I think I could eat a bit plate full.

Fresh Tomato Sauce with Your Grater

'Tis the season...for juicy, ripe tomatoes. Nothing beats the flavour of vine-ripened tomatoes at this time of year. And here is a way to add that flavour to your favorite pasta dish without much effort.

All you need is a large holed grater and a few large, juicy tomatoes. No need to peel, slice or dice. Place the grater in a large bowl, cut the tomatoes in half and then slide them back and forth over the grater (cut side down) until most of the pulp is in the bowl. Ease up the pressure at the end and continue grating until only the tomato skin is left. (Be sure to keep your fingers up and away from the grater!)

Once that is done, add a dash of olive oil, salt and pepper to taste and some chopped fresh basil. That is the basic fresh tomato sauce, though you can add other ingredients if you prefer (such as minced garlic, fresh oregano or a dash of cayenne pepper.)

Add to cooked pasta and enjoy the sweet taste of fresh tomato sauce.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/saturdays-kitchen-tip-fresh-tomato.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Carrot Cake Bread

MAKES: 12 slices
SERVING SIZE: 1 slice
COOK TIME: 55 Min

We love carrot cake so much we wanted to find a great way to eat it anytime, which is why we came up with a recipe for Carrot Cake Bread. This easy bread recipe tastes like a lighter and less sweet version of your favorite carrot cake, which makes it great for breakfast or as a side item!

What You'll Need:

1 1/4 cup whole wheat flour 
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup light brown sugar
3/4 cup raisins
4 medium carrots, peeled and finely grated
2 eggs
1 tablespoon canola oil
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
3 teaspoons fat-free milk

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Lightly coat an 8- x 4-inch loaf pan with cooking spray, and line it with parchment paper.

2. In a large bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon; mix well.

3. Stir in brown sugar, raisins, carrots, eggs, and oil; mix well.

4. Pour mixture into prepared pan.
Bake 55 to 60 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

5. Cool in pan 10 minutes, then turn out onto wire rack and peel off parchment paper. Let cool completely.

6. In a small bowl, whisk confectioners' sugar and milk until smooth.

7. Pour over cake and slice when ready to serve.

Nutritional Information: Amount Per Serving% Daily Value * - Calories 150 - Calories from Fat 20 - Total Fat 2.3g; 3 % - Saturated Fat 0.4g; 2 % - Trans Fat 0.0g; 0 % - Protein 3.1g; 6 % - Cholesterol 27mg; 9 % - Sodium 152mg; 6 % - Total Carbohydrates 32g; 11 % - Dietary Fiber2.4g; 9 % - Sugars19g; 0 %

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Bread/Carrot-Cake-Bread-101#GyuAgTJSeR73TX3q.99

Mini Cauliflower Muffins

Our Mini Cauliflower Bites are packed with the fresh veggie flavors that you love. Serve them up next to your favorite grilled meats, or warm up a few as an afternoon snack. No matter what time of day you eat these low-carb bites, we bet you'll love these just as much as we do!

SERVES: 12
SERVING SIZE: 2 muffins

What You'll Need:

4 cups cauliflower florets
1/2 red or yellow bell pepper, finely chopped
1 egg
3/4 cup shredded reduced-fat mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Coat two mini muffin pans with cooking spray.

2. In a food processor, pulse cauliflower until finely chopped.

3. Place cauliflower in a large bowl.

4. Add red bell pepper, egg, 1/2 cup mozzarella cheese, the flour, garlic powder, onion powder, Italian seasoning, salt, and pepper. Mix until thoroughly combined.

5. Spoon cauliflower mixture evenly into muffin pans and sprinkle remaining mozzarella cheese on top.

6. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until golden brown. Let cool slightly, then serve.

Nutritional Information: Amount Per Serving % Daily Value * - Calories 48 - Calories from Fat 17 - Total Fat 1.9g; 3 % - Saturated Fat 0.9g; 5 % - Trans Fat 0.0g; 0 % - Protein 3.4g; 7 % - Sodium 111mg; 5 % - Total Carbohydrates 4.6g; 2 % - Dietary Fiber 0.9g; 4 % - Sugars0.9g; 0 %

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/Vegetables/Mini-Cauliflower-Muffins#H8HxL0ZgQ85SSQ47.99

Loaded Baked Potato and Chicken Casserole

Low-FODMAP Option, Gluten-Free
serves 4

Ingredients

3 - 4 medium russet potatoes, scrubbed and diced small
(about 1.5 lbs. or 4 1/2 cups)*
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts, diced
4 slices bacon, cooked crisp, cooled and crumbled
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
4 green onions, sliced (green parts only for low-FODMAP/low-fructose)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup heavy cream (use 1/2 cup lactose-free milk whisked with 1 tablespoon gluten-free flour for low-FODMAP)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9" x 9" baking pan or casserole dish.

2. Spread half of the diced potatoes in bottom of pan (see note below on parboiling the potatoes*).

3. Place the diced chicken breasts evenly on top. Season chicken with 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper.

4. Sprinkle with half the bacon crumbles, 1/2 cup of the cheese, and half the green onions.

5. Spread the remaining diced potatoes on top, followed by the remaining bacon, another 1/2 cup cheese, remaining green onions and another 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper.

6. Pour heavy cream (or lactose-free milk and flour mixture) over top of casserole and then dot with the butter.

7. Cover with aluminum foil and bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour.

8. Uncover and bake another 30 minutes.

9. In the last few minutes of baking, sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese and bake until melted. Serve.

* Several comments have mentioned that the potatoes do not cook completely during baking of this casserole. If this is a concern for you, I recommend following these directions from wikiHow: How to Parboil Potatoes. Parboil the potatoes before placing in the casserole dish. This will ensure the potatoes cook completely!

http://www.deliciousasitlooks.com/2013/05/loaded-baked-potato-chicken-casserole.html

Parboiling Your Potatoes

Ingredients

Potatoes
Boiling water
Cold water
Pinch of salt
Part1

Directions

1. Choose your potatoes. The ideal potato is firm and smooth. It's not sprouting and doesn't have any green coloration - this indicates that it is starting to produce toxins and could have an undesirable taste and even lead to headaches or diarrhea. Be wary of potatoes with soft spots or blemishes, too.

As for the type of potato, that's ultimately up to you. There are waxy potatoes, starchy potatoes and all-purpose potatoes. Waxy potatoes (Rose Finn Apple, Russian Banana and Red Thumb) hold their shape better and are great for boiling or roasting. Starchy potatoes (Russet, Jewel Yam and Japanese Sweet Potato) are great for baking and frying.

2. Clean the potatoes. Check to see if the recipe requires them peeled or unpeeled and peel them if needed. Scrub under running water.

3. If necessary, cut them to matching sizes. In general, the smaller the potato, the quicker it'll cook. If you have really big potatoes, cut them into quarters just to cut down on your parboiling time.

http://www.wikihow.com/Parboil-Potatoes

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was sweet of you gwen - think i will join brantley for breakfast. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love doughnuts Sam but doubt I'll be making any yeast ones; there's a Dunkin' Donut shop about 3 miles from me. Do have a little cake type doughnut machine but think I've only used it twice in goodness knows how many years.
> 
> Right now I just about 20 minutes ago put a cream cheese pound cake in the oven. Won't be done until about 11 pm. DH mentioned how he like me to make another. (that was at 7 pm) I told him that it wouldn't be ready until after he'd gone to bed and he said "I could have some for breakfast." So....he's such a sweetie I have it making now so he can have it tomorrow. Of course, I did not have enough sugar (needed 3 cups, only had 1 cup) so I am trying out some splenda for the additional 2 cups. I hope it tastes okay. We will see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather came up toward the end of this past winter and the three of us made my mother's raised donuts. they didn't look quite like mothers but they were good. hopefully we can make them again after school starts. i have two cake donut pans that i have never used - think i will get them out and find the recipes that came with them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Home made are so much better than anything you can buy. I haven't made them for a couple if years, really should again. I usually make them when I put fresh oil in the deep fryer.i don't Ike donuts from Tim Hortons & so many rave about them. To me they have a "commercial" taste, I think it's the preservation in them that turns me off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very true julie. thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you no doubt bake as well as you knit and crochet. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The thought of anyone asking me for help with baking made me laugh Sam . I've eaten them does that count . ????
> I've made apple cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure how to do it either but i do know it has to be done on purpose. you have to bring up the site and physically put in the name. i'm just curious why. --- sam



TNS said:


> I too wondered if it was due to a shaky finger or wandering mouse accidentally clicking on the ignore option, but as I haven't used this I'm not sure what you actually do to apply it.
> Sam, there's no way I would block you, and if we disagreed about something I'm sure we would have a sensible discussion, even if we agreed to differ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful cathy - anxious to see all three colors together. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Long Johns are Finger Buns without the raisins.

Finger Buns

Australian Good Taste - November 2004 , Page 166 
Recipe by Kerrie Sun
Photography by Luke Burgess

These colourful buns are loved by kids and adults alike.

Ingredients

490g (3 1/4 cups) plain flour
70g (1/3 cup) caster sugar
30g (1/4 cup) milk powder
2 teaspoons (7g/1 sachet) dried yeast
65g (1/3 cup) sultanas
50g butter, melted
1 egg, lightly whisked
310ml (1 1/4 cups) lukewarm water
Plain flour, to dust
Vegetable oil, to grease
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon water, extra
Desiccated coconut or hundreds and thousands, to decorate

Icing

230g (1 1/2 cup) icing sugar mixture
15g unsalted butter, melted, cooled
3-4 teaspoons water
2 drops red liquid food colouring

Directions

1. Sift flour into a large bowl.

2. Add the sugar, milk powder, yeast and sultanas, and stir to combine.

3. Make a well in the centre and add the butter, egg and water.

4. Use a round-bladed knife to mix together using a cutting motion, then use your hands to mix until a soft dough forms.

5. Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead for 5-10 minutes or until smooth and elastic, adding more flour to the dough if needed.

6. Brush a large bowl with a little vegetable oil to grease.

7. Place the dough in the bowl and turn to lightly coat in the oil. Cover with plastic wrap and place in a warm, draught-free place for 1 hour or until dough has doubled in size.

8. Preheat oven 190°C. Line 2 baking trays with non-stick baking paper.

9. Punch down the dough with your fist. Turn onto a lightly floured surface and knead for 1-2 minutes or until smooth and elastic.

10. Divide the dough into 12 equal portions and shape each into 14cm lengths.

11. Place on prepared trays, leaving 5cm between each for spreading.

12. Cover with a damp tea towel and place in a warm, draughtfree place for 20-25 minutes to prove.

13. Mix together the egg yolk and extra water in a small bowl.

14. Brush buns with egg mixture.

15. Bake in preheated oven, swapping trays halfway through cooking, for 12-15 or until golden brown and buns sound hollow when tapped on the base.16. Transfer to a wire rack for 30 minutes to cool.

16. To make the icing, place the icing sugar and butter in a bowl.

17. Gradually add the water and stir until smooth.

18. Add the red liquid food colouring and stir until combined.

19. Spread icing over buns. Sprinkle with coconut or hundreds and thousands. (I think those are sprinkles}

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/2990/finger+buns



darowil said:


> Kitchener Buns I think would be best shop bought. Didn't get one today, not feeling 100%. Not sure if it is Brett's thing or reaction to yesterday's 2 parties.
> Are the longjohns a long bun? if so the sound like our fingerbuns- ours have sultanas in them usually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If I couldn't drink water, I'd go with ginger ale, too. That's about the only soda I'll drink, though occasionally will have root beer and don't drink either that often.


I do like root beer, but I don't think it is in our local supermarket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very true julie. thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. I did sleep well.
> Woke up feeling like me again.,healthy and energized. Feel blessed. Two wonderful friends who took me to Getty and made sure we visited garden first so I wouldn't miss it. A roomful of friends at Sunday meeting. A husband and children that love me!
> Sam, hope you have a lovely time in Seattle. I love the Pacific Norhwest.


Good I'm glad you had a good sleep . Saw the lovely picture of you and your two friends on FB . Cute ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Love it! Someone is going to look darling in that set!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wonderful job Sonja. You are so creative.


Thank you Chris . I had some of the red dk yarn left so I've decided to knit another red cardigan I think I should enough yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I really didn't notice much of any difference in texture; maybe a little more dense but pound cakes are dense anyway.


Sorlenna said:


> Good to know! Did you notice any difference iin texture?
> 
> Welcome to the new folks as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you no doubt bake as well as you knit and crochet. --- sam


No definitley not .I used to bake a lot when my two oldest were young and I quite enjoyed it now I have to really really want a certain cake or pie before I will think of baking


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you have trouble staying awake????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks beautiful mrsvette - such little cross stitch stitches. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop buy and share a cuppa with us quiltdaze37 - we love having new people stop in - we hope you had a good time and will be a regular visitor when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



quiltdaze37 said:


> I love this design the colors and everything are fabulous


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me mary - i am not. just curious as to why. --- sam



pacer said:


> I looked up how people set ignore and I think it was intentional since we have to type in the person's name as if to private message them and then choose the ignore option. I still wouldn't let it bother me though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy. yummy --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely; I think I posted it before but was going to comment on having used Splenda and how it turned out. (was thinking of Sorlenna) The cake wasn't quite as sweet but definitely still was good.
> 
> Cream Cheese Pound Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing healing energy melody - be kind and easy to yourself today. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome new comers. 
That's brought back many memories Julie. 
Melody, we are here for you. 
I've had a good day. Chris came and finished putting up the shelves and we ordered more plate stands. Then we went over to theirs and had a barbecue. Burgers, lamb cutlets, chicken strips, ribs, pork , tuna steaks, salads, roast veg. Desert was summer pudding, trifle, scones with home made jam and clotted cream, flapjack, rhubarb crumble, cream, crime fraiche. So we were well fed and entertained. Just back and caught up on here. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care. 
P


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Glad you saw pics on DB. I hate/d having my pic taken. But since seeing them swore I would not do that again. I love memories they evoke. Like a song, a picture evokes a host of memories.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, what a feast! Sounds like more food than Thanksgiving.
Mel, hugs. Hope your day goes better.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thinking of root beer made me remember a funny thing from childhood.
I was raised by my maternal grandmother and grandfather from Missouri. She was Christian Science, and so I was raised that way . Not sure grandpa went along with the theory, just went along with her silently to church. Once after my mother remarried and I now lived with her and stepfather, we went over to grandparents to celebrate 4 th of July. Stepfather brought Root Beer for all and he and grandma got into it because she said she wouldn't allow beer in her house! I'm pretty sure he and Mom stalked out, but I stayed with grandma for the weekend. Guess it wasn't so funny at the time, but it's funny what words will trigger years later! Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Gradually on the improve!


Good news!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> My favoured cleaning method too! :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. ]
> 
> I am so sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I hope you are feeling better,are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fabulous meal you had! Sounds so good!!


martina said:


> Welcome new comers.
> That's brought back many memories Julie.
> Melody, we are here for you.
> I've had a good day. Chris came and finished putting up the shelves and we ordered more plate stands. Then we went over to theirs and had a barbecue. Burgers, lamb cutlets, chicken strips, ribs, pork , tuna steaks, salads, roast veg. Desert was summer pudding, trifle, scones with home made jam and clotted cream, flapjack, rhubarb crumble, cream, crime fraiche. So we were well fed and entertained. Just back and caught up on here. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.
> P


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome new comers.
> That's brought back many memories Julie.
> Melody, we are here for you.
> I've had a good day. Chris came and finished putting up the shelves and we ordered more plate stands. Then we went over to theirs and had a barbecue. Burgers, lamb cutlets, chicken strips, ribs, pork , tuna steaks, salads, roast veg. Desert was summer pudding, trifle, scones with home made jam and clotted cream, flapjack, rhubarb crumble, cream, crime fraiche. So we were well fed and entertained. Just back and caught up on here. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.
> P


Wow! You certainly had a feast


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

words and smells can trigger a lot of memories. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Thinking of root beer made me remember a funny thing from childhood.
> I was raised by my maternal grandmother and grandfather from Missouri. She was Christian Science, and so I was raised that way . Not sure grandpa went along with the theory, just went along with her silently to church. Once after my mother remarried and I now lived with her and stepfather, we went over to grandparents to celebrate 4 th of July. Stepfather brought Root Beer for all and he and grandma got into it because she said she wouldn't allow beer in her house! I'm pretty sure he and Mom stalked out, but I stayed with grandma for the weekend. Guess it wasn't so funny at the time, but it's funny what words will trigger years later! Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny story, Mindy. Wonder if Grandma ever understood what root beer was?


MindyT said:


> Thinking of root beer made me remember a funny thing from childhood.
> I was raised by my maternal grandmother and grandfather from Missouri. She was Christian Science, and so I was raised that way . Not sure grandpa went along with the theory, just went along with her silently to church. Once after my mother remarried and I now lived with her and stepfather, we went over to grandparents to celebrate 4 th of July. Stepfather brought Root Beer for all and he and grandma got into it because she said she wouldn't allow beer in her house! I'm pretty sure he and Mom stalked out, but I stayed with grandma for the weekend. Guess it wasn't so funny at the time, but it's funny what words will trigger years later! Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Are you packed, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i probably won't pack until tuesday morning. i pack light. it's a small suitcase on wheels that i can take on the plane with me. i figure three or four pair of pants - six shirts, seven pairs socks and underwear.six t-shirts, one wool shirt and one light-weight wool sweater. that should about do it. wendell has a washer which helps. gone are the days when i thought i had to have half my closet. think that stopped the first time i went home from college. it also allows room for any yarn i might buy. think kate, sandy and i will do a short yarn crawl. of course larry thinks we should do one also - we will see. i really don't need any more yarn - but when has that stopped me. i will take my sweater on the plane to work on. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Are you packed, Sam?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


Oh this is so cheerful! Great job!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam I hope you have a wonderful trip. Will the airline let you carry on your needles? A number don't. I used Jet Blue going back and forth last year and to play it safe took crossword and word search books. Have a terrific evening! Thanks for comment on cross stitch piece. Did move frame and working bottom section. Hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome new comers.
> That's brought back many memories Julie.
> Melody, we are here for you.
> I've had a good day. Chris came and finished putting up the shelves and we ordered more plate stands. Then we went over to theirs and had a barbecue. Burgers, lamb cutlets, chicken strips, ribs, pork , tuna steaks, salads, roast veg. Desert was summer pudding, trifle, scones with home made jam and clotted cream, flapjack, rhubarb crumble, cream, crime fraiche. So we were well fed and entertained. Just back and caught up on here. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.
> P


My goodness, that barbecue was more accurately a feast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all has been one hell of a day. ]
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the scarf, April.

Martina, sounds amazing and delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


Very effective- I like how it stripes in opposite directions.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Love the scarf, April.
> 
> Martina, sounds amazing and delicious!


The best bit was my son did the shopping, his partner the cooking, partners Mum the desserts, his Dad and their housemate and other son's girlfriend the dishes,. All I did was provide some soft drinks, help set and clear the table. Of course I ate too. Don't think I'll need to for a week!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You have it under control! Saving room for yarn is always a good idea (and I don't think "need" has much to do with it!!). You will have a great time!!


thewren said:


> i probably won't pack until tuesday morning. i pack light. it's a small suitcase on wheels that i can take on the plane with me. i figure three or four pair of pants - six shirts, seven pairs socks and underwear.six t-shirts, one wool shirt and one light-weight wool sweater. that should about do it. wendell has a washer which helps. gone are the days when i thought i had to have half my closet. think that stopped the first time i went home from college. it also allows room for any yarn i might buy. think kate, sandy and i will do a short yarn crawl. of course larry thinks we should do one also - we will see. i really don't need any more yarn - but when has that stopped me. i will take my sweater on the plane to work on. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Joan!


mrsvette said:


> Oh this is so cheerful! Great job!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


Sorlenna said:


> Love the scarf, April.
> 
> Martina, sounds amazing and delicious!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's what I liked, too, Julie. It is a little magical!


Lurker 2 said:


> Very effective- I like how it stripes in opposite directions.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good for you, Martina! Of course, eating IS the important thing!!


martina said:


> The best bit was my son did the shopping, his partner the cooking, partners Mum the desserts, his Dad and their housemate and other son's girlfriend the dishes,. All I did was provide some soft drinks, help set and clear the table. Of course I ate too. Don't think I'll need to for a week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I love this design the colors and everything are fabulous


Welcome to the Tea Party- don't think I have seen you here before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. I did sleep well.
> Woke up feeling like me again.,healthy and energized. Feel blessed. Two wonderful friends who took me to Getty and made sure we visited garden first so I wouldn't miss it. A roomful of friends at Sunday meeting. A husband and children that love me!
> Sam, hope you have a lovely time in Seattle. I love the Pacific Norhwest.


Enjoy being you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Long Johns are Finger Buns without the raisins.
> 
> Finger Buns
> 
> ...


We still call the fruitless one finger buns- but marked no sultanas. To me it is the sultanas that make them worth eating. And the same with Hot Cross Buns- how can it not have sultanas? Vicky didn't used to like sultanas in these type of things but she loves them in them now.
No finger buns or kitchener buns for me today- starving day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how nice of you to stop buy and share a cuppa with us quiltdaze37 - we love having new people stop in - we hope you had a good time and will be a regular visitor when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


If you're only offering tea Sam I think I'll just have to leave and ignore you after all :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those buns sound delicious, we have one in our bakeries here called a Sally Lunn bun, it's round and loaf size with sultanas in it and pink icing on top with shredded coconut. Very yum with a cuppa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


I like the colours- and it is really interesting being double sided and yet so different both sides.
Just looked it up on Ravelry and think yours looks better than the ones there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The best bit was my son did the shopping, his partner the cooking, partners Mum the desserts, his Dad and their housemate and other son's girlfriend the dishes,. All I did was provide some soft drinks, help set and clear the table. Of course I ate too. Don't think I'll need to for a week!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That's what I liked, too, Julie. It is a little magical!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, very kind, Margaret!


darowil said:


> I like the colours- and it is really interesting being double sided and yet so different both sides.
> Just looked it up on Ravelry and think yours looks better than the ones there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


That looks awesome. I think I will give it a try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> If you're only offering tea Sam I think I'll just have to leave and ignore you after all :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Sam loves a good cup of coffee if my memory is correct so options are available.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am watching the Olympics closing ceremonies. They have done a fabulous tribute to Brazilian lace making. Awesome!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i probably won't pack until tuesday morning. i pack light. it's a small suitcase on wheels that i can take on the plane with me. i figure three or four pair of pants - six shirts, seven pairs socks and underwear.six t-shirts, one wool shirt and one light-weight wool sweater. that should about do it. wendell has a washer which helps. gone are the days when i thought i had to have half my closet. think that stopped the first time i went home from college. it also allows room for any yarn i might buy. think kate, sandy and i will do a short yarn crawl. of course larry thinks we should do one also - we will see. i really don't need any more yarn - but when has that stopped me. i will take my sweater on the plane to work on. --- sam


Do like Matthew does and carry the yarn around for a short bit and if it feels good then you can buy it but if it starts to make your hand uncomfortable, then you leave it there. It is an interesting technique for yarn shopping. I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure how to do it either but i do know it has to be done on purpose. you have to bring up the site and physically put in the name. i'm just curious why. --- sam


Simply put, I assume that the OP is an a** and this makes her (?) feel terribly righteous and deeply offended by some nobody who dared to ignore her post.

Prime example of a number of faulty assumptions on her part, Sam. Not worthy of further energy or brain power wasted on the topic, I would think.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Welcome new comers.
> That's brought back many memories Julie.
> Melody, we are here for you.
> I've had a good day. Chris came and finished putting up the shelves and we ordered more plate stands. Then we went over to theirs and had a barbecue. Burgers, lamb cutlets, chicken strips, ribs, pork , tuna steaks, salads, roast veg. Desert was summer pudding, trifle, scones with home made jam and clotted cream, flapjack, rhubarb crumble, cream, crime fraiche. So we were well fed and entertained. Just back and caught up on here. All needing them are in my prayers. All take care.
> P


Wow that's a barbecue fit for a king glad you had a good day


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished.
> 
> Lovely pattern and beautiful knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Thinking of root beer made me remember a funny thing from childhood.
> I was raised by my maternal grandmother and grandfather from Missouri. She was Christian Science, and so I was raised that way . Not sure grandpa went along with the theory, just went along with her silently to church. Once after my mother remarried and I now lived with her and stepfather, we went over to grandparents to celebrate 4 th of July. Stepfather brought Root Beer for all and he and grandma got into it because she said she wouldn't allow beer in her house! I'm pretty sure he and Mom stalked out, but I stayed with grandma for the weekend. Guess it wasn't so funny at the time, but it's funny what words will trigger years later! Happy Sunday to all.


I agree it's definitely funny what can trigger a long forgotten memory


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


It's lovely April and such a pretty stitch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Found it on Ravelry and have added it to my library online. Cool that it can also be done as a dishcloth. Love how the pattern on one side goes one way and opposite on the reverse.



oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely scarf. Do you have the link to the pattern?


Here is one I found
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-stripe-hot-pad-or-scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Swedenme....I went back and finally found it on Ravelry too. I had spelled the designer's name incorrectly.

I just started crocheting a Round Ripple Sunburst afghan. Ripped it out a stupid number of times before I got online and found a youtube video of how to do the ripples correctly. DUH! I'm hoping to do well enough on it that I can have one made for two oldest DDs for Christmas. Got the yarn at Hobby Lobby and was pleased with the price. I hadn't noticed they carried a brand other than the I Love This Yarn that is a little over $1 less in price and still feels nice (kind of a spongy feel). They had some color of it on clearance for only $1.79 and I was able to get the bulk of what I needed at that price. Regular price only $2.99 which wasn't bad for the other colors I chose. Each skein has 355 yd/325m.



Swedenme said:


> Here is one I found
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-stripe-hot-pad-or-scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Swedenme....I went back and finally found it on Ravelry too. I had spelled the designer's name incorrectly.
> 
> I just started crocheting a Round Ripple Sunburst afghan. Ripped it out a stupid number of times before I got online and found a youtube video of how to do the ripples correctly. DUH! I'm hoping to do well enough on it that I can have one made for two oldest DDs for Christmas. Got the yarn at Hobby Lobby and was pleased with the price. I hadn't noticed they carried a brand other than the I Love This Yarn that is a little over $1 less in price and still feels nice (kind of a spongy feel). They had some color of it on clearance for only $1.79 and I was able to get the bulk of what I needed at that price. Regular price only $2.99 which wasn't bad for the other colors I chose. Each skein has 355 yd/325m.


Isn't YouTube great I don't think I would have learned to crochet without the help from YouTube . Glad you found some bargains . Your afghan sounds interesting I'll look forward to seeing a picture


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, lovely scarf, I've book marked it.

Mindy, very strange your grandma thinking root beer was beer???? Funny how memories come back.

Sam I hope you have a great trip.

The GKs should be here any minute, I'm glad they will be going to bed quickly as I'm pooped, didn't sleep great last night & it's been a busy day. 
I got all the crab apples ready to juice but decided not to start that til the am.
The potluck supper was great, lots of people to visit with & tons if food. I came home with enough if the Cheese & Pasta in a Pot to do supper tomorrow????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm just going to take out the juice for now. If I can gag it down I will drink 1 oz/ day & see if my bones stop aching, if I can't do it, I will make jelly or pancake syrup for my family????


Bonnie, mix it with a little ice cold water and see if it is easier to drink that way. It's what I do with my tart cherry juice.

I have finally caught up with last week. I am home from the rally. It went well. Had lots of fun and met some new people. Mary will be pleased to know I managed to teach a couple of people how to make her box. And a different top as well, as I read the directions, then promptly forgot to change pages after doing X # of steps then turn to next set of instructions! :sm12: But we had fun. I also taught a couple of ladies how to make one of my bracelets. I will see mom tomorrow. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


So sorry to hear of your friend's loss.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished page 5. Time to get lunch made for DH for tomorrow and go to bed. Sending you all prayers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Sorlenna that is fabulous.
Thsnk you Tami, much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Swedenme....I went back and finally found it on Ravelry too. I had spelled the designer's name incorrectly.
> 
> I just started crocheting a Round Ripple Sunburst afghan. Ripped it out a stupid number of times before I got online and found a youtube video of how to do the ripples correctly. DUH! I'm hoping to do well enough on it that I can have one made for two oldest DDs for Christmas. Got the yarn at Hobby Lobby and was pleased with the price. I hadn't noticed they carried a brand other than the I Love This Yarn that is a little over $1 less in price and still feels nice (kind of a spongy feel). They had some color of it on clearance for only $1.79 and I was able to get the bulk of what I needed at that price. Regular price only $2.99 which wasn't bad for the other colors I chose. Each skein has 355 yd/325m.


Have you seen this one. She makes beautiful ones & the pattern looks quite easy

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388720-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


That's beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11:45pm. 

Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit. 

Dexter slipover sweater - vest top. 3 months size
by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen this one. She makes beautiful ones & the pattern looks quite easy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388720-1.html


Stunning!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, very pretty scarf.
Margaret, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love scrap quilts and loved Judy Martins books on quilting. It is a definite keeper. Beautiful.
Mel, pretty vest, like the different widths of stripes.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades. 
Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


You can sort of make out that it is variegated- That is good it is finished Fan- you have worked fast.
I am on the last part of _Waiting for Rain_ the shawl I am making, with the left overs from Gwen's Gansey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was hoping you would bring the kirchner buns. --- sam



darowil said:


> If you're only offering tea Sam I think I'll just have to leave and ignore you after all :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always coffee around - i have to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy a cup of tea. ---- sam



pacer said:


> Sam loves a good cup of coffee if my memory is correct so options are available.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have to try that - thanks mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Do like Matthew does and carry the yarn around for a short bit and if it feels good then you can buy it but if it starts to make your hand uncomfortable, then you leave it there. It is an interesting technique for yarn shopping. I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure it's her loss - not mine. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Simply put, I assume that the OP is an a** and this makes her (?) feel terribly righteous and deeply offended by some nobody who dared to ignore her post.
> 
> Prime example of a number of faulty assumptions on her part, Sam. Not worthy of further energy or brain power wasted on the topic, I would think.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful piece of art sorlenna - and it is art. will you quilt it now? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so cute melody - great color and great work. hoping you are beginning to feel better - sending you tons of positive energy. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lovely baby blanket fan - great colors. --- sam



Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern? or did you already give it to us? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You can sort of make out that it is variegated- That is good it is finished Fan- you have worked fast.
> I am on the last part of _Waiting for Rain_ the shawl I am making, with the left overs from Gwen's Gansey.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> another lovely baby blanket fan - great colors. --- sam


Thankyou it's been quite a production line this year I've done 4 of these, time to try something else methinks. 
I have a few more baby things in mind but need a bit of a break before getting into it, feeling a bit unwell tonight, sore ear and sneezes, oops think Julie's malady has travelled, it's the season for the sneezing, with this changeable weather. Early night coming up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern? or did you already give it to us? --- sam


It is by Softsweater Knits and is in Ravelry, Sam- it's not free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thankyou it's been quite a production line this year I've done 4 of these, time to try something else methinks.
> I have a few more baby things in mind but need a bit of a break before getting into it, feeling a bit unwell tonight, sore ear and sneezes, oops think Julie's malady has travelled, it's the season for the sneezing, with this changeable weather. Early night coming up.


I am sorry to hear you are under the weather, Fan- could be the changeable weather we have had.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lemon and Manuka honey drink coming up for me. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


It's beautiful definitly a keeper


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


It's gorgeous Fan very pretty colours 
Hope you get a good nights sleep when you go to bed and wake up feeling a lot better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


That's cute Mel


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Fan very pretty colours
> Hope you get a good nights sleep when you go to bed and wake up feeling a lot better


Thank you Sonja, good night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Swedenme....I went back and finally found it on Ravelry too. I had spelled the designer's name incorrectly.
> 
> I just started crocheting a Round Ripple Sunburst afghan. Ripped it out a stupid number of times before I got online and found a youtube video of how to do the ripples correctly. DUH! I'm hoping to do well enough on it that I can have one made for two oldest DDs for Christmas. Got the yarn at Hobby Lobby and was pleased with the price. I hadn't noticed they carried a brand other than the I Love This Yarn that is a little over $1 less in price and still feels nice (kind of a spongy feel). They had some color of it on clearance for only $1.79 and I was able to get the bulk of what I needed at that price. Regular price only $2.99 which wasn't bad for the other colors I chose. Each skein has 355 yd/325m.


Is it the Baby Bee brand? I like the way it works up. I'll have to look at this closer, but I believe that this is a version of double knitting or two-sided knitting. One side is slip stitched and the other side knit in pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, hope you feel better in the morning.

Love the quilt - that's one craft I haven't started yet, but want to.

Love the vest, Mel. Hope you're feeling better soon.

Tami - sending hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????
> 
> ...


Hang in there Melody. One day at a time. Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Looks great! Is it for you?


No not me.... it is for a friend's daughter who is having a baby. My friend bought the yarn and asked me to make it. She has such faith in me... LOL Mind you she cant knit or crochet at all, so thats why she asked me...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't YouTube great I don't think I would have learned to crochet without the help from YouTube . Glad you found some bargains . Your afghan sounds interesting I'll look forward to seeing a picture


RE Gwen's crocheted afghan... Gwen you are braver than me for sure..... I had a look online and its a very nice design. You go girl!

Sonja.... I KNOW I wouldnt have learnt to crochet without YouTube! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


Wow, that is stunning! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


Very nice! That didnt take you long. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief. 

And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow very nice so colorful and fun to look at


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, machriste! Are your students coming in today?


machriste said:


> oneapril said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April and such a pretty stitch


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. It is a fun stitch and easy to do - a four row repeat.


Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely scarf. Found it on Ravelry and have added it to my library online. Cool that it can also be done as a dishcloth. Love how the pattern on one side goes one way and opposite on the reverse.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That's the one, thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Here is one I found
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-stripe-hot-pad-or-scarf


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Photos please!! Good value on the yarn... I love Hobby Lobby but don't have one very close.


Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Swedenme....I went back and finally found it on Ravelry too. I had spelled the designer's name incorrectly.
> 
> I just started crocheting a Round Ripple Sunburst afghan. Ripped it out a stupid number of times before I got online and found a youtube video of how to do the ripples correctly. DUH! I'm hoping to do well enough on it that I can have one made for two oldest DDs for Christmas. Got the yarn at Hobby Lobby and was pleased with the price. I hadn't noticed they carried a brand other than the I Love This Yarn that is a little over $1 less in price and still feels nice (kind of a spongy feel). They had some color of it on clearance for only $1.79 and I was able to get the bulk of what I needed at that price. Regular price only $2.99 which wasn't bad for the other colors I chose. Each skein has 355 yd/325m.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie! Your dinner sounds like it was so much fun!


Bonnie7591 said:


> April, lovely scarf, I've book marked it.
> 
> Mindy, very strange your grandma thinking root beer was beer???? Funny how memories come back.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your quilt is just beautiful! !


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mel - that is so cute...love the stripes! Hugs!


gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> April, very pretty scarf.
> Margaret, thank you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Fan! I hope you are feeling better.


Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


Serena is so cute Cathy . Is she a little chatterbox ? 
Considering you are just coming out of winter your garden is looking nice and colourful


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She is just adorable, Sugar! It looks like she is giving instructions to the pup!


sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


Looks worth being thrilled about.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Serena is so cute Cathy . Is she a little chatterbox ?
> Considering you are just coming out of winter your garden is looking nice and colourful


Oh my goodness Yes, she is a chatterbox for sure. She says everything.... long sentences. Very funny little miss.

Yes the garden down that end is pretty colourful just now.... am trying to remember the name of the purple plant and also the bright yellow in the photo. Cant get the name to come to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was hoping you would bring the kirchner buns. --- sam


I could do that I guess- as you do have coffee! :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> She is just adorable, Sugar! It looks like she is giving instructions to the pup!


She had put Oscars ball that he plays catch with in that little pot and was marching around with it knowing he would follow.... then she would throw it and he would bring it back. She then put it back in pot again to make him follow her.... too funny.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

morning all, today after i finish working at church, i am working in the yard, after wks of rain, seriously i think our total inches is like 18 inches. nothing like Louisiana, i plan to work in yard today, our temp. is low humidity and in the 70's. good camping weather. lots of weed pulling and got to dig out some stray trees popping up in beds while its wet enough to dig easily.
just wondered, what happened to Purple Fi. i know i have not been on reg. in ages, but i have not seen her post at all. to busy or what.
Gwennie i love the sound of your pound cake. i marked the pg. when i can get bj to see why the printer is not working, i want that recipe.love a good moist pound cake.
Sam you have a good time. i am getting anxious about leaving for Nashville, love to go there and just chill with sister and hopefully her two kids can pop in and her grandson.usually i have mom or Leslie with us, but i said they have both been this yr already so its mine and bj time to travel alone. Besides we will prob. do the girls long wk end again in the spring like we did last yr. i just enjoy when bj and i travel, if some place looks interesting we pull off and plunder around to just rest our legs and bodies. its not near time for the trees to be turning, but driving in Nashville is one of the prettiest trips to make, those rolling hills and the foliage is awesome, we do have some beautiful places here, but you really need to get up into the Ozark mountains for the best scenes. 
ok, just morning rambling, i am fixing to take bj to work. just a short trip there. Today, i shell out my half of what it costs for a cap. they are just doing the prep work, which is i figure is making the imprint. ugh
rambling over. Bless everyone today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


Looks great Sonja. It looks quite nice lying on the mauve cover soooo..... maybe one of those colours? :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


How cute- nice to see her making herself useful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How cute- nice to see her making herself useful.


Absolutely! She loves thinking that she is helping...... :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


Oh such a cheerful quilt! Can't believe how quickly you got it done! Will you hand, machine or send out for completion? I just can't get over how quickly everyone at the party get things done. I'll dress in red and be the caboose! Have a terrific day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just looking at someones profile and noticed that the place to click to ignore is right under the place to click for add to buddy list. So it is possible that the person who is ignoring you Sam didn't mean to ignore you but was trying to get your posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lemon and Manuka honey drink coming up for me. Hope you're feeling better soon.


Still coughing, but definitely improving. My honey is only Bush Honey, but it tastes nice! Hope you are sound asleep, and well on the way to mending.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


Lovely to see Serena and Oscar. We are supposed to be wet, but it didn't seem to reach us. Perhaps it will by morning when I'm supposed to be going shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


What about a toning green?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, very pretty blanket. Sending you healing energy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What about a toning green?


Thank you Cathy and Julie I just can't seem to make my mind up 
That sounds as if I have loads of options which I don't 
Think I will leave it till some colour jumps out and hits me on the nose


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, how big Serena is getting! She is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy and Julie I just can't seem to make my mind up
> That sounds as if I have loads of options which I don't
> Think I will leave it till some colour jumps out and hits me on the nose


Of course you are limited by what you have to hand- I see people on main have made many suggestions. Personally I would not go with grey.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, enjoy your trip. That is a pretty area of the country. Did I miss something? What is the cap you have to pay half of?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course you are limited by what you have to hand- I see people on main have made many suggestions. Personally I would not go with grey.


No the only grey I have is a very dark grey so that's no good . I do like the idea of a coffee colour but that would mean me going and looking for some , so definitely not on my agenda yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am sitting here doing:-


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, looking good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


It looks gorgeous Julie . I like the stitch pattern . Are you having another sleepless night ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> fresh peaches have been expensive here also but i asked heidi to pick me up a couple anyhow. i sat them out to ripen and when i cut into them they were really pithy and not juicy at all - i was really disappointed. it seems we are having extremes all over the world lately. so much destruction is borne by the working class. they certainly need our prayers for their weol being. --- sam


Started my reply and it went off into the ether. Thanks again, Sam, for the great start. Good recipes. Particularly like the peaches and cream pie. This is one I will be making. Too bad about your peaches. Ours are so delicious and juicy, wish I could send you some. I'm going to buy some more today.

Ladies, thanks for the recap. I haven't finished last week's TP yet so your summary is very helpful. I suppose many of you have been watching the Olympics. Congratulations to all the competitors, winners and losers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks gorgeous Julie . I like the stitch pattern . Are you having another sleepless night ?


Thanks Joy and Sonja!

Yes, I have finally started yawning. It can be hard to put down your work when casting off, I want to see the finished object!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the tea party. I will be posting more KAP pictures on this week's tea party. I took a lot of pictures so I hope you are okay with me sharing them here. Sam, please share the pictures of Bentley with Heidi. She had hoped to take a picture of him as he studied the watermelon. He seemed amazed with the frog on the melon. I still have pictures of Pammie and her treasured white elephant gift.


Looking forward to seeing more pictures. I would like to see Bentley and Heidi. Although I feel I know them, it would be so nice to see pictures of them. I hope Heidi doesn't mind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm being ignored - can you believe it. i have spent part of today going back two or three weeks to finish reading what i didn't get read before the new ktp started. wanted to know what i had missed. lol i ran across a name that was new that i had not offered a welcome to so i thought i would pm her and apologize for being late with my welcome and hoping she would become a regular like i try to do with all our visitors. she has me on her ignore list. can you believe it. what ever for i asked myself. did she think i was ignoring her. i'm half way amused and halfway pissed - excuse my french. she doesn't even know me and she has me on her ignore list. actually you have to admit - it is pretty funny. she knows not what she is missing. i'm a pretty nice guy even if i say so myself. oh well. i'm not going to lose any sleep over it. --- sam


It's her loss, Sam. She's missing out on a lot of companionship. And, yes, YOU are a NICE guy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy and Sonja!
> 
> Yes, I have finally started yawning. It can be hard to put down your work when casting off, I want to see the finished object!


I'm looking forward to seeing it finished to . Will you need to block it ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still coughing, Mary, but mostly able to breathe, which is better than struggling to breathe- so definitely on the up!


I haven't been on for the last 3 days, so I didn't realize you were feeling so sick with the cold. I sure hope that by now, you are much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it finished to . Will you need to block it ?


I have no blocking frame as yet, and the spare bed is only a single, so probably won't even try!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks fir starting us off again & Kate & Margaret fir the summary.
> Sam, I can't imagine why anyone would ignore you, maybe by mistake??
> 
> Sonja, sorry you got woke up when you were finally having a good sleep.
> ...


Bonnie, do you ever stop! Your larder must be a chef's dream with all the foodstuffs you have canned, frozen, preserved or whatever you have done with them. I'm sure you could feed an army!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a lovely rumbly storm right now! Woohoo! And I'm thinking of having raspberry cream cheese tart for supper...so bad of me. Heh.


Hope it was good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't been on for the last 3 days, so I didn't realize you were feeling so sick with the cold. I sure hope that by now, you are much better.


The breathing issue, Liz, comes and goes. It's not the sore throat Fan has come down with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


I'm sorry to hear your DS has an infection. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


That is good news. Too bad the dog ran out in front of him, causing him to crash.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


Fan, so sorry to hear about your friend's son. It is very sad.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I was just looking at someones profile and noticed that the place to click to ignore is right under the place to click for add to buddy list. So it is possible that the person who is ignoring you Sam didn't mean to ignore you but was trying to get your posts.


Thanks for the explanation. Everyday I have been promising myself to go into Private Message to see where the ignore list is, just so busy.
Funny as Sam sent a PM to me and every time it's been in a reply here I've been thinking I do hope it wasn't me as I did answer his PM. Anyway I will go in and check to see if I am the guil one, lol!

Perhaps a silly question, but to receive the hourly posts all one needs to do is to click on "Watch" correct.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks to all for the kap pics.
> we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
> Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter.
> i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
> i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


Sounds like you have a lovely family of cats. I love them and miss my Tiger. Keep thinking I should go to the shelter and bring one home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Physio was there yesterday and she had a word with the doctor and he came straight out to see him and gave him a bundle of more medication to take . He says he is feeling a bit better today . Wasn't coughing so much so he managed to get some sleep


I'm glad that Physio was able to talk to the Dr. and the Dr. came out to see him right away. Have they tried the Vick's Vapor Rub on his feet at night to help the cough so he can sleep?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phew! Don't think it is me as just checked my PM and I can see the email from Sam and that I have replied to it.
Honestly can't see where one is able to block someone on that page though. As long as it wasn't me that's all that matters, lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, so sorry you are being ignored. People have no idea how hard it is to keep up on KTP and I'm sure Kate, Darowil, and Lurker, along with you can attest to that. It has become like a continual party and I just drop by for a little while, so miss people who drop by. So sorry for those we miss greeting but I know there are some who never miss greeting newcomers. Might I say, A Big Welcome to all newcomers. I'm wondering if we could put a welcome somewhere at the beginning so that if we miss them, they will still know they are welcome. Sam, we will never ignore you and we of all, know how hard it is to keep up on KTP.
> 
> Well, have to get a move on now. Roland, our DS's dog, who is old and incontinent, is coming to stay with DH and then with me too when I get back. We got painters drop cloths all over the rugs and know it will be precious time with him. I asked DS if they want us to notify him if something happens to him as I don't want to spoil their vacation and he said to text him and he will handle it. Hopefully nothing will happen but we do have the Emergency Vet place location. He is such a sweetie and although he loves us, it is a stress for him when the family goes away.
> 
> Hugs to all. See you when I get back.


It never occurred to me that someone would be hurt if they weren't immediately welcomed. I'm afraid that I have been lax in always welcoming a newbie to our Tea Party. I will have to be more careful in future. Hope Roland hangs in there til your DS returns. It's always sad to lose a pet no matter how old.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing better than I was this morning given myself a good talking too , always the same after I've been to sons
> He has a slight infection so not to good yesterday


Hugs for you and your son.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


So glad that your uncle is okay. Motorcycles can be replaced.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had alternating sweats and cold spells last night, but wasn't running a fever. The PT was here today and she mentioned that it may be just his system detoxifying the chemicals he's been ingesting - both while under the spinal and the pain pills. We're watching for any signs of fever and infection so be extra vigilant today.
> 
> I need to go get some groceries, but will wait until he's settled in. At least the pain level is still manageable although he did have some at level 8 last night, but once he got moving today, he says it's a 2. I'm glad he realizes that the more he moves, the better it seems.


Keeping prayers that no infection sets in, and he heals quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad that Physio was able to talk to the Dr. and the Dr. came out to see him right away. Have they tried the Vick's Vapor Rub on his feet at night to help the cough so he can sleep?


He has just come back from the hospital were he has had a chest X-ray to see if there is anything they can do about the cough as he is not getting any sleep or rest at all because of it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Let us know what you think of the new Jason Bourne movie; I'd like to see it too. did see th eStar Trek 2 movie and thought it okay. Sorry that your friend lost her son. How heartbreaking.


I saw it and enjoyed it. You have to like a lot of action. I hear the new Ben Hur movie didn't do too well at the box office this weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


Love it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has just come back from the hospital were he has had a chest X-ray to see if there is anything they can do about the cough as he is not getting any sleep or rest at all because of it


Saying prayers that they can find something to help ease the coughing and get rid of the infection.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


It's so nice to see you posting again! And great that there have been no more face plants! I know how painful that can be. I tripped on a curb stepping up onto a side walk a couple of years ago. Nothing like what has been causing yours, but I know the feeling. Praying you can get the strength built back up soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 'll
> 
> Thank you for your concern. I just need to keep a positive attitude no matter what, But it is frustrating.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that your DS will be stationed in San Diego, closer to you. My cousin was stationed there for several years before he retired a few years ago. Please thank him for his service for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH had alternating sweats and cold spells last night, but wasn't running a fever. The PT was here today and she mentioned that it may be just his system detoxifying the chemicals he's been ingesting - both while under the spinal and the pain pills. We're watching for any signs of fever and infection so be extra vigilant today.
> 
> I need to go get some groceries, but will wait until he's settled in. At least the pain level is still manageable although he did have some at level 8 last night, but once he got moving today, he says it's a 2. I'm glad he realizes that the more he moves, the better it seems.


Hope your DH was able to fight off any fever or infection.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am up to page 9 but have to get ready for my exercise class so bye for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't beat yourself up sonja - the emotions this brings up for you i can only guess at. just know that all of our arms are around you in love and support and we are here for you 24/7. you don't need to apologize to us. --- sam


Ditto! Well said, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great combination karena - i'm kind of partial to banana/strawberry. i love smoothies. thinking of buying my own smoothie making machine. --- sam


All you need is a blender!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


Prayers lifting you up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful piece of art sorlenna - and it is art. will you quilt it now? --- sam


I actually have one in the big frame *and* one in the small frame right now that need finishing (and I'll have to buy more fabric for backings). I have a hard time working on them when it's hot but now that things are cooling down (definitely felt like autumn this morning!), I'll try to work on at least one every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous Sorlenna! I think I would keep it too especially after all your work to finish it.



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Melody. Hope you are feeling more positive and upbeat today. Take it one day at a time.


gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice,nice,nice....definitely your go to baby blanket. It is fabulous.


Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the shawl. The beginnings of it were so pretty. I so glad there was enough leftovers for you to make yourself something.


Lurker 2 said:


> You can sort of make out that it is variegated- That is good it is finished Fan- you have worked fast.
> I am on the last part of _Waiting for Rain_ the shawl I am making, with the left overs from Gwen's Gansey.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not me.... it is for a friend's daughter who is having a baby. My friend bought the yarn and asked me to make it. She has such faith in me... LOL Mind you she cant knit or crochet at all, so thats why she asked me...


The world will have lots of fashionable babies, what with your work, Fan's, and Sonja's! :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful pictures of Serena. One of my favorite one of my oldest DD as a toddler is of her helping her Nana in the garden watering the plants. Serena is such a precious little girl.


sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh and Melody's, too!  What an adorable vest. Hope you find a smile or two today, sweetie.

Sonja, I'd go with green on the yellow blanket also. Continuing to send good thoughts for your DS.

Julie, the shawl is terrific, and should keep a chill out for sure.



mrsvette said:


> Oh such a cheerful quilt! Can't believe how quickly you got it done! Will you hand, machine or send out for completion? I just can't get over how quickly everyone at the party get things done. I'll dress in red and be the caboose! Have a terrific day!


I'll hand quilt it (I'd love to have a quilting machine but too $$ and have nowhere to put it). It will likely be a while, though, as I have at least two others to finish first.

Thanks to all for the comments--I don't why I've been in sewing mode lately, but I've really been enjoying it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps a soft lavender or pale green. Of course white goes with just about anything. Love the blanket . What a nice stitch that is.



Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mrsvette I love your sense of humor...dressing in red to be the caboose...LOL


mrsvette said:


> Oh such a cheerful quilt! Can't believe how quickly you got it done! Will you hand, machine or send out for completion? I just can't get over how quickly everyone at the party get things done. I'll dress in red and be the caboose! Have a terrific day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u, missed your post but see your son will be stationed in San Diego. Beautiful city, beautiful climate year round.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is that the shawl? Lovely....color sure looks different from what it is in person (looking at my Guernsey). I've bookmarked the pattern for possible later use. Really attractive.


Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how I know what you mean about putting down your work. I was working on the afghan until almost 2 am. Paying for it this morning too. Go up at 7:30, showered, lay down on the bed to cool off and fell sound asleep again. Didn't wake up until 11 and then only because Alice decided it was time for me to get up. Must get to bed earlier tonight.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy and Sonja!
> 
> Yes, I have finally started yawning. It can be hard to put down your work when casting off, I want to see the finished object!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I made the quilt for our king size bed it took me over a year just to do the hand quilting. Love hand quilting but for me it takes so much time. That is going to be a treasured quilt for sure Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh and Melody's, too! What an adorable vest. Hope you find a smile or two today, sweetie.
> 
> Sonja, I'd go with green on the yellow blanket also. Continuing to send good thoughts for your DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Love it!


Thank you Tami I'm almost finished . Few more rows and it will be done . Getting quite a few things finished this week , 
I used the red dk yarn I had left from the shrug to make a little cardigan with side fastening buttons that I'm happy with . I got a ball of white yarn to make another loopy body warmer/ vest and made a bonnet with a loopy edge instead ????, and one more sleeve sees my entrelac cardigan finished almost forgot my blanket not sure wether that's finished or not


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers that they can find something to help ease the coughing and get rid of the infection.


Thank you Jeanette both him and DIL are worn out .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy for your D.SC.
Maya and I had our walk. Smoke from fires almost block out Sierras.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy for your D.SC.
> Maya and I had our walk. Smoke from fires almost block out Sierras.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy for your D.SC.
> Maya and I had our walk. Smoke from fires almost block out Sierras.


Thank you Joy 
And I hope that smoke doesn't bother your breathing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


That looks really good Gwen . A great way of using up oddments of wool . I've got this pattern saved to try someday


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


Oh soooooo cute! You must have such fun (well, most of the time)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


That's so lovely, very even and an interesting texture. Are there any yarn crafts left for you to explore?? You seem to be a natural at whatever you put your hand to. I am officially green with jealousy :sm04: :sm04: :sm24: :sm24:

Re. borders, could you try green and brown?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was just looking at someones profile and noticed that the place to click to ignore is right under the place to click for add to buddy list. So it is possible that the person who is ignoring you Sam didn't mean to ignore you but was trying to get your posts.


I hope that's what it was! Perhaps if someone thinks they 'know' the OP they can ask if she/he meant it! If they didn't intend to ignore, they might be mystified when not getting any notifications about Sam's posts


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


That is such an interesting design, and looks wonderful, Julie. Is it a purchased pattern or one you have made up?


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


Love It!!! You do wonderful work!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


Gwen thank you re my blanket, yes it's a good pattern to play with. Love your new afghan and hey I tweak patterns all the time to suit myself, that's what I call being creative, and it's unique to you too.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


Sonja, it is beautiful!! As a GM of preemies, it looks like a preemie blanket to me, no border necessary. Perfect work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Fortunately DH and I do not have breathing issues from smoke.
Gwen, lovely afghan, have fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm feeling a bit better this morning, had a good sleep and well rested. Will keep on with the lemon and honey drinks and nip this thing before it gets worse hopefully. It's good to have the baby blanket done, haven't decided yet what to do next. I belong to Heathers Just Crochet site and she has fabulous patterns for babies. Got her latest by email and looks like it would be a good one to do.
Sonja the blanket is lovely, I think a pale minty green would go well with it for the border.
Budasha thank you re our friends son passing, it's comforting having good support from friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see the shawl. The beginnings of it were so pretty. I so glad there was enough leftovers for you to make yourself something.


Thanks Gwen!
I still have more than six balls- wondering about a cowl, although they could be useful as gloves too.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


I have said it before, and I am saying it again.....you are amazing! I would love to try that shawl if I ever get caught up with what I have already started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh and Melody's, too! What an adorable vest. Hope you find a smile or two today, sweetie.
> 
> Sonja, I'd go with green on the yellow blanket also. Continuing to send good thoughts for your DS.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is that the shawl? Lovely....color sure looks different from what it is in person (looking at my Guernsey). I've bookmarked the pattern for possible later use. Really attractive.


Yes, it is to do with the light being artificial, and I did not disable the flash. It is an interesting use of the short-row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I know what you mean about putting down your work. I was working on the afghan until almost 2 am. Paying for it this morning too. Go up at 7:30, showered, lay down on the bed to cool off and fell sound asleep again. Didn't wake up until 11 and then only because Alice decided it was time for me to get up. Must get to bed earlier tonight.


It can become quite compulsive! Dear 'little' Alice! Hope you are feeling awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy for your D.SC.
> Maya and I had our walk. Smoke from fires almost block out Sierras.


I see what you mean- had to look hard for the mountains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


It is coming along well, Gwen.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


I have not done crochet in years but it looks perfect to me! Very nice!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That is such an interesting design, and looks wonderful, Julie. Is it a purchased pattern or one you have made up?


Purchased from Ravelry- the designer is fairly certain she invented short-row lace inserts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I have said it before, and I am saying it again.....you are amazing! I would love to try that shawl if I ever get caught up with what I have already started.


Why, Thank you! I would still say you are very kind.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


Thank God, and I am happy he is doing well enough to come home. I will also keep you in my prayers - you must be exhausted!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is by Softsweater Knits and is in Ravelry, Sam- it's not free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


We will all be so glad for you, when it eventually happens. Glad he is alright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Afternoon Friends, hope you all had a nice weekend. I am having a brain/knitting meltdown and need to be set straight. I have several rows of garter stitch done (all knit rows, right?) The next row states "work 4 sts in garter st, K3, P3, 92 sts in stockinette." If garter stitch is all knitted rows, why would they then say K3? Also, since this is the RS, I fell like I should be doing 92k stitches where the 92 purls are now. Am i making sense here? Thanks, Joanne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness she is getting big. love the pink shoes. --- sam --- whose dog?



sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment *TNS/Lin*. I'm not a natural just too forgiving of my errors and too ignorant to not give things a try that I probably shouldn't...LOL. I would love get a loom and learn to weave and would love to learn to spin. And, I have too much time on my hands now that I am not able to be as active as I used to be. LOL...



TNS said:


> That's so lovely, very even and an interesting texture. Are there any yarn crafts left for you to explore?? You seem to be a natural at whatever you put your hand to. I am officially green with jealousy :sm04: :sm04: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Re. borders, could you try green and brown?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You must have read my mind Lin....I was thinking of contacting Sam and asking him to give me the name of the OP so I could do just that.



TNS said:


> I hope that's what it was! Perhaps if someone thinks they 'know' the OP they can ask if she/he meant it! If they didn't intend to ignore, they might be mystified when not getting any notifications about Sam's posts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa and some conversation with us quiltdaze37 - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



quiltdaze37 said:


> Wow very nice so colorful and fun to look at


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've had good luck ordering online from them oneapril - our closest one is fifty miles away. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Photos please!! Good value on the yarn... I love Hobby Lobby but don't have one very close.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've drunk 2 big mugs of coffee and have done some cleaning to get myself moving and awake....working so far. Real test will be if I can avoid the 3/4 o'clock nap!



Lurker 2 said:


> It can become quite compulsive! Dear 'little' Alice! Hope you are feeling awake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you must not have knit fast enough. you could go with a darker yellow or white goes with everything. the blanket is gorgeous - is there no end to your takent sonja? --- sam --- looking at it again - does it really need border? it looks like it has finished edges.



Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've drunk 2 big mugs of coffee and have done some cleaning to get myself moving and awake....working so far. Real test will be if I can avoid the 3/4 o'clock nap!


 :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Btw, this is a DROPS pattern. I always have trouble with these for some reason.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening Marilyn! So glad they did a thorough check on Ray and as you said thank God he is okay...just sore. I know this new home will be such a blessing for the two of you especially having it customized to accomodate DH's mobility issues. I am praying it gets completed quickly and that the move will happen sooner than expected.



Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always --- sam



darowil said:


> I could do that I guess- as you do have coffee! :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nannyof6GS. This is so far becoming a nice challenge and break from knitting. I am hoping to get in touch with a friend's DIL who does beautiful crochet work and ask her if she will be a go to person if I need help when I need a hands-on help too. I still am struggling understanding even the written instructions and of course the charts. Thank goodness for youtube!



Nannyof6GS said:


> I have not done crochet in years but it looks perfect to me! Very nice!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you come ramble anytime you want to southern gal - we love to see you. good luck with the new crown - i don't think you will have much trouble today - just the goopy stuff to make the imprint. a safe and enjoyable for you and bj when you go to nashville. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> morning all, today after i finish working at church, i am working in the yard, after wks of rain, seriously i think our total inches is like 18 inches. nothing like Louisiana, i plan to work in yard today, our temp. is low humidity and in the 70's. good camping weather. lots of weed pulling and got to dig out some stray trees popping up in beds while its wet enough to dig easily.
> just wondered, what happened to Purple Fi. i know i have not been on reg. in ages, but i have not seen her post at all. to busy or what.
> Gwennie i love the sound of your pound cake. i marked the pg. when i can get bj to see why the printer is not working, i want that recipe.love a good moist pound cake.
> Sam you have a good time. i am getting anxious about leaving for Nashville, love to go there and just chill with sister and hopefully her two kids can pop in and her grandson.usually i have mom or Leslie with us, but i said they have both been this yr already so its mine and bj time to travel alone. Besides we will prob. do the girls long wk end again in the spring like we did last yr. i just enjoy when bj and i travel, if some place looks interesting we pull off and plunder around to just rest our legs and bodies. its not near time for the trees to be turning, but driving in Nashville is one of the prettiest trips to make, those rolling hills and the foliage is awesome, we do have some beautiful places here, but you really need to get up into the Ozark mountains for the best scenes.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whats the difference? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Still coughing, but definitely improving. My honey is only Bush Honey, but it tastes nice! Hope you are sound asleep, and well on the way to mending.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


What a gorgeous quilt. You are certainly multi-talented. Nothing feels better than a quilt, or if really cold, several of them layered together. Such a beautiful job. Well done Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so glad your DH is ok, but a scary time for sure. It's amazing the damage one can do with just a little slip.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> whats the difference? --- sam


Sam bush honey is from all sorts of different plants, but Manuka honey is from the Manuka tree, which has extra special healing properties and is unique to our country. It's a very sought after product and a big earner for our country. Rather expensive to buy, due to its popularity.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your concern and comments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


Love that Julie. Beautiful job. My but you are fast. My knitting is on hold after being away again. I do love the lace work with the contrast of the solid work.

I'm sitting here on the bed with dear little Roland so not getting much knitting done. Trying to take advantage of my time with him as this may be the last time. He looks so old now and it seems his nose is drying up so I'm going to try and find some healing ointment for his sweet little nose. It is a little misshapen. He lies like the little old bedridden person who rings the bell whenever they need something. His bell is his bark. He can't stand long now but did do a little walking with great effort when DH carried him outside. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your concern and comments.


Railyn, it will make quite a difference with slips and falls when you get in a safe home. Mom's place was so lovely with no barriers to step over or stairs anywhere in the house. So much safer. Hope yours is wonderful for you too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> That's so lovely, very even and an interesting texture. Are there any yarn crafts left for you to explore?? You seem to be a natural at whatever you put your hand to. I am officially green with jealousy :sm04: :sm04: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Re. borders, could you try green and brown?


Thank you Lin


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


I must have missed it, but what is the name of the afghan pattern? Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry all has been one hell of a day. Sorry for the language.
> 
> Just got on now and skimmed through to catch up.
> 
> I honestly feel lower then a worms belly button. Just don't feel like talking right now. ????


So sorry Mel. Hope life gets better for you. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Sonja, it is beautiful!! As a GM of preemies, it looks like a preemie blanket to me, no border necessary. Perfect work!


Thank you I may just leave it as it is , I just can't seem to choose a colour I think would go with it, then I would have to start thinking of borders , think I'll just leave it for a while and concentrate on something else


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm feeling a bit better this morning, had a good sleep and well rested. Will keep on with the lemon and honey drinks and nip this thing before it gets worse hopefully. It's good to have the baby blanket done, haven't decided yet what to do next. I belong to Heathers Just Crochet site and she has fabulous patterns for babies. Got her latest by email and looks like it would be a good one to do.
> Sonja the blanket is lovely, I think a pale minty green would go well with it for the border.
> Budasha thank you re our friends son passing, it's comforting having good support from friends.


Thank you Fan and I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit better


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a wonderful time with my friend just gabbing and gabbing. Took us 2 hours there and back. We had a wonderful time and probably overdid the Margheritas that night but didn't have to drive from the restaurant to the hotel. It was 3 hrs. drive for each way for her. We took one afternoon and went the the Lucille Ball Museum (I Love Lucy) in the small village, Jamestown, NY, where she was raised on Lake Chataqua. Quite interesting and brought back wonderful memories for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


Oh dear, I hope he's feeling better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Afternoon Friends, hope you all had a nice weekend. I am having a brain/knitting meltdown and need to be set straight. I have several rows of garter stitch done (all knit rows, right?) The next row states "work 4 sts in garter st, K3, P3, 92 sts in stockinette." If garter stitch is all knitted rows, why would they then say K3? Also, since this is the RS, I fell like I should be doing 92k stitches where the 92 purls are now. Am i making sense here? Thanks, Joanne


Are the 4 sts a button band ? If they are they will be garter stitch all the time were as the k3 will be part of the pattern 
As for the 92 sts in stockinette why did you purl them if you are on the right side ? 
Hope this makes sense to you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, do you ever stop! Your larder must be a chef's dream with all the foodstuffs you have canned, frozen, preserved or whatever you have done with them. I'm sure you could feed an army!


Yes, DHs cousin always says if Armageddon comes he I'll come to my house because of my stored foods????????

I've been controlling myself better this year, have let some things go to waste as I Refuse to pick & deliver to give away. If you want it, come & get it is my new moto!
I've got lots of pickles left from last year so haven't made any.
Today I'm steam juicing the crabapples,last batch is in now, then I have to make the jelly.
The next task is doing corn, don't have to do too much as I still have some left from last year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen, Julie, Sonja, Fan, mrsvette, Cathy, Mel & Sorlenna (& anyone else I've missed) - your craft projects are all outstanding! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you must not have knit fast enough. you could go with a darker yellow or white goes with everything. the blanket is gorgeous - is there no end to your takent sonja? --- sam --- looking at it again - does it really need border? it looks like it has finished edges.


No I didn't, will have to practice how to crochet faster ???? even tried stretching it but no the yarn did not want to last a bit longer ????. I do like how this stitch turned out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has just come back from the hospital were he has had a chest X-ray to see if there is anything they can do about the cough as he is not getting any sleep or rest at all because of it


Poor man, I hope something can be done, he must be gettng worn out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I actually have one in the big frame *and* one in the small frame right now that need finishing (and I'll have to buy more fabric for backings). I have a hard time working on them when it's hot but now that things are cooling down (definitely felt like autumn this morning!), I'll try to work on at least one every day.


Do you put cotton on the back? I use minky on the back of most that I make. My sons MIL also quilts, she was telling me she has been buying minky blankets at Costco for about $25 for a queen size & using them for backing, much less expensive than buying it by the yard. I may have a look next time I go.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry your DH fell. Hope you can move to safer home soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Kate, it's so good to see what everyone is doing, and the feedback is so supportive too.
I have a super task to undertake tomorrow, my cousin Pam who recently stayed with us, took her 100 year old doll Elizabeth, inherited from our Aunty Betty,
to be repaired at dolls hospital where I had my doll Suzie done. I'm picking her up for Pam and will keep her here until she can come and get her.
Here is a photo of Elizabeth, before repairs, she needs repainted face and hair plus new eyelashes. She's big standing 3 feet high like a child. Pam plans to make her a new outfit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my Suzie, she is 60 years old, and is Pedigree Walkie talkie doll, my Christmas present as a child. The hospital said she's in very good condition for her age, and has a value of $500 NZ dollars. She stands 18 inches tall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, Julie, Sonja, Fan, mrsvette, Cathy, Mel & Sorlenna (& anyone else I've missed) - your craft projects are all outstanding! :sm24: :sm24:


Yes, from me too!
You all have been quite a chatty bunch today, I'm having a hard time catching up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I didn't, will have to practice how to crochet faster ???? even tried stretching it but no the yarn did not want to last a bit longer ????. I do like how this stitch turned out


That's such a pretty stitch, I made a couple of cowls from that last winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, it's good Ray didn't do any real damage when he fall, hope he's not too sore today. When do you expect your new home to be ready? 

Julie & Fan, hope you both kick the cold/flu quickly.

Julie, that sure is a pretty shawl.

Well, better go see what GD is up to


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: cherries Bonnie I think I might try making some juice with ours it looks like we have quite a few too, they are dropping now
Mrsmette nice stitching!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week. 
Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life. 
I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery. 

Great Mel, that photos of your items are wanted for the pattern writers blog, that's so exciting. 

I'm sure that there was something or many somethings else I was going to comment on but for the life of me I can't remember. 

I'm just finishing the front of the bag I'm working on, and I'll start on the back. I did get pics of David in his sweater so I'll post them from the phone later, I think I' working on a headache so I may lay down for a bit. 

OH!! Great news, Christopher started his new job today, he was recommended by one of the sales people at Ford to a tire shop here in town and I guess she gave a fabulous recommendation so he was hired on Friday and started today. He's not heard from the truck stop as they are still working on changing over the computers and he didn't want to miss out on a good paying job so went ahead and took this one, and this one is more money per hour anyway. WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

fan love your sweater design especially the lace design on the the sweater


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette both him and DIL are worn out .


I can imagine. Sending hugs and prayers always.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


What a blessing for Christopher. I know he will do well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


So sorry this happened to DH - hope he heals quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, mix it with a little ice cold water and see if it is easier to drink that way. It's what I do with my tart cherry juice.
> 
> I have finally caught up with last week. I am home from the rally. It went well. Had lots of fun and met some new people. Mary will be pleased to know I managed to teach a couple of people how to make her box. And a different top as well, as I read the directions, then promptly forgot to change pages after doing X # of steps then turn to next set of instructions! :sm12: But we had fun. I also taught a couple of ladies how to make one of my bracelets. I will see mom tomorrow. Thank you all for your prayers.


That is awesome. You did much better on Sunday morning even though there were still some distractions so I was feeling pretty good about you mastering the box. It is hard to go from 2 dimensional to 3 dimensional but so much fun when you figure out how to do it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow sounds scary! I hope you get into your new house soon railyn!


Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor man, I hope something can be done, he must be gettng worn out.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's such a pretty stitch, I made a couple of cowls from that last winter.


I remember your cowls Bonnie and the gorgeous colour ways you used


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, Your afghan sure looks nice and must be funt to make. After I finnish all my pairs of socks I'm going to knit ;D I might give that a try


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is gorgeous Sorlenna! I think I would keep it too especially after all your work to finish it.


So would I . Beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> whats the difference? --- sam


The flowers that the bees are harvesting- Manuka apparently has extra special properties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that Julie. Beautiful job. My but you are fast. My knitting is on hold after being away again. I do love the lace work with the contrast of the solid work.
> 
> I'm sitting here on the bed with dear little Roland so not getting much knitting done. Trying to take advantage of my time with him as this may be the last time. He looks so old now and it seems his nose is drying up so I'm going to try and find some healing ointment for his sweet little nose. It is a little misshapen. He lies like the little old bedridden person who rings the bell whenever they need something. His bell is his bark. He can't stand long now but did do a little walking with great effort when DH carried him outside. Such a sweetheart.


Thank you, Daralene. 
It is hard as any creature approaches the end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, Julie, Sonja, Fan, mrsvette, Cathy, Mel & Sorlenna (& anyone else I've missed) - your craft projects are all outstanding! :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: Thanks, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Special dolls, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, it's good Ray didn't do any real damage when he fall, hope he's not too sore today. When do you expect your new home to be ready?
> 
> Julie & Fan, hope you both kick the cold/flu quickly.
> 
> ...


So do I Bonnie! And thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no kiwifrau - it wasn't you. if fact i hae forgotten who it was - tried to find it - it was right around where a woman by the name of choertt posted - maybe it has been taken down. someone gave a site reference - to a persona knitting - and i can't remember what she had knit - it could have been there. who knows. i am just curious why. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Everyday I have been promising myself to go into Private Message to see where the ignore list is, just so busy.
> Funny as Sam sent a PM to me and every time it's been in a reply here I've been thinking I do hope it wasn't me as I did answer his PM. Anyway I will go in and check to see if I am the guil one, lol!
> 
> Perhaps a silly question, but to receive the hourly posts all one needs to do is to click on "Watch" correct.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are the 4 sts a button band ? If they are they will be garter stitch all the time were as the k3 will be part of the pattern
> As for the 92 sts in stockinette why did you purl them if you are on the right side ?
> Hope this makes sense to you


Sonja, thank you for your response. I will follow your input and see where it goes. The 92 sts were not purls, they are the garter ridges and I couldn't see knitting on them.

This is an item I started before my Mom passed and I am just getting back to it and my mind is fuzzy with the whole thing. :sm16:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


So sorry to hear of his fall but thankful he is resting at home. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so enjoyed seeing your doll pics.
Kaye, yeah Christopher! I knew a worker bee with good work ethics wouldn't be without a job long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you put cotton on the back? I use minky on the back of most that I make. My sons MIL also quilts, she was telling me she has been buying minky blankets at Costco for about $25 for a queen size & using them for backing, much less expensive than buying it by the yard. I may have a look next time I go.


I usually buy wide goods when I can find the right color, otherwise the heavier quilter's cotton--minky is rather pricey for me. I've not had a membership to Costco for a few years now, but that's a good idea. I have bought queen size sheets for backing on full size quilts--though individual sheets are getting harder to find and I don't want a whole set, just the flat.

Fan, those dolls are treasures!

Kaye, congratulations to Christopher on the new job! Yay!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And now I remember what else I meant to say--glad your DH is okay, Marilyn. That sounds like a scary and exhausting situation for both of you. Hugs & hope the new house is ready soon.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Another hot and humid day in Florida and have to get used to it. So much has happened good and bad for so many here at the party. From reading posts I can see how much all of you feel and care about 1 another. What a wonderful group of people! Prayers continue for all! Everyone have a day/evening. Hugs to such a fantastic group! You all CYH!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


That is looking quite good. Keep practicing. Maybe you will need to visit C and get some helpful hints. I am sure Marianne would love it as well.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gwen you really are doing a terrific job with crocheting. I never had the courage to under take an afghan like that for quite some time and you're doing that in what 4 weeks at the most??? At least if a mistake is made not such an issue like with knitting. Can't wait to see the finished one and especially the mermaid!!! Have a good one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know there was a new ben hur movie - that would be the second remake. they would really have to be good to beat the carleton heston movie. the silent movie is also very good - even the chariot race is great. --- sam



budasha said:


> I saw it and enjoyed it. You have to like a lot of action. I hear the new Ben Hur movie didn't do too well at the box office this weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


Your baby blankets are quite beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree Sam, the first one was the best. Saw the trailer for new Ben Hur on weekend, the chariot racing is very well done in it. 
Also there's a remake of The Magnificent Seven coming on soon here too. Those old movies are terrific, showing my age here lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your baby blankets are quite beautiful.


Pacer thank you very much, they're good fun to make.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good you have excellent ambulance crews. even so - it must have been scary. glad it isn't any worse than it was. met he s sore. how are you. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do those six stitches comprise a pattern within the garter stitch. of course you would only see the purl stitches. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Afternoon Friends, hope you all had a nice weekend. I am having a brain/knitting meltdown and need to be set straight. I have several rows of garter stitch done (all knit rows, right?) The next row states "work 4 sts in garter st, K3, P3, 92 sts in stockinette." If garter stitch is all knitted rows, why would they then say K3? Also, since this is the RS, I fell like I should be doing 92k stitches where the 92 purls are now. Am i making sense here? Thanks, Joanne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the blanket is beautiful sonja - does it really need a border? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No I didn't, will have to practice how to crochet faster ???? even tried stretching it but no the yarn did not want to last a bit longer ????. I do like how this stitch turned out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for christopher - more money is always good. hope the headache is soon gone - sending tons of healing energy to. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is Round Ripple Crochet Baby Blanket - Sunburst Pattern. It is free and on the site www.jaydainstitches.com. She has a youtube video to help you through it also.

Unfortunately I must be too tired to be working on it and have really gotten my counts off so I'm frogging it and will start again tomorrow. I think I can manage to frog it partly back rather than all the way but we shall see. I may have more confidence than ability at this point but will give it a go. Won't learn if I don't give it a try.



Jacklou said:


> I must have missed it, but what is the name of the afghan pattern? Thanks


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> do those six stitches comprise a pattern within the garter stitch. of course you would only see the purl stitches. --- sam


I think so...its hard to tell from the picture and no chart. 
Thanks Sam. Have a great vacation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cross stitch is lovely mrsvette - --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Christopher! Great that it is more money too. Hope he will be happy there. My DD Hannah is job searching. Hope she finds something part time soon.


Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so life like; a beautiful gift to have given your mom. Glad you were able to bring it to FL with you.



mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the cross stitch is lovely mrsvette - --- sam


Thank you Sam! Bet you're excited about your trip. Enjoy it!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so life like; a beautiful gift to have given your mom. Glad you were able to bring it to FL with you.


Thank you Gwen!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

To one Marilyn from another: so sorry about Ray's fall. But it sounds like he's OK. Very stressful for you having to run from one hospital to another.

Sorlenna the quilt is a work of art. 

I'm bushed tonight! Just finished putting away a $2000.00 food order and filling 12 new pepper shakers (and I only sneezed twice.) Still have laundry to fold and a Board Chair is coming over tonite to finish up some stuff from Sunday's work day???? Also spent way too much time with locksmith who didn't appear to know what he was doing. Has to come back again tomorrow.

Have a pleasant evening everyone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty!!


Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She is a smart cookie!!


sugarsugar said:


> She had put Oscars ball that he plays catch with in that little pot and was marching around with it knowing he would follow.... then she would throw it and he would bring it back. She then put it back in pot again to make him follow her.... too funny.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. For my next great grand baby. (Round Ripple Crochet Baby Blanket)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely!


Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, also, Sonja. ♡


RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers that they can find something to help ease the coughing and get rid of the infection.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so good, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just arrived home again after driving all the way over to Port Credit, which is about 1 1/2 hours drive east of me. Think I told you all that I sold all my outdoor furniture as it was way to heavy for me to bring inside for the winter months. Not only that I don't have the space to store them since downsizing. Anyway bought 2 bright blue Adirondack chairs for the deck, now I'm looking for a side or end table black metal with a glass top. Saw a stand on Kijiji, it's actually a plant stand, but I love it, ha! So drove all the way over there, bought it, now I'm going to paint it black as its a grey or blue grey color and I'm trying to decorate using pieces of fine metal and glass. Will post a before and after photos when I'm finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 22 August '16

It was really cool this morning - right around 40° - according to the lady in the salon where I was getting my hair cut. It warmed up in the afternoon - right around 80°. Pleasant enough to sit outside and enjoy the fresh air. Unfortunately there are too many things for me to get done.

Think I will pack tonight if Heidi comes over and gets my suitcase down from the attic. If not it won't take that long tomorrow morning. My plane leave from Ft. Wayne at 6:30 to O'Hare and then on to Seattle arriving at 10:30PM. I will definitely be ready for bed. It is a 4-1/2 flight from Chicago. Coming home we fly though Dallas/Ft. Worth - a bit out of the way I think. Lol I must remind myself to look for my drivers' license. I'm wishing I was there and back.

Have to decide what knitting I'm taking with me. Think it will be my sweater, the baby blanket and my socks. Will take the baby blanket on the plane to work on.

CRANBERRY ALMOND BROCCOLI SALAD
MAKES 8 SERVINGS
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 3 MINUTES
POSTED BY LORI LANGE

INGREDIENTS:

1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
2/3 cup mayonnaise (light is ok)
3/4 cup sour cream (light is ok)
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon honey
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
10 cups coarsely chopped broccoli florets (about 3 good-sized crowns)
1/3 cup slivered almonds, toasted
1/3 cup dried cranberries
6 slices prosciutto, fried in a pan until crisp; crumbled

DIRECTIONS:

1. Soak red onion in cold water for 5 minutes, drain.

To prepare the dressing:

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the mayonnaise, sour cream, vinegar, honey, salt and pepper.

2. Place the broccoli in a large bowl.

3. Drizzle the dressing on top and toss well to coat the broccoli.

4. Sprinkle in the onion, almonds, cranberries and prosciutto. Toss gently to mix in.

5. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and chill for at least 1 hour before serving.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2016/08/22/cranberry-almond-broccoli-salad/

Apple Pie Taquitos

Apple Pie Taquitos - crispy, sweet, and delicious, these taquitos are simple to make. All the makings of a great apple pie, in a fun taquito form. Genius!

Total time: 30 mins
Author: Jo Cooks
Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 can (20 oz or 540 ml) apple pie filling
12 medium soft flour tortillas
¼ cup unsalted butter, melted
½ cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350 F degrees. Brush a 9x13 baking dish with some of the melted butter.

2. In a shallow plate mix together the sugar and cinnamon.

3. Empty the can of pie filling onto a cutting board and chop the apples into smaller pieces with a knife.

4. Lay a tortilla flat and top with a couple tablespoons of the apple pie filling.

5. Tightly roll up the tortilla.

6. Brush the taquito with butter and then roll it through the sugar/cinnamon mixture.

7. Place the taquito in the prepared baking dish. Repeat with remaining tortillas and apple pie filling. You should have enough filling for the 12 tortillas.

8. Bake for about 15 minutes or until the taquitos start to get golden on top.

9. Serve with caramel sauce if preferred.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 taquito - Calories: 257 - Fat: 6.9g - Saturated fat: 3.9g - Unsaturated fat: 0.0g - Trans Fat: 0.0g - Carbohydrates: 46.9g - Sugar: 16.4g - Sodium: 471mg - Fiber: 1.6g Protein: 4.1g - Cholesterol: 10mg
http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/pies-bakery/apple-pie-taquitos/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=896927115d-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-896927115d-35465673

Balsamic Chicken Skillet

Total time: 1 hour 10 mins
Total Cost: $5.66
Cost Per Serving: $0.94
Serves: 6

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.22
2 Tbsp brown sugar $0.08
¼ cup balsamic vinegar $0.39
1 Tbsp soy sauce $0.09
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs $3.02
4oz. whole milk mozzarella $0.91
2 Roma tomatoes $0.54
¼ bunch fresh parsley $0.20

Instructions

1. Prepare the marinade by stirring together the olive oil, brown sugar, balsamic vinegar, soy sauce, minced garlic, and some freshly cracked pepper (about 10-15 cranks of a pepper mill).

2. Place the chicken thighs in a gallon-size zip top bag or a shallow dish and pour the marinade over top. Stir to coat the chicken in the marinade. Marinate the chicken in the refrigerator for 30 minutes to 8 hours, turning occasionally to redistribute the marinade.

3. When ready to cook the chicken, heat a large skillet over medium flame. When the skillet is hot, carefully take the chicken thighs out of the marinade and place them in the hot skillet.

4. Cook the chicken thighs until cooked through and browned on each side (about 5 minutes each side).

5. While the chicken is cooking, slice the mozzarella into six pieces, slice the tomatoes (at least 12 slices), and roughly chop the parsley.

6. Once the chicken is cooked through, remove it to a clean plate.

7. Pour the remaining marinade into the skillet and let it boil over medium heat, stirring often, until it has reduced to a thick and rich glaze.

8. Turn the heat under the skillet down to medium-low, return the chicken to the skillet, and spoon some of the glaze over each piece.

9. Place a slice of mozzarella on top of each piece of chicken, followed by two slices of tomato.

10. Place a lid on the skillet and let it heat through until the mozzarella is melted.

11. Top the chicken with the chopped fresh parsley, then serve.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/08/balsamic-chicken-skillet/

Savory Herbed Profiteroles

YIELD: 16 pieces

INGREDIENTS

1 stick unsalted butter
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
5 eggs
1 tablespoon assorted chopped fresh herbs (such as basil, parsley, thyme)
1 tablespoon grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

2. In a medium saucepan heat butter and milk over high heat, whisking until butter melts and mixture comes to a boil. Stir in salt and pepper.

3. Combine flour and baking powder and add to milk mixture all at once, whisking and then stirring until mixture comes away from the sides of pan and forms a ball of dough. Remove from heat and turn into a bowl.

4. In an electric mixer beat in 5 eggs, one at a time. Make sure each egg is thoroughly incorporated before adding next.

5. Add herbs and cheese, stirring until thoroughly incorporated.

6. Use a pastry bag without a tip to pipe 16 generous golf ball-size blobs of dough onto an ungreased baking sheet.

7. Bake until golden brown, smooth on the bottom, and dry inside, about 25 minutes.

8. Remove from oven and allow to cool. May be made ahead; do not refrigerate.

http://emerils.com/121370/savory-herbed-profiteroles

Profiteroles

Recipe courtesy of Anne Burrell
Total Time: 1 hr 25 min
Yield: 8 to 12 servings
Level: Intermediate

Ingredients

1/2 cup water
1/2 stick butter
Pinch salt
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 eggs
Pinch ground cinnamon
Ice cream

Special Equipment: Pastry bag fitted with large straight tip

Homemade Chocolate Sauce (Recipe below)
Chef Anne Burrell whips up a classic chocolate sauce with a hint of spice.

4 ounces semisweet or dark chocolate
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon corn syrup
1 good pinch ground cinnamon

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

2. In a small saucepan combine the water, butter and salt and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and add the flour all at once and stir it vigorously with a wooden spoon.

3. Cook until the mixture has formed a ball and has a slightly sweaty sheen to it and it has pulled away from the pan.

4. Transfer the mixture to a mixing bowl and let cool for 3 to 4 minutes. The mixture does not have to be cold, just cool enough not to cook the eggs when added.

5. Using an electric mixer or lots of good old-fashioned elbow grease, beat in the eggs 1 at a time. Do not add the second egg until the first is fully incorporated.

6. Add in the cinnamon and beat for another second to combine.

7. Transfer the mixture to a pastry bag equipped with a large straight tip and pipe 1-inch balls onto a sheet tray lined with parchment paper.

8. When done dip your finger in water and smooth the top of each ball where the pastry bag released the dough.

NOTE: Be sure to leave at least 1-inch between each of the balls. They grow!

9. Bake in the preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes, rotating the tray halfway through the cooking time to insure even cooking. When done, the puffs should be light, airy and dry inside. Cool on a rack.

10. When ready to serve, cut in half horizontally and fill with ice cream of your choosing. (I prefer a really high-quality vanilla.)

11. Top with warm chocolate sauce.

Directions for Chocolate Sauce

1. Bring a saucepan with 1-inch of water to a boil.

2. Put the chocolate in a metal or heatproof glass mixing bowl and place on top of the saucepan with boiling water.

3. Pay careful attention that the mixing bowl does not touch the surface of the boiling water.

4. Add the rest of the ingredients and stir until the chocolate has melted and everything is combined.

5. This is a pretty quick process, once the chocolate has melted remove it from the double boiler set up.

6. Spoon over the filled profiteroles. This is best when served warm!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/profiteroles-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Tomato and Peach Salad with Crisp Tofu

TOTAL TIME: 30MIN
SERVES 6

This recipe combines sweet, salty, spicy and tangy flavors in this exceptional summer tomato salad, tossing peaches, pickled serrano's and crisp tofu together with a zippy ginger-lime dressing.

Ingredients

2 serrano chiles, thinly sliced
1⁄2 cup rice wine vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp kosher salt, plus more for seasoning
1 Tbsp low-sodium soy sauce
1 Tbsp fresh lime juice
1 Tbsp minced fresh ginger
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1/2 cup plus 3 tablespoons canola oil 
6 oz extra-firm tofu, drained well and cubed
2 heirloom tomatoes, sliced
2 peaches, cut into wedges
1 cup arugula or mizuna
1/2 cup basil leaves

Directions

1. Put the serrano's in a small heatproof bowl.

2. In a small saucepan, bring 1/2 cup of water to a boil with the vinegar, sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt, stirring to dissolve the sugar.

3. Pour the brine over the serrano's and let stand for 15 minutes, until cooled to room temperature.

4. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, whisk the soy sauce, lime juice, ginger, mustard and 3 tablespoons of the oil.

5. In a large cast-iron skillet, heat the remaining 1/2 cup of oil until shimmering.

6. Add the tofu and cook over moderate heat, turning, until crisp, 5 minutes.

7. Using a slotted spoon, transfer to a paper towel-lined plate. Season with salt.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/tomato-and-peach-salad-crisp-tofu/?brand=food

Red, White, and Blueberry Grilled Chicken

"These colors don't run, but they do stain, so I recommend eating this delicious, red, white and blueberry chicken outdoors at a barbeque. Smoky, spicy meats have been paired with sweet-and-sour, fruit-based sauces since we've had cooks, so that this combo works beautifully is no big surprise. And yes, other juicy fruit like peaches or other berries will work nicely."

Recipe by Chef John
2 h 35 m
4 servings @ 279 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon ground dried chipotle pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 cloves minced garlic
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves

Blueberry Gastrique:
1/3 cup white sugar
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
2 cups fresh blueberries
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1. Whisk oil, salt, paprika, chipotle pepper, cayenne pepper, black pepper, and garlic in a bowl to make marinade. Place chicken breasts in marinade and turn to coat evenly. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 2 hours.

2. Spread sugar in a saucepan set over medium heat. Do not stir, but watch closely as sugar begins to melt after about 1 minute. As sugar melts it will gradually turn a golden color. Continue watching but not stirring. When all sugar has melted and golden color just begins to darken a bit (after 1 minute or less), remove pan from heat. Pour in vinegar and stir until sugar dissolves.

3. Place pan over medium-high heat and add blueberries to the sugar-vinegar mixture.

4. Bring to a simmer, reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer until blueberries soften and mixture begins to thicken, 4 or 5 minutes. It should be a syrup-like consistency. If sauce seems too thin, simmer a few more minutes. If it seems too thick, add a splash of water. Stir in salt and pepper. Remove from heat.

5. Set a strainer over a bowl. Strain berries, using a spatula to push through as much juice as possible. Discard skins.

6. Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat and lightly oil the grate. Drain excess marinade from chicken.

7. Place chicken breasts on preheated grill. Cook until no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, about 4 minutes per side.

NOTE: An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 165 degrees F (74 degrees C).

8. Transfer chicken to a plate and allow to rest a few minutes.

9. Serve breasts on a swirl of blueberry sauce with more sauce drizzled on top.

Cook's Notes:

A. If you make the sauce ahead, your sauce will thicken, and you will probably need to thin it out with some water. When tasting for seasoning, remember this is going to go on highly seasoned meat.

B. As far as chicken doneness goes, I recommend checking with a thermometer. If you cook a lot of chicken, it's fairly easy to tell by feel, but why take a chance? I usually go to 150 degrees F (65 degrees 
C), which left to rest for a minute, should be safe, and very juicy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/244552/red-white-and-blueberry-grilled-chicken/?internalSource=hub%20recipe&referringContentType=search%20results&clickId=cardslot%202

and that is it for tonight. I will probably not be on tomorrow so the next time I see you I will be in Seattle. Julie is taking over for me along with our summary ladies Kate and Margaret. Appreciate all you ladies do. --- Sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been searching and searching for a pattern for another KP member and have found something similar. Of course she is looking for the cardi pattern which one of the actresses was wearing. I can't post a photo on here but I will try and post an attachment for you to see. Pattern for the sleeveless top is below this.

This is the cardi from Foyle's War TV series, perhaps some of you might be interested in knitting one for yourself.

https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2F3.bp.blogspot.com%2F-xDPlgUi-ejU%2FT1Eka26CM3I%2FAAAAAAAAA68%2FknghhIyJP38%2Fs1600%2FCombi-%2BSams%2BBobble%2Bvest.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwhatsinatreehouse.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F03%2Finspired-by-foyles-war-clothing.html&docid=teYbvtPne3kHxM&tbnid=i0BN595-3-XGPM%3A&w=1061&h=768&client=safari&bih=649&biw=1024&ved=0ahUKEwjA0bq5sdbOAhWB0h4KHexCCvwQMwgcKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8

Here is the free pattern I found of a sleeveless top.

http://zilredloh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Yellow-Bobble-Stitch-Jumper-Pattern.pdf


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a great time Sam.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> Have a great time Sam.


✈????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Southern Gal, enjoy your trip. That is a pretty area of the country. Did I miss something? What is the cap you have to pay half of?


at the dentist, my half of paying for a permanent crown or cap is $400. and no you can't pay it out. had to put it on a card.
i was in an out in an hr. just got the tempory one put on today. oh the soreness of my mouth from all the shots. tonight i am having milk and cornbread for supper.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you have a lovely family of cats. I love them and miss my Tiger. Keep thinking I should go to the shelter and bring one home.


be careful i went for one and came back with sisters,one plays well with maddi our snorki her name is harper and Scout doesn't tolerate the dog, its beneath her. :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy trails, Mr. SAM!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


absolutely stunning. i used to do cross stitch until it got to be to much of an eye strain, but i so appreciate the work in a project. it breaks my heart to find things at the good will that someone has worked so hard on and to be sold for nothing, i have a few pcs in my home that i have not done, but found at Goodwills and just couldn't pass them up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MrsVette, lovely cross stitch, lovely story.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up.
Got a few things accomplished today. Greg came with more boxes finally.

Sam have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your time in Seattle. 

Cast on for this set this morning and finished a little while ago. NB size 
Carla baby top and matching head band by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank God, and I am happy he is doing well enough to come home. I will also keep you in my prayers - you must be exhausted!


First I had seen this. So glad he is okay, though sore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Btw, this is a DROPS pattern. I always have trouble with these for some reason.


I quit looking at DROPS patterns for the same reason. They are very confusing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you put cotton on the back? I use minky on the back of most that I make. My sons MIL also quilts, she was telling me she has been buying minky blankets at Costco for about $25 for a queen size & using them for backing, much less expensive than buying it by the yard. I may have a look next time I go.


What is minky?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kate, it's so good to see what everyone is doing, and the feedback is so supportive too.
> I have a super task to undertake tomorrow, my cousin Pam who recently stayed with us, took her 100 year old doll Elizabeth, inherited from our Aunty Betty,
> to be repaired at dolls hospital where I had my doll Suzie done. I'm picking her up for Pam and will keep her here until she can come and get her.
> Here is a photo of Elizabeth, before repairs, she needs repainted face and hair plus new eyelashes. She's big standing 3 feet high like a child. Pam plans to make her a new outfit.


Love the old dolls and that they can be repaired! Nice of you to pick it up and keep safe until your cousin can pick it up again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


Yay! For Christopher!

Hope your headache goes away quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sending up prayers for a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

new booties - new booties. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-chick-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=035b3f98c1-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-035b3f98c1-60616885


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree Sam, the first one was the best. Saw the trailer for new Ben Hur on weekend, the chariot racing is very well done in it.
> Also there's a remake of The Magnificent Seven coming on soon here too. Those old movies are terrific, showing my age here lol!


Seems to me no one in Hollywood can have an original idea these days. There us so much reality crap on TV now, seems every night when DH is doing his usual flip-flip -flip, he cones across Naked & Afraid, who dream up this s--t?
The only remake that on that I like us Hawaii 5-0


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you, each one, for your kind thought and prayers. Ray is sore today but that will pass. I am so thankful that he didn't do any real damage. Sore will heal. I a doing OK. I am rather tired today and a bit stiff as I did a lot of extra walking yesterday with visiting two hospital, etc. I too will feel better tomorrow.
Sam, when and how long is your lay-over in Dallas?
I haven't been knitting but am working on embroidery for tote bags for an upcoming fundraiser at my church. I hope to have about 10 bags. We'll see,
Mel, are your needles on fire? You knit so fast and so wonderful. A great talent.
Off to my machine again.
Hugs to all...
Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, congrats to Christopher getting a new job with good pay.

Mrsvette, lovely cross stitch.

I got 19 pints if apple jelly done this afternoon, still more juice but I ran out if pint jars, have to get more tomorrow. 
My sister & niece -13 yrs-came for a visit, stayed for supper & went home with 2 big boxes if garden stuff. Addison was so happy to spend time with her cousin, just last week she was complaining she hadn't seen her in ages.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems to me no one in Hollywood can have an original idea these days. There us so much reality crap on TV now, seems every night when DH is doing his usual flip-flip -flip, he cones across Naked & Afraid, who dream up this s--t?
> The only remake that on that I like us Hawaii 5-0


Yes that is exactly what we have, a load of rubbish. Stu watches his sport in the man cave and I watch good stuff lol! in the lounge or bedroom. 
We don't like the same programmes so to avoid a war, we watch our own tv in separate rooms. Sounds bad but it works for us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I've made those Apple taquitos, they are quite good the only change I made was to use fresh apples & sugar instead if pie filling which I don't like..
GS was just asking tonight for cream puffs so I guess I will make some in the morning.

I hope your vacation goes great & the travel isn't too tiring.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> be careful i went for one and came back with sisters,one plays well with maddi our snorki her name is harper and Scout doesn't tolerate the dog, its beneath her. :sm17:


And I went for one and came back with brothers... 14 years ago!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What is minky?


Kind of like velour


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that is exactly what we have, a load of rubbish. Stu watches his sport in the man cave and I watch good stuff lol! in the lounge or bedroom.
> We don't like the same programmes so to avoid a war, we watch our own tv in separate rooms. Sounds bad but it works for us!


We only have one TV but thank goodness for DVR, DH is a CNN junkie???? So I can watch what I like later.

BTW, I forgot to comment on the lovely doll. Very fancy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip, Sam!

I looked up minky, and it's on sale for $20.69 a yard...none for me right now. It's lovely fabric, though.

Another beautiful set, Melody!

Off to sleep for me now. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Have a great time Sam.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up.
> Got a few things accomplished today. Greg came with more boxes finally.
> 
> Sam have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your time in Seattle.
> ...


You don't say how you are in yourself, Mel- hoping things are looking up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The completed _Waiting for Rain_
and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

Glad to hear kap went well and was enjoyed. My workshop has also gone well with some lovely socks already produced, and more to come. Small class, or some just not active on workshop page, and some very pretty results, 

Between workshop, job search committments, a funeral, market committments, including 2 custom orders, trying to get a Jamberry Nails business going, I have been busy.

Working in a custom tea cosy for tall teapot at the moment, and more time for on heee, at last.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


 :sm05: WOW Beautiful work Julie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow is right that is superb, and the yarn is my kind of shades too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Beautiful Julie just beautiful, is it for yourself , I would keep it . I'm going to go and look for some patterns as I need to start knitting some cowls and scarfs . The weather is definitely changing here still beautiful during the day time but the mornings are getting cooler 
The yarn is lovely too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only have one TV but thank goodness for DVR, DH is a CNN junkie???? So I can watch what I like later.
> 
> BTW, I forgot to comment on the lovely doll. Very fancy.


If I count the small one I had to begin with we have 6 TVs . I was quite happy with the small one it worked and that's all I expect from a tv but not my sons .youngest got himself a bigger tv so I apparently had to have his old one it was bigger than mine . Oldest got a new technology 4g ( think that's right ) tv which I have to admit I do see the better picture quality looks like a cinema screen so again I had to apparently have his old one . Middle son decided he had to have new technology too , so along came his old tv which is now in the living room as it was a larger screen than the one we had . There was nothing wrong with any of these TVs . Youngest has taken one to use as monitor and the other 2 are in the spare bedroom waiting to see if anyone wants one 
I'm like Fan I watch good shows on my own tv and husband watches sport , or building shows


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja you're family sound like my hubby Stu, he's mad on technology and just replaced his 42 inch flat screen tv for a 55 inch one which has 3D capabilities and latest bells and whistles. He works hard though and his man cave is perfect for him to wind down in, after a long day at our engineering company.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Everyday I have been promising myself to go into Private Message to see where the ignore list is, just so busy.
> Funny as Sam sent a PM to me and every time it's been in a reply here I've been thinking I do hope it wasn't me as I did answer his PM. Anyway I will go in and check to see if I am the guil one, lol!
> 
> Perhaps a silly question, but to receive the hourly posts all one needs to do is to click on "Watch" correct.


Watch gives you an email when a reply is made- the same as posting does. So if you read a topic and post you don't need to click on watch as it happens automatically. But if you read a topic that you haven't commented on and want to see replies click on watch. Both also put them in your watched list (I think you can stop notifications and still have topics in your watched list but I like the notifications).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


Looks good.
A number of us are crocheting at the moment. I am working on Into The Jungle, guess who for? A little late- 2015 Christmas present! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-jungle---tree--giraffe Only have the tree trunk and grass done so a while to go yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, I'm feeling a bit better this morning, had a good sleep and well rested. Will keep on with the lemon and honey drinks and nip this thing before it gets worse hopefully. It's good to have the baby blanket done, haven't decided yet what to do next. I belong to Heathers Just Crochet site and she has fabulous patterns for babies. Got her latest by email and looks like it would be a good one to do.
> Sonja the blanket is lovely, I think a pale minty green would go well with it for the border.
> Budasha thank you re our friends son passing, it's comforting having good support from friends.


Glad you are feeling better.

Had a sad day today, the funeral for my friend was today. 3 knitting friends there, husband looking very haggard as I expected. The group meet Thursday so another tough day so we will send him a card and I might tell him that if he wants to join us for lunch to feel free to come one week. He would bring Angela down and then sit in the library for 3 hours helping her when she needed it and then join us all for lunch just becuase Angela wanted to come. No interest himself in knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


Diverting him was a good move- though it did give you a fright I'm sure thinking things had got worse once they left with him. A great relief that he is OK after the fall. God protected him and medical help is such a blessing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good Afternoon Friends, hope you all had a nice weekend. I am having a brain/knitting meltdown and need to be set straight. I have several rows of garter stitch done (all knit rows, right?) The next row states "work 4 sts in garter st, K3, P3, 92 sts in stockinette." If garter stitch is all knitted rows, why would they then say K3? Also, since this is the RS, I fell like I should be doing 92k stitches where the 92 purls are now. Am i making sense here? Thanks, Joanne


Others could well have answered by now. Assuming you are knitting straight and not in the round.
But the 4 stitches of garter stitch are probably the same all the way through but the next k3 probably change on different rows. Often seperate them when this is the case either to make it clearer which is which, or to help with later wording of the wording of the pattern. Sometimes they will say something like continuing the garter stitch border...

Picked up a pattern book last night of the type I learned to knit from in the '60s and laughed at the directions for the right side ' work as for left side reversing all shaping'. Until KP I had never thought anything of this direction becuase it was waht I grew up with. No wonder I hate many of the more recent patterns that spell every little detail out! I keep saying on the main forum please accept different patterns- just as some can't work from basic patterns like this others hate the ones they would love. Well designers are just like knitters one way suits some and another suits others. So what I love others will hate, and some of the ones others love I hate and may never do. 
No one pattern writing method is right (of course I am talking of poorly edited patterns just writing styles). I guess its like books, some will hate a book that others love.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, from me too!
> You all have been quite a chatty bunch today, I'm having a hard time catching up.


Weren't they just?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about Christophers job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja you're family sound like my hubby Stu, he's mad on technology and just replaced his 42 inch flat screen tv for a 55 inch one which has 3D capabilities and latest bells and whistles. He works hard though and his man cave is perfect for him to wind down in, after a long day at our engineering company.


That's my sons . Used to be just the middle son he had to have new gadgets that is how I got my iPad as he didn't like it . Youngest son is now just as bad even worse he talks about all the differences between gadgets and I haven't got a clue what he's on about . Wonder if it's the engineer in them ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks good.
> A number of us are crocheting at the moment. I am working on Into The Jungle, guess who for? A little late- 2015 Christmas present! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-jungle---tree--giraffe Only have the tree trunk and grass done so a while to go yet!


I love that pattern I've seen it a few times before and wished it was a knit pattern but now I'm learning to crochet maybe I'll have a look at it sometime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Very pretty!!


thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Just arrived home again after driving all the way over to Port Credit, which is about 1 1/2 hours drive east of me. Think I told you all that I sold all my outdoor furniture as it was way to heavy for me to bring inside for the winter months. Not only that I don't have the space to store them since downsizing. Anyway bought 2 bright blue Adirondack chairs for the deck, now I'm looking for a side or end table black metal with a glass top. Saw a stand on Kijiji, it's actually a plant stand, but I love it, ha! So drove all the way over there, bought it, now I'm going to paint it black as its a grey or blue grey color and I'm trying to decorate using pieces of fine metal and glass. Will post a before and after photos when I'm finished.


I love before and after pictures will look forward to seeing them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Have a great time Sam.


Safe travels Sam and have a fantastic time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the blanket is beautiful sonja - does it really need a border? --- sam


Going to leave it alone for now Sam and have a think about it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to Christopher! Great that it is more money too. Hope he will be happy there. My DD Hannah is job searching. Hope she finds something part time soon.


Congratulations to Christopher from me too I hope he really like his new job

Hope Hannah finds something soon too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that is exactly what we have, a load of rubbish. Stu watches his sport in the man cave and I watch good stuff lol! in the lounge or bedroom.
> We don't like the same programmes so to avoid a war, we watch our own tv in separate rooms. Sounds bad but it works for us!


Us too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Southern Gal said:


> be careful i went for one and came back with sisters,one plays well with maddi our snorki her name is harper and Scout doesn't tolerate the dog, its beneath her. :sm17:


I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her . 
She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Lovely, Julie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


Looks great!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marilyn, what an ordeal! I am glad you had help in a scary situation. How are you both doing today?


Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. I never looked at their site before!


thewren said:


> i've had good luck ordering online from them oneapril - our closest one is fifty miles away. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news for Christopher!


Poledra65 said:


> I Sam and everyone, boy am I behind this week, 30 pages worth and I haven't finished the last 30 pages of last week.
> Just a busy weekend, oh well, so goes life.
> I hope everyone is doing well, Julie, hope you are feeling better and Rookie's DH is hopefully healing well after his surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Back at'cha, mrsvette!


mrsvette said:


> Another hot and humid day in Florida and have to get used to it. So much has happened good and bad for so many here at the party. From reading posts I can see how much all of you feel and care about 1 another. What a wonderful group of people! Prayers continue for all! Everyone have a day/evening. Hugs to such a fantastic group! You all CYH!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very petty!


mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is so hard to resist those sweet faces when looking at little kitties!!


Southern Gal said:


> be careful i went for one and came back with sisters,one plays well with maddi our snorki her name is harper and Scout doesn't tolerate the dog, its beneath her. :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Another sweet little outfit! How are you today...be kind to you!


gagesmom said:


> Just caught up.
> Got a few things accomplished today. Greg came with more boxes finally.
> 
> Sam have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your time in Seattle.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is beautiful, Julie! Lovely knitting. I can't wait to see what art you create with your lovely new yarn! Love the colors!


Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He sounds like a kind man. I am sure he will appreciate hearing from you.


darowil said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Had a sad day today, the funeral for my friend was today. 3 knitting friends there, husband looking very haggard as I expected. The group meet Thursday so another tough day so we will send him a card and I might tell him that if he wants to join us for lunch to feel free to come one week. He would bring Angela down and then sit in the library for 3 hours helping her when she needed it and then join us all for lunch just becuase Angela wanted to come. No interest himself in knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja that is so darling!! You should make yourself a sheep sweater! So many ninjas on this site - I am in awe!!


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy and Julie I just can't seem to make my mind up
> That sounds as if I have loads of options which I don't
> Think I will leave it till some colour jumps out and hits me on the nose


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, how big Serena is getting! She is beautiful.


She is isnt she? All our TP children are adorable in my opinion. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, do you sometimes wonder who is the boss?? Funny Mishka!


Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am sitting here doing:-


Looks great! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Loved seeing your dolls, Fan, what treasures.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful pictures of Serena. One of my favorite one of my oldest DD as a toddler is of her helping her Nana in the garden watering the plants. Serena is such a precious little girl.


Aaaaw and it melts my heart that she loves doing it. I wonder if she will have a green thumb coz she loves flowers at the moment. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I'm almost finished . Few more rows and it will be done . Getting quite a few things finished this week ,
> I used the red dk yarn I had left from the shrug to make a little cardigan with side fastening buttons that I'm happy with . I got a ball of white yarn to make another loopy body warmer/ vest and made a bonnet with a loopy edge instead ????, and one more sleeve sees my entrelac cardigan finished almost forgot my blanket not sure wether that's finished or not


Golly you have been busy!


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


That is a really cute set. Good colors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here what the beginning of the afghan looks like. I know there are errors but working through them. the center is actually a dark teal. Just this little bit took me forever as I'm learning as I go. Like Cathy(SugarSugar) said, thank goodness for youtube! I'm going to stray a bit from the pattern in that I'm going to vary the width of the color bands and also using more colors. If nothing else it will be a learning experience!


Wow! You are doing great Gwen. It looks very neat and even. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh soooooo cute! You must have such fun (well, most of the time)


I do. She is great fun. :sm11:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonjia , Mel and Julie, lovely work as always. 
Busyworkerbee you have been extremely busy. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Watch gives you an email when a reply is made- the same as posting does. So if you read a topic and post you don't need to click on watch as it happens automatically. But if you read a topic that you haven't commented on and want to see replies click on watch. Both also put them in your watched list (I think you can stop notifications and still have topics in your watched list but I like the notifications).


????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


Oh my goodness! I am glad nothing was broken. I can well imagine that he is sore. Take care. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Was looking through old pics with a friend. Back in '88 when my mom got sick I cleaned up her co-op and it sold the first day of showing. As a thank you she took me to Hawaii for 2 weeks - end of Oct and beginning of Nov '88. For Mother's Day in '89 I did this cross stitch for her. Upon her passing in '04 I took it home with me and it's here in Florida. Just have to find the right spot. Still trying to decorate but not in a rush - waiting for good sales!


Thats a beautiful piece of work- and good memories for you as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I love before and after pictures will look forward to seeing them


Need to look and see what wool I have, but guess I will also have to go out and buy something else as I'm thinking I'd prefer using cotton.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my goodness she is getting big. love the pink shoes. --- sam --- whose dog?


My dog... Oscar. I love those shoes too... my daughter bought them... I am impressed!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


Made me laugh


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that Julie. Beautiful job. My but you are fast. My knitting is on hold after being away again. I do love the lace work with the contrast of the solid work.
> 
> I'm sitting here on the bed with dear little Roland so not getting much knitting done. Trying to take advantage of my time with him as this may be the last time. He looks so old now and it seems his nose is drying up so I'm going to try and find some healing ointment for his sweet little nose. It is a little misshapen. He lies like the little old bedridden person who rings the bell whenever they need something. His bell is his bark. He can't stand long now but did do a little walking with great effort when DH carried him outside. Such a sweetheart.


Aaaww. I am sure he appreciates the extra love and care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope the trip goes well Sam and that you have a great time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is my Suzie, she is 60 years old, and is Pedigree Walkie talkie doll, my Christmas present as a child. The hospital said she's in very good condition for her age, and has a value of $500 NZ dollars. She stands 18 inches tall.


Amazing dolls. How wonderful to still have yours from when you were a child.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Thats a lovely pattern on the shawl and lovely colours in the new yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:



> Lovely, Julie!


Thank you Kate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Julie just beautiful, is it for yourself , I would keep it . I'm going to go and look for some patterns as I need to start knitting some cowls and scarfs . The weather is definitely changing here still beautiful during the day time but the mornings are getting cooler
> The yarn is lovely too


I've got about 5 cowls to knit for David's staff for Christmas- time to plan them and get the yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yea for christopher - more money is always good. hope the headache is soon gone - sending tons of healing energy to. --- sam


RE Poldera.... ditto from me too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is beautiful, Julie! Lovely knitting. I can't wait to see what art you create with your lovely new yarn! Love the colors!


Thank you April!

This is how it has worked up so far


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


Looks good- think I need to do one in a year or two. Should do David one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looks great! :sm11: :sm24:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Had a sad day today, the funeral for my friend was today. 3 knitting friends there, husband looking very haggard as I expected. The group meet Thursday so another tough day so we will send him a card and I might tell him that if he wants to join us for lunch to feel free to come one week. He would bring Angela down and then sit in the library for 3 hours helping her when she needed it and then join us all for lunch just becuase Angela wanted to come. No interest himself in knitting.


A sad day but what a lovely thought . I hope he takes you up on your offer when he's ready


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sonjia , Mel and Julie, lovely work as always.
> Busyworkerbee you have been extremely busy. Take care of yourself too.


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a lovely pattern on the shawl and lovely colours in the new yarn.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love that pattern I've seen it a few times before and wished it was a knit pattern but now I'm learning to crochet maybe I'll have a look at it sometime


Theres a page telling you how to work all the stitches plus a conversion chart from US to UK so I reckon you have enough ability to do it. It is a paid pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two birthdays today
Liz- Budasha
and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.

Happy Birthday to you both


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that is so darling!! You should make yourself a sheep sweater! So many ninjas on this site - I am in awe!!


Thank you April .had enough of sheep for now ???? I'm looking for Santa charts might have to make my own as I have a picture of exactly what I want 
Going to put them on a hat and cardigan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Yes indeed Happy Birthday to you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, do you sometimes wonder who is the boss?? Funny Mishka!


No I know exactly who the boss is . I like to think it's me and I tell her often enough that I'm the boss , she just looks at me with her head to one side and then pushes her body in for a back scratch as if to say that's what your job is ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you have been busy!


I have my little corner were I keep everything is a big mess . Shudder to think if I had a full craft room what it would look like. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

choertt said:


> That is a really cute set. Good colors.


Thank you very much choertt .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


I love how they are the same , but different- just like real sheep. Well done, Sonja, but I can also see that you're feeling it's time to move on!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up.
> Got a few things accomplished today. Greg came with more boxes finally.
> 
> Sam have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your time in Seattle.
> ...


That is a lovely colour. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Well done Julie and I do like the colours of that new yarn... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to hear kap went well and was enjoyed. My workshop has also gone well with some lovely socks already produced, and more to come. Small class, or some just not active on workshop page, and some very pretty results,
> 
> ...


I am glad your workshop went well, I must pop over there and have a look at some results. Hope things settle a bit for you this week. Good that you are busy with orders etc though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Julie and I do like the colours of that new yarn... :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Happy BD from me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Looks good.
> A number of us are crocheting at the moment. I am working on Into The Jungle, guess who for? A little late- 2015 Christmas present! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-jungle---tree--giraffe Only have the tree trunk and grass done so a while to go yet!


Oh how cute is that! Elizabeth will love it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Had a sad day today, the funeral for my friend was today. 3 knitting friends there, husband looking very haggard as I expected. The group meet Thursday so another tough day so we will send him a card and I might tell him that if he wants to join us for lunch to feel free to come one week. He would bring Angela down and then sit in the library for 3 hours helping her when she needed it and then join us all for lunch just becuase Angela wanted to come. No interest himself in knitting.


He sounds like a lovely man. Very tough for him and for all of you also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


Just adorable Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


Oh dear, Mishka.... back to the baby gate.... :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Liz and Lyn! (budasha & melyn)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope the trip goes well Sam and that you have a great time away.


Oh yes, it is today! Have a great trip Sam....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Happy Birthday to both of you!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to bed for me... I am tired tonight. Take care everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> at the dentist, my half of paying for a permanent crown or cap is $400. and no you can't pay it out. had to put it on a card.
> i was in an out in an hr. just got the tempory one put on today. oh the soreness of my mouth from all the shots. tonight i am having milk and cornbread for supper.


The dentist is my least favorite doctor. I always end up more sore coming out than I did going in!! Hope that it clears up quickly and that your crown, etc. all goes well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday to two lovely ladies.. ☺ ☺

Lyn and Liz????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.

Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.

Julie, the shawl is beautiful and the yarn looks like it's going to work up beautifully.

Fan - those dolls are awesome. 

Sam - have a nice trip; let us know when you get there safely.

Love to all - DH was able to walk outside three different times yesterday. It's nice that the weather is more pleasant and he can get the extra exercise. He's able to walk all the way to our corner and then back without wearing himself out, so is going to stretch it a little more today. We met our new neighbors across the street so we got some socializing other than each other! He's getting the range of motion back quickly and doctor and PT are impressed. The visiting nurse will take the staples out on Friday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> 
> This is how it has worked up so far


It looks lovely Julie but not what I expected thought it would be more green blue looking at the yarn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


Thats sounding like really good progress- good on for keepin gupm with the PT etc (sound slike he might be more likely to overdo it!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Happy birthday from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love how they are the same , but different- just like real sheep. Well done, Sonja, but I can also see that you're feeling it's time to move on!!


I enjoyed making the set but I won't be making another . Do not like doing the same patterns for some reason


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just adorable Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous shawl, Julie! :sm24:

And faabulous set, Sonja! (See what I did there? Ha.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaaw and it melts my heart that she loves doing it. I wonder if she will have a green thumb coz she loves flowers at the moment. LOL


Start 'em early and see where they go! My eldest is now making gardens with her children, and they love it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to you, Liz & Melyn!*

Yay for Jeanette's DH & progress!

Sending hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts--motorcycle breakfast this morning, so need to go get ready.

Oh, Gwen, I was looking at circle jackets last night--I've long wanted to make one, so you may have got me started on crochet again. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Melyn, Happy Birthday from me. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


And they're very cute too. Don't have to be shorn either. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


Hope the pool exercise helps your leg. After I had my hip replaced, I had pool therapy and it was great.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Liz and Melyn! Both of you enjoy every minute of it! Hugs to both of you! ????????????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Julie hope you're feeling better! What beautiful work you do! So talented. I also thought more green in what you're knitting now. Very pretty! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


Good news he's improved so much but hope he doesn't over do it either. It also shows what care you and others are giving him. Please take care of yourself too! Hope a great day ahead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Budasha/Liz! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've got about 5 cowls to knit for David's staff for Christmas- time to plan them and get the yarn.


Definitly it's September next week time to get started


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kind of like velour


Ah! I've seen the blankets, then. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Both are beautiful. Your knitting is always lovely and even.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Liz and Melyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette 
I'm so glad your husband is doing so well , nice to meet the new neighbours too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, lovely, love the texture.
Bonnie, I love old movies also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Fabulous shawl, Julie! :sm24:
> 
> And faabulous set, Sonja! (See what I did there? Ha.)


Thank you ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although this is mean't to be specifically about New Zealand, I am sure most of us can relate to it:
> 
> Subject: EATING IN THE FIFTIES and SIXTIES
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Had a sad day today, the funeral for my friend was today. 3 knitting friends there, husband looking very haggard as I expected. The group meet Thursday so another tough day so we will send him a card and I might tell him that if he wants to join us for lunch to feel free to come one week. He would bring Angela down and then sit in the library for 3 hours helping her when she needed it and then join us all for lunch just becuase Angela wanted to come. No interest himself in knitting.


Sending hugs. How thoughtful to invite the DH to join you all for lunch. Might help fill a hole left in his life.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, oh my, beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u - What great news that your son will be home on leave and that he will be stationed closer to home.

Pacer- So glad you weren't in the path of the tornadoes and that there weren't any injuries. It can be so scary.

Sam - Segmjuk Cake - Recipe says heat oven to 180. Can that be right? Or is that Celsius? Thanks for the info on the various vitamins. As it happens, I'm taking all of them and bananas for the potassium.

Mel - So sorry that you were feeling down. Hope things have improved in the last couple of days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


Gorgeous! Did you have a basic pattern for the sweater? Arriana would love this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


Mishka might be trying to tell you something. Has she changed any of her other behavior?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, Have a Happy Birthday. Hope you get to the gym.
Melvyn, Happy birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a real scare about our tap water down from here, in the Hawkes Bay- Camphylobacter contamination and around 4,000 people affected, one death, and about 500 seriously ill- so water is something we must really no longer take for granted. I really like Mineral water, but you could not make a decent cup of tea with it. When I was in Fiji in 1962 there was no drinking water, you had to drink soft drinks- I developed a real taste for Ginger Ale.


I think ginger ale is good for the digestive system. At least, I drink it when I have a tummy upset and it seems to help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so happy DH recovering so well. Glad you could socialize a little.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do. She is great fun. :sm11:


I loved the photos last night but was reading on my phone (on it now too) but was late and tired, so wasn't commenting much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


That's great news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a water softener but don't drink that water, we have always been told it has too much salt in it.
> My kitchen sink has one tap for drinking & hot & cold that goes through the softener.
> I use well water for cooking & making tea but use bottled water if I want a glass of water.
> When I make dill pickles, I use bottled water, the well water turns the brine milky. My mom always had a rain barrel & used soft water to make them.


In my last home, I arranged to have the softener go through the hot water only. That way, I could use the cold to water my plants. I did have a reverse osmosis system for drinking water and have it in this house as well. In one town I lived in, the water was undrinkable in August. The stink was like rotten eggs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strawberry4u - What great news that your son will be home on leave and that he will be stationed closer to home.
> 
> Pacer- So glad you weren't in the path of the tornadoes and that there weren't any injuries. It can be so scary.
> 
> ...


According to my converter app, 180C is 356F so it is probably Celsius.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Our county fair started yesterday. We decided to go last evening as it was a nice cool day. Perfect for fair going. Three hours later, and who knows how many rest stops on convenient benches, we came home. Enjoyed the junk food, craft/hand work, animals and people watching, but boy did we hurt! Still do but that's life. Don't think I could turn around and do it again today. Used to be, I went every day for the week, and make multiple rounds each day. Yesterday we only made it around once! Beautiful weather again today, but a little warmer. Hope it's that way all the way across the country for Sam's flight this evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've lost another reply into the ether.

sugarsugar - am looking forward to seeing more of your mile a minute blanket. Love your colour combination.

mrsvette - your stitchwork looks perfect.

quiltdaze37 - Welcome to our Tea Party. Always room for one more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I've book marked the baked potato chop stir fry, pasta salad and carrot bread. 
All sound good. I've got carrots so might make that today.

Martina - that was some bbq you went to. Food fit for king/queen.

MindyT - Your mention of root beer brought back a memory. When I was about 7, my mom made root beer and stored it in the cold cellar. One of the bottles exploded and made quite a mess. She used to experiment with a lot of things in those days.

oneapril - I think your scarf is very pretty. Is it the green you don't like?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 24 and still have last week's to catch up but now I'm going to have breakfast. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Sam!
> 
> I looked up minky, and it's on sale for $20.69 a yard...none for me right now. It's lovely fabric, though.
> 
> ...


That's a crazy price for minky, here at Fabricland it comes on sale about twice a year for $10-12/meter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Lovely shawl & what pretty colors in the new yarn. What are you planning to make?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Julie just beautiful, is it for yourself , I would keep it . I'm going to go and look for some patterns as I need to start knitting some cowls and scarfs . The weather is definitely changing here still beautiful during the day time but the mornings are getting cooler
> The yarn is lovely too


It's getting cool in the mornings & evenings here too, you can sure tell fall is coming????
We had another terrible storm last night & another 1/2 inch of rain. Everyone has been talking about how good the crops are but the weather sure isn't cooperating for us to get them off. Our neighbor said his peas are moulding & sprouting in the field.

Last night my sister & I were in the garden getting her some stuff, I have those weird purple potatoes off to one side & the plants were covered in slugs???? I really have to get on a mission to get rid of some of those!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that your DH is doing so well after his op. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fabulous shawl, Julie! :sm24:
> 
> And faabulous set, Sonja! (See what I did there? Ha.)


Don't you mean "Haaaa!" :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I count the small one I had to begin with we have 6 TVs . I was quite happy with the small one it worked and that's all I expect from a tv but not my sons .youngest got himself a bigger tv so I apparently had to have his old one it was bigger than mine . Oldest got a new technology 4g ( think that's right ) tv which I have to admit I do see the better picture quality looks like a cinema screen so again I had to apparently have his old one . Middle son decided he had to have new technology too , so along came his old tv which is now in the living room as it was a larger screen than the one we had . There was nothing wrong with any of these TVs . Youngest has taken one to use as monitor and the other 2 are in the spare bedroom waiting to see if anyone wants one
> I'm like Fan I watch good shows on my own tv and husband watches sport , or building shows


DH did buy a TV about 3 yrs ago, he thought he was putting it in the bedroom,NOT!, I don't sleep with the noise. So it's sitting in the basement not hooked to anything. Since DS moved out the basement doesn't really get used except when I quilt, I do that on the ping pong table, it works well.

I'm amazed, just now the GKs are watching How It's Made on the Discovery Channel, I don't mind if the watch TV when they learn something


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie the Waiting for Rain shawl is gorgeous! I have put the pattern in my favorites list on Ravelry to purchase later. Love your new yarn. Will be interesting to see what you decide to make with it.

Hope your cold is on the way out and that you are feeling better.


Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good.
> A number of us are crocheting at the moment. I am working on Into The Jungle, guess who for? A little late- 2015 Christmas present! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-jungle---tree--giraffe Only have the tree trunk and grass done so a while to go yet!


That's cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


I think that's the cutest set yet! 
I may have to try that one.
I still think you should squirrel that one away


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!!! I hope you save this for a future grandbaby. It is heirloom quality. But then ALL your items have that quality.



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH hit an all time low IMHO in selecting a tv show to watch....a poker tournament. Lately I just put headphones on and plug into the laptop and watch something on either Netflix or Amazon Prime.


KateB said:


> Us too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday Liz and Lyn! Do something special for yourselves on this wonderful day! Wishing you both many more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I know exactly who the boss is . I like to think it's me and I tell her often enough that I'm the boss , she just looks at me with her head to one side and then pushes her body in for a back scratch as if to say that's what your job is ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL Sorlenna....you make the one I'm going to make then you can help me! I'm still waiting on my yarn; suppose to be here this Thursday. All the flooding in LA has caused shipping delays; not that I'm ready to start it! Had to frog back a good bit on the afghan/blanket and will start back on it again today.


Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday to you, Liz & Melyn!*
> 
> Yay for Jeanette's DH & progress!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


Beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


Adorable!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


So happy you have it! A lot of time, patience and love went into every stitch. Truly a treasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rookie! I am glad your DH is coming along so well.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> 
> This is how it has worked up so far


Looking forward to seeing it progress. That yarn is lovely.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


Happy Birthday Ladies! Enjoy your Special Day :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie but not what I expected thought it would be more green blue looking at the yarn


Thanks Sonja!
It is partly just the point that where the skein began it is darker, the paler colours will come as I work- also the difficulty always that what you see on screen, seldom is what the eye sees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoyed making the set but I won't be making another . Do not like doing the same patterns for some reason


Less of a challenge, second time round?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fabulous shawl, Julie! :sm24:
> 
> And faabulous set, Sonja! (See what I did there? Ha.)


 :sm24: Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie hope you're feeling better! What beautiful work you do! So talented. I also thought more green in what you're knitting now. Very pretty! Hugs!


Thank you so much Joan, I'll have to make sure you're around for hugs and praise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> In my last home, I arranged to have the softener go through the hot water only. That way, I could use the cold to water my plants. I did have a reverse osmosis system for drinking water and have it in this house as well. In one town I lived in, the water was undrinkable in August. The stink was like rotten eggs.


At the first house we owned, there was well water and it smelled of sulfur too...awful!!! We had a filter for the sulfur and for softening the water. We had different lines going every which way. We had one line that was filtered for the sulfur but not softened for drinking and cooking. I was glad to move from there to city water -- it's very good and we have a filter through the refrigerator that works very well.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gwen I have the utmost confidence in your getting the ripple afghan done. You've done so well with your other projects. Hope your yarn arrives on Thursday. Such a mess in LA and some folks still have 2' of water in their homes. Have an enjoyable day! Hugs from the "caboose" ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are beautiful. Your knitting is always lovely and even.


Thank you Tami- I guess I am lucky- maybe it is something to do with how I hold the yarn, that I don't have tension problems normally.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


That is beautiful and looks like some of the crewel work that I've done. I need to get them back out again.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Joan, I'll have to make sure you're around for hugs and praise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I'll be around that's for sure! More hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think ginger ale is good for the digestive system. At least, I drink it when I have a tummy upset and it seems to help.


It does seem to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely shawl & what pretty colors in the new yarn. What are you planning to make?


I am making another _Waiting for Rain_ because the pattern is enjoyable- and I have it clear in my head- plus I think the colours are appropriate for it- especially as they are the colours of a Scottish sky- and everyone knows the joke about rain in Scotland.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Doing great today; another beautiful day so we'll be outside fora walk.

The neighbor from next door stopped by and was quite impressed that DH was up and about as much as he is with it being only a week since surgery. He's doing well, but I'm doing a lot of running still. I have gotten him to use a coffee mug with cover and water in a water bottle so he can get his own and travel with it to and from where he wants to be so I don't have to do that running. He can carry those while using the walker or cane. I still have moving the icing machine from one floor to another and getting him his pills (he seems so confused by them - I guess from going from no Rx to 6 has overwhelmed him) and getting him set on the wedge, etc. I think it will be another 2 weeks before he'll be able to fully take care of himself; we'll see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


It is a superb piece of work, Kate- you are justifiably proud of her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie the Waiting for Rain shawl is gorgeous! I have put the pattern in my favorites list on Ravelry to purchase later. Love your new yarn. Will be interesting to see what you decide to make with it.
> 
> Hope your cold is on the way out and that you are feeling better.


Thanks Gwen! Hopefully by now you have seen what I am doing with the blue!
Still coughing- but it is not as overwhelming as it was a day or so ago. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope the pool exercise helps your leg. After I had my hip replaced, I had pool therapy and it was great.


Happy birthday, Liz

I've often wished there was a pool closer than Lloydminster, I think that's such good exercise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Looking forward to seeing it progress. That yarn is lovely.


Thanks- I will be posting photos as I work it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Oh I'll be around that's for sure! More hugs!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> In my last home, I arranged to have the softener go through the hot water only. That way, I could use the cold to water my plants. I did have a reverse osmosis system for drinking water and have it in this house as well. In one town I lived in, the water was undrinkable in August. The stink was like rotten eggs.


How did that water pass the Heath inspectors? St.Walburg had excellent water until the Health people got involved, now it stinks of chlorine!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


What a beautiful piece, so many hours involved. I'm glad it came to someone who appreciates it. So many of those things just get discarded by people who ha no idea the time & effort that went into them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH hit an all time low IMHO in selecting a tv show to watch....a poker tournament. Lately I just put headphones on and plug into the laptop and watch something on either Netflix or Amazon Prime.


DHs cousin .& wife watch golf, I told them that's like watching paint dry????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.

Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.

Margaret, sad about your friend but good of you & your friends to invite him for lunch.

Such a grey windy ugly morning here, would be a good day for a book, a blanket & the couch if GKs weren't still hereÃ°ÂÂÂDIL is to come just after lunch for them.
DH is off fishing tomorrow for a week to Port Alberni on Vancouver Island with 3 friends, I hope they come home with lots of salmon & halibut.
This weekend is the annual Blueberry Festival in town, Friday I have to help make 100+ blueberry pies as the church is hosting a Blueberry tea & Sat morning I have to be in at 8:30 to get that set up, then I will be free to see what's for sale & the other displays. It's usually quite a good time, there are lots of people who come home that weekend so see lots of people.
DIL & her friend are running their food truck at it, I hope they do well as its their last time for the season.

I finally took photos of what I've been doing.
Th cross stitch is for DS2 for Christmas & the other is the start of the Mermaid tail
I've been thinking of trying to make the Mermaid tail in such a way that it could be opened up & the tail removed when the fad wears off but can still be used as a regular blanket, is that crazy? I hate to think it will only be used for a short time.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


Love the colors of the mermaid and you'll figure out a way should the fad pass. Lots of work and eye strain on cross stitch but it really looks like a photo. Superb job!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for sharing. Exquisite.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think ginger ale is good for the digestive system. At least, I drink it when I have a tummy upset and it seems to help.


I do, too--and put ginger in food (aren't there ginger digestive biscuits, also?). I find it helpful.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a crazy price for minky, here at Fabricland it comes on sale about twice a year for $10-12/meter


Hmm. Quite a difference! I wonder where it's made? Even with converting the currency, that's still a lot less than we pay in the States.



KateB said:


> Don't you mean "Haaaa!" :sm09:


 :sm23:

The embroidery is a treasure, and yes, I'm sure many hours went into it. Absolutely beautiful.

We hit a little snag this morning--he pulled the bike out of the garage, we had put all our gear on, but when he turned the key, smoke started coming out from under the seat...(where I sit)! So...it went back into the garage, we took the car, and he'll have to find where the loose wire is or whatever is going on there and remedy that. I said, well, better it happened in the driveway than halfway there. I'm sure it's nothing major and he should be able to fix it easily. Somewhat alarming, nonetheless!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, beautiful mermaids tail and cross stitch. Good heavens, 100 pies. Good luck.
Did gentle yoga class at gym instead of walking Maya. Building up to doing both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


It's beautiful Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's the cutest set yet!
> I may have to try that one.
> I still think you should squirrel that one away


Thank you Bonnie I think it would work well on any size hat and cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely fantastic!!! I hope you save this for a future grandbaby. It is heirloom quality. But then ALL your items have that quality.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL Sorlenna....you make the one I'm going to make then you can help me! I'm still waiting on my yarn; suppose to be here this Thursday. All the flooding in LA has caused shipping delays; not that I'm ready to start it! Had to frog back a good bit on the afghan/blanket and will start back on it again today.


I started one (I've had the pattern for a long time) but decided I didn't like it after all (too plain). So I'll think on it a bit more--look at more patterns--I can't remember if I bookmarked that one you're doing or not...will have to go back and look. You'll do great, I know (and remember to holler for help when you need it). I still have plenty of trouble with knitting, but I don't think I've ever met crochet I couldn't figure out (of course, I've been crocheting three times as long as knitting, so there's that).

The colors are lovely for your shawl, Julie--that is a favored blue of mine as well (must be my Scottish genes, ha!).

Bonnie, love that cross stitch. My sister did something similar (they had a lab for a good many years) for her home. I hate to think how many unfinished things I've got in my cabinet (I really should look, but sheesh, have enough on my plate for the moment). My fabric shelf is nearly empty now (a good thing for the moment), so I'll be working on whatever is in the box with everything ready to go--I know some of the backing is already cut and folded with the top and I have several battings for quilting. I do have a lot of faux fur that needs using but I'm not sure what to do with that (maybe some pillows for my chair, as I've already made stuffed animals out of some). I'd bought one piece in particular to make a jacket but the jacket's done and I have no idea why I had so much left over. :sm06: :sm16:

Off to get something else done, see what's happening with work, and so forth. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm23:
> 
> The embroidery is a treasure, and yes, I'm sure many hours went into it. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> We hit a little snag this morning--he pulled the bike out of the garage, we had put all our gear on, but when he turned the key, smoke started coming out from under the seat...(where I sit)! So...it went back into the garage, we took the car, and he'll have to find where the loose wire is or whatever is going on there and remedy that. I said, well, better it happened in the driveway than halfway there. I'm sure it's nothing major and he should be able to fix it easily. Somewhat alarming, nonetheless!


I hope the fix will be an easy one. As you said, better in the driveway than leaving you stranded.

When we were in the US about 5 yrs ago I bought a full bolt of minky dot fabric in ?Joannes for $8/yd when our $$ was on par, funny it's got so much more now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Liz, enjoy your special day.
Beautiful embroidery Kate, a wonderful heirloom.
Bonnie just wonderful work, I've seen the dog cross stitch done, a friend of mine has it and it's super.
Sincere thanks everyone re the dolls. I'm so pleased I kept my doll she's a wonderful reminder of my childhood. When they valued her, I was told if she had her original wig she would be worth $800, but I remember playing hairdressers as a child, and poor Suzie didn't fare too well, and had to have her wig replaced.
Will be collecting Elizabeth doll today, can't wait to see how she looks after being restored.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


WOW! Absolutely stunning, would love this for myself, lol! The other one was also stunning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


They are lovely Bonnie
Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed 
It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far . 
I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time 
To see them in full sail they are beautiful 
Tried to get some pictures when I remembered to get phone from car but they were to far out to really show up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


You should be pleased. It's beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you seen this one. She makes beautiful ones & the pattern looks quite easy
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388720-1.html


Yes, she does. I have seen quite a few of hers and they're all quite lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Mel, for some lucky baby. Hope you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally caught up with you chatty lot. Work is definitely taking up too much knitting/chatting time.

Lovely work Julie, Mel & Sonja

Happy birthday Liz

Loved the quilt,so much work and patience

Kate, that picture is wonderful

Off now to tink the last row I knitted last night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


Didn't take you long to finish it. I really like the colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thankyou it's been quite a production line this year I've done 4 of these, time to try something else methinks.
> I have a few more baby things in mind but need a bit of a break before getting into it, feeling a bit unwell tonight, sore ear and sneezes, oops think Julie's malady has travelled, it's the season for the sneezing, with this changeable weather. Early night coming up.


I hope it was just a one night bug, Fan, and that you're feeling chipper today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Going out for a lobster dinner so off to get ready. Back later.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Liz, not too bad this morning just a bit of a cough is all. Pulled a muscle in my right chest area yesterday hauling heavy rubbish bags to curb for collection, ow! Got cream and hot water bottle on it so hope it settles down.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Such beautiful work and wonderful pictures you all have shared. I am amazed at the workmanship and the speed at which my knitting friends knit. Wonderful. I am hoping that I, too, shall be able to have not catching thumb in a few weeks. In the meantime, I am enjoying your work. I love the pictures of the sea going wind turbines. Someone was very clever to put them out there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


Hey Fan you were a cutie .I would have loved your doll when I was little , I asked my dad to clear the shed out when I was little told him I was moving out and taking my dolls with me . Spent many a happy hour at the bottom of the garden making tea for my dolls ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Finally caught up with you chatty lot. Work is definitely taking up too much knitting/chatting time.
> 
> Lovely work Julie, Mel & Sonja
> 
> ...


Thank you , hope you get your knitting sorted without to much trouble


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Going out for a lobster dinner so off to get ready. Back later.


Hope you have had a lovely day Liz and enjoy your meal and have a lovely evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Such beautiful work and wonderful pictures you all have shared. I am amazed at the workmanship and the speed at which my knitting friends knit. Wonderful. I am hoping that I, too, shall be able to have not catching thumb in a few weeks. In the meantime, I am enjoying your work. I love the pictures of the sea going wind turbines. Someone was very clever to put them out there.


I think they are beautiful like moving statues especially when the waves are crashing all around them


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


It certainly is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hey Fan you were a cutie .I would have loved your doll when I was little , I asked my dad to clear the shed out when I was little told him I was moving out and taking my dolls with me . Spent many a happy hour at the bottom of the garden making tea for my dolls ????


Thankyou Sonja, I can remember sewing clothes for Suzie using my grandmas old sewing machine, which still have and it still works too.
It's really neat to have these old treasured things from childhood still with me today. I learned to sew and knit back then for my dolls. Suzie is the only one I managed to keep all these years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????

Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
Here is the link if anyone is interested 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-sheep-cowl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Going out for a lobster dinner so off to get ready. Back later.


That sounds fantastic - I've made a turkey breast with all the fixings for our dinner. I love the turkey dressing with gravy and cranberries on the side.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????
> 
> Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


Sorry to hear this. You've been dealt some harsh things to deal with so it's only normal to feel a little bit like "this isn't the life I ordered"! But, like all of us, it's the life we have and we can't trade it so have to somehow make peace with it. Here are some hugs and prayers that things will seems brighter in the morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
> Here is the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-sheep-cowl


I almost sent this one to you - it might be a little sheep overload - It's very pretty though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????
> 
> Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


Not Julie, but I'm sorry you are still feeling down. We are here for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I started one (I've had the pattern for a long time) but decided I didn't like it after all (too plain). So I'll think on it a bit more--look at more patterns--I can't remember if I bookmarked that one you're doing or not...will have to go back and look. You'll do great, I know (and remember to holler for help when you need it). I still have plenty of trouble with knitting, but I don't think I've ever met crochet I couldn't figure out (of course, I've been crocheting three times as long as knitting, so there's that).
> 
> The colors are lovely for your shawl, Julie--that is a favored blue of mine as well (must be my Scottish genes, ha!).
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Scots wae hae wi Wallace bled!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday Liz, enjoy your special day.
> Beautiful embroidery Kate, a wonderful heirloom.
> Bonnie just wonderful work, I've seen the dog cross stitch done, a friend of mine has it and it's super.
> Sincere thanks everyone re the dolls. I'm so pleased I kept my doll she's a wonderful reminder of my childhood. When they valued her, I was told if she had her original wig she would be worth $800, but I remember playing hairdressers as a child, and poor Suzie didn't fare too well, and had to have her wig replaced.
> Will be collecting Elizabeth doll today, can't wait to see how she looks after being restored.


Thanks for the giggle Fan- I've done that to an heirloom doll in teenage bravado!!!!!! Oh well, can't be undone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made this for dinner tonight and OMG....it was delicious! I saw it on FB and just had to try it.

http://simmerandboil.cookinglight.com/2015/12/27/sweet-potato-quiche-crust/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie
> Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed
> It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far .
> I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time
> ...


I love sailing ships- we occasionally see them out here.
Interesting that the turbines are out to sea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Finally caught up with you chatty lot. Work is definitely taking up too much knitting/chatting time.
> 
> Lovely work Julie, Mel & Sonja
> 
> ...


 :sm24: 
Sorry you've had to tink your row!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousin .& wife watch golf, I told them that's like watching paint dry????


Believe me this makes golf seem like a fast paced show...LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????
> 
> Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


Mel you know we are only too ready to be an ear if you want to vent- you have so many hurdles that have come your way in recent months. Hope young Gage is not causing the problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow your mermaid tail is beautiful! Let us know if you succeed in tweaking the design so the tail is removable. Love the cross stitch of the two dogs, too. I know both will be appreciated. I believe I remember you doing a pie making marathon once before for your church and a festival. Is this the same one you posted about once before and it has been a year ago or is this another one? I can't imagine making 100 pies and if I recall correctly the crusts are all homemade too.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom along with ginger ale gave us ginger snaps. Still love ginger snaps.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice!!


Lurker 2 said:



> Thank you April!
> 
> This is how it has worked up so far


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So nice!!


 :sm24: I am into a more greenish bit now- but too soon to give a progress photo!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday to you both from me, too! Enjoy!! (Thank you for the reminder, Julie!)


Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja! Snapped it up!


Swedenme said:


> Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
> Here is the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-sheep-cowl


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad DH is on the mend, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy birthday to you both from me, too! Enjoy!! (Thank you for the reminder, Julie!)


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Fabulous shawl, Julie! :sm24:
> 
> And faabulous set, Sonja! (See what I did there? Ha.)


Cute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't picked up a needle or hook all day so off to play awhile. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Isn't the reverse osmosis great! Perfect water and easy upkeep.


budasha said:


> In my last home, I arranged to have the softener go through the hot water only. That way, I could use the cold to water my plants. I did have a reverse osmosis system for drinking water and have it in this house as well. In one town I lived in, the water was undrinkable in August. The stink was like rotten eggs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz. I don't hate it but it wouldn't be my first choice. I was really just going to do a small piece, learning the stitch, but just kept going until it was a scarf! A young niece has already claimed it so it will be in good hands. How are you celebrating your birthday?? I hope chocolate is involved!!



budasha said:


> Sam, I've book marked the baked potato chop stir fry, pasta salad and carrot bread.
> All sound good. I've got carrots so might make that today.
> 
> Martina - that was some bbq you went to. Food fit for king/queen.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so lovely Kate, and what a treasure! Thanks for sharing the photo.


KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow your mermaid tail is beautiful! Let us know if you succeed in tweaking the design so the tail is removable. Love the cross stitch of the two dogs, too. I know both will be appreciated. I believe I remember you doing a pie making marathon once before for your church and a festival. Is this the same one you posted about once before and it has been a year ago or is this another one? I can't imagine making 100 pies and if I recall correctly the crusts are all homemade too.


I was wondering if buttons might work? Or perhaps lace up the part with ribbon rather than making it in one piece so it can be taken out later?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Both lovely projects, Bonnie. And 100 pies!! Wow! That is ambitious.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


A wonderful photo of an adorable girl, Fan. So nice to have it to put with your doll!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum!


budasha said:


> Going out for a lobster dinner so off to get ready. Back later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mel, you are a strong, smart woman. Be kind to yourself! The "shoulda', would'a, could'a" messages we send ourselves are not always helpful. Know that we all are behind you, cheering you on!! After all, you are the head ninja!!♡


gagesmom said:


> Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????
> 
> Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
> Here is the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-sheep-cowl


Are sheep calling your name, Sonja!? Enjoyed the windmill pic, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, lobster, yum. Enjoy your special birthday meal.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds delicious, Gwen! Saved that recipe...thanks!


Gweniepooh said:


> Made this for dinner tonight and OMG....it was delicious! I saw it on FB and just had to try it.
> 
> http://simmerandboil.cookinglight.com/2015/12/27/sweet-potato-quiche-crust/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you tried sweet potato quiche. I haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, a big giant hug from me to you. You know I love you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


Cute photo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie
> Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed
> It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far .
> I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time
> ...


Great photos, sounds like you are getting nice weather. It's been raining here most of the day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds fantastic - I've made a turkey breast with all the fixings for our dinner. I love the turkey dressing with gravy and cranberries on the side.


Wish I was at your house, I love turkey. I have 2 in the freezer, just need to get enough people together to cook it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow your mermaid tail is beautiful! Let us know if you succeed in tweaking the design so the tail is removable. Love the cross stitch of the two dogs, too. I know both will be appreciated. I believe I remember you doing a pie making marathon once before for your church and a festival. Is this the same one you posted about once before and it has been a year ago or is this another one? I can't imagine making 100 pies and if I recall correctly the crusts are all homemade too.


Same festival as last year. We do pie making twice a year, for this festival & in November that are just sold to people for Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was wondering if buttons might work? Or perhaps lace up the part with ribbon rather than making it in one piece so it can be taken out later?


I like the lace up idea, I will have to think about that.
Do you think doing it that way would make useful longer? Maybe I'm just being silly about the tail being a fad.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, had to laugh at your "dry" soil being hard. What normal people call soil we call desert concrete! Caliche. Can't even soak up three drops of rain without flooding. Yes. We have people die from flash floods on the desert. Comes down from rain in mountains. Down canyons, desert washes and into town....15 miles from mountains. Too dig a garden means s l o w l y soaking caliche til it's wet enough to get spade thru then adding in lots of amendments.


I would have thought raised beds would be the go to for ground that hard, which also puts most crops at a good height for maintaining and harvesting.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie
> Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed
> It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far .
> I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time
> ...


I love photos of the sea. And, yes, we can see the sails, just wonderful. I have never seen sea turbines before, interesting. There are no people at the beach there but I think I see a crowd farther down. Do you not swim at all the beaches there? Just wondering. Here, most of the beaches are packed with crowds and umbrellas and chairs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Both lovely projects, Bonnie. And 100 pies!! Wow! That is ambitious.


It's quite a work bee,usually about 15 people show up


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Sonja, I saw this & thought if you, it's free til tomorrow.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cow-tails-hat


Interesting, must add to library until I can purchase. Ihave a niece who woukd be thrilled with this


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not caught up but I did notice that it is Liz's and Mel's birthdays so I wanted to take the time to wish these wonderful women a happy birthday. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wish I was at your house, I love turkey. I have 2 in the freezer, just need to get enough people together to cook it.


It was very good. I buy the turkey breasts when they are on sale throughout the year. I do miss having both light and dark meat like I do when we have the whole turkey. I only find large turkey when they are on sale. If I could find one smaller, I would make the whole thing. I miss having capon-- haven't been able to get any for a very long time. I should ask our butcher; he probably knows of a source. I don't think I've ever seen them in the grocery store chains.

Weather has been beautiful, but the cicadas are very loud this year. I think they've evolved and they come to the surface every year.

Fan - love the photos of the doll -- what a treasure.

Love to all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


Sudden deaths are the worst to deal with, glad your friend reached out to yiu.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


The needlepoint is beautiful. The mermaid tail will be so much fun for your granddaughter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the lace up idea, I will have to think about that.
> Do you think doing it that way would make useful longer? Maybe I'm just being silly about the tail being a fad.


I think it depends on the person using it, really. Couldn't hurt to have the option, though.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> We have heard from my uncle and he is returning to work on Tuesday. He said he lost control of the motorcycle when a dog ran out in front of him. The motorcycle was a total loss.


 :sm24: :sm05: :sm09: Gkad to hear he is goid to go now. Better to lose a bike than a life, the bike can be replaced.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


Really hoped it missed you


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Really hoped it missed you


We had some heavy rain but not bad at our home. How is your workshop going?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, just picked up the old doll and she looks super with new eyes and cleaned body and face. My cousin is thrilled with results.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, great rainbow, Mary, and I can already see Mishka's personality coming through! Matthew is so talented!

The bike is fixed--a wire touching metal somewhere has now been taken care of, so no more smoke.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, great rainbow, Mary, and I can already see Mishka's personality coming through! Matthew is so talented!
> 
> The bike is fixed--a wire touching metal somewhere has now been taken care of, so no more smoke.


Thanks. I will let Matthew know. The spots on the left side of the picture are on the inside of my camera lens so I will need to take it in to see what I can do for it. It is protected so should not have problems getting it fixed or replaced.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a real scare about our tap water down from here, in the Hawkes Bay- Camphylobacter contamination and around 4,000 people affected, one death, and about 500 seriously ill- so water is something we must really no longer take for granted. I really like Mineral water, but you could not make a decent cup of tea with it. When I was in Fiji in 1962 there was no drinking water, you had to drink soft drinks- I developed a real taste for Ginger Ale.


Funnily enough, my body does not tolerate changes of water supply at all well. Even when icamp, and gave tank water availablem I take bottles of water fro home. Switching water supplies can really trigger ibs for me,


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, all
Just popping in to try and get some reading done before I fall asleep. Too many early mornings and late nights. Don't sleep well anyway when I have to pick up or deliver early. But I am getting some good paid miles in so can't complain. 

Nice to see that more are picking up the crochet hook. I like it for some things and it does go faster than knitting. Right now I'm trying to finish up a set of three dish clothes and potholders for my ex SIL. They just bought a fifth wheel and her colors are red, white and blue in honor of her daughter (my niece) who died almost two years ago. As I crochet, I get an indentation on my index finger from the yarn. Almost bought a yarn ring but then remembered I saw one crocheted somewhere. So, I improvised. I chained 5, then did hdc in four stitches, chained 1, turned and repeated until it fit around my finger. Sewed it up and tried it out. Was a bit big so just stitched where it fit tighter. I thread the yarn through two of the hdcs and hold the end from the ball between my ring finger and pinkie. Can crochet several rows of the potholder without fiddling with the yarn as long as it comes off from the ball easily. I'll post a pic.

Not to make this too long winded, I'll just say that I have enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures, be them family, projects or other. I say prayers for those who need them and congratulate the happier moments. Mary, thanks for posting the KAP pics. Lila is doing fine after her dental cleaning and extractions. Glad to see SuperBella and family had a great time in Florida. Can't imagine the logistics of that trip but happy they were able to go. Good memories for them all. 

Lila needs to go out so I'll close. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning.????
> 
> Been up since 9. Had a horrible sleep last night????
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{{Melody}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, great rainbow, Mary, and I can already see Mishka's personality coming through! Matthew is so talented!
> 
> The bike is fixed--a wire touching metal somewhere has now been taken care of, so no more smoke.


That's good to hear.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P23 and a cold dull day so time for a kip. Back kater


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've had good luck ordering online from them oneapril - our closest one is fifty miles away. --- sam


Sam, there's a Hobby Lobby in Angola, if I'm not mistaken. Closer than Ft Wayne or Toledo.

Have fun in Seattle.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Round Ripple Crochet Baby Blanket - Sunburst Pattern. It is free and on the site www.jaydainstitches.com. She has a youtube video to help you through it also.
> 
> Unfortunately I must be too tired to be working on it and have really gotten my counts off so I'm frogging it and will start again tomorrow. I think I can manage to frog it partly back rather than all the way but we shall see. I may have more confidence than ability at this point but will give it a go. Won't learn if I don't give it a try.


Mikey's, from the Crochet Crowd, has lots of videos on crocheting. He even has left handed ones for those who need them.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I have found "minky" fabric at Wal-mart for $4.99/yard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- I guess I am lucky- maybe it is something to do with how I hold the yarn, that I don't have tension problems normally.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm23:
> 
> The embroidery is a treasure, and yes, I'm sure many hours went into it. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> We hit a little snag this morning--he pulled the bike out of the garage, we had put all our gear on, but when he turned the key, smoke started coming out from under the seat...(where I sit)! So...it went back into the garage, we took the car, and he'll have to find where the loose wire is or whatever is going on there and remedy that. I said, well, better it happened in the driveway than halfway there. I'm sure it's nothing major and he should be able to fix it easily. Somewhat alarming, nonetheless!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear naughty Sam, go and stand in the naughty corner lol! Can't believe the vitriol some people post on main forum, thank goodness for all the sensible nice people on tea party.
> We have just got home from seeing the latest Jason Bourne movie, definitely one for the boys, very action packed with a good storyline too. Tomorrow we are going to see Star Trek, 2 movies in one weekend very unusual for us.
> When I turned my phone back on afterwards, had a text from a dear close friend telling me their 41 year old has passed away from leukaemia, he was doing very well but sadly kidney and liver failure took him from us. Had a good chat with our friend, they're heartbroken as you can imagine.
> Family only at private cremation so won't get to see them as they live 5 hours away from here. Hope to catch up with them when they come up next to visit their daughter. You're not supposed to bury your children, it's terribly sad. We have a friendship lasting 50 years, and long may it continue.


Fan, so sorry to hear of your friends son, I hope that your friends are doing okay and that you get to catch up with them soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> thanks to all for the kap pics.
> we had rain ..........again.. i think we have a few more days of it.
> Sam, i have typed with Tootie (stray that has passed) helping me, i finally quit correcting and just let my friends figure it out. We hve two inside cats, Harper and Scout, then we have adopted or they adopted our home, 3 outside cats, Possum is the Siamese who we finally got spayed, she is the mom of Baby, her son, we got him fixed, now Mr. Greenjeans has come to live, (he has the greenest eyes i have ever seen) possum is the only one now who still won't let you touch her. she will walk close, but no touching, maybe one of these days, Baby is black and gold eyes. he is a lovey dovey about a yr old. I didn't intend to become cat lady, but i just couldn't stand for the outside ones to go hungry or be cold in the winter.
> i am curious about the lemon pie fudge, someone try this, so i know how it is............we don't need the sweets here.
> i know its not cold here, but i am going to fix a big pot of veggie soup today, i save all my left over dibs and dabs and then add in what i am lacking in and fix me a skillet of cornbread, yummo.


I couldn't not feed them either, and I'm sure they love you tremendously, cats can be so sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, so sorry you are being ignored. People have no idea how hard it is to keep up on KTP and I'm sure Kate, Darowil, and Lurker, along with you can attest to that. It has become like a continual party and I just drop by for a little while, so miss people who drop by. So sorry for those we miss greeting but I know there are some who never miss greeting newcomers. Might I say, A Big Welcome to all newcomers. I'm wondering if we could put a welcome somewhere at the beginning so that if we miss them, they will still know they are welcome. Sam, we will never ignore you and we of all, know how hard it is to keep up on KTP.
> 
> Well, have to get a move on now. Roland, our DS's dog, who is old and incontinent, is coming to stay with DH and then with me too when I get back. We got painters drop cloths all over the rugs and know it will be precious time with him. I asked DS if they want us to notify him if something happens to him as I don't want to spoil their vacation and he said to text him and he will handle it. Hopefully nothing will happen but we do have the Emergency Vet place location. He is such a sweetie and although he loves us, it is a stress for him when the family goes away.
> 
> Hugs to all. See you when I get back.


I hope you had a good getaway and that Roland is doing fine and doesn't have any issues pop up while the kids are gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie
> Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed
> It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far .
> I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time
> ...


Bet you had a wonderful breeze at the coast! It would be great to see the sailing ships in full sail someday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Such beautiful work and wonderful pictures you all have shared. I am amazed at the workmanship and the speed at which my knitting friends knit. Wonderful. I am hoping that I, too, shall be able to have not catching thumb in a few weeks. In the meantime, I am enjoying your work. I love the pictures of the sea going wind turbines. Someone was very clever to put them out there.


Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am still feeling down. I think I am hosting a pity party for myself????
> 
> Haven't knit today yet. Maybe later on I will cast on.


Lifting you up in prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Funnily enough, my body does not tolerate changes of water supply at all well. Even when icamp, and gave tank water availablem I take bottles of water fro home. Switching water supplies can really trigger ibs for me,


Wise to take precautions!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the lace up idea, I will have to think about that.
> Do you think doing it that way would make useful longer? Maybe I'm just being silly about the tail being a fad.


If the afghan isn't tapered towards the tail, I don't see why it wouldn't work. I haven't seen a pattern, though, so don't know for sure.

Also, Bonnie, can you please tell me again, what essential oil is it you use for your headaches? I would like to get some.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was very good. I buy the turkey breasts when they are on sale throughout the year. I do miss having both light and dark meat like I do when we have the whole turkey. I only find large turkey when they are on sale. If I could find one smaller, I would make the whole thing. I miss having capon-- haven't been able to get any for a very long time. I should ask our butcher; he probably knows of a source. I don't think I've ever seen them in the grocery store chains.
> 
> Weather has been beautiful, but the cicadas are very loud this year. I think they've evolved and they come to the surface every year.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the ........ oh heck, can't think of the name of them! The tiny chickens. They have them at Aldi at a good price. I did a couple one year for Thanksgiving, thinking it would just be the 2 of us, then DD & family came over, and DSIL ate some of the second one. We had only eaten one of them. I didn't mind that he did, was just surprised because they had just eaten with his family!

Cicadas here were terrible. Especially by mom's. DH heard that they especially like oak trees. It was so loud that it hurt the ears! We haven't had them like this for years, probably the 17 year ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried the ........ oh heck, can't think of the name of them! The tiny chickens. They have them at Aldi at a good price. I did a couple one year for Thanksgiving, thinking it would just be the 2 of us, then DD & family came over, and DSIL ate some of the second one. We had only eaten one of them. I didn't mind that he did, was just surprised because they had just eaten with his family!
> 
> Cicadas here were terrible. Especially by mom's. DH heard that they especially like oak trees. It was so loud that it hurt the ears! We haven't had them like this for years, probably the 17 year ones.


Spatchcocks?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can tell I'm still back on page 7, but Sonja I'm sorry to hear your son had developed an infection, I hope that they are able to get rid of it quickly, an infection is the last thing you all need right now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, do you mean Cornish hens? I made those for Thanksgiving the first year I was married as it was just me and husband.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


Rainbows are beautiful, and have special meaning to DH's cousin's wife. The day her sister was buried, there was a beautiful rainbow. Every time she sees one, she thinks of her sister.

I know that Matthew's drawing of Mishka will be wonderful, and very special.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, great rainbow, Mary, and I can already see Mishka's personality coming through! Matthew is so talented!
> 
> The bike is fixed--a wire touching metal somewhere has now been taken care of, so no more smoke.


Good to know you can now ride safely again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was talking to a man at the farmers market in town. He grows Haskaps & the prairie hardy cherries (1000 trees) I'm trying to grow. I bought a little jar of cherry jelly, haven't opened it yet as too many kinds in the fridge just now & a bag of fresh cherries, I was surprised how sweet they are, quite nice to eat fresh. He was telling me he wraps his trees with the net wrap that farmers use for bales & it works great for keeping wildlife from taking all his fruit. I will have to see if I can get some of that without buying a whole roll.
> 
> Hope you get some apples. I'm going next week to get crab apples from DHs cousin, they just let them waste so said I could get some to make jelly. We use a lot of that as the GKs can't eat a meal without a slice of bread & apple jelly????


My cousin said that in at the Orchard/nursery that she runs in Alaska, they started using bridal netting and it worked really well. Whatever you use, I hope that it works well and you get the fruit instead of all the birds and squirrels, Marla got 3 apricots off her tree, squirrels got the rest so she's going to do bridal netting next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it was the motorcycle that came off worst.


AMEN! 
My best friends brother in law hit a deer one night on his way home and split the deer in half, the motorcycle came out okay but BIL broke his leg, thankfully that's the worst of it, it certainly could have been worse, the poor deer though, at least it's death was instant I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all
> Just popping in to try and get some reading done before I fall asleep. Too many early mornings and late nights. Don't sleep well anyway when I have to pick up or deliver early. But I am getting some good paid miles in so can't complain.
> 
> Nice to see that more are picking up the crochet hook. I like it for some things and it does go faster than knitting. Right now I'm trying to finish up a set of three dish clothes and potholders for my ex SIL. They just bought a fifth wheel and her colors are red, white and blue in honor of her daughter (my niece) who died almost two years ago. As I crochet, I get an indentation on my index finger from the yarn. Almost bought a yarn ring but then remembered I saw one crocheted somewhere. So, I improvised. I chained 5, then did hdc in four stitches, chained 1, turned and repeated until it fit around my finger. Sewed it up and tried it out. Was a bit big so just stitched where it fit tighter. I thread the yarn through two of the hdcs and hold the end from the ball between my ring finger and pinkie. Can crochet several rows of the potholder without fiddling with the yarn as long as it comes off from the ball easily. I'll post a pic.
> ...


Very inventive of you! I know your ex-SIL will enjoy the dish cloths. Sending hugs as I know it is near the anniversary of your niece's passing. Also sending prayers as always for safe driving for you and David!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are starting to get reports of possible tornado touchdown northeast of where we live. Maybe 30 minutes away from where we live. Waiting for more information. We are getting rain.


I certainly hope you didn't get a tornado and that wherever it touched down, it didn't do any damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spatchcocks?


No, that's not it. Darn, I'm going to have to go to Aldi and look. Need to go anyway, as DH needs salad makings for his lunches. Maybe tomorrow. After hair cut and visit to mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, do you mean Cornish hens? I made those for Thanksgiving the first year I was married as it was just me and husband.


That's it!!!!!! I knew, or thought I did, that it started with a C. Thank you. I hate it when I can't remember something.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Funnily enough, my body does not tolerate changes of water supply at all well. Even when icamp, and gave tank water availablem I take bottles of water fro home. Switching water supplies can really trigger ibs for me,


I hear you! Never leave home without my drinking water.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Luz and Melyn. Mmmmmm lobster sounds delicious!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It already looks like Mishka! What an awesome artistic eye you have, Matthew!


pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, clever!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have sheep


So cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Capon?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi to all, Hope everyone is having a great Saturday and finds you in good health,
> Thank you Sam for the great recipes. I have so many lemons from our trees now I have something else to do with them,Thank you for that Sam.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary on what everyone is doing. It is so nice to keep caught up.
> ...


I hope that you start seeing improvement soon, but no more face plants is very good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 'll
> 
> Thank you for your concern. I just need to keep a positive attitude no matter what, But it is frustrating.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that your son will be closer, it will be so nice for you to be able to see him more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Capon?


Cornish hen. Capon was what I kept coming up with, but knew it was wrong.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's it!!!!!! I knew, or thought I did, that it started with a C. Thank you. I hate it when I can't remember something.


Glad I could help! I hate not remembering too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard on news a devastating quake has hit Italy, lots of damage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

6.2- not quite the magnitude of the first Christchurch one - but of course far more heavily populated.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I love photos of the sea. And, yes, we can see the sails, just wonderful. I have never seen sea turbines before, interesting. There are no people at the beach there but I think I see a crowd farther down. Do you not swim at all the beaches there? Just wondering. Here, most of the beaches are packed with crowds and umbrellas and chairs.


It's the time of day we went most people were packing up to go home plus we were down well away from all the amusements that is were all the people youngish families go , were still plenty of people that end . Were I live there is lots of coastline with plenty of different beaches . Some are built up resorts others are just little village areas so very quite and peaceful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


I don't mind at all Mary and thank you so much Mathew it's mishka already I recognise that that look from those eyes 
Husband is still asleep but I have to wake him soon as we have a hospital visit for a check up first thing this morning he's going to like seeing this 
I know we are going to enjoy this journey


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strawberry4u - What great news that your son will be home on leave and that he will be stationed closer to home.
> 
> Pacer- So glad you weren't in the path of the tornadoes and that there weren't any injuries. It can be so scary.
> 
> ...


180 is a normal celsius temperature so I guess round 375 from memory.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


What a work- as you say a huge amount of time spent on it clearly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You can tell I'm still back on page 7, but Sonja I'm sorry to hear your son had developed an infection, I hope that they are able to get rid of it quickly, an infection is the last thing you all need right now.


He was feeling a bit better last night ( Tuesday) said he was a bit more with it and that the cough had eased slightly , had managed to get a hours nap so I'm hoping both he and DIL got a good nights sleep last night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


I had a doll that I had every intention of keeping for my daughters- till my brother put it in the oven and the oven got turned on! End of the doll.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had a doll that I had every intention of keeping for my daughters- till my brother put it in the oven and the oven got turned on! End of the doll.


Oh that's horrible! And bet it made an awful mess in the oven too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have found "minky" fabric at Wal-mart for $4.99/yard.


Hi, Stella, we haven't seen you for a while. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If the afghan isn't tapered towards the tail, I don't see why it wouldn't work. I haven't seen a pattern, though, so don't know for sure.
> 
> Also, Bonnie, can you please tell me again, what essential oil is it you use for your headaches? I would like to get some.


It's Japanese mint oil


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I almost sent this one to you - it might be a little sheep overload - It's very pretty though.


I like but I think I will knit or crochet a few other things before I try it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried the ........ oh heck, can't think of the name of them! The tiny chickens. They have them at Aldi at a good price. I did a couple one year for Thanksgiving, thinking it would just be the 2 of us, then DD & family came over, and DSIL ate some of the second one. We had only eaten one of them. I didn't mind that he did, was just surprised because they had just eaten with his family!
> 
> Cicadas here were terrible. Especially by mom's. DH heard that they especially like oak trees. It was so loud that it hurt the ears! We haven't had them like this for years, probably the 17 year ones.


Cornish game hens? We once raised pheasants, which are quite small, I found they dried out badly when roasted so ended up cooking them in those cooking bags


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN!
> My best friends brother in law hit a deer one night on his way home and split the deer in half, the motorcycle came out okay but BIL broke his leg, thankfully that's the worst of it, it certainly could have been worse, the poor deer though, at least it's death was instant I think.


Your BIL was very lucky, friends of ours hit a deer & both were injured quite badly but are OK now except for the fellows very bad scar on his lower arm where he needed skin grafts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I had a doll that I had every intention of keeping for my daughters- till my brother put it in the oven and the oven got turned on! End of the doll.


Brothers and sisters we love them, well most of them but they can sure be a right pain sometimes . My middle sister decided to try out her hairdressing skills on my dolls I was not impressed and I never caught who used pens on their faces but I know it was my horrible middle brother


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support and hugs. ❤☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are beautiful like moving statues especially when the waves are crashing all around them


Sounds like a great idea- they look so graceful don't they? 
Do people try to suggest that they might upset the fish?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
> Here is the link if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-sheep-cowl


Well that would a new knitting technique for you. I've saved it. I'm going to look for a cow one at some time for David. Every time I mention cowls he comments on cow so I want to do him a cow cowl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


How lovely of Matthew to do that for them. He really is a thoughtful young man. Well done to you and DH as well as Matthew.
I have no idea how he can know how something will work out starting like that. But clearly he sees the whole thing in his head (but then I am not an artist).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all
> Just popping in to try and get some reading done before I fall asleep. Too many early mornings and late nights. Don't sleep well anyway when I have to pick up or deliver early. But I am getting some good paid miles in so can't complain.
> 
> Nice to see that more are picking up the crochet hook. I like it for some things and it does go faster than knitting. Right now I'm trying to finish up a set of three dish clothes and potholders for my ex SIL. They just bought a fifth wheel and her colors are red, white and blue in honor of her daughter (my niece) who died almost two years ago. As I crochet, I get an indentation on my index finger from the yarn. Almost bought a yarn ring but then remembered I saw one crocheted somewhere. So, I improvised. I chained 5, then did hdc in four stitches, chained 1, turned and repeated until it fit around my finger. Sewed it up and tried it out. Was a bit big so just stitched where it fit tighter. I thread the yarn through two of the hdcs and hold the end from the ball between my ring finger and pinkie. Can crochet several rows of the potholder without fiddling with the yarn as long as it comes off from the ball easily. I'll post a pic.
> ...


good to see you here Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that's horrible! And bet it made an awful mess in the oven too.


Fortunately I wasn't there. He has never been permitted to forget it as you can imagine- he blames our youngest sister becuase she told him to do it. But as he is 5 years older than she was it really isn't a good excuse- he should have known better. You know I just realised I have no idea whether or not that doll had a name!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brothers and sisters we love them, well most of them but they can sure be a right pain sometimes . My middle sister decided to try out her hairdressing skills on my dolls I was not impressed and I never caught who used pens on their faces but I know it was my horrible middle brother


The only person who tried hairdressing on a doll was another sister- the day after she got Skippy we woke up to find she had cut off her long hair. At least her own doll.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The dentist is my least favorite doctor. I always end up more sore coming out than I did going in!! Hope that it clears up quickly and that your crown, etc. all goes well.


Rookie.... I have had a second friend request on FB ... I already have you on there. You may have been hacked....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Rookie.... I have had a second friend request on FB ... I already have you on there. You may have been hacked....


I got one too . Just ignored it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I got one too . Just ignored it


Me too. I just on FB that quite a lot of us got a request....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


That is absolutely beautiful. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing prayers your way.


Much appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


Wow Bonnie, both are looking fabulous. Where on earth do you find time to do craft with all else that you do? And 100 pies as well! Enjoy the festival on Friday and enjoy the break (? or does it mean more work for you when DH not there?) while DH has the week away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Bonnie, both are looking fabulous. Where on earth do you find time to do craft with all else that you do? And 100 pies as well! Enjoy the festival on Friday and enjoy the break (? or does it mean more work for you when DH not there?) while DH has the week away.


Some of the ladies here amaze me- I would never get knitting done if I did all they do. The only reason I get so much done is becuase I spend so much time knitting at the expense of other things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie
> Hope you get some more nice sunny days in before Autumn finally arrives . Here it's 24c at 7 pm very warm indeed
> It was hitting 30c and over this afternoon and by 4 pm we piled into the car and just went to the nearest coast which is very flat and has lots of benches along the promenade so husband only had to get out of car and not walk far .
> I got a lovely surprise while there as we saw about 3 sail ships going past heading towards Blythe which is a bit up the coast northwards and is holding the tall ships regatta this weekend . They come from all around the world and in all different sizes . I have been lucky enough to see them the last twice they have been in this area but sadly not this time
> ...


Isnt it lovely to be able to go to the coast as often as you like? You really are having quite a long hot summer there this year! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Going out for a lobster dinner so off to get ready. Back later.


Yum! Enjoy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Made this for dinner tonight and OMG....it was delicious! I saw it on FB and just had to try it.
> 
> http://simmerandboil.cookinglight.com/2015/12/27/sweet-potato-quiche-crust/


I saw that on FB. Now that you have given it the tick of approval, I might try it sometime! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me this makes golf seem like a fast paced show...LOL.


Oh dear. I can well imagine! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He was feeling a bit better last night ( Tuesday) said he was a bit more with it and that the cough had eased slightly , had managed to get a hours nap so I'm hoping both he and DIL got a good nights sleep last night


I hope they did too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had a doll that I had every intention of keeping for my daughters- till my brother put it in the oven and the oven got turned on! End of the doll.


 :sm06: Oh golly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried the ........ oh heck, can't think of the name of them! The tiny chickens. They have them at Aldi at a good price. I did a couple one year for Thanksgiving, thinking it would just be the 2 of us, then DD & family came over, and DSIL ate some of the second one. We had only eaten one of them. I didn't mind that he did, was just surprised because they had just eaten with his family!
> 
> Cicadas here were terrible. Especially by mom's. DH heard that they especially like oak trees. It was so loud that it hurt the ears! We haven't had them like this for years, probably the 17 year ones.


Cornish Hens? We love to 1/2 them and make them on the grill. I especially like them with the Southern White BBQ Sauce. It would be great with your homemade horseradish.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/big-bob-gibsons-alabama-white-bbq-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the notices that my Facebook was hacked. I think it should be fine now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fortunately I wasn't there. He has never been permitted to forget it as you can imagine- he blames our youngest sister becuase she told him to do it. But as he is 5 years older than she was it really isn't a good excuse- he should have known better. You know I just realised I have no idea whether or not that doll had a name!


I imagine he was in a lot of trouble.

Christmas was always a really big gathering when I was young as both grandfathers lived with us & all my parents siblings & families came & went over the day. Mom youngest of 10 & dad youngest of 6. One year I got a doll, about the size of a year old baby, my moms brother who liked to tease kids incessantly told me he was throwing my doll in the stove, he opened the bottom door of the coal heater & started to put it in,nothing was supposed to really happen but a piece of coal dropped & branded the dolls forehead, I'm not sure who was more upset, my uncle or me as he would have never intentionally done it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The only person who tried hairdressing on a doll was another sister- the day after she got Skippy we woke up to find she had cut off her long hair. At least her own doll.


When I was 6 or 7 one if my cousins cut off 2 of my ringlets right at the back of my neck, first time I had a haircut, boy were my parents mad, I'm sure my cousin got her backside warmed for that one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Bonnie, both are looking fabulous. Where on earth do you find time to do craft with all else that you do? And 100 pies as well! Enjoy the festival on Friday and enjoy the break (? or does it mean more work for you when DH not there?) while DH has the week away.


Other than working at the festival I gave no plans while DH is away, I was thinking my friend & I should at least go to the city for a day but haven't asked her yet as she just got home from vacation on Monday night.

I've been working on the picture for 2 months already, seems to take forever, just a few minutes each night & th but if crochet went pretty quickly, something I can drop & pick up between other things,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of the ladies here amaze me- I would never get knitting done if I did all they do. The only reason I get so much done is becuase I spend so much time knitting at the expense of other things.


Right now my house looks like a bomb went off in it, with all the canning & the GKs here so much lately. After making the apple jelly I need to get my kitchen floor washed, feels sticky. Maybe today

DH left at 6 am, I got up at 5 with him, planned to go back to sleep but was wide awake, starting to feel like the light can go off again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a circle of crochet up to 120 stitches for my attempt at a circular jacket so far...the challenge will be sleeves, I'm thinking, as that is the bit I've not done before, but am thinking it's similar to a knitted top down cardigan. We'll see how it goes.

Woke with very itchy eyes this morning, bleah. Allergies have been bad this last week or so.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set. 
Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry 

Hoping I feel a bit better today. 

Gage is supposed to be home for noon and I believe he is going to go out with his dad today. Maybe fishing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set.
> Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Hoping I feel a bit better today.
> ...


I do hope Gage and Greg get together, and that you feel a bit more buoyant Mel- it has been a tough day or two for you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Which county fair did you go to Tami? Ours is Geauga and it's next week. I' looking forward to going too. I get in free on Friday beause I will be the the Master gardener booth for a while. I may go with my daaughter another day too if I can.


tami_ohio said:


> Our county fair started yesterday. We decided to go last evening as it was a nice cool day. Perfect for fair going. Three hours later, and who knows how many rest stops on convenient benches, we came home. Enjoyed the junk food, craft/hand work, animals and people watching, but boy did we hurt! Still do but that's life. Don't think I could turn around and do it again today. Used to be, I went every day for the week, and make multiple rounds each day. Yesterday we only made it around once! Beautiful weather again today, but a little warmer. Hope it's that way all the way across the country for Sam's flight this evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Isnt it lovely to be able to go to the coast as often as you like? You really are having quite a long hot summer there this year! :sm24:


Another lovely day here again but apparently going to rain tomorrow and then back to summer again


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope Gage and Greg get together, and that you feel a bit more buoyant Mel- it has been a tough day or two for you.


Thank you Julie☺
Gage will be home soonish. Told my friend around noon. I have missed him but also enjoyed my me time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna how is your mouth feeling?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kathy. I need to watch more.


kehinkle said:


> Mikey's, from the Crochet Crowd, has lots of videos on crocheting. He even has left handed ones for those who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are going to love seeing the pictured of Mishka progress. Matthew did one at the 2nd KAP for me and then I commissioned one from him of Sydney. I have to admit I am a bit distressed about it. I had it in my craft room until I could get DH to frame it for me and ever since I had the ladies help me clean/organize in there I haven't been able to find it. I'm still looking for it but have this horrible fear that it got thrown away. I know...should have framed it immediately but DH was going to make a special frame for it and just hadn't had the time/money to do it. If it doesn't turn up I'll have to commission Matthew to do another. In the mean time will keep searching. I'm embarrassed to admit this has happened to my fabulous drawing.



Swedenme said:


> I don't mind at all Mary and thank you so much Mathew it's mishka already I recognise that that look from those eyes
> Husband is still asleep but I have to wake him soon as we have a hospital visit for a check up first thing this morning he's going to like seeing this
> I know we are going to enjoy this journey


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brothers and sisters we love them, well most of them but they can sure be a right pain sometimes . My middle sister decided to try out her hairdressing skills on my dolls I was not impressed and I never caught who used pens on their faces but I know it was my horrible middle brother


I had four brothers and one of them drew a moustach on my graduation picture!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The BBQ sauce sounds interesting Rookie; never heard of it. Have pinned it to try later. Have never tried Cornish Hen either...may give them a try sometime too.



RookieRetiree said:


> Cornish Hens? We love to 1/2 them and make them on the grill. I especially like them with the Southern White BBQ Sauce. It would be great with your homemade horseradish.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/big-bob-gibsons-alabama-white-bbq-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are going to love seeing the pictured of Mishka progress. Matthew did one at the 2nd KAP for me and then I commissioned one from him of Sydney. I have to admit I am a bit distressed about it. I had it in my craft room until I could get DH to frame it for me and ever since I had the ladies help me clean/organize in there I haven't been able to find it. I'm still looking for it but have this horrible fear that it got thrown away. I know...should have framed it immediately but DH was going to make a special frame for it and just hadn't had the time/money to do it. If it doesn't turn up I'll have to commission Matthew to do another. In the mean time will keep searching. I'm embarrassed to admit this has happened to my fabulous drawing.


We could go to the printer and get a larger print if you can't find it. Sorry to hear it is lost. Matthew has decided that he wants to draw a head shot of Mishka instead of the whole picture. I am excited to see him do that as it is a different approach to a drawing. He was so cute last night as he asked me to take the picture and post it so he could brighten Sonja's day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am feeling very frustrated with the afghan (circle/starburst). It seems to deep cupping. I've gone up in hook size since one tip said it would be a possible remedy. Helped a little. Seems to get of pattern the larger it gets and I keep ripping back. Going to check more videos (again thanks Kathy for suggesting some to look for). Put it aside and decided to try my hand at the lacy one in the classes video; did fine but do not like the pattern. I'm not much of a lacy blanket kind of person and neither are my DDS. May step back and try to do the ripple stitch afghan I've seen that is just rectangular. Like I said feeling frustrated.

Was up until 4 a.m. this morning working on said afghan, etc. Finally went to bed and couldn't fall asleep. Obviously did eventually and got up at 11 a.m. Just having an off mood day in general. Know it will pass.

Bonnie I know what you mean about floors needing mopping. House is also in dumpster mode....dishes in sink piled high, floors throughout need mopping, clutter abounding . It will get taken care of eventually....certainly isn't going to just disappear! Where oh where are the cleaning fairies when I need them! LOL



Sorlenna said:


> I got a circle of crochet up to 120 stitches for my attempt at a circular jacket so far...the challenge will be sleeves, I'm thinking, as that is the bit I've not done before, but am thinking it's similar to a knitted top down cardigan. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Woke with very itchy eyes this morning, bleah. Allergies have been bad this last week or so.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry to hear about your drawing. Hope it shows up.
Mel, hope you are having a better day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you got some me time. Love this hat.


gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set.
> Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Hoping I feel a bit better today.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The BBQ sauce sounds interesting Rookie; never heard of it. Have pinned it to try later. Have never tried Cornish Hen either...may give them a try sometime too.


When I was working full time, I had our staff over here and we made beer can cornish hens - except I used the small frozen juice cans with made up lemonade, orangeade and limeade in them and used a corresponding marinade/mopping sauce. The orangeade one was voted the best tasting - it had a blood orange glaze on it. It was fun to do.
I'm surprised being from Georgia that you've never heard of the white BBQ sauce -- we first learned of it when we were in Tennessee several years ago. It is very very good...don't worry about using a lot of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.

Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.

I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Mary; I'll keep that in mind. I haven't given up yet. Yes, I saw his beginning of Mishka. It is going to be fantastic for sure.


pacer said:


> We could go to the printer and get a larger print if you can't find it. Sorry to hear it is lost. Matthew has decided that he wants to draw a head shot of Mishka instead of the whole picture. I am excited to see him do that as it is a different approach to a drawing. He was so cute last night as he asked me to take the picture and post it so he could brighten Sonja's day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your uncle is in my prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the afghan (circle/starburst). It seems to deep cupping. I've gone up in hook size since one tip said it would be a possible remedy. Helped a little. Seems to get of pattern the larger it gets and I keep ripping back. Going to check more videos (again thanks Kathy for suggesting some to look for). Put it aside and decided to try my hand at the lacy one in the classes video; did fine but do not like the pattern. I'm not much of a lacy blanket kind of person and neither are my DDS. May step back and try to do the ripple stitch afghan I've seen that is just rectangular. Like I said feeling frustrated.
> 
> Was up until 4 a.m. this morning working on said afghan, etc. Finally went to bed and couldn't fall asleep. Obviously did eventually and got up at 11 a.m. Just having an off mood day in general. Know it will pass.
> 
> Bonnie I know what you mean about floors needing mopping. House is also in dumpster mode....dishes in sink piled high, floors throughout need mopping, clutter abounding . It will get taken care of eventually....certainly isn't going to just disappear! Where oh where are the cleaning fairies when I need them! LOL


Sorry you're having issues with the afghan. I have a starburst pattern stashed away. One of these days will unpack more boxes. Have had back and neck issues for a few days. Wow just started pouring! Well that's Florida for you! Oh and about cleaning house- "who ya gonna call - dust busters! Hope you feel better! Hugs!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the afghan (circle/starburst). It seems to deep cupping. I've gone up in hook size since one tip said it would be a possible remedy. Helped a little. Seems to get of pattern the larger it gets and I keep ripping back. Going to check more videos (again thanks Kathy for suggesting some to look for). Put it aside and decided to try my hand at the lacy one in the classes video; did fine but do not like the pattern. I'm not much of a lacy blanket kind of person and neither are my DDS. May step back and try to do the ripple stitch afghan I've seen that is just rectangular. Like I said feeling frustrated.
> 
> Was up until 4 a.m. this morning working on said afghan, etc. Finally went to bed and couldn't fall asleep. Obviously did eventually and got up at 11 a.m. Just having an off mood day in general. Know it will pass.
> 
> Bonnie I know what you mean about floors needing mopping. House is also in dumpster mode....dishes in sink piled high, floors throughout need mopping, clutter abounding . It will get taken care of eventually....certainly isn't going to just disappear! Where oh where are the cleaning fairies when I need them! LOL


Sorry to hear you're having issues with ripple afghan. I have a starburst pattern still packed away and never made it. One of these days should unpack more boxes. Been having back and neck pain past few days. The picture is going to be super. Matthew is beyond talented. Hope you feel better as the day goes on. As far as cleaning house - "who ya gonna call - dust busters! Hugs!????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry about double post! My bad!????


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Rookie so sorry to hear such news. In my prayers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH just got home; work ended early today. Of course you have to figure he's been at work since 6 a.m. and it is 12:30 now.....a full day in my book. Going to go get something to eat (only had coffee so far) Pulling up my big girl panties and getting on with the day. Will TTYL....sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and prayers for all.
gwen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna how is your mouth feeling?


It's actually taking a back seat to the allergy issues at this point! The front is still sore, so biting things is not quite happening yet, but I'm learning to chew again with all these extra teeth. Ha ha! I have to remember to chew on both sides now (had only been using the left side since that's where I had teeth before). I'm still loving the results of having this done and look forward to being "normal" again soon!

Gwen, I'm sorry you're frustrated (I feel that a lot when I'm learning something, as I feel I should just "get it"), so maybe a time out for the project for the time being will help.

About your drawing of Sydney--could you contact the ladies and see if one of them remembers seeing it? She might have put it away somewhere where it wouldn't get damaged. Worth a try, anyway.

Mel, glad you got some me time and hope that lifts your spirits some. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, hope they discover what your uncles problem is quickly & he improves.

Mary, so wonderful of Matthew that he wants to lift Sonjas spirits with the picture of Mishka, I'm sure it's going to be great as all of them are.

Gwen, hope you find the picture of Sydney, I know that frustration well, when my sister was here the other night, I tried to find some prints I had made of old family photos that I got when in Ontario, I couldn't find them snywhere???? Now I know it's really time to clean my disaster area.

I went back to sleep after DH left, didn't wake til 10:30, I never sleep late like that now I need to get at it. I had thought about running in to Lloyd today but think I will get caught up at home today & do that tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today was a lovely sunny day. DD and Serena came over after lunch for a couple of hours and we were outside most of it. And then.... about 4pm we had black sky, then some lightning and thunder. And then it absolutely bucketed down! We had 9mm in about half an hour. I had waterfalls at edge of my roof and actual running water going past my back door. Good grief.
> 
> And on that note here are a couple of photos from today.....


Is there a gardener in her future? :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your uncle is in my prayers.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to learn the broomstick crochet stitch and make a blanket but as usual ran out of yarn anyone got any suggestions for what colour border would go with this blanket . It's a soft yellow buttery colour


How about a nice soft grey?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> morning all, today after i finish working at church, i am working in the yard, after wks of rain, seriously i think our total inches is like 18 inches. nothing like Louisiana, i plan to work in yard today, our temp. is low humidity and in the 70's. good camping weather. lots of weed pulling and got to dig out some stray trees popping up in beds while its wet enough to dig easily.
> just wondered, what happened to Purple Fi. i know i have not been on reg. in ages, but i have not seen her post at all. to busy or what.
> Gwennie i love the sound of your pound cake. i marked the pg. when i can get bj to see why the printer is not working, i want that recipe.love a good moist pound cake.
> Sam you have a good time. i am getting anxious about leaving for Nashville, love to go there and just chill with sister and hopefully her two kids can pop in and her grandson.usually i have mom or Leslie with us, but i said they have both been this yr already so its mine and bj time to travel alone. Besides we will prob. do the girls long wk end again in the spring like we did last yr. i just enjoy when bj and i travel, if some place looks interesting we pull off and plunder around to just rest our legs and bodies. its not near time for the trees to be turning, but driving in Nashville is one of the prettiest trips to make, those rolling hills and the foliage is awesome, we do have some beautiful places here, but you really need to get up into the Ozark mountains for the best scenes.
> ...


Enjoy your trip to Nashville with bj.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are going to love seeing the pictured of Mishka progress. Matthew did one at the 2nd KAP for me and then I commissioned one from him of Sydney. I have to admit I am a bit distressed about it. I had it in my craft room until I could get DH to frame it for me and ever since I had the ladies help me clean/organize in there I haven't been able to find it. I'm still looking for it but have this horrible fear that it got thrown away. I know...should have framed it immediately but DH was going to make a special frame for it and just hadn't had the time/money to do it. If it doesn't turn up I'll have to commission Matthew to do another. In the mean time will keep searching. I'm embarrassed to admit this has happened to my fabulous drawing.


I'm looking forward to seeing Mathew s drawing as it progresses . Showed husband the first picture and straight away he said that looks like mishka s eyes . 
Hope you find your picture of Sydney


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, looking good.


Sure is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's Japanese mint oil


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I had four brothers and one of them drew a moustach on my graduation picture!!!


I'm sorry that wasn't very nice but I'm sorry to say I did laugh when I read your post :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cornish game hens? We once raised pheasants, which are quite small, I found they dried out badly when roasted so ended up cooking them in those cooking bags


Yes that's what I was trying to think of


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We could go to the printer and get a larger print if you can't find it. Sorry to hear it is lost. Matthew has decided that he wants to draw a head shot of Mishka instead of the whole picture. I am excited to see him do that as it is a different approach to a drawing. He was so cute last night as he asked me to take the picture and post it so he could brighten Sonja's day.


You can tell Mathew that he definitely brightened my day and my husbands


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cornish Hens? We love to 1/2 them and make them on the grill. I especially like them with the Southern White BBQ Sauce. It would be great with your homemade horseradish.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/big-bob-gibsons-alabama-white-bbq-sauce-recipe.html


DH would like the sauce. Have not tried halving them and doing on the grill. Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Which county fair did you go to Tami? Ours is Geauga and it's next week. I' looking forward to going too. I get in free on Friday beause I will be the the Master gardener booth for a while. I may go with my daaughter another day too if I can.


Lorain cty


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Last evening DH decided he wasn't getting enough attention so he tripped over a door threshold and fell. Of course I couldn't get him up so had to call 911. The fire department was very busy so they sent the big ladder truck. The firemen got him up and by that time the ambulance crew arrived. He wasn't badly hurt but the crew decided that because of his age and because he did bump his head they would take him to the emergency room to be checked out. The closest hospital diverted him to a hospital in town. The reason being that he is on a blood thinner and because he hit his head, if there was a brain bleed the local hospital wasn't able to handle it. I was on my way to the hospital when this happened so the crew didn't have any way to contact me. I went to the ER and they told me he was diverted and if course my mind played crazy tricks on me. I went down town and our daughter was there so I had company. They did a CT scan of his head and back, lots of lab work and x-ray and nothing was broken so after many hours he was able to come home. Today, needless to say, he is very sore but otherwise doing OK. I am so thankful for good and timely help, medical attention and the grace of God. Will be so happy to move to a safer home,


It was good that the crew took him to emerg. Always better to be safe than sorry and I'm glad that your DH is okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the afghan (circle/starburst). It seems to deep cupping. I've gone up in hook size since one tip said it would be a possible remedy. Helped a little. Seems to get of pattern the larger it gets and I keep ripping back. Going to check more videos (again thanks Kathy for suggesting some to look for). Put it aside and decided to try my hand at the lacy one in the classes video; did fine but do not like the pattern. I'm not much of a lacy blanket kind of person and neither are my DDS. May step back and try to do the ripple stitch afghan I've seen that is just rectangular. Like I said feeling frustrated.
> 
> Was up until 4 a.m. this morning working on said afghan, etc. Finally went to bed and couldn't fall asleep. Obviously did eventually and got up at 11 a.m. Just having an off mood day in general. Know it will pass.
> 
> Bonnie I know what you mean about floors needing mopping. House is also in dumpster mode....dishes in sink piled high, floors throughout need mopping, clutter abounding . It will get taken care of eventually....certainly isn't going to just disappear! Where oh where are the cleaning fairies when I need them! LOL


It might be the pattern, and not something you are doing wrong.

I need the cleaning fairies here, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


Sending prayers for your uncle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't know there was a new ben hur movie - that would be the second remake. they would really have to be good to beat the carleton heston movie. the silent movie is also very good - even the chariot race is great. --- sam


I don't think I will go to see it. It can't compare with Charleton Heston.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, healing energy sent for your DU.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie☺
> Gage will be home soonish. Told my friend around noon. I have missed him but also enjoyed my me time.


It gets to be harder at the other end of the teen years I found, although girls can be different. You do need that 'me time'.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I missed saying "bon voyage". I heard that the temp in Seattle this morning was a comfortable 70. Hope all went well on your flight and that you have a wonderful visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> be careful i went for one and came back with sisters,one plays well with maddi our snorki her name is harper and Scout doesn't tolerate the dog, its beneath her. :sm17:


I'm not sure how my dog, Candy, would react to a new kitty. She barks at one she sees on TV.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up.
> Got a few things accomplished today. Greg came with more boxes finally.
> 
> Sam have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your time in Seattle.
> ...


That is really sweet. Love the headband. Are you still knitting hats as well?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes that is exactly what we have, a load of rubbish. Stu watches his sport in the man cave and I watch good stuff lol! in the lounge or bedroom.
> We don't like the same programmes so to avoid a war, we watch our own tv in separate rooms. Sounds bad but it works for us!


Just what my DH and I used to do. I paid for the movie channel but it's a waste of money. There isn't anything worthwhile watching. Don't even recognize half the actors.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cornish Hens? We love to 1/2 them and make them on the grill. I especially like them with the Southern White BBQ Sauce. It would be great with your homemade horseradish.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/big-bob-gibsons-alabama-white-bbq-sauce-recipe.html


I have a little chuckle whenever I hear about Cornish Game Hens. The last time I had one, was one week after I had a total shoulder replacement. Jack and I were invited to a slightly fancy dinner party with 3 other couples. With my left arm in a sling, the little bird looked like too much of a challenge for me. Jack had to cut up my bird for me, so I wouldn't send it sliding across the table into someone's lap across from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The completed _Waiting for Rain_
> and the yarn for my next project- that came in the mail today- have to double check the yardage.


Lovely, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 45 and there are still 25 more to go but I have to do something else right now. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Julie.


 :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> We could go to the printer and get a larger print if you can't find it. Sorry to hear it is lost. Matthew has decided that he wants to draw a head shot of Mishka instead of the whole picture. I am excited to see him do that as it is a different approach to a drawing. He was so cute last night as he asked me to take the picture and post it so he could brighten Sonja's day.


What a thoughtful person Matthew is; I'm so glad I had the pleasure of spending an evening with you both.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Julie that is so pretty! Love the colors! Do hope you're feeling much better and cough has eased too! Take good care of yourself! Hugs!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie that is so pretty! Love the colors! Do hope you're feeling much better and cough has eased too! Take good care of yourself! Hugs!????


Thank you, Joan! I can breathe through my nose just now, which is an improvement- but one that comes and goes. Hugs to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for your uncle.


I too hope your uncle gets better Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


That looks gorgeous Julie . I love the blue tones , looking forward to seeing it when you have done some of the patten work


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Oh Julie, that is so pretty....its turning out just like I pictured in my mind when you posted the skeins!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> What a thoughtful person Matthew is; I'm so glad I had the pleasure of spending an evening with you both.


It was a delightful evening for us as well. Matthew is very thoughtful and thinks good thoughts for each of us. Even if you haven't met Matthew, he wishes each person here the best. For those who have met him, I am sure you would agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks gorgeous Julie . I love the blue tones , looking forward to seeing it when you have done some of the patten work


Nearly there, Sonja- I think on last count I had about one more row to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Oh Julie, that is so pretty....its turning out just like I pictured in my mind when you posted the skeins!


Thank you- I am really enjoying working it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


So glad I don't have to worry about expensive maintenance- I am glad you discovered it in good time though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


Sorry to hear. That is a blessing. Another is that, though the new tires might not be in this weeks budget, but you do have a savings that can cover it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a delightful evening for us as well. Matthew is very thoughtful and thinks good thoughts for each of us. Even if you haven't met Matthew, he wishes each person here the best. For those who have met him, I am sure you would agree.


Absolutely!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You can tell Mathew that he definitely brightened my day and my husbands


I will let him know when I get home from the mechanics. He was so excited for me to come home yesterday so I could take a picture to show you. He explained to me what part of Mishka that he wants to draw and I am excited to see him do it. A few years ago he wouldn't have attempted drawing this picture because of the length of hair that your dog has.

I need to take my camera in to be serviced since it puts a spot into my pictures. It is under warranty which is a blessing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear. That is a blessing. Another is that, though the new tires might not be in this weeks budget, but you do have a savings that can cover it.


Absolutely and I will have better control on the snow covered roads this winter. I replaced the other 2 tires last year so I only need to replace 2 this time. The treads have been looking low lately and some dry rot was developing. The nail was probably a blessing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad I don't have to worry about expensive maintenance- I am glad you discovered it in good time though.


Thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


Not good, I'm glad you didn't get stranded with a flat.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


Prayers for your uncle, and yes Priests need prayers as much as the rest of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I now have a relatively clean house, just waiting for the floors to dry. I'll no longer stick to the kitchen floor???? At least until the next canning session.

Just decided to have a little break before I head to the garden, I need to get after the #%#% slugs before they do more damage. If the tomatoes are dry I may pick some of the big ones before the slugs attack them


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


Sending best wishes to your uncle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will let him know when I get home from the mechanics. He was so excited for me to come home yesterday so I could take a picture to show you. He explained to me what part of Mishka that he wants to draw and I am excited to see him do it. A few years ago he wouldn't have attempted drawing this picture because of the length of hair that your dog has.
> 
> I need to take my camera in to be serviced since it puts a spot into my pictures. It is under warranty which is a blessing.


I am glad you have a warranty on your camera. Mine is old enough it isn't covered any more. It is older than the one that just completely died. And it has a spot on the lens. You can have DS#1 take photos of it with his phone until you get it back. He can then email them to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Absolutely and I will have better control on the snow covered roads this winter. I replaced the other 2 tires last year so I only need to replace 2 this time. The treads have been looking low lately and some dry rot was developing. The nail was probably a blessing.


I am sure it was. You do realize that tires can go out of date and blow out, even though there is plenty of tread on them, right?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the way the colors are progressing Julie. That is going to look beautiful on you with your sparkling blue eyes.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And that is a good blessing Mary. Better the expense now and not chance the blow out and accident. Glad you could see the blessing in this.



pacer said:


> Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.

Beautiful work Julie.

Mary I am happy to hear that it was discovered without blowing a tire. God was watching over you and your family.

Last night started this before falling asleep on the couch. 

Nevis Top Down V neck baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 
NB size. Working on the matching hat. Will post it later when done


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


Will be keeping her in my thoughts and hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Marianne. 
Melody do you knit in your sleep? So many lovely things you make means you must.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


That's what Bub had done over New Year's Eve--it went very well and it's a much easier procedure than it was just a few years ago--I will trust that Marianne is in good hands with her docs & that she'll come through just fine. Sending light & love her way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad you caught the tire, Mary--I had one about to go a few months ago and DD happened to see the spot, so luckily no blowout for us either. Blessings indeed!

Prayers for the priest & all else in need.

I'm making DD's green bean chili (well, a recipe she found) for supper; we've had it before and it's good. Did I post the link the last time we made it? If not, it's here: http://neighborfoodblog.com/2014/09/moms-green-bean-chili.html

We may get rain again today (would be nice), but I'm not sure from the sky. The chances for the next 3 days are good, the weather folk say, so we'll see.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so cute! Love the stitch. Hugs, Mel!♡


gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set.
> Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Hoping I feel a bit better today.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw - that is sad. (I always tell my brother, "don't be that uncle who makes all the kids cry!")


Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine he was in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Christmas was always a really big gathering when I was young as both grandfathers lived with us & all my parents siblings & families came & went over the day. Mom youngest of 10 & dad youngest of 6. One year I got a doll, about the size of a year old baby, my moms brother who liked to tease kids incessantly told me he was throwing my doll in the stove, he opened the bottom door of the coal heater & started to put it in,nothing was supposed to really happen but a piece of coal dropped & branded the dolls forehead, I'm not sure who was more upset, my uncle or me as he would have never intentionally done it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He is a kind person!


pacer said:


> We could go to the printer and get a larger print if you can't find it. Sorry to hear it is lost. Matthew has decided that he wants to draw a head shot of Mishka instead of the whole picture. I am excited to see him do that as it is a different approach to a drawing. He was so cute last night as he asked me to take the picture and post it so he could brighten Sonja's day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookie, praying for the men in your life! And stamina for you!


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the colors, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


I understand why Marianne is so worried and I'm glad that she's getting right in to have all the necessary procedures done. Prayers for her quick recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel - I love the little cardigan - you do such beautiful knitting. Hope you're feeling a little better each day.

Mary - sorry about the tires; but better to be on safe ones than worn ones. Hope the savings is able to build back up before needed again.

Julie - the shawl is gorgeous; I love those colors and the pattern you picked seems perfect for it.

Time to get DH out for a walk and then some dinner. I haven't heard any more on my uncle's condition, but am happy for all the prayers being said on his behalf.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I now have a relatively clean house, just waiting for the floors to dry. I'll no longer stick to the kitchen floor???? At least until the next canning session.
> 
> Just decided to have a little break before I head to the garden, I need to get after the #%#% slugs before they do more damage. If the tomatoes are dry I may pick some of the big ones before the slugs attack them


Salt for the ones you an see. Beer in a shallow dish for the ones you can't. Hope you get the tomatoes before the slugs do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


Lots of prayers and hugs for Marianne. I know she is frightened. We all would be. Hope that she doesn't need the leg done for awhile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


Who is taking care of Marianne's Mom?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely, I'm partial to blues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the way the colors are progressing Julie. That is going to look beautiful on you with your sparkling blue eyes.


I do too, I am now well on the way with the first wedge of lace- because it is so silky it is not holding the pattern as well as a pure wool would. I am glad I knitted the woolen one first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Mel! And a thank you. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, glad you could see bright side of nail in tires and can have them replaced. Eagerly awaiting Matthew's pic of Mishka.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love the colors, Julie!


It is working up really nicely, thanks, April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mel - I love the little cardigan - you do such beautiful knitting. Hope you're feeling a little better each day.
> 
> Mary - sorry about the tires; but better to be on safe ones than worn ones. Hope the savings is able to build back up before needed again.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rookie.
Hoping you will have more news of your uncle before too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely, I'm partial to blues.


I am partial to so many colours it would be hard to choose between, but some I will not wear! Although I love to paint with strong yellows and oranges- real Nasturtium colours!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, very nice, again, love the texture. Hope you are feeling better..
Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Of course she is scared. Sending healing energy and prayers that surgery goes well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Such beautiful knitting Julie and Mel; you two are knitting stars!!!

Prayers for Marianne; surgery is always a worry, but cardiac surgery has come such a long way.

Mary, I'm so glad you didn't have a blown tire. And now you will be in good shape for winter. Man, did summer go fast, or what!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Melody. The cardigan jacket looks fantastic. I'd like a big version of that.


gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a lot to go through. Sending prayers for Marianne, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so nice, Melody. That would be pretty in an adult size.


gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm....the green bean chili sounds interestingly yummy. Pinned it for when it gets cold here.

Tonight I made a dish that turned out well too. Gnocchi with Zucchini Ribbons & Parsley Brown Butter. You can find it here if interested. http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/251860/gnocchi-with-zucchini-ribbons-parsley-brown-butter/ 
I had never eaten or cooked gnocchi before and was really pleased with it. Also fixed chorizo (links) which was a first for me (Mexican sausage). It was okay but don't know if I'd fix the chorizo again. Maybe if I grilled them I would like them better though.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad you caught the tire, Mary--I had one about to go a few months ago and DD happened to see the spot, so luckily no blowout for us either. Blessings indeed!
> 
> Prayers for the priest & all else in need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No one will be at the house with Marianne's mom while Marianne is having the procedure done. She sleeps until noon or later usually so hopefully that will happen. They will be sure she has a phone very near her if she needs help. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Who is taking care of Marianne's Mom?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A good warm meal to eat while wearing a Guernsey, right!!?


Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....the green bean chili sounds interestingly yummy. Pinned it for when it gets cold here.
> 
> Tonight I made a dish that turned out well too. Gnocchi with Zucchini Ribbons & Parsley Brown Butter. You can find it here if interested. http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/251860/gnocchi-with-zucchini-ribbons-parsley-brown-butter/
> I had never eaten or cooked gnocchi before and was really pleased with it. Also fixed chorizo (links) which was a first for me (Mexican sausage). It was okay but don't know if I'd fix the chorizo again. Maybe if I grilled them I would like them better though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Such beautiful knitting Julie and Mel; you two are knitting stars!!!
> 
> Prayers for Marianne; surgery is always a worry, but cardiac surgery has come such a long way.
> 
> Mary, I'm so glad you didn't have a blown tire. And now you will be in good shape for winter. Man, did summer go fast, or what!!


Thank you- in my opinion Mel is a lot faster knitter than am I! I plod along and get there because I have few distractions!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


I am in awe of your skills, Mel. The sweater is so cute and perfectly done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No one will be at the house with Marianne's mom while Marianne is having the procedure done. She sleeps until noon or later usually so hopefully that will happen. They will be sure she has a phone very near her if she needs help.


I guess needs must. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- in my opinion Mel is a lot faster knitter than am I! I plod along and get there because I have few distractions!


Hmmmm. Sounds a bit like the tortoise and the hare.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....the green bean chili sounds interestingly yummy. Pinned it for when it gets cold here.
> 
> Tonight I made a dish that turned out well too. Gnocchi with Zucchini Ribbons & Parsley Brown Butter. You can find it here if interested. http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/251860/gnocchi-with-zucchini-ribbons-parsley-brown-butter/
> I had never eaten or cooked gnocchi before and was really pleased with it. Also fixed chorizo (links) which was a first for me (Mexican sausage). It was okay but don't know if I'd fix the chorizo again. Maybe if I grilled them I would like them better though.


I was surprised at how much I liked it the first time. I was able to eat quite a bit tonight!

We've only made chorizo "scrambled." Never had it in links, and now we don't eat the real chorizo because of the fat. We get soyrizo, a vegetarian version, when we can find it. Usually have it with eggs and fried potatoes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never had gnocchi, but I bookmarked the recipe, as it sounds good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the matching hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A good warm meal to eat while wearing a Guernsey, right!!?


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmmm. Sounds a bit like the tortoise and the hare.


Does a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


I hope all goes well for Marianne tomorrow, that BP is getting dangerously high. They do amazing work with stents now, so much less invasive than the old bypass surgery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> Such beautiful knitting Julie and Mel; you two are knitting stars!!!
> 
> Prayers for Marianne; surgery is always a worry, but cardiac surgery has come such a long way.
> 
> Mary, I'm so glad you didn't have a blown tire. And now you will be in good shape for winter. Man, did summer go fast, or what!!


My feelings exactly. Prayers for all in need. Priests need prayers especially.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Salt for the ones you an see. Beer in a shallow dish for the ones you can't. Hope you get the tomatoes before the slugs do!


I was told too much salt is bad for my garden so last night I went on a search for other methods. I found that ammonia diluted 1 part in 4 parts water will also do the trick, since liquid nitrogen fertilizer is ammonia, I mixed some of that up & was please to see the little buggers foam nicely from the as well???????? I'm going to see if maybe putting anhydrous ammonia fertilizer on in the spring would do them in, I think I will contact the agriculture department at the university to see. I'm really sick of these things! I plucked about 100 of them into a dish with tweezers & dumped salt on them there, they were on my potatoes & I didn't want to wreck them.
I think it must be because we've had so much rain that they are becoming so numerous.
It was nice this afternoon so the tomatoes were dry, I picked 2 flats of the big ones this evening. I think to save my nice cabbages I will have to pick them as well???? I Will throw 2 or 3 big ones n the freezer for cabbage rolls, not sure what I will do with the rest as my cold room won't be cold enough yet, maybe I'll put some in DSs fridge, he's not home enough to fill it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that shawl is going to be lovely, such a pretty pattern & color, sure seems to be gong quickly.

Melody, you sure manage to put out the baby sweaters quickly, very nice. Marianna Mel has such lovely patterns.

Jeanette, hope you get some news of your uncle soon
I've got Aerial America on TV just now about New York State, pretty scenery & interesting show. Do any of you watch it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.

Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course. 


This is how I make them...

you need approx 6 metres of double sided eyelet lace. 8 ply yarn. pair of 3.75mm knitting needles. coat hanger
Cut the lace into 7 pieces each with 71 eyelet holes. I fold the edge under at each end.... just fold under 1 eyelet.
Cast on 67 stitches.
Knit 1 row plain.
Knit lace into rows 2, 6, 10, 14, 18, 22, 26
Knit 3 rows between each row with lace. (ALL rows are knitted. No purl rows)
Row 27 and 28 knit, then cast off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Other than working at the festival I gave no plans while DH is away, I was thinking my friend & I should at least go to the city for a day but haven't asked her yet as she just got home from vacation on Monday night.
> 
> I've been working on the picture for 2 months already, seems to take forever, just a few minutes each night & th but if crochet went pretty quickly, something I can drop & pick up between other things,


 :sm24: I think a day trip with your friend is a great idea!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set.
> Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Hoping I feel a bit better today.
> ...


I am glad you got some "me" time even if you did sleep. Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that shawl is going to be lovely, such a pretty pattern & color, sure seems to be gong quickly.
> 
> Melody, you sure manage to put out the baby sweaters quickly, very nice. Marianna Mel has such lovely patterns.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course.
> 
> This is how I make them...
> 
> ...


Very pretty- I think one would pay a bomb for the hangers here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling very frustrated with the afghan (circle/starburst). It seems to deep cupping. I've gone up in hook size since one tip said it would be a possible remedy. Helped a little. Seems to get of pattern the larger it gets and I keep ripping back. Going to check more videos (again thanks Kathy for suggesting some to look for). Put it aside and decided to try my hand at the lacy one in the classes video; did fine but do not like the pattern. I'm not much of a lacy blanket kind of person and neither are my DDS. May step back and try to do the ripple stitch afghan I've seen that is just rectangular. Like I said feeling frustrated.
> 
> Was up until 4 a.m. this morning working on said afghan, etc. Finally went to bed and couldn't fall asleep. Obviously did eventually and got up at 11 a.m. Just having an off mood day in general. Know it will pass.
> 
> Bonnie I know what you mean about floors needing mopping. House is also in dumpster mode....dishes in sink piled high, floors throughout need mopping, clutter abounding . It will get taken care of eventually....certainly isn't going to just disappear! Where oh where are the cleaning fairies when I need them! LOL


Aaaw I hope you feeling in better spirits today. Dont knock yourself about your crochet skills.... you have already done more complicated stitches than I have.! There are loads of free ripple stitch patterns out there.... also check out the whoot they have lots and lots of crochet stuff.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH just got home; work ended early today. Of course you have to figure he's been at work since 6 a.m. and it is 12:30 now.....a full day in my book. Going to go get something to eat (only had coffee so far) Pulling up my big girl panties and getting on with the day. Will TTYL....sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} and prayers for all.
> gwen


Good for you! And hugs back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope your uncle gets better Jeanette


Ditto from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


Oh poor Marianne.... but its much better to get stints in now than have a huge heart attack. Thinking of her. My friend had a stint in last year, she was frightened too but all was fine. I am glad they are doing this so quickly now for Marianne. With luck they may look at the blockage in her leg while she is there.... that would make sense to me. Thinking of her today. Hope all goes well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


That looks great. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad you caught the tire, Mary--I had one about to go a few months ago and DD happened to see the spot, so luckily no blowout for us either. Blessings indeed!
> 
> Prayers for the priest & all else in need.
> 
> ...


That sounds yummy, have just bookmarked the link, there looks like there's some good recipes on there. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day, read a book and did some drawing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was told too much salt is bad for my garden so last night I went on a search for other methods. I found that ammonia diluted 1 part in 4 parts water will also do the trick, since liquid nitrogen fertilizer is ammonia, I mixed some of that up & was please to see the little buggers foam nicely from the as well???????? I'm going to see if maybe putting anhydrous ammonia fertilizer on in the spring would do them in, I think I will contact the agriculture department at the university to see. I'm really sick of these things! I plucked about 100 of them into a dish with tweezers & dumped salt on them there, they were on my potatoes & I didn't want to wreck them.
> I think it must be because we've had so much rain that they are becoming so numerous.
> It was nice this afternoon so the tomatoes were dry, I picked 2 flats of the big ones this evening. I think to save my nice cabbages I will have to pick them as well???? I Will throw 2 or 3 big ones n the freezer for cabbage rolls, not sure what I will do with the rest as my cold room won't be cold enough yet, maybe I'll put some in DSs fridge, he's not home enough to fill it up.


I can see why you wouldn't want to put a lot of salt in the garden. My thinking was to just sprinkle some on the slugs, not put a lot on the ground. Glad you found a method that worked. Checking with the ag department is a great idea. You sure don't want them in the potatoes or cabbages. Too bad you can't send me a cabbage or two! I like to slice them about an inch thick, drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle with a bit of salt and pepper, and roast. MMMMmmmm good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.
> 
> Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


It's looks great Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.
> 
> Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


Yes that's mish alright you have captured her perfect Mathew looks like she is thinking what to do next . 
She has been busy lately chasing the magpies who have been extremely chatty and flying in and out the garden . Any other bird that comes in the garden she barely raises an eyebrow but the magpies she just has to chase


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course.
> 
> This is how I make them...
> 
> ...


They look beautiful Cathy would make a lovely gift


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I have skimmed through the last of last weeks TP. Mary thanks so much for all the photos of KAP.
> 
> Its been cold and wet here the last couple of days again. Earlier in the week we had a few days of lovely sunshine and in the high teens. Come on Spring.
> 
> ...


That's looking good, can't wait to see it finished, the colors sound lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Very hot yesterday and super humid. Got some stitching done and now have to move snap frame to work on lower portion of piece. Sunday is usually a busy day and might have to skip it today.


Oh that's coming along beautifully. I purchased a small magnifying light that hangs around the neck so that I can try to get through a cross stitch or two out of the mass that I have started, some with only a couple stitches on them. Wish me luck, it will be a bit before I try, I've just started a crocheted doily to go with the baby sack I'm finishing up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Here is a photo of a scarf I just finished...not my favorite colors but it was yarn I had and allowed me to really see the pattern. It is called Magic Stripe by Sara H Baldwin, free on line. I suspect it may have a proper name but I couldn't find it. Maybe one of you gifted knitters will know the stitch. Thanks for looking!


That's really neat, I like the way it stripes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, that barbecue was more accurately a feast!


That was my thought too, that is a lot of yummy sounding food, I think I gained 5 pounds reading it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got the photo to come through (I think the issue is that my phone doesn't like sending full size images, so I reduced it to 50% and it came through). This is Star of the Orient by Judy Martin. Here, it's on a Queen size mattress, so just a narrow border should fill it out well. I'm very happy with it, thrilled in fact, so I think I'm going to keep this one!


That looks wonderful, you're really finishing up projects.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11:45pm.
> 
> Had to talk myself into getting out of bed this morning ????  Finally did and had to go for groceries. Watched a few movies tonight and finished my latest knit.
> 
> ...


That turned out so cute. 
I hope you start to feel more yourself soon Mel, take it easy, one breath at a time. HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Do like Matthew does and carry the yarn around for a short bit and if it feels good then you can buy it but if it starts to make your hand uncomfortable, then you leave it there. It is an interesting technique for yarn shopping. I hope you have a wonderful time.


Interesting technique but very effective. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Baby blanket all done,centres are deep purple, variegated middles in pinks, mauve , cream shades.
> Photo doesn't show it up exactly.


That's turned out lovely, I really like those blankets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thankyou it's been quite a production line this year I've done 4 of these, time to try something else methinks.
> I have a few more baby things in mind but need a bit of a break before getting into it, feeling a bit unwell tonight, sore ear and sneezes, oops think Julie's malady has travelled, it's the season for the sneezing, with this changeable weather. Early night coming up.


Oh no, I hope you are able to shake it quickly if it's a cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm up to page 28 now, so I guess I'll go to bed and start reading backwards tomorrow so that I'm a little more up to date. 
A certain Sphynx kitty is going to get herself into trouble I think, she's discovered that I've suddenly gotten more houseplants around, she doesn't usually bother them but for some reason she's decided to try to eat the one on the piano. She is the naughty one of the group most of the time for some reason, Bruno doesn't often get into trouble but when he does it's usually a doozy, Grey is the best behaved of the three, he'll jump onto my lap and gently pat my cheek. If Sphynx thinks she wants attention and is being ignored, she'll nip my finger, Bruno just pushes my phone or tablet out of the way, rather forcefully. lol
Okay, I was just going to say good night, so now that I've written 3 paragraphs, good night. 
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was 6 or 7 one if my cousins cut off 2 of my ringlets right at the back of my neck, first time I had a haircut, boy were my parents mad, I'm sure my cousin got her backside warmed for that one!


Oh dear- I guess you needed it all cut after that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am up and at it. Gage went to my best friends house for a sleep over. I just needed me time. I fell asleep on the couch watching Netflix. Although I did manage to make the matching Carla baby hat to match the set.
> Also cast on for the Nevis baby pattern from Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Hoping I feel a bit better today.
> ...


Time to yourself is important- hope Greg and Gage can keep spending time together and enjoying it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are going to love seeing the pictured of Mishka progress. Matthew did one at the 2nd KAP for me and then I commissioned one from him of Sydney. I have to admit I am a bit distressed about it. I had it in my craft room until I could get DH to frame it for me and ever since I had the ladies help me clean/organize in there I haven't been able to find it. I'm still looking for it but have this horrible fear that it got thrown away. I know...should have framed it immediately but DH was going to make a special frame for it and just hadn't had the time/money to do it. If it doesn't turn up I'll have to commission Matthew to do another. In the mean time will keep searching. I'm embarrassed to admit this has happened to my fabulous drawing.


Oh no how awful if it really has been thrown out- but surely it would have been clear it wasn't just rubbish? Maybe someone just tidied up so well it got put somewhere and just not found yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


Praying that he recovers and that you are able to get up to see him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Thats looking really pretty Julie. One of my KP ladies today was very impressed that you mentioned each of those who admired the yarn on the main forum.

A fair bit of talking about Angela at the group today- but we did manage to find plenty of other things to say about her. Card sent off to her husband.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:15 am here and I just received word from my cousin. A tornado hit Windsor Ontario (Canada)this afternoon and I received word she is ok. I am thanking God right now. She said it was stormy out but her gut told her something was wrong. She left early and I am glad she did. It hit the Industrial area hard. 

Grateful to God. ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Absolutely and I will have better control on the snow covered roads this winter. I replaced the other 2 tires last year so I only need to replace 2 this time. The treads have been looking low lately and some dry rot was developing. The nail was probably a blessing.


God works in mysterious ways


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


If Cindi is at the hospital who will with Marianne's mother? 
Praying that things go well for Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


Thats really nice Mel- gray is a very popular colour for babies these days. And it looks great on them as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am here and I just received word from my cousin. A tornado hit Windsor Ontario (Canada)this afternoon and I received word she is ok. I am thanking God right now. She said it was stormy out but her gut told her something was wrong. She left early and I am glad she did. It hit the Industrial area hard.
> 
> Grateful to God. ????


I'm glad your cousin is OK, hope there were no injuries or fatalities, terrible to lose property but that can be replaced.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Miska is really coming through in that drawing,I think Matthew gets better with each drawing

Cathy, nice hangers, what a nice gift. I don't think I've seen that lace here.

I found my missing photos while cleaning today so I can give them to my sister on Sat. I had put them up in the closet where I store photo albums, I was sure I had put them in an envelope for her already

Well, I better get off to bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your cousin is OK, hope there were no injuries or fatalities, terrible to lose property but that can be replaced.


I have not heard of any injuries or deaths so far. Will let you know if I do hear more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely! :sm24:


 :sm24: I've got the first wedge of lace done now- still got to take a photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats looking really pretty Julie. One of my KP ladies today was very impressed that you mentioned each of those who admired the yarn on the main forum.
> 
> A fair bit of talking about Angela at the group today- but we did manage to find plenty of other things to say about her. Card sent off to her husband.


I do try to answer each post- but when you have been asleep the list can become a bit unmanageable- which is why I have ended up listing posters.
Good that you had a chance to talk about your friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


goodness you get the digest early- I'll be lucky to see it by 10p.m., here.

Happy Birthday Shirley!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


It's not a strange request at all- it's a prayer I often pray in similar circumstances and am praying now. It will be hard on DSF though. I assume she is round Perth way or north of WA? Do you know her well or has she always been over there?
It's a long way wherever, any idea what your DSF is wanting to do?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's not a strange request at all- it's a prayer I often pray in similar circumstances and am praying now. It will be hard on DSF though. I assume she is round Perth way or north of WA? Do you know her well or has she always been over there?
> It's a long way wherever, any idea what your DSF is wanting to do?


I got to know her a bit some years ago, when she visited one of her sons, and spoke to her a few tines when I lived with DM & DSF. I think she was a little south of Perth. If she dies, not many from this side of the country can actually afford to travel over anyway. Not her episode of renal failure, almost lost her some years ago from it, but that time she bounced back. This time has added compkication of broken bone trauma. I actually like her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shirley. Wishing many blessings to you and lots of love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


Sorry to hear this has happened. Prayers being said.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes that's mish alright you have captured her perfect Mathew looks like she is thinking what to do next .
> She has been busy lately chasing the magpies who have been extremely chatty and flying in and out the garden . Any other bird that comes in the garden she barely raises an eyebrow but the magpies she just has to chase


I think he is doing well at capturing the personality. So much fun to come home to see what he has accomplished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


And Happy Birthday Shirley from me... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


Oh dear. Thinking of you all. Not a strange request at all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a very happy birthday Shirley!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, I use small pellets that I get at the local greenhouse . I will find out what they are called. They are not toxic to anything but the slugs. They are yucky little things!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was told too much salt is bad for my garden so last night I went on a search for other methods. I found that ammonia diluted 1 part in 4 parts water will also do the trick, since liquid nitrogen fertilizer is ammonia, I mixed some of that up & was please to see the little buggers foam nicely from the as well???????? I'm going to see if maybe putting anhydrous ammonia fertilizer on in the spring would do them in, I think I will contact the agriculture department at the university to see. I'm really sick of these things! I plucked about 100 of them into a dish with tweezers & dumped salt on them there, they were on my potatoes & I didn't want to wreck them.
> I think it must be because we've had so much rain that they are becoming so numerous.
> It was nice this afternoon so the tomatoes were dry, I picked 2 flats of the big ones this evening. I think to save my nice cabbages I will have to pick them as well???? I Will throw 2 or 3 big ones n the freezer for cabbage rolls, not sure what I will do with the rest as my cold room won't be cold enough yet, maybe I'll put some in DSs fridge, he's not home enough to fill it up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How fun to watch this drawing develop, Mary. Thank you for sharing it with all of us...so awesome!


pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.
> 
> Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Sugar - thanks for the directions. How is your daughter doing?


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course.
> 
> This is how I make them...
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Those kitties all have their own personalities, don't they? And of course, they think everything we do, is done for their entertainment!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm up to page 28 now, so I guess I'll go to bed and start reading backwards tomorrow so that I'm a little more up to date.
> A certain Sphynx kitty is going to get herself into trouble I think, she's discovered that I've suddenly gotten more houseplants around, she doesn't usually bother them but for some reason she's decided to try to eat the one on the piano. She is the naughty one of the group most of the time for some reason, Bruno doesn't often get into trouble but when he does it's usually a doozy, Grey is the best behaved of the three, he'll jump onto my lap and gently pat my cheek. If Sphynx thinks she wants attention and is being ignored, she'll nip my finger, Bruno just pushes my phone or tablet out of the way, rather forcefully. lol
> Okay, I was just going to say good night, so now that I've written 3 paragraphs, good night.
> Sweet dreams!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


Happy Birthday to you, Shirley!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kate you always have the cutest cards! Do you make them yourself?


KateB said:


> Have a very happy birthday Shirley!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Liz, how was your birthday dinner?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


My ex once had what sounds like the very same thing. He had to take a combination of antibiotics for a week.... he felt fine with them. At least you know what it is now and it will be all cleared up soon. And you will be back to feeling normal again.... :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry to hear this has happened. Prayers being said.


ditto re: Heather (Busyworkerbee)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They look beautiful Cathy would make a lovely gift


They are nice and are so easy to do. I like them for me coz clothes dont slip off... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


With your family's medical history not surprising you went into a bit of a tail spin. Goodness, 3 antibiotics- have never had to do that. Hoping it will be a short week- and that you may be able to keep yourself busy and that you come out the other end okay. Mind over matter?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> My ex once had what sounds like the very same thing. He had to take a combination of antibiotics for a week.... he felt fine with them. At least you know what it is now and it will be all cleared up soon. And you will be back to feeling normal again.... :sm17:


I'm hoping I'm fine too can't remember the last time I had to take any antibiotics , it's only for a week so I think it will fly past


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With your family's medical history not surprising you went into a bit of a tail spin. Goodness, 3 antibiotics- have never had to do that. Hoping it will be a short week- and that you may be able to keep yourself busy and that you come out the other end okay. Mind over matter?


It sure woke me up ???? I think we should have share in pharmaceutical companies the amount of tablets that pass through this house now . Was at the hospital with husband yesterday and the consultant had him go through a few tests because there is a new medication just come out that he wants husband to try as it could help him live a bit longer so he has to stop one of his other tablets go back to the hospital and they will start him on this new one , so I will more than likely have fun and games trying to sort it out with his doctors and the chemist to get his medi pack changed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:15 am here and I just received word from my cousin. A tornado hit Windsor Ontario (Canada)this afternoon and I received word she is ok. I am thanking God right now. She said it was stormy out but her gut told her something was wrong. She left early and I am glad she did. It hit the Industrial area hard.
> 
> Grateful to God. ????


Glad she is safe. I have a couple of friends in that area that have been posting about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sure woke me up ???? I think we should have share in pharmaceutical companies the amount of tablets that pass through this house now . Was at the hospital with husband yesterday and the consultant had him go through a few tests because there is a new medication just come out that he wants husband to try as it could help him live a bit longer so he has to stop one of his other tablets go back to the hospital and they will start him on this new one , so I will more than likely have fun and games trying to sort it out with his doctors and the chemist to get his medi pack changed


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I've always resisted using the blister packs, but I guess if it is a very complex regime they do help, and especially if you have to take them with or without meals. I have a tiny pill box that I put my mid-day pills in though, otherwise I tend to forget that dose, and wonder later why the hip is playing up.
I also believe it is wise to work on eating some form of probiotic to help the gut return to normal after such an onslaught.
Do take care, and as I said wishing the week will pass quickly for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Miska is really coming through in that drawing,I think Matthew gets better with each drawing
> 
> Cathy, nice hangers, what a nice gift. I don't think I've seen that lace here.
> 
> ...


Glad you found them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


Happy Birthday Shirley!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping I'm fine too can't remember the last time I had to take any antibiotics , it's only for a week so I think it will fly past


I hope the week goes without incident and you dont even notice that you are on these medications.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


Prayers sent


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


Dislike. Hope the side effects are minimal and you are soon well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers said for those who have asked.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30am and I am caught up. Sending prayers for all who need them. 

Appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 11. 

Going to look through Marianna Mels patterns and see what I can cast on today ☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


I hope the medications put your stomach right and that you'll not have the expected symptoms.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being said for all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


Did something frighten her? Were you having a storm that might have made her anxious?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April!
> 
> This is how it has worked up so far


Lookin' good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much choertt .


choertt - I don't think I've seen you on here before. Welcome. Hope you're enjoying our tea party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".


Your aunt did beautiful work. The picture is a lovely keepsake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How did that water pass the Heath inspectors? St.Walburg had excellent water until the Health people got involved, now it stinks of chlorine!


 We were surrounded by springs. The water wasn't unhealthy just smelled awful.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My ex once had what sounds like the very same thing. He had to take a combination of antibiotics for a week.... he felt fine with them. At least you know what it is now and it will be all cleared up soon. And you will be back to feeling normal again.... :sm17:


Yes, I also had a bout of something similar. It was called an H. Pylori infection. Had to take a few different antibiotics. I also have IBS so that was not fun, but it cured it. H. Pylori bacteria can cause ulcers, I believe. Sonja, hope you are able to cope better than the doc said!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great that your DH is progressing so well.
> 
> Melyn, Happy Birthday, I know you don't visit us often anymore.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is me in 1956, the proud owner of my doll I named Suzie.


Cute picture of you with Suzie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Liz. I don't hate it but it wouldn't be my first choice. I was really just going to do a small piece, learning the stitch, but just kept going until it was a scarf! A young niece has already claimed it so it will be in good hands. How are you celebrating your birthday?? I hope chocolate is involved!!


Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Had a great lobster dinner. Unfortunately, no chocolate. I'm allergic to caffeine (contained in choc), although I do sneak a piece once in a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


Beautiful rainbow! I can already see Mishka in Matthew's drawing. What a talent he has!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi, all
> Just popping in to try and get some reading done before I fall asleep. Too many early mornings and late nights. Don't sleep well anyway when I have to pick up or deliver early. But I am getting some good paid miles in so can't complain.
> 
> Nice to see that more are picking up the crochet hook. I like it for some things and it does go faster than knitting. Right now I'm trying to finish up a set of three dish clothes and potholders for my ex SIL. They just bought a fifth wheel and her colors are red, white and blue in honor of her daughter (my niece) who died almost two years ago. As I crochet, I get an indentation on my index finger from the yarn. Almost bought a yarn ring but then remembered I saw one crocheted somewhere. So, I improvised. I chained 5, then did hdc in four stitches, chained 1, turned and repeated until it fit around my finger. Sewed it up and tried it out. Was a bit big so just stitched where it fit tighter. I thread the yarn through two of the hdcs and hold the end from the ball between my ring finger and pinkie. Can crochet several rows of the potholder without fiddling with the yarn as long as it comes off from the ball easily. I'll post a pic.
> ...


Clever idea to make a yarn ring. Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried the ........ oh heck, can't think of the name of them! The tiny chickens. They have them at Aldi at a good price. I did a couple one year for Thanksgiving, thinking it would just be the 2 of us, then DD & family came over, and DSIL ate some of the second one. We had only eaten one of them. I didn't mind that he did, was just surprised because they had just eaten with his family!
> 
> Cicadas here were terrible. Especially by mom's. DH heard that they especially like oak trees. It was so loud that it hurt the ears! We haven't had them like this for years, probably the 17 year ones.


Cornish Hens?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> 180 is a normal celsius temperature so I guess round 375 from memory.


Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was feeling a bit better last night ( Tuesday) said he was a bit more with it and that the cough had eased slightly , had managed to get a hours nap so I'm hoping both he and DIL got a good nights sleep last night


So glad your son's cough has eased a bit. Hope he can fight off the infection.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


Be sure to follow the directions regarding what to take them with as that can make a difference on how you feel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Did something frighten her? Were you having a storm that might have made her anxious?


No she just seems to get times when she wants to be upstairs seems to last a few days and then she settles down again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


Lovely, Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I also had a bout of something similar. It was called an H. Pylori infection. Had to take a few different antibiotics. I also have IBS so that was not fun, but it cured it. H. Pylori bacteria can cause ulcers, I believe. Sonja, hope you are able to cope better than the doc said!


I think that might be it . I know she said The initials then said HP something . Hopefully that's just the worst case scenario although she did apologies and say it's only for one week .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG it already looks like Mishka. Matthew you do phenomenal work. 


pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.
> 
> Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Today is registration day for my exercise classes. Went there at 8 a.m. and there were 65 people ahead of me. It usually takes about an hour to process 20 people so I'll go back around noon to wait in line. Hopefully the numbers won't have increased. Last year, I had to wait 2 hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Be sure to follow the directions regarding what to take them with as that can make a difference on how you feel.


Thank you Mary I will make sure I read the instructions and take them properly as I'm really bad at that I just take them . But if it's going to stop me from feeling rotten I'll make sure


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy that is really lovely. When you knit are you knitting around the hanger (probably a silly question). Is that a regular size hanger?I'm going to copy your directions.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course.
> 
> This is how I make them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


That's good news hopefully it will help .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


 :sm24: Yeah!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, hope the treatment isn't too rough. Maybe the doctor just said that as a worst case scenario and you won't have those side effects. Sending good thoughts for all of you. Has your son found out any more about the spot on his leg?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMF it already looks like Mishka. Matthew you do phenomenal work.


It definitely does she is sat here next to me giving me the same look and sticking her head in the way wanting my attention


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindi won't stay the night at the hospital and once Marianne is awake she will go home to watch Marianne's mom. I offered to come up but was told everything was taken care of.


darowil said:


> If Cindi is at the hospital who will with Marianne's mother?
> Praying that things go well for Marianne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy birthday Shirley!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, hope the treatment isn't too rough. Maybe the doctor just said that as a worst case scenario and you won't have those side effects. Sending good thoughts for all of you. Has your son found out any more about the spot on his leg?


Just got the letter with his appointment this morning he goes in 2 weeks .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got them.


busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At least it will be cleared up. Hoping that the meds won't make you sick as she predicted. Will keep you in my prayers.


Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Positive for sure that the meds will extend his life! Pain in the arse the meds will have to be re-sorted but so well worth it.


Swedenme said:


> It sure woke me up ???? I think we should have share in pharmaceutical companies the amount of tablets that pass through this house now . Was at the hospital with husband yesterday and the consultant had him go through a few tests because there is a new medication just come out that he wants husband to try as it could help him live a bit longer so he has to stop one of his other tablets go back to the hospital and they will start him on this new one , so I will more than likely have fun and games trying to sort it out with his doctors and the chemist to get his medi pack changed


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley!


Thankyou! I just got up and was reading my morning 'fix' (the tea party). Thankyou for the birthday wishes! We are going to drive up to Crofton and walk the boardwalk. It is a lovely little bay with a nice marina and the board walk is good for walking. I like it because it is flat and the view is wonderful. We watch the ferry come in when we walk there.

Going out for dinner tonight with the family.

We are going to have a party in the 'Penthouse' here on KP, which is a lovely place where we gather and pretend we are in other parts of the world and sometimes celebrate our birthdays or special occasions. I plan on imagining visiting with Lin in Guernsay in the English channel. We had a wonderful visit with her and her husband and daughter 3 or 4 years ago when they were in Calgary. So watch for me Lin. I wish I could really go there - I would bring you each a Cowichan sweater, hand knitted by one of the tribal members. They are extremely warm and would be lovely for a chilly day there, I am sure.

Thanks for the pm with birthday wishes. You are a good friend. Say hello to Dave and Ellie . It sounds as if she is very focused on her career. I hope you like her boyfriend. She is a lovely lovely girl and we grew very fond of her when we saw you in Calgary.

I am so glad to hear that the KAP went so well. Nice to also hear that Matthew is still working on his art work. As you know I wish him well. Practice is just as much fun as doing the actual picture. Hi Matthew! I still have your deer drawing on my computer desk and look at it every day and think about you and your Mom.

I enjoyed all the pictures of the KAP - I hope Sam is enjoying being in Seattle. I know it is a place that is dear to him. He is straight south of me now. I wish I could drop by and visit him. Oh well. I do read the Tea Party at least once a week and try to keep up with everyone.

Once again thanks for the birthday wishes. I can't believe I am that old. I think we stay young inside but the outside can get prettydifficult to deal with! Oh well, the alternative is not something I am ready for yet.

Know I think of you all often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking of all of you. Dear little Roland went home this morning. We will miss him. I managed to heal up his little nose that had dried up with an ointment I had and gave him a nail cutting. Very difficult on a black dog, but just took a little off. DS was so pleased to see Roland's nose looking normal again, so I sent him home with the ointment. His wife, our DIL, is starting a new job soon and will finally be full-time. It will be a lot less money than teaching at the University, but it is full-time and she will have benefits, so a real trade-off. She also knows a lot of people teaching at this school, so she has built-in friends from when she graduated from college and started teaching. So excited for her. Our one grandson will be staying with us one night a week and possible that DS will stay the night too. That remains to be seen. DGS is in a play on this side of town and DS & DIL are in a choir on the one night, so won't be able to pick him up till church choir is done and it will be late by the time they drive here and back, so this will be a lovely opportunity to have one on one time with him. Will make sure and have time with our other DGC too so nobody feels left out.

Happy Birthday to Shirley. I guess mine is a belated birthday wish.

So sorry to hear about all the medical situations all in one week Swedenme. Be sure and get some probiotics in your system as the antibiotics will kill even the good flora off. Probiotics will help for sure. Think of you and your precious family every day.

So many of you have lost someone special or are requesting prayers for those in need. My sympathies to all who have lost someone in their life and prayers for those requesting. I'm not good at public prayers, but in my quiet space I pray for all of you. 

Hoping Marianne does well at the hospital. Has anyone heard any more about her son?

Oh my Bonnie, so many pies. You amaze me as do so many of you on here with all your talents.

Wow, hope those of you involved in all this horrible weather with tornadoes are ok. So frightening and deadly.

Welcome to the new people at KTP. Such a lovely place to drop by.

I'm hoping to have a day of rest today to heal my ankle and make it easier to walk. Did some cold laser on it last night and it is some better today. With all the traveling it is no surprise. Can't complain though as if I need to rest, I can take the time I need. No company coming.

Have any of you seen the series "Where the Heart is"? I just loved it. Looks like I just watched the last episode though. The cast kept changing and I hope it is because they got their own series. Excellent actors. I know the one actress got her own series and the one scheming maid on Downton Abbey plays her sister. Now I'm watching an Australian series called "Winter." Still haven't gotten back to knitting. Hoping an extended period of time home now will help. Admiring all the knitting you folks are doing and it inspires me.

Sam, hope you had a great flight and have a wonderful visit with friends. Looking forward to hearing all about it and to pictures.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* re: Marianne's oldest DS; his levels have dropped some more and still on waiting list for transplant.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Best to catch it before a heart attack or stroke happens. Glad she is doing okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie, I use small pellets that I get at the local greenhouse . I will find out what they are called. They are not toxic to anything but the slugs. They are yucky little things!


Yes, please, anything to get rid of them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I hope your aunt gets better quickly or passes peacefully, not a strange request at all, I've said many times there are worse things than death, sometimes it brings relief to suffering.

Shirley, hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


I'm guessing, it was a positive Helicobacter pylori test, a bacteria which can eat out your stomach & cause ulcers. I had that several years ago & took the med's but don't remember them m asking me feel sick. I hope they won't be as bad as expected & you are doing great again. I wonder if the acid reflux is also causing your cough by irritating things?
Get better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sure woke me up ???? I think we should have share in pharmaceutical companies the amount of tablets that pass through this house now . Was at the hospital with husband yesterday and the consultant had him go through a few tests because there is a new medication just come out that he wants husband to try as it could help him live a bit longer so he has to stop one of his other tablets go back to the hospital and they will start him on this new one , so I will more than likely have fun and games trying to sort it out with his doctors and the chemist to get his medi pack changed


Hopefully the results will be worth the effort & make him feel better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Great news,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got the letter with his appointment this morning he goes in 2 weeks .


I'm glad you don't have to wait too long for the appointment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Daralene* re: Marianne's oldest DS; his levels have dropped some more and still on waiting list for transplant.


It's god he is doing a bit better, & agreed to be on the transplant list. That worry alone could drive her BP through the roof.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


Great you could get out for a walk but hope the smoke didn't burn your eyes. Those fires even when far away can cause so many problems. Hope they get them controlled soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, wishing you a wonderful birthday. 
Busy bee, wishing your DSA prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope combo of antibiotics don't make you feel rotten and infection cleared up quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of all of you. Dear little Roland went home this morning. We will miss him. I managed to heal up his little nose that had dried up with an ointment I had and gave him a nail cutting. Very difficult on a black dog, but just took a little off. DS was so pleased to see Roland's nose looking normal again, so I sent him home with the ointment. His wife, our DIL, is starting a new job soon and will finally be full-time. It will be a lot less money than teaching at the University, but it is full-time and she will have benefits, so a real trade-off. She also knows a lot of people teaching at this school, so she has built-in friends from when she graduated from college and started teaching. So excited for her. Our one grandson will be staying with us one night a week and possible that DS will stay the night too. That remains to be seen. DGS is in a play on this side of town and DS & DIL are in a choir on the one night, so won't be able to pick him up till church choir is done and it will be late by the time they drive here and back, so this will be a lovely opportunity to have one on one time with him. Will make sure and have time with our other DGC too so nobody feels left out.
> Happy Birthday to Shirley. I guess mine is a belated birthday wish.
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the medical situations all in one week Swedenme. Be sure and get some probiotics in your system as the antibiotics will kill even the good flora off. Probiotics will help for sure. Think of you and your precious family every day.
> ...


Glad to hear that you managed to get Roland's nose looking better and that you get to spend some one on one time with your grandson. 
I used to love that tv series Where the heart is , was quite annoyed when they stopped making it as there was no reason as it was still a very popular show


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Glad surgery went well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Fire is about 50 miles east. Unfortunately they aren't predicting 100% containment til mid-Sept.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm guessing, it was a positive Helicobacter pylori test, a bacteria which can eat out your stomach & cause ulcers. I had that several years ago & took the med's but don't remember them m asking me feel sick. I hope they won't be as bad as expected & you are doing great again. I wonder if the acid reflux is also causing your cough by irritating things?
> Get better soon.


Thank you Bonnie for that description but you are right that is definitely what it is I remember the helico part because it made me think of helicopters and yes it is the acid reflux that is causing the cough and breathlessness .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lookin' good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Julie.


Thank you Liz.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. Fire is about 50 miles east. Unfortunately they aren't predicting 100% containment til mid-Sept.


Not good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well, i arrived safely - the weather has been beautiful - 82 degrees yesterday - the natives were passing out in the middle of the street - lol - lhey are not used to hot weather. i am typing on a laptop - my fingers are used to a bigger keyboard - they keep hitting the wrong key. looks like i have a lot of reading to do so i best get at it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is beautiful - good job. some little baby is going to look real cute in that. well done. sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished with sheep . I like how it's turned out just need buttons for it now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - that is beautiful - good job. some little baby is going to look real cute in that. well done. sam


Thank you Sam . I'm glad the weather is perfect for you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


Sending prayers for Marianne. I'm sure this is a frightening experience for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers going up from this prayer warrior. Jeanette and Marianne. Holding you in gentle hugs. Makes me realize my problems are nothing compared to others.
> 
> Beautiful work Julie.
> 
> ...


Nice cardigan. Did you do this in one night?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well I just hung the washing outside on the line as it was a lovely breezy sunny day. Came in and made a cuppa with intentions of going back outside and catch up on some weeding.... pouring rain. Far out! And the temperature has dropped and its cold. However I have just remembered and whilde I have time here it is. A couple of weeks ago someone (maybe Angelam) asked me for the pattern for the lacy knitted coat hanger covers. So I have attahed a photo of the type of coat hangers I use. We get them here for only a couple of dollars for a pack of 3 or 4. I like them as they are padded and the finish product comes up nice I think. However you can use whatever type you like of course.
> 
> This is how I make them...
> 
> ...


They're lovely and I'm sure your closet looks great with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you have a super day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


So sorry to hear about your aunt. Prayers being sent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Liz, how was your birthday dinner?


It was delicious. I had a 10 oz. lobster tail, done to perfection and a twice baked potato. A few pieces of red and green pepper and green beans filled the plate. I didn't have room for dessert (drat).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


Sure hope you don't feel as rotten as the doctor predicts. Good thing it was caught early though. Feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Wow - glad they caught it and fixed it in time before something more drastic happened. Prayers and hugs to Marianne.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


That's good news.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

pacer said:


> Not my lucky day as I discovered a nail in my car tire so I am getting 2 new tires as they need to be replaced. Not in the budget for this week so I will have to take it from my savings account. At least I discovered it without blowing the tire. That is my blessing in this situation.


Glad you had savings to cover it. It's a real pain when something like that happens


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou! I just got up and was reading my morning 'fix' (the tea party). Thankyou for the birthday wishes! We are going to drive up to Crofton and walk the boardwalk. It is a lovely little bay with a nice marina and the board walk is good for walking. I like it because it is flat and the view is wonderful. We watch the ferry come in when we walk there.
> 
> Going out for dinner tonight with the family.
> 
> ...


What a great idea to have a party in the "Penthouse". It's one way to travel the world. Enjoy your dinner with your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of all of you. Dear little Roland went home this morning. We will miss him. I managed to heal up his little nose that had dried up with an ointment I had and gave him a nail cutting. Very difficult on a black dog, but just took a little off. DS was so pleased to see Roland's nose looking normal again, so I sent him home with the ointment. His wife, our DIL, is starting a new job soon and will finally be full-time. It will be a lot less money than teaching at the University, but it is full-time and she will have benefits, so a real trade-off. She also knows a lot of people teaching at this school, so she has built-in friends from when she graduated from college and started teaching. So excited for her. Our one grandson will be staying with us one night a week and possible that DS will stay the night too. That remains to be seen. DGS is in a play on this side of town and DS & DIL are in a choir on the one night, so won't be able to pick him up till church choir is done and it will be late by the time they drive here and back, so this will be a lovely opportunity to have one on one time with him. Will make sure and have time with our other DGC too so nobody feels left out.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Shirley. I guess mine is a belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


So glad that Roland's nose is better. I'm sure the family was happy that he is still here. I haven't seen either of those programs and I keep looking for something worthwhile to watch. Some of the programs now are so full of gore.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the matching hat.


That's a lovely set Mel. You knit so fast and it all looks good


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well, i arrived safely - the weather has been beautiful - 82 degrees yesterday - the natives were passing out in the middle of the street - lol - lhey are not used to hot weather. i am typing on a laptop - my fingers are used to a bigger keyboard - they keep hitting the wrong key. looks like i have a lot of reading to do so i best get at it. --- sam


I can't imagine what they would do in the hot weather we have had. Glad you arrived safe. Enjoy your time there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, caught up at last. Now I can go back and finish last week's.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about
> 
> Keep telling yourself it's only for a week and then you are going to feel all much better! The drugs may not make you feel that bad. Sometimes it helps to link taking a dose with something you always do like cleaning your teeth or watching something on tv


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a wild windy night in our city of Auckland has caused power cuts, tree crashed into a house, landslide blocking a main road so much work for service people getting things sorted today. We are OK luckily no problems. 
Liz Budasha your birthday dinner sounded fabulous, love lobster mmmm.
Do hope Marianne will be much better after surgery.
Sonja, warm wishes that you will be better soon.
Well I had to spend time in the frog pond yesterday, I've begun knitting a pinafore dress for little girl, and as haven't done fancy stitches in knitting for many years decided to challenge myself. Thought it looked good but on checking was out by one stitch so frogged it, redid it and messed up again, more frogging and finally got it right on third attempt. I'm using the variegated yarn leftover from blanket and it's pretty for a little girl. Will post when it's finished, but may take awhile until I'm happy with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kate you always have the cutest cards! Do you make them yourself?


Nope, all thanks to Mr Google!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


But at least you know you'll be better after it all. Is this to do with the heliobacter (?) bug? I know a few people who have been treated very successfully for that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Great news! I would hope that with a blockage of that extent sorted out, she will feel loads better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 3: 30pm and I am caught up. 

Happiest of birthdays to you Shirley????????????????????

Marianne we are all so relieved and hoping you feel a lot better soon. Xo.

Sam great to hear you arrived safe and sound. Now put your feet up and enjoy yourself????

Cast on this morning for Babbity baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I did make one before.

The little baby girl due this month was born on Sunday morning 7:30am. She was named Alexis and was 8 pounds and 12 ounces. ☺

Sonja now that you are on the meds needed I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a wild windy night in our city of Auckland has caused power cuts, tree crashed into a house, landslide blocking a main road so much work for service people getting things sorted today. We are OK luckily no problems.
> Liz Budasha your birthday dinner sounded fabulous, love lobster mmmm.
> Do hope Marianne will be much better after surgery.
> Sonja, warm wishes that you will be better soon.
> Well I had to spend time in the frog pond yesterday, I've begun knitting a pinafore dress for little girl, and as haven't done fancy stitches in knitting for many years decided to challenge myself. Thought it looked good but on checking was out by one stitch so frogged it, redid it and messed up again, more frogging and finally got it right on third attempt. I'm using the variegated yarn leftover from blanket and it's pretty for a little girl. Will post when it's finished, but may take awhile until I'm happy with it.


That's some storm, I'm glad that you didn't have any damage, I hope also that Julie didn't have any damage also. Hopefully the clean up and any repairs needed for Auckland will happen quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> But at least you know you'll be better after it all. Is this to do with the heliobacter (?) bug? I know a few people who have been treated very successfully for that.


Yes , apparently it's very common, people can have it and not know till something starts bothering them and they get tested . I don't have any problems with my stomach or feel ill , just got a cough that comes and goes along with breathlessness finally decided to get it checked. doctor thought it could be reflux but also wanted to check to see if anything else was going on


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, glad you weren't hurt in storm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

There will not be a day 3 picture of Mishka because it would be the same as day 2. It is always a good thing when DS#1 takes Matthew out for errands on his days off from work. Matthew chummed around with his brother today to help me shop for an anniversary gift for my DH and to take my camera to the store it was purchased from. It is being replaced at no cost to me and I should have a replacement camera by Sept. 1st. I am delighted to have a new camera on the way as mine was showing two round spots on the left side of my pictures. The camera is only 18 months old so still under warranty. Tonight I am taking Matthew to the local high school game to see the marching band perform their half time show. Three of the kids from our church are in marching band and we will meet up with one of the new parents. We will let her know ways that she can be involved with the marching band. As an band alumni parent, I will share suggestions with this freshman parent.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes , apparently it's very common, people can have it and not know till something starts bothering them and they get tested . I don't have any problems with my stomach or feel ill , just got a cough that comes and goes along with breathlessness finally decided to get it checked. doctor thought it could be reflux but also wanted to check to see if anything else was going on


What a blessing that they caught it early enough to prevent some serious damage. I hope you will be feeling better in a short time. I am loving the drawing that Matthew is working on. Pictures don't do it justice as you will find out when it finds its way to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> choertt - I don't think I've seen you on here before. Welcome. Hope you're enjoying our tea party.


And welcome from me, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cornish Hens?


Yes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Thank you for the update. I have had her in my thoughts all day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Today is registration day for my exercise classes. Went there at 8 a.m. and there were 65 people ahead of me. It usually takes about an hour to process 20 people so I'll go back around noon to wait in line. Hopefully the numbers won't have increased. Last year, I had to wait 2 hours.


Hope you get registered 
:sm06:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello choertt welcome to the ktp☺☺


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I said I had enough of sheep up pops this free till 5 pm my time tomorrow
> Hee hee I can see why they are so darn cute. I'm sure with all those sheep you have no problem falling to sleep...LOL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone own a Gel Mattress, I'm guessing it's memory foam with a gel on top.
I have a Kingsize memory foam and love it.
Just wondering if having the gel on top would be even better. I would be buying a Queen size as it would go into the guest bedroom, then eventually when I need to down-size again I would use that and get rid of the Kingsize bed.
Hopefully one of you have one or know of someone who does. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's some storm, I'm glad that you didn't have any damage, I hope also that Julie didn't have any damage also. Hopefully the clean up and any repairs needed for Auckland will happen quickly.


No big trees around and Fan and I are pretty much on the same hill. The slip on Scenic Drive is apparently about three tonnes I think they said, although they may have been talking in cubic metres I would have thought logically.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well, i arrived safely - the weather has been beautiful - 82 degrees yesterday - the natives were passing out in the middle of the street - lol - lhey are not used to hot weather. i am typing on a laptop - my fingers are used to a bigger keyboard - they keep hitting the wrong key. looks like i have a lot of reading to do so i best get at it. --- sam


Glad you arrived safely. Enjoy your trip! You missed some nasty weather last night. Sent Heidi a text to make sure all is okay but have not heard back yet.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Have a great time Sam. Sorry I missed Saying Happy Birthday to of our members. So if I missed anyone Please excuse me.

I've had to go to the dentist yesterday. It came on very quickly a toothache. Didn't sleep Tuesday night was just miserable. This dentist took over the practice for our regular one. We didn't even know he retired.Generally when a Dr. retires the give their patients a heads up. But I digress. This dentist just took DH and I ( Huh ) .I was the one that had the appt. They took X-rays cleaned our teeth. Then Dr. Lee told me I needed to see a specialist for a root canal, Kaching. I asked him what about just a extraction. He said he could do that. So I talked to DH and he said No get the root canal. I figured at my age why spend all that money. But root canal we go. I would say this is the first time in 40 plus years that I have had a toothache. Oh well. He gave me an antibiotic prescription and said to take Extra strength Tylonol ( he said that is the best thing for toothaches) and sent us on our way 3 1/2 hours later. I'm not too sure of this guy but I guess that is all he could do? 

Mel are you still feeling down? I didn't scan the posting to see what has happened and I'm so sorry for that but don't feel bad for feeling that way. I think we all have been down that road. We are all here for you,honey.

Have a Happy Thursday.

I


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


I just popped in quickly before I go to my volunteer work to see how she is doing. Wow 80%! Thank goodness she now has the stint in. So glad she is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy that is really lovely. When you knit are you knitting around the hanger (probably a silly question). Is that a regular size hanger?I'm going to copy your directions.


No, you dont knit around the hanger.... you basically are just knitting a rectangle then wrap it around the hanger and sew on. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just popped in quickly before I go to my volunteer work to see how she is doing. Wow 80%! Thank goodness she now has the stint in. So glad she is ok.


Good News!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor misunderstood mishka - she can come sleep with me anytime. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've got a dog that I will willingly give to a good home this morning after the night I've had with her .
> She has decided to lie at the side of me on an evening but usually goes down when I tell her it's bedtime but not last night she ran and hid in the bathroom finally got her out of there and she tried to get behind the bedroom door . Finally got her downstairs only for her to come barging back up within half an hour , pushing the door open and laying down . By this time I gave up thinking she will only last 10 minutes before she is off again , oh no not her she laid there all night I heard every movenent , all the snuffling , heavy breathing today the baby gate went back up


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday Shirley. We are truly as young as we feel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wishing you all strength in this task, Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today
> Liz- Budasha
> and Melyn who I see more often on facebook.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both


and i will join in on the chorus to wish liz and melyn a happy birthday. hope it was a special day for both of you and that you blew out all youe candles in one breath. --- sam

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news about dh - he'll be runnng races before you know it. -- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthdays to Lyn and Liz.
> 
> Love the sweater and hat outfit, Swedenme and back to the baby gate for Miska - you need your sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Healing wishes to those who need them. Glad they were able to get Marianne in and she only needed one stint. 

Unproductive day here. No load until 3:45. Headed to get it and at 4:30 was told it cancelled. Luckily was near a truck stop. Got fuel and parked. Nothing came across my QC, so sent them a message. Told it was still a go so finished the short run to pick it up. Only to be told there that it had already been pick up by another company. An hour later, I was released from the load. Ugh. Tomorrow is another day and I have to take it as it comes. 

Was able to get the potholders done so have the set for my friend when I go home. I hope she likes them. The blue isn't the right shade but it was what I had. Also started a beach bag. Played around with making a panty for a 10" doll but took it out. May try just a diaper. Hard to do because I don't have the doll with me. 

Happy birthday to Shirley and any others I may have missed. 

Tami, did you get the bad storm there? Luckily it didn't hit Wauseon or West Unity where my daughters live. My niece lives outside of defiance and she is okay. Reposted pictures others had taken. Fools outside, walking and driving, during it. Hope Heidi and her family are okay. Heard one was near the airport there and they aren't too far from it. 

Mary, thumbs up to Matthew. I'll have to send you a pic of Lila for him to do. By the way, sent one of the cards to my DGS for his birthday. He texted me how awesome it was. Can't remember but I think it was the frog one. He's 14, so that's high praise from him. 

Posting a pic of the dishcloths and potholders, bottom three are the dishcloths. Simple pattern. Chain 31, * hdc in 30, ch1, turn and repeat * until desired size (mine are square.). Potholder are a pattern I found on the Internet. Can't remember the name but you chain 31, sc in 30, * ch 1, turn, then you sc in the back loop of the last row and the front loop of the previous row. * Repeat to desired size. Mine are rectangular as I ran out of yarn. Done in Premier Home cotton. Nice and soft. 

This is long enough. Oh, glad the bad weather didn't affect Fan or Lurker. 

Take care,

Kathy

Ps: found the name of the potholder. It's The Best Crocheted Potholder at stitcheryproject.com.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is celcius - I think it coverts to 350 degrees. --- sam --- sorry - i meant to include that before i posted it - just forgot.


budasha said:


> Strawberry4u - What great news that your son will be home on leave and that he will be stationed closer to home.
> 
> Pacer- So glad you weren't in the path of the tornadoes and that there weren't any injuries. It can be so scary.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ginger ale and saltines was the cureall for the nurse at college. --- sam



budasha said:


> I think ginger ale is good for the digestive system. At least, I drink it when I have a tummy upset and it seems to help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kate - the bird is beautiful. a lot of work went into it for sure. what a wonderful keepsake for you. --- sam

quote=KateB]I thought you might like to see an embroidered picture that my late aunt made. She was my mother's younger sister, Jean, and my favourite aunt. Although she did marry, they had no family and sadly she was only 55 when she died of lung cancer in 1985, and I miss her yet. She and my gran (yes, the one of the many sayings!) were the knitters and kept my brother and I well supplied with jumpers. My mum only really began to knit in her later years - no doubt before that she just didn't have the time! This embroidery had pride of place in my mum's living room for many years, and when she died it came to me. It must have taken a long time to do as it measures about 36" x 15".[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a wild windy night in our city of Auckland has caused power cuts, tree crashed into a house, landslide blocking a main road so much work for service people getting things sorted today. We are OK luckily no problems.
> Liz Budasha your birthday dinner sounded fabulous, love lobster mmmm.
> Do hope Marianne will be much better after surgery.
> Sonja, warm wishes that you will be better soon.
> Well I had to spend time in the frog pond yesterday, I've begun knitting a pinafore dress for little girl, and as haven't done fancy stitches in knitting for many years decided to challenge myself. Thought it looked good but on checking was out by one stitch so frogged it, redid it and messed up again, more frogging and finally got it right on third attempt. I'm using the variegated yarn leftover from blanket and it's pretty for a little girl. Will post when it's finished, but may take awhile until I'm happy with it.


Have you tried using a lifeline, so you only have to frog back a little ways?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I'm glad you & Julie escaped the worst of the storm

I hope Heidi & SAMs place is OK too. Kathy, good that your relatives weren't in the path of the storm.

I went to Lloyd today, just did a bunch of regular shopping as I've not done that in a while. When I came through town on the way home, they've obviously had quite a storm, water laying everywhere. There's an inch in my rain gauge again, just what we didn't need.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried using a lifeline, so you only have to frog back a little ways?


Never used a lifeline, and honestly don't know what it is or how it works, might need to do some googling, thanks for heads up. I've got it going right now I think so hopefully no more frogging. I checked and discovered I had too many stitches on needles so that was putting the pattern out. Frustrating but determined to hang in there and get it done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Have a great time Sam. Sorry I missed Saying Happy Birthday to of our members. So if I missed anyone Please excuse me.
> 
> I've had to go to the dentist yesterday. It came on very quickly a toothache. Didn't sleep Tuesday night was just miserable. This dentist took over the practice for our regular one. We didn't even know he retired.Generally when a Dr. retires the give their patients a heads up. But I digress. This dentist just took DH and I ( Huh ) .I was the one that had the appt. They took X-rays cleaned our teeth. Then Dr. Lee told me I needed to see a specialist for a root canal, Kaching. I asked him what about just a extraction. He said he could do that. So I talked to DH and he said No get the root canal. I figured at my age why spend all that money. But root canal we go. I would say this is the first time in 40 plus years that I have had a toothache. Oh well. He gave me an antibiotic prescription and said to take Extra strength Tylonol ( he said that is the best thing for toothaches) and sent us on our way 3 1/2 hours later. I'm not too sure of this guy but I guess that is all he could do?
> 
> ...


Hope your toothache is better soon. I am also surprised that you were not notified when your old dentist retired. I think I have only had one root canal, and don't want to do it again. But that is me. DH has had several. Hope the antibiotics work quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> poor misunderstood mishka - she can come sleep with me anytime. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good to see you checking in. Sending hugs to you both, having to fill out the forms the way Tim actually is, instead of the way you see him. Hope it is easier for you than is was for Susan. Tim certainly deserves his benefits.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to see you checking in. Sending hugs to you both, having to fill out the forms the way Tim actually is, instead of the way you see him. Hope it is easier for you than is was for Susan. Tim certainly deserves his benefits.


Yes, he does, Tami. And he will probably outlive all of us--given the excellent health he enjoys and the very limited meds he takes regularly. Just one, daily.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Healing wishes to those who need them. Glad they were able to get Marianne in and she only needed one stint.
> 
> Unproductive day here. No load until 3:45. Headed to get it and at 4:30 was told it cancelled. Luckily was near a truck stop. Got fuel and parked. Nothing came across my QC, so sent them a message. Told it was still a go so finished the short run to pick it up. Only to be told there that it had already been pick up by another company. An hour later, I was released from the load. Ugh. Tomorrow is another day and I have to take it as it comes.
> 
> ...


Nice stack of dish cloths.

As to us getting the storms, no, it went around us, or evaporated before it got here. Some near by said that it stormed around 1:30am, but I slept through it if it did. I am glad your girls are okay. I sent Heidi a text to check on them, but have not heard back. Of course, now that I did an update on the phone, who knows. I have been texting with DD off and on all day, but sent a text to a friend yesterday, and it ended up in her email, and she couldn't open it. Hope she got it and has just been too busy to answer it. Friends in Spencerville and Deshler are okay, just lots of rain.

Hope you get a good run tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is almost Friday and time for the new TP, and I haven't read one post! Busy with wedding stuff. Just know I'm thinking of you and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Never used a lifeline, and honestly don't know what it is or how it works, might need to do some googling, thanks for heads up. I've got it going right now I think so hopefully no more frogging. I checked and discovered I had too many stitches on needles so that was putting the pattern out. Frustrating but determined to hang in there and get it done.


A lifeline is a thin smooth yarn (I like to use bedspread cotton, don't use dental floss, it will cut your yarn) that you weave into a row, usually a plain knit row, that you know is correct. At each pattern repeat, insert another one. I have found that if I do that for a few repeats I am safe. I remove the first one if the next couple are correct, then reuse that lifeline further up the pattern. And count, count, count! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, he does, Tami. And he will probably outlive all of us--given the excellent health he enjoys and the very limited meds he takes regularly. Just one, daily.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And the fact that he will probably out live you all just makes it harder to fill out the paperwork.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is almost Friday and time for the new TP, and I haven't read one post! Busy with wedding stuff. Just know I'm thinking of you and hope everyone is doing well!


Waving hello! Glad you could stop in for a minute, even though you are busy getting ready for the wedding.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely package; lovely gift!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A lifeline is a thin smooth yarn (I like to use bedspread cotton, don't use dental floss, it will cut your yarn) that you weave into a row, usually a plain knit row, that you know is correct. At each pattern repeat, insert another one. I have found that if I do that for a few repeats I am safe. I remove the first one if the next couple are correct, then reuse that lifeline further up the pattern. And count, count, count! :sm02:


Love it thank you, will do it right now. Been counting and losing my place a lot, very frustrating trying to figure out where have gone wrong. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love it thank you, will do it right now. Been counting and losing my place a lot, very frustrating trying to figure out where have gone wrong. ????


do you have any stitch markers, Fan?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love it thank you, will do it right now. Been counting and losing my place a lot, very frustrating trying to figure out where have gone wrong. ????


Glad to help. But just because you are using a lifeline, don't forget to count, count, count, anyway!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> do you have any stitch markers, Fan?


Those too! I forgot about those.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness the smoke from the fires certainly is far reaching. Pray they get those fires under control soon. Maya looks like she is searching for just the right stick...give her a good belly rub for me.



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those too! I forgot about those.


Don't have any stitch markers, but using small safety pins which work ok. Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Strawberry* sorry to hear about the toothache. I must say I'm surprised your new dentist is having to send you to a specialist for a root canal. My dentist does them himself. Hope the antibiotics work along with the tylenol and that this will get sorted out soon.



Strawberry4u said:


> Have a great time Sam. Sorry I missed Saying Happy Birthday to of our members. So if I missed anyone Please excuse me.
> 
> I've had to go to the dentist yesterday. It came on very quickly a toothache. Didn't sleep Tuesday night was just miserable. This dentist took over the practice for our regular one. We didn't even know he retired.Generally when a Dr. retires the give their patients a heads up. But I digress. This dentist just took DH and I ( Huh ) .I was the one that had the appt. They took X-rays cleaned our teeth. Then Dr. Lee told me I needed to see a specialist for a root canal, Kaching. I asked him what about just a extraction. He said he could do that. So I talked to DH and he said No get the root canal. I figured at my age why spend all that money. But root canal we go. I would say this is the first time in 40 plus years that I have had a toothache. Oh well. He gave me an antibiotic prescription and said to take Extra strength Tylonol ( he said that is the best thing for toothaches) and sent us on our way 3 1/2 hours later. I'm not too sure of this guy but I guess that is all he could do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks...that makes sense. I have seen some folks just crochet around hangers and that keeps clothes from slipping off.


sugarsugar said:


> No, you dont knit around the hanger.... you basically are just knitting a rectangle then wrap it around the hanger and sew on. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you and Susan lots of hugs and prayers for strength. It is good that he will be able to get these benefits. He will be well prepared for what limited work he may be able to do yet still have income in order to survive. God bless you (all three!)


jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely looking work Kathy. Also, thanks for posting your directions and the name; I've copied both and put in my crochet file.



kehinkle said:


> Healing wishes to those who need them. Glad they were able to get Marianne in and she only needed one stint.
> 
> Unproductive day here. No load until 3:45. Headed to get it and at 4:30 was told it cancelled. Luckily was near a truck stop. Got fuel and parked. Nothing came across my QC, so sent them a message. Told it was still a go so finished the short run to pick it up. Only to be told there that it had already been pick up by another company. An hour later, I was released from the load. Ugh. Tomorrow is another day and I have to take it as it comes.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news about dh - he'll be runnng races before you know it. -- sam


He did the entire block today. The staples come out tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did the entire block today. The staples come out tomorrow.


That is awesome. He has a wonderful care giver.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Strawberry* sorry to hear about the toothache. I must say I'm surprised your new dentist is having to send you to a specialist for a root canal. My dentist does them himself. Hope the antibiotics work along with the tylenol and that this will get sorted out soon.


I am not surprised. Our dentist does not do them, either. She sends us to a specialist, who happens to be in the next building down the block, which makes it easy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks...that makes sense. I have seen some folks just crochet around hangers and that keeps clothes from slipping off.


I showed CMaliza how my grandma covered hangers years ago. Grandma used Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn, which is not the same as what they call rug yarn now. I am using kitchen cotton, but Carol is using something she got off of the swap table at KAP. Beginning at the end of the "hook" tape the tail end of the yarn to the hanger, with the tail pointing up the hook, and the working end of the ball of yarn hanging from the end. Now you will make half hitch knots over the taped end, and on around the hanger. When you get to the part where the hanger separates, just keep going around one side. When you get back to where the hanger separated, tie off in a knot and trim the ends. Now take a double strand of the yarn and tie a bow around the "neck" of the hanger. You can do one color, or two. If you use two colors, you can alternate each knot, you can make 2 knots with one, then the other, you can make 3 knots with one color, then the other. You would just carry the other color across the bottom of the other that way. When you alternate the 2 colors, you make knots on one side, and carry the other yarn across the bottom of the color in use. You don't hide the other color. If anyone wants, I can do some samples and take pics, and post them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did the entire block today. The staples come out tomorrow.


Yay! Great news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you and Susan lots of hugs and prayers for strength. It is good that he will be able to get these benefits. He will be well prepared for what limited work he may be able to do yet still have income in order to survive. God bless you (all three!)


Well said Gwenn. And Maya loved your belly rub.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw a video of a tornado that hit western Ohio, is this near you Tami, kathy or Sam? Seems to me there was someone else near there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just sent this recipe to heidi in an email - think she will like it. than gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Made this for dinner tonight and OMG....it was delicious! I saw it on FB and just had to try it.
> 
> http://simmerandboil.cookinglight.com/2015/12/27/sweet-potato-quiche-crust/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just saw a video of a tornado that hit western Ohio, is this near you Tami, kathy or Sam? Seems to me there was someone else near there


It missed me. I am in north central Ohio. Kathy posted earlier that it missed her daughters's in Wuaseaon (I know I didn't spell that right!). I sent Heidi a text but have not heard back. She may not have recognized the number, but we exchanged numbers so I could let her know when Carol's DDIL had the baby, so she should have recognized it. Hope she was just busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> just sent this recipe to heidi in an email - think she will like it. than gwen. --- sam


Sam, have you heard from Heidi today? Bad storms through there yesterday. I sent her a text to check on everyone, but have not heard back. Kathy says her family is safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking great mathew - the eyes are very expressive. --- sam



pacer said:


> I have more pictures of KAP to share this week, but Matthew wants me to post a special picture tonight. Sonja and DH this is your journey to enjoy. Matthew wants to make give you a happy moment in your day so he is attempting to draw one of the pictures of Mishka that you have posted. I hope you don't mind. More pictures to come as the drawing develops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed it - where is dh going? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Other than working at the festival I gave no plans while DH is away, I was thinking my friend & I should at least go to the city for a day but haven't asked her yet as she just got home from vacation on Monday night.
> 
> I've been working on the picture for 2 months already, seems to take forever, just a few minutes each night & th but if crochet went pretty quickly, something I can drop & pick up between other things,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> poor misunderstood mishka - she can come sleep with me anytime. --- sam


Only if you like to gradually hang off the edge of the bed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen, sorry that you can't find Matthew's drawing; hope it turns up.
> 
> Sonja, it was going to be a secret that Matthew was working on a Mishka drawing, but I'm glad that he's letting you experience the journey of the drawing coming together.
> 
> I just got off the phone - my uncle is in the hospital on a respirator. So far, the tests are inconclusive; I'm hoping to get up there this week as soon as DH is able to spend 4 or more hours by himself. I'm sure even a priest could use some prayers - thanks to all the prayer warriors who send up best wishes for return to health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's to be 90 degrees tomorrow - they will be dropping in the streets. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, I missed saying "bon voyage". I heard that the temp in Seattle this morning was a comfortable 70. Hope all went well on your flight and that you have a wonderful visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - is this one going tom be like the one you just finished? --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is it after two evening's work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


I missed your pictures Joy had to go back and have a look. It certainly smoky is there a strong fire smell too? 
I can see it didn't bother Maya


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did the entire block today. The staples come out tomorrow.


That is good news .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons and tons of healing energy zooming to marianne to surround her with warm healing goodness. --- sam

.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from Marianne. She is to be at the hospital at 6 a.m. tomorrow for heart catherazation (sp) and having possible stint put in. She also has a blockage in her leg. Not going to think about the leg right now but because she is having pain in rib area and arm & hand tingling they are thinking possible stint. If more needed then will do more. Please keep her in your prayers. Cindi will be at the hospital and keep me posted as to what is going on and if I need to come up there. Marianne is very frightened; said when the doctor told her, her blood pressure zoomed up to 187/90.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good mathew. sam



pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Marianne. Please let us know how she is doing when you get word from C.
> 
> Day 2 of the journey for Sonja and DH - Mishka drawing....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - is this one going tom be like the one you just finished? --- sam


Yes, same pattern but much finer yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


Sounds like there was at least a small blessing. You like storms don't you, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in wishing shirley a very happy birthday - hope it was a good day for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Shirley just noticed its your birthday hope you have a wonderful day
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your aunt to surround her in warm healing goodness. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> In need of prayer warriors please, we have just found out my step aunt is in hospital with broken hip and condition deteriorating. It may sound strange but I am asking for a mix of prayers for her healing and/or a paiinless passing. This is a tough old bird, but she is not as tough as she used to be since her husband died a few years ago. I also ask for the energy to help support my DSF through this as, is she goes, it will be his 2nd sister to depart to heaven. While not physically close, as living on opposite coasts of Australia prevents that, this sister is not that much older than DSF but does have health issues that may impact her recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are here hugging you every minute of the day - we have your back sonja - lean on us. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


Hope you don't feel too bad with them- but at least you know as otherwise you might have stopped taking them. Is this the infection that can lead to stomach ulcers? And that you don't want so a week of feeling terrible worth it if that is it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - has your son tried vicks on the bottom of his feet at night with socks on - it really should help with the coughing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No she just seems to get times when she wants to be upstairs seems to last a few days and then she settles down again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - it is good they got her in - hope she feels better soon. wonder if they looked at her leg? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sure woke me up ???? I think we should have share in pharmaceutical companies the amount of tablets that pass through this house now . Was at the hospital with husband yesterday and the consultant had him go through a few tests because there is a new medication just come out that he wants husband to try as it could help him live a bit longer so he has to stop one of his other tablets go back to the hospital and they will start him on this new one , so I will more than likely have fun and games trying to sort it out with his doctors and the chemist to get his medi pack changed


It would be good if the new tablet did help him- but a hassle in the meantime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I've always resisted using the blister packs, but I guess if it is a very complex regime they do help, and especially if you have to take them with or without meals. I have a tiny pill box that I put my mid-day pills in though, otherwise I tend to forget that dose, and wonder later why the hip is playing up.
> I also believe it is wise to work on eating some form of probiotic to help the gut return to normal after such an onslaught.
> Do take care, and as I said wishing the week will pass quickly for you.


As the antibiotics are for the gut I would check first before taking probiotics in case it has an effect on the bugs trying to get rid off Sonya.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love it thank you, will do it right now. Been counting and losing my place a lot, very frustrating trying to figure out where have gone wrong. ????


I put markers between each pattern repeat & then on the wrong side rows count the number of stitches between markers, I find that keeps me on track & if the number is out it can be easily(hopefully) fixed then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I will make sure I read the instructions and take them properly as I'm really bad at that I just take them . But if it's going to stop me from feeling rotten I'll make sure


And can make a huge difference as to the effectiveness as well. Drugs absorbed in the stomach need to be taken with meals so aren't rushed through into the intestine too quickly and so not be absorbed in the stomach. Others are absorbed in the intestine and if eaten with food can be destroyed before they get to the intestine. Others need to be taken with food becuase they upset the stomach and are less likely to be a problem on a full stomach. 
Unfortunately when they say take with or without food it is very important to do as they say- sometimes it can be a total waste to consistently take them at the wrong time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Strawberry* sorry to hear about the toothache. I must say I'm surprised your new dentist is having to send you to a specialist for a root canal. My dentist does them himself. Hope the antibiotics work along with the tylenol and that this will get sorted out soon.


My old dentist didn't like doing them so always referred anyone who needed it. He has retired & now I'm onto the 3rd guy since????

Strawberry, hope you get the tooth issue fixed without too much discomfort althought there will certainly be some to your pocketbook!????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I put markers between each pattern repeat & then on the wrong side rows count the number of stitches between markers, I find that keeps me on track & if the number is out it can be easily(hopefully) fixed then.


Happy to report I've done it, thanks to you for helping, it's worked out very well and have finished the hard part of the pattern. Plain sailing from here on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i missed it - where is dh going? --- sam


He's gone to Port Alberni on Vancouver Island with. 3 friends to fish, he'll be gone a week. Hoping he comes back with a cooler full of salmon & halibut


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending hugs in your direction - know this will be difficult for you also. but keep in mind what the result will be - it should give you some peace of mind. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


Thank goodness no one was hurt. Why do they always seem to get the trailer courts? Those poor people with no basement to shelter in. I hope your friend has good insurance for his $30,000 roof
I just watched a program tonight about the devastating storms that have hit tornado alley, some scary pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look lovely kathy - the folks at home are fine. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Healing wishes to those who need them. Glad they were able to get Marianne in and she only needed one stint.
> 
> Unproductive day here. No load until 3:45. Headed to get it and at 4:30 was told it cancelled. Luckily was near a truck stop. Got fuel and parked. Nothing came across my QC, so sent them a message. Told it was still a go so finished the short run to pick it up. Only to be told there that it had already been pick up by another company. An hour later, I was released from the load. Ugh. Tomorrow is another day and I have to take it as it comes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy to report I've done it, thanks to you for helping, it's worked out very well and have finished the hard part of the pattern. Plain sailing from here on.


????????looking forward to seeing your creation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, it's hard to fill out the papers for Tims disability income but it's sure good that the option is there & you know he will have the finances in place to care for himself

Jeanette, great news that your DAh us progressing well.

Kathy, nice cloths.

Well I better get to bed or I won't want to be up & at the pie making by 9:00


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You so want to make him sound as good as you can when this is a time you want it honest so that he can be given social security. Praying you can do it for Susan without too much distress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - i'll just go around and crawl in on the other side. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> Only if you like to gradually hang off the edge of the bed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like there was at least a small blessing. You like storms don't you, Sam?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


Good to know no loss of life etc. Poor Sam missing all the excitement!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amxious to see the finished product. --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy to report I've done it, thanks to you for helping, it's worked out very well and have finished the hard part of the pattern. Plain sailing from here on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially salmon - yummy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He's gone to Port Alberni on Vancouver Island with. 3 friends to fish, he'll be gone a week. Hoping he comes back with a cooler full of salmon & halibut


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


It looks good Fan. When you said lace and variegated I wondered how it would work- thought it might have been too busy but it isn't, it suits the pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - i think a lot of us would have struggled with it. but at least you stuck with it and it is turning out lovely. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy that is really lovely. When you knit are you knitting around the hanger (probably a silly question). Is that a regular size hanger?I'm going to copy your directions.


No such thing as a silly question Gwen. I was lucky when I first started doing them coz I had visited the friend that does them and was able to look in "real life" and ask questions.... so come on over and sit beside me... LOL. Anyway I found in the bag this one that I havent attached on a hanger yet (gosh how lazy is that!) so here are couple photos... hope this helps.

Oh, and the hanger measures about 41cm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


A new baby what fun.
Sleep well Sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam and Darowil thank you, it's a real challenge but I stuck with it and feeling good about continuing now. I've learned through tea party folks today to use a lifeline and lots of counting. The yarn was splitting and I kept ending up with too many stitches and it threw whole pattern out. Onwards and upwards from here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


Oh dear that looks quite heavy smoke. Take care.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did the entire block today. The staples come out tomorrow.


Wow that is excellent. He is doing really well. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


That is a pretty decent size baby! My son was 9lb and that was big enough! Congratulations to them.

Glad you are having a good holiday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


Very very cute. And you like you are doing well with it now. Well done. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


It is very pretty, Fan. Good to see the variegated more true to real, I think?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And can make a huge difference as to the effectiveness as well. Drugs absorbed in the stomach need to be taken with meals so aren't rushed through into the intestine too quickly and so not be absorbed in the stomach. Others are absorbed in the intestine and if eaten with food can be destroyed before they get to the intestine. Others need to be taken with food becuase they upset the stomach and are less likely to be a problem on a full stomach.
> Unfortunately when they say take with or without food it is very important to do as they say- sometimes it can be a total waste to consistently take them at the wrong time.


I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


 :sm06: Well fingers crossed that you get no side effects at all and as you say sail through the week. It will be worth it in the end... this bug has gotta go.

Another cold day here today...about 12c and its 10c now at 6.30pm. No sunshine today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is awesome. He has a wonderful care giver.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know why, but I'm suddenly being kept logged on here which is great, as every time before when I 'popped out' to note photos, etc I was logged out when I came back. Being lazy this stopped me commenting as much so watch out now that I can post easily again! If this is something new that admin has done then it's one change I'm happy about! :sm24: Better go as I want to get some ironing done before I pick Luke up from nursery at 11.45. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad the dr knows what the problem is, Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Finally remembered to go back to the doctors this morning for a follow up about what she thought was reflux and apparently the results from the test I had done came back positive which gave me a shock when she said it as it was a very early appointment and I was tired after being up very early even for me . I calmed down once my brain caught up and realised it was an infection in the stomach she was talking about which can cause problems later on if not treated . I calmed down some more when I realised it was easily treated with tablets but apparently it takes 3 different kinds of antibiotics taken at the same time to sort this infection out and it will make me feel rotten for a week which I thought she could have kept quiet about and let me find out for myself . So I went in feeling ok apart from a slight cough and thinking she would just give me more tablets for that and now I'm going to make myself feel rotten for a week


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you could help your little granddog with his nose! I know he was grateful. It will be fun for you to have your DGS each week. Time with grands is so important for little people! Rest up, Daralene, and I hope your ankle feels better every day!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of all of you. Dear little Roland went home this morning. We will miss him. I managed to heal up his little nose that had dried up with an ointment I had and gave him a nail cutting. Very difficult on a black dog, but just took a little off. DS was so pleased to see Roland's nose looking normal again, so I sent him home with the ointment. His wife, our DIL, is starting a new job soon and will finally be full-time. It will be a lot less money than teaching at the University, but it is full-time and she will have benefits, so a real trade-off. She also knows a lot of people teaching at this school, so she has built-in friends from when she graduated from college and started teaching. So excited for her. Our one grandson will be staying with us one night a week and possible that DS will stay the night too. That remains to be seen. DGS is in a play on this side of town and DS & DIL are in a choir on the one night, so won't be able to pick him up till church choir is done and it will be late by the time they drive here and back, so this will be a lovely opportunity to have one on one time with him. Will make sure and have time with our other DGC too so nobody feels left out.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Shirley. I guess mine is a belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is hard to imagine how large the fire areas are. So sad for those suffering the losses.


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yum!!


budasha said:


> It was delicious. I had a 10 oz. lobster tail, done to perfection and a twice baked potato. A few pieces of red and green pepper and green beans filled the plate. I didn't have room for dessert (drat).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> That is awesome. He has a wonderful care giver.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


Hoping that indeed you do sail through the week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course post a picture....would love to see it. If possible take pictures as you make it????


tami_ohio said:


> I showed CMaliza how my grandma covered hangers years ago. Grandma used Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn, which is not the same as what they call rug yarn now. I am using kitchen cotton, but Carol is using something she got off of the swap table at KAP. Beginning at the end of the "hook" tape the tail end of the yarn to the hanger, with the tail pointing up the hook, and the working end of the ball of yarn hanging from the end. Now you will make half hitch knots over the taped end, and on around the hanger. When you get to the part where the hanger separates, just keep going around one side. When you get back to where the hanger separated, tie off in a knot and trim the ends. Now take a double strand of the yarn and tie a bow around the "neck" of the hanger. You can do one color, or two. If you use two colors, you can alternate each knot, you can make 2 knots with one, then the other, you can make 3 knots with one color, then the other. You would just carry the other color across the bottom of the other that way. When you alternate the 2 colors, you make knots on one side, and carry the other yarn across the bottom of the color in use. You don't hide the other color. If anyone wants, I can do some samples and take pics, and post them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam (and others that mentioned it) they send Marianne to a vein specialist for her leg but no time set yet. The doctor doesn't seem overly concerned about any immediate danger from it.


thewren said:


> wow - it is good they got her in - hope she feels better soon. wonder if they looked at her leg? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to look lovely Fan. I do believe I too would struggle with it or at least have absolutely zero distractions.


Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


How pretty! It's so dainty. I had the same struggles with a shawl and wrote out the directions for one repeat and used markers between the repeats. It worked for me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


Fan, that looks adorable! Nice job.

Kathy - loved those dishcloths.

OhioJoy - I know that filling out those forms can be heartbreaking; I did the same for DSIL when he was diagnosed as terminal. It is a tough go, but so worth doing for their financial security.

Glad to hear that all are safe from the tornadoes. They sure are scary things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I wish I could come sit beside you! What a fantastic trip that would be! Also thank you for the picture of it before it is on the hanger; vey helpful.


sugarsugar said:


> No such thing as a silly question Gwen. I was lucky when I first started doing them coz I had visited the friend that does them and was able to look in "real life" and ask questions.... so come on over and sit beside me... LOL. Anyway I found in the bag this one that I havent attached on a hanger yet (gosh how lazy is that!) so here are couple photos... hope this helps.
> 
> Oh, and the hanger measures about 41cm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see your's finished. That is going to be simply adorable.


Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I wish I could come sit beside you! What a fantastic trip that would be! Also thank you for the picture of it before it is on the hanger; vey helpful.


I wish so too. And you are very welcome. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


Very pretty Julie. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty Julie. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy- I am loving how the different blues are working up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sure are moving along quickly on that Julie. The color way is looking fantastic.

I set aside the circular sunburst afghan for now. Instead I'm just doing a striped rectangular afghan in double crochet stitches only. Hannah thinks it is looking great (boost for my ego) and as she is not at all knowledgeable about crochet thinks it look intricate....(shhhh....don't tell her how simple this is....LOL) I got the yarn in for the mermaid and shark blankets yesterdayHaven't even opened the boxes yet. Also got the yarn for the Harbor Lights Circular jacket and also not opened box yet. I want to concentrate on this basic afghan first and see how long it takes me to finish it. I've completed 7 stripes of color so far, each color has 3 rows of dc/double crochet. May end up with 4 or 5 more colors before I start repeating the color pattern. I cast on 250+ stitches to begin with. Will post a picture once I have a band of each color done.



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am loving how the different blues are working up.


Its going to be lovely. I am off to bed in a minute, can hardly keep my eyes open. And its only 10.15pm. Have a good sleep.

Everyone else... have a good day. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the daily digest and then work on the afghan. Love and hugs to all along with prayers for health, wealth, and happiness. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You sure are moving along quickly on that Julie. The color way is looking fantastic.
> 
> I set aside the circular sunburst afghan for now. Instead I'm just doing a striped rectangular afghan in double crochet stitches only. Hannah thinks it is looking great (boost for my ego) and as she is not at all knowledgeable about crochet thinks it look intricate....(shhhh....don't tell her how simple this is....LOL) I got the yarn in for the mermaid and shark blankets yesterdayHaven't even opened the boxes yet. Also got the yarn for the Harbor Lights Circular jacket and also not opened box yet. I want to concentrate on this basic afghan first and see how long it takes me to finish it. I've completed 7 stripes of color so far, each color has 3 rows of dc/double crochet. May end up with 4 or 5 more colors before I start repeating the color pattern. I cast on 4250+ stitches to begin with. Will post a picture once I have a band of each color done.


Golly, 4250+ for your foundation chain? it is going to be gi-enormous Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its going to be lovely. I am off to bed in a minute, can hardly keep my eyes open. And its only 10.15pm. Have a good sleep.
> 
> Everyone else... have a good day. :sm11:


Likewise I can hardly prop my eyes open- back to bed for me!!!
Sleep well, Cathy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops! Corrected it! Cast on 250+ for foundation chain. LOL...that other amount I'd still be casting it on!


Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, 4250+ for your foundation chain? it is going to be gi-enormous Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


So glad your family is safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy to report I've done it, thanks to you for helping, it's worked out very well and have finished the hard part of the pattern. Plain sailing from here on.


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


Congratulations to Wendell and his family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


It will be gorgeous when finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a pretty decent size baby! My son was 9lb and that was big enough! Congratulations to them.
> 
> Glad you are having a good holiday.


My youngest brother was 9#12ounces


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


 :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


I sometimes find "simple" more difficult, as my thoughts tend to wander once I think I have grasped it, and then before I know it, I've messed it up! That looks lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course post a picture....would love to see it. If possible take pictures as you make it????


I can do that. I have part of one done now. Taking DD and Arriana to the fair but will get busy and start posting some on the new tea party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam (and others that mentioned it) they send Marianne to a vein specialist for her leg but no time set yet. The doctor doesn't seem overly concerned about any immediate danger from it.


That's good. Hope it's fairly soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


Very pretty. Will have to look at it again when I'm on the computer so I can really see it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Glad you could help your little granddog with his nose! I know he was grateful. It will be fun for you to have your DGS each week. Time with grands is so important for little people! Rest up, Daralene, and I hope your ankle feels better every day!


Thank you oneapril. Just got back on here and I'm going backwards to catch up. LOL. Typical for me. Looks like a gorgeous day outside today. Hope I force myself to get outside. At least my grandchildren are older now, so not quite the work it was when they were little. Can't believe that it seems like we just moved back here upon learning we would be grandparents and it is now 14 years. The oldest is 14 now and the one staying one night a week is soon to be 13. Thanks for the wishes for the ankle. It sure is important to walk and move about for health and this does hinder somewhat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Daralene* re: Marianne's oldest DS; his levels have dropped some more and still on waiting list for transplant.


Thanks Gwen. I pray he gets his transplant before it is too late. Marianne and her family have had way more than their share and it would be so wonderful to get good news for her son.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Marianne's housemate; Marianne had an 80% blockage in one of her arteries so the put in a stint. She is doing fine and will go home from hospital tomorrow.


Oh my goodness. Good thing they caught this. So glad to hear she did well and will be going home from the hospital. Healing wishes on the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the matching hat.


Really love that hat. See it is matching, so must look for the match!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear. Not enough time to get caught up. Must get started with my day. Apologies if I haven't replied to someone. Will try and get back on later but I've been up since 6:30am and now after 10am. Must get some breakfast for DH. Hugs to all. You all make a difference in my life and know I care about you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


Very pretty, it's going to be beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


That's a big one, mine were a month old before they were that big


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


That's really pretty. Cathy, maybe Serena needs this one????? Or Elizabeth?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


Hopefully you won't get any side effects, I don't remember having any when I took the treatment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam (and others that mentioned it) they send Marianne to a vein specialist for her leg but no time set yet. The doctor doesn't seem overly concerned about any immediate danger from it.


Does she take blood thinners? I would be concerned of a clot. Poor woman, I hope they get this all sorted out for her soon. Is she feeling OK after the stent placement?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


So pretty, I love the yarn colors


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


The colours are developing nicely, it's looking good.
:sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You sure are moving along quickly on that Julie. The color way is looking fantastic.
> 
> I set aside the circular sunburst afghan for now. Instead I'm just doing a striped rectangular afghan in double crochet stitches only. Hannah thinks it is looking great (boost for my ego) and as she is not at all knowledgeable about crochet thinks it look intricate....(shhhh....don't tell her how simple this is....LOL) I got the yarn in for the mermaid and shark blankets yesterdayHaven't even opened the boxes yet. Also got the yarn for the Harbor Lights Circular jacket and also not opened box yet. I want to concentrate on this basic afghan first and see how long it takes me to finish it. I've completed 7 stripes of color so far, each color has 3 rows of dc/double crochet. May end up with 4 or 5 more colors before I start repeating the color pattern. I cast on 250+ stitches to begin with. Will post a picture once I have a band of each color done.


You are like Sonja, racing along on the new craft. I thought you had a yarn store in your bedroom? Nothing for all the new projects????? Always seems there never the right yarn in the stash when you decide on a New project. 
I keep saying I'm not buying anymore but don't keep to that very well. I went to Michaels yesterday I was going to buy an extra ball of each color for the mermaid tail since I want to alter it a bit which may take more yarn, they had lots of Caron Simply Soft but none of the colors I'm using, I guess I'll have to order from Mary Maxim???? But I had bought some yarn there last winter that was really nice, an acrylic but nice anyway, yesterday the same yarn was on sale for $4 so I bought another bag, 1200 yes of #4. I also bought 2 balls of cotton at the $ store for $1 so other than taking up space til I use it, it wasn't a big expense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, 4250+ for your foundation chain? it is going to be gi-enormous Gwen!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My youngest brother was 9#12ounces


Ouch????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope your ankle is getting better. Good that you could get the dogs nose healed up. I know what you mean about GKs seeming to be just born, mine will soon be 8 & 5, before we know it they won't want to spend time with us.
Seems the older we get the faster times flies by

Well, must get out the door to pie making,have a good day


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


It's looking good Julie and I love those colours! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My youngest brother was 9#12ounces


If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops! Corrected it! Cast on 250+ for foundation chain. LOL...that other amount I'd still be casting it on!


Thanks for the giggle dear Gwen- that has made my morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty. Will have to look at it again when I'm on the computer so I can really see it!


 :sm24: Thank you! Were you on a tablet or a phone, Tami?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, I love the yarn colors


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> The colours are developing nicely, it's looking good.
> :sm24:


I like how they are striping and blending- Desiree was attempting to achieve a handspun look- I think we can say she has been successful! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's looking good Julie and I love those colours! :sm24:


Thank you, Kate! When I saw Desiree's post with her shawl she had made which is similar- I really coveted those glorious blues!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, yes there is a fire smell. Really hard on residents that have breathing issues. The poor fire fighters and people whose homes are in danger, not to mention forest animals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, looking very pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you. It is a lot of smoke.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My daughter's first baby was 10#2oz. That was too big!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy for your ankle. Did you get my PM?
Julie, lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, healing energy for your ankle. Did you get my PM?
> Julie, lovely.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think the body of the skirt should be as difficult - just keep count of the rows with a row counter. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This is base of pinafore dress so far. It may look easy to those of you experienced knitters but I sure struggled with it.


IT looks great Fan and such a pretty colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ptl - i am finally caught up and can go to bed. see you tomorrow. oh yes - wendell - the friend i am staying with - his oldest son and wife had a baby boy today - 9lb7oz - think they should come potty broke at that size. think we will visit the hospital sometime tomorrow. --- sam


I wished they came potty trained . My 3 were 9.14, 9,10 , and10,4 although they were all potty trained well before they were 2


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


It looks lovely Julie . It really is a lovely yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the colors julie - going to be a show stopper for sure. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am loving how the different blues are working up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Yes, I also had a bout of something similar. It was called an H. Pylori infection. Had to take a few different antibiotics. I also have IBS so that was not fun, but it cured it. H. Pylori bacteria can cause ulcers, I believe. Sonja, hope you are able to cope better than the doc said!


The story of how they discovered this bug is what causes most stomach ulcers is really interesting/ disgusting. For ages it was thought that it was due to too much acid in the stomach causing damage, and this was related to stress, so people got treated with acid inhibitors and anti anxiety meds. The researcher who thought Helicobacter pylorii was responsible was not believed until he deliberately ingested the bugs and then developed ulcers. This wasn't all that long ago, maybe 20 years if that. I'm sure Wiki will say. Real dedication to research!!
Hope you tolerate the antibiotics and clear the infection, Sonja. Try to think of it as better than getting ulcers or worse. Calming hugs coming your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Cute picture of you with Suzie.


Yes, these precious old dolls are wonderful, Fan, as are people's stories of siblings hairdressing :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did she ever have another one? --- sam



KateB said:


> If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel badly for people who have lost everything due to fire but the animals break my heart - they get so desperate hardly knowing what to do. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, yes there is a fire smell. Really hard on residents that have breathing issues. The poor fire fighters and people whose homes are in danger, not to mention forest animals.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were some sizable babies sonja - when i think heather weighed only 4lb11oz when we brought her home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wished they came potty trained . My 3 were 9.14, 9,10 , and10,4 although they were all potty trained well before they were 2


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, roasted cabbage sounds yummy. I often roast a tray of mixed veggies to go with a meal. Peppers, onions, squash, sweet potatoe slices, eggplant, zucchini, Chinese cabbage (can't think of name). Always yummy.
> Kaye, good luck with your cross stitch.
> Maya and I walked 45 minutes. Couldn't see Sierras because of smoke from fires. Sun was a hazy orange ball.


Wow, that does look very overcast with the smoke. I hope it's not getting into your and Maya's lungs too much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> The story of how they discovered this bug is what causes most stomach ulcers is really interesting/ disgusting. For ages it was thought that it was due to too much acid in the stomach causing damage, and this was related to stress, so people got treated with acid inhibitors and anti anxiety meds. The researcher who thought Helicobacter pylorii was responsible was not believed until he deliberately ingested the bugs and then developed ulcers. This wasn't all that long ago, maybe 20 years if that. I'm sure Wiki will say. Real dedication to research!!
> Hope you tolerate the antibiotics and clear the infection, Sonja. Try to think of it as better than getting ulcers or worse. Calming hugs coming your way.


Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, healing energy for your ankle. Did you get my PM?
> Julie, lovely.


No. I just went in and checked back to July and there isn't one. Wonder where it went?? Do you mind PM'ng me again. I'll be out most of the day but will check back. Thank you for the PM even if it is floating out around the ether somewhere. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Scam Alert: Got a text notice on my cell phone, (how they got my number???) that my credit card had been compromised and to call them right away. Didn't call them but tried to call the credit card company -- couldn't get a real person, so did reverse phone # search, supposedly free but then they wanted my credit card #, LOL...didn't do that. Then computer screen froze saying computer had been frozen and not to shut it off...didn't respond to that...finally managed to get it shut off and started again and did Snopes where they said it was a scam. Was going to respond to the number on phone and tell them I had reported them and not to call again but thought that if I responded at all they would never leave me alone. Anyway, everything was a scam from start to finish other than Snopes saying it was a scam. 
So:
Don't think a notice that your card is compromised is real and respond only to the credit card company, if you can get a real person. LOL. They will use your information to compromise your card for real.
Don't believe that your frozen screen saying you have to call them or respond to them online is real. It will cost you loads of money and just scammers.
Don't believe reverse phone call is for free when you have to give them your credit card number.
Don't think anyone emailing you is for real. They pose as romances, people in need, someone you know traveling and needing your money$$$, even posing as your grandson, etc, etc.

Enough said, there's no way I can think of all the scams, too many of them, but I've had my share just trying to uncover the one. Guess they figure if they don't get you on the first scam, someone else will get you on the next.

Good luck out there in this digital world of people from not just your local area, but now from all over the world who want your money and if you don't have money they will use your credit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> talked to heidi this evening - northwest ohio was on tornado alert - seven tornadoes touched down around defiance - roofs off - friend of our was fixing up a barn to eventually live in - had just put on a $30.000 metal roof- it is now a pile of rubbish - one business outside of defiance was his fairly hard - went through a trailer court - no one hurt - so it was pretty exciting. bailee was on the front porch videoing the trees blowing. heidi and family were at the fair. all this excitement and i wasn't there. lol at least no one was killed that we know of. --- sam


Congratulations to your friend's on the birth of their son's new baby.

So glad all your family is ok. Way too many tornadoes for sure. I remember seeing damage from a tornado near Defiance when I drove their 2 times ago. Have a wonderful trip. Just so happy you got to do this!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
> Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


Oh my, I can sure understand what you mean.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, DH is pacing now, so I'd best get off here. We're off to the Canal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a wild windy night in our city of Auckland has caused power cuts, tree crashed into a house, landslide blocking a main road so much work for service people getting things sorted today. We are OK luckily no problems.
> Liz Budasha your birthday dinner sounded fabulous, love lobster mmmm.
> Do hope Marianne will be much better after surgery.
> Sonja, warm wishes that you will be better soon.
> Well I had to spend time in the frog pond yesterday, I've begun knitting a pinafore dress for little girl, and as haven't done fancy stitches in knitting for many years decided to challenge myself. Thought it looked good but on checking was out by one stitch so frogged it, redid it and messed up again, more frogging and finally got it right on third attempt. I'm using the variegated yarn leftover from blanket and it's pretty for a little girl. Will post when it's finished, but may take awhile until I'm happy with it.


Sounds like it wasn't a very nice night. Hope no one was hurt in the storm. Are we going to see pictures of your work in progress?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did she ever have another one? --- sam


She did, but he was only 8lb! She also had gestational diabetes during the pregnancy which seemingly causes babies to be bigger. Finlay (the first baby) is still a very big boy - he's only 10 and he's about 5' 5" (already bigger than his mum and his gran!) and takes an 8 in a shoe. His mum is not that tall, but his dad is 6' 4" so he's obviously going to be tall like him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
> Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


Try taking a deep breath and holding it whilst sipping a glass of water. Swallow each sip and keep going until you run out if breath...works for me every time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get registered
> :sm06:


Yes, I did (after 3 trips) finally at 12.45, and people were still lined up. Not a very efficient way to register people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I did (after 3 trips) finally at 12.45, and people were still lined up. Not a very efficient way to register people.


It must be a very popular class!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, thank you. Probably shouldn't have been out in it. But I needed to walk and at least it was early morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm happy with my smaller babies, thank you!! That's one competition that I wouldn't want to be entered into.

I got the Tuesday Morning flyer yesterday and there are knitting supplies on sale starting this Sunday at 9:00 a.m. - I'll be at the door, but not sure what I'll find -- it's always a mystery. The last time I was there, they had some brightly colored oranges, yellows & green variegated ribbon yarn that would make up great Halloween decorations or Kuihimo necklaces plus they had some nice 100% superwash merino that were in lilacs, yellows and greens (pansies?) --- I also saw some kits where it was the needles & pattern - but no yarn. Let us know if you find anything interesting. I bought some dressmakers' scissors there - I'll let you know if they're any good -- should be fine for the flannel scarves I'm making.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> She did, but he was only 8lb! She also had gestational diabetes during the pregnancy which seemingly causes babies to be bigger. Finlay (the first baby) is still a very big boy - he's only 10 and he's about 5' 5" (already bigger than his mum and his gran!) and takes an 8 in a shoe. His mum is not that tall, but his dad is 6' 4" so he's obviously going to be tall like him.


Wow, what a tall son. Has to be hard on him at times as people always think big children are older than they are and expect them to be more mature. My grandchildren were big also as babies, but they didn't stay that way. DIL also had gestational diabetes. My but they were heavy babies, but you sure had something to cuddle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie . It really is a lovely yarn


Thank you Sonja! I guess the colours are almost true of a Yorkshire sky at times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the colors julie - going to be a show stopper for sure. --- sam


I am rather hoping so! My only social occasions are church ones these days. Tonight we are to dress as if for Saturday Night Fever- I have not bothered to check it out- will just go for warmth in the Oatmeal _Waiting for Rain_ and the skirt I normally reserve for Christmas functions! (There is a dance at Church)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I do not recall Marianne having to take any kind of blood thinners. She said yesterday she was sore from them putting in the stent. She said they had her in a twilight sleep and she could feel the pushing/pressure. Per her leg, she has only referred to it as a blockage so I don't know if it is a blood clot or what. I do know they seem to be on top of things but the cardiologist only deals with the heart. Believe me, Marianne will get it addressed asap and if she doesn't Cindi & I will be on her big time.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Does she take blood thinners? I would be concerned of a clot. Poor woman, I hope they get this all sorted out for her soon. Is she feeling OK after the stent placement?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus to wish liz and melyn a happy birthday. hope it was a special day for both of you and that you blew out all youe candles in one breath. --- sam
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Thanks, Sam. I had an added treat last night. My brother, SIL, nephew, great-nephew took me out for dinner. Was so nice to get everyone together....but no cake, had no room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those were some sizable babies sonja - when i think heather weighed only 4lb11oz when we brought her home. --- sam


My two were 8 lbs 10 oz and 9 lbs 2 oz, which was quite large enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
> Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


Poor you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Scam Alert: Got a text notice on my cell phone, (how they got my number???) that my credit card had been compromised and to call them right away. Didn't call them but tried to call the credit card company -- couldn't get a real person, so did reverse phone # search, supposedly free but then they wanted my credit card #, LOL...didn't do that. Then computer screen froze saying computer had been frozen and not to shut it off...didn't respond to that...finally managed to get it shut off and started again and did Snopes where they said it was a scam. Was going to respond to the number on phone and tell them I had reported them and not to call again but thought that if I responded at all they would never leave me alone. Anyway, everything was a scam from start to finish other than Snopes saying it was a scam.
> So:
> Don't think a notice that your card is compromised is real and respond only to the credit card company, if you can get a real person. LOL. They will use your information to compromise your card for real.
> Don't believe that your frozen screen saying you have to call them or respond to them online is real. It will cost you loads of money and just scammers.
> ...


Good reason for sticking with my Debit Plus Card!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had DH bring me home so I can get a nap and while he is out I got back on here. Tee Hee.
Want to try and get a nap before we meet a young couple for dinner.

Julie, the shawl is coming along beautifully. Such lovely yarn and a beautiful color for you. Have fun at the church dance. I agree, your babies were plenty big enough. I'm glad I didn't have a 10 pounder. They expected mine to be under 5 lbs. as both Bill and I were very small but DS was 1 oz. short of 8 lbs. Plenty big enough for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie all the yarn in my craft room or at least I'd say most of it is wool or wool blends or something that is not macine washable. I wanted the blankets to be easily wash & dry. I do have a small amount of acrylics that I'm using in the crocheted afghan/throw but again did not have enough for two. Figures doesn't it. The yarns I just got were on supper clearance/sale; nothing was more than $2.50 a skein and a large portion of it was only $1.79 a skein. I rarely ever pay full price for anything. When shopping online I also usually wait for free shipping or reduced shipping sales.



Bonnie7591 said:


> You are like Sonja, racing along on the new craft. I thought you had a yarn store in your bedroom? Nothing for all the new projects????? Always seems there never the right yarn in the stash when you decide on a New project.
> I keep saying I'm not buying anymore but don't keep to that very well. I went to Michaels yesterday I was going to buy an extra ball of each color for the mermaid tail since I want to alter it a bit which may take more yarn, they had lots of Caron Simply Soft but none of the colors I'm using, I guess I'll have to order from Mary Maxim???? But I had bought some yarn there last winter that was really nice, an acrylic but nice anyway, yesterday the same yarn was on sale for $4 so I bought another bag, 1200 yes of #4. I also bought 2 balls of cotton at the $ store for $1 so other than taking up space til I use it, it wasn't a big expense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had DH bring me home so I can get a nap and while he is out I got back on here. Tee Hee.
> Want to try and get a nap before we meet a young couple for dinner.
> 
> Julie, the shawl is coming along beautifully. Such lovely yarn and a beautiful color for you. Have fun at the church dance. I agree, your babies were plenty big enough. I'm glad I didn't have a 10 pounder. They expected mine to be under 5 lbs. as both Bill and I were very small but DS was 1 oz. short of 8 lbs. Plenty big enough for me.


Thanks Daralene! I agree DS was fully big enough- I held Mwyffanwy well into my pelvis- did not look full term at all, I was close to the years I had been working as a Postie on foot- so was still very strong. Different story by the time I had Bronwen!
Glad you like the colour of the shawl!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


Ah, ooh, owwwww! I hope she (mum) had childbearing hips and plenty of pethidine or equivalent :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good reason for sticking with my Debit Plus Card!


Yes, As long as you don't buy anything with it as here they hack into the records of companies where you have bought something, so any card can be vulnerable. Well, I hope that isn't true for your card Julie, but it seems here any card, even our debit cards can be vulnerable. I don't think they have my card number, just my phone number and they send out this scam alert to anybody with a phone phishing for people who aren't aware of these scams. The reason we don't use our Debit card is it would give people access to our checking account if they did hack it. We are trying to do mostly cash now. Will be glad when we can go all cash and just use the card once in a while to keep the credit rating going.

We were told here that if we buy anything with the Debit card to use it like a credit card and not use it with the pin# as then hackers could use the pin to access your cash in the bank. Why am I even thinking this. Too depressing. We were using it with the pin at the grocery store but I stopped after a security person told me this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how they are striping and blending- Desiree was attempting to achieve a handspun look- I think we can say she has been successful! Thank you!


It's looking really fascinating in those particular colours. You clearly love to try innovative designs and this one does look special. I'll just may have to buy it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene! I agree DS was fully big enough- I held Mwyffanwy well into my pelvis- did not look full term at all, I was close to the years I had been working as a Postie on foot- so was still very strong. Different story by the time I had Bronwen!
> Glad you like the colour of the shawl!


Isn't that amazing to think you were a Postie on foot. It sure does make a difference when we are physically fit and walking is a wonderful way to do it. Sorry it had changed by the time you had Bronwen.

You will have to model the shawl when all done. I really am attracted to the shawls that are solid with the lace insert like this one. Beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, As long as you don't buy anything with it as here they hack into the records of companies where you have bought something, so any card can be vulnerable. Well, I hope that isn't true for your card Julie, but it seems here any card, even our debit cards can be vulnerable. I don't think they have my card number, just my phone number and they send out this scam alert to anybody with a phone phishing for people who aren't aware of these scams. The reason we don't use our Debit card is it would give people access to our checking account if they did hack it. We are trying to do mostly cash now. Will be glad when we can go all cash and just use the card once in a while to keep the credit rating going.
> 
> We were told here that if we buy anything with the Debit card to use it like a credit card and not use it with the pin# as then hackers could use the pin to access your cash in the bank. Why am I even thinking this. Too depressing. We were using it with the pin at the grocery store but I stopped after a security person told me this.


Mine will only withdraw to what I have in it- which is seldom more than $20- and is not linked to any other card- so I reckon I am fairly safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you might want to wear a dust/particle mask for awhile when walking.


sassafras123 said:


> TNS, thank you. Probably shouldn't have been out in it. But I needed to walk and at least it was early morning.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
> Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


Oh dear, I should have given a nausea alert! Hope you soon feel OK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've had both of those scams - and boy is it difficult to get them off your screem - you delete them and they pop right back on. a big pain in the butt. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Scam Alert: Got a text notice on my cell phone, (how they got my number???) that my credit card had been compromised and to call them right away. Didn't call them but tried to call the credit card company -- couldn't get a real person, so did reverse phone # search, supposedly free but then they wanted my credit card #, LOL...didn't do that. Then computer screen froze saying computer had been frozen and not to shut it off...didn't respond to that...finally managed to get it shut off and started again and did Snopes where they said it was a scam. Was going to respond to the number on phone and tell them I had reported them and not to call again but thought that if I responded at all they would never leave me alone. Anyway, everything was a scam from start to finish other than Snopes saying it was a scam.
> So:
> Don't think a notice that your card is compromised is real and respond only to the credit card company, if you can get a real person. LOL. They will use your information to compromise your card for real.
> Don't believe that your frozen screen saying you have to call them or respond to them online is real. It will cost you loads of money and just scammers.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie....I've caught up; didn't get on here until late (for me) today. Stayed up way to late again last night, got up early, then when I took a nap I ended up sleeping the day away. I'm off to work on the afghan. TTYL and sending hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't that amazing to think you were a Postie on foot. It sure does make a difference when we are physically fit and walking is a wonderful way to do it. Sorry it had changed by the time you had Bronwen.
> 
> You will have to model the shawl when all done. I really am attracted to the shawls that are solid with the lace insert like this one. Beautiful.


It was a good lurk, Daralene- many of us in that Branch were students at the Uni, so the Boss was really good at letting us have extra time around exams. The particular suburb has lots of hills, and most of the 'runs' were 3 to 4 miles long. Not counting the number of times you had to cross the street. The main hazard was the dogs because part of the protocol was you had to blow your whistle as you approached each street.
About 2,600 houses without power overnight- but more than a 1,000 reconnected- mostly to the North and West of the city. 
The big dreadful news here this week has been that the Retirement Funds have been invested in a company producing cluster bombs. So awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


OMG, was she diabetic? My 1st was 6il15oz, 2nd 6 lbs 8 oz, just right, they can grow after they are here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Scam Alert: Got a text notice on my cell phone, (how they got my number???) that my credit card had been compromised and to call them right away. Didn't call them but tried to call the credit card company -- couldn't get a real person, so did reverse phone # search, supposedly free but then they wanted my credit card #, LOL...didn't do that. Then computer screen froze saying computer had been frozen and not to shut it off...didn't respond to that...finally managed to get it shut off and started again and did Snopes where they said it was a scam. Was going to respond to the number on phone and tell them I had reported them and not to call again but thought that if I responded at all they would never leave me alone. Anyway, everything was a scam from start to finish other than Snopes saying it was a scam.
> So:
> Don't think a notice that your card is compromised is real and respond only to the credit card company, if you can get a real person. LOL. They will use your information to compromise your card for real.
> Don't believe that your frozen screen saying you have to call them or respond to them online is real. It will cost you loads of money and just scammers.
> ...


I just read a book called 419- that's the number the criminal code in Nigeria gives scam crimes, it's really scary how they get people to the point some lose their homes & savings & nothing being done.
People have to be so careful now days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Try taking a deep breath and holding it whilst sipping a glass of water. Swallow each sip and keep going until you run out if breath...works for me every time.


Sometime a spoonful of dry sugar works too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, was she diabetic? My 1st was 6il15oz, 2nd 6 lbs 8 oz, just right, they can grow after they are here!


No, it just happened during her pregnancy and she's fine now too - although she does walk a bit funny.....no, that's a lie! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometime a spoonful of dry sugar works too


Is anyone else now humming "A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down..."?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is anyone else now humming "A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down..."?!! :sm16: :sm09:


Not guilty! But it may have got me now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, it just happened during her pregnancy and she's fine now too - although she does walk a bit funny.....no, that's a lie! :sm09:


That's funny .I was tested for that when I was pregnant with my youngest but it came back all clear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Is anyone else now humming "A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down..."?!! :sm16: :sm09:


No I wasn't ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, it just happened during her pregnancy and she's fine now too - although she does walk a bit funny.....no, that's a lie! :sm09:


I think I'd still be walking funny????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is anyone else now humming "A spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down..."?!! :sm16: :sm09:


????????there's one in every crowd????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny .I was tested for that when I was pregnant with my youngest but it came back all clear


Are you sure your husband isn't Paul Bunyan????Oh, I forgot, you're the Swede, not him????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got laundry done and trip to dollar store. Nap time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.

While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well folks I have started this new week's Tea Party.

Do meet me here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420474-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - i hope they catch the guy that did it. sometimes i wonder if i really want to leave the house or not. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re the baby pinafore I'm doing. It's great to have your advice and support cheers.????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


Best to be where care is Available. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> You so want to make him sound as good as you can when this is a time you want it honest so that he can be given social security. Praying you can do it for Susan without too much distress.


Thank you, Margaret. I guess sometimes I might sound a bit unemotional regarding some terribly emotional topics, but for Tim's sake I can do what must be done. Being kind of removed from his and Susan's primary relationship makes it somewhat easier for me, I think. He and I have been much closer and longer (time-wise) than he and his mom for most of his life. That is not to say that he loves her less or me more, but we have a different kind of relationship. She's his mom and he thinks the sun rises and sets in her and that is right for the two of them. But we spend more time talking and delving into deeply emotional and spiritual matters. And I did not carry him those long months of pregnancy nor sit at hospital bedsides praying for his safety and recovery watching as the symptoms of his morphine reactions played out so totally unexpectedly--enduring surgery after surgery for that long year when he was twelve.

Thank you all for your prayers and kind and supportive words for us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, As long as you don't buy anything with it as here they hack into the records of companies where you have bought something, so any card can be vulnerable. Well, I hope that isn't true for your card Julie, but it seems here any card, even our debit cards can be vulnerable. I don't think they have my card number, just my phone number and they send out this scam alert to anybody with a phone phishing for people who aren't aware of these scams. The reason we don't use our Debit card is it would give people access to our checking account if they did hack it. We are trying to do mostly cash now. Will be glad when we can go all cash and just use the card once in a while to keep the credit rating going.
> 
> We were told here that if we buy anything with the Debit card to use it like a credit card and not use it with the pin# as then hackers could use the pin to access your cash in the bank. Why am I even thinking this. Too depressing. We were using it with the pin at the grocery store but I stopped after a security person told me this.


I know it's more cumbersome, but we have a couple of checking accounts and the one with the debit card is only funded up to the level of what we're putting through on the debit card or pay bills on line - we sweep the account to $0 with the payments and then don't move money into that account until the next time we want to use the debit card or set up monthly payments. This way if someone does get a hold of the number or the PIN, their timing has to be exactly right to find anything in the account. It's sad to have to do this, but it's the only safe way I know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's looking really fascinating in those particular colours. You clearly love to try innovative designs and this one does look special. I'll just may have to buy it!


You're not the only one coveting that pattern and color way of yarn. It's turning out so pretty and I'm very partial to blues. I'm working on some teal and turquoise WIPs right now and I'm loving them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a good lurk, Daralene- many of us in that Branch were students at the Uni, so the Boss was really good at letting us have extra time around exams. The particular suburb has lots of hills, and most of the 'runs' were 3 to 4 miles long. Not counting the number of times you had to cross the street. The main hazard was the dogs because part of the protocol was you had to blow your whistle as you approached each street.
> About 2,600 houses without power overnight- but more than a 1,000 reconnected- mostly to the North and West of the city.
> The big dreadful news here this week has been that the Retirement Funds have been invested in a company producing cluster bombs. So awful.


I really worry about the people in government who are managing the retirement funds. Having had some responsibility of a Pension fund for employees, I was so glad to have an entire committee (Human Resources, Senior Management and Financial Staff) to support the efforts plus we had investment consultants who reported each quarter on fund managers and things happening in that world. It's a daunting responsibility! How sad that this took place - but at least it's noticed now and can be rectified.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


It sure is - I'm beginning to wonder if we should retire back in my small hometown in Iowa rather than be looking for some place in warmer climate - so many problems all over the place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


That is turning out spectacular.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ouch????


That's what I think!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


Ouch! No competition but it's so unusual to hear of the bigger babies! Mom had DB natural also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thank you! Were you on a tablet or a phone, Tami?


My phone. Seems like that's the only place I read anymore, just because that's what available at the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how they are striping and blending- Desiree was attempting to achieve a handspun look- I think we can say she has been successful! Thank you!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really worry about the people in government who are managing the retirement funds. Having had some responsibility of a Pension fund for employees, I was so glad to have an entire committee (Human Resources, Senior Management and Financial Staff) to support the efforts plus we had investment consultants who reported each quarter on fund managers and things happening in that world. It's a daunting responsibility! How sad that this took place - but at least it's noticed now and can be rectified.


The Government is not showing much enthusiasm about accepting responsibility, meantime the Opposition Parties are having a field day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My phone. Seems like that's the only place I read anymore, just because that's what available at the time.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Next person to give a description please say Sonja do not read ????
> Especially as I feel slightly nauseous and have got the hiccups , can't remember last time I had them


Hope you feel better soon. Food for the stomach and peanut butter for the hiccups.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've read the full instructions that came with all 3 , 2 of them came with a list of side effects as long as my arm ????
> I've started them now and the only two things I had to do/ not to do was drink one with a large glass of water and I can't take my allergy tablets so not only could I feel rotten and running to the bathroom I will also be sneezing , just picturing this in my mind made me laugh . I more than likely sail through the week with no problems at all


Have you tried a nasal spray for allergies? Don't know if you can get Flonase. That's what I use whe mine act up. It's over the counter in the states. Under $20, I think. 
Hope t.hme mess do their job without too much discomfort to you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


Gosh all I can say is: Brilliant! Mathew I am longing to see the next photo your Mother posts. I so want to give this dog a HUG! You truly do fantastic, realistic impressions. Love it. Lynnette


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've had both of those scams - and boy is it difficult to get them off your screem - you delete them and they pop right back on. a big pain in the butt. --- sam


Don't delete. Turn it off and unplug it. If it won't shut down, unplug it. Wait a bit, then plug it back in and start it up again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


That's a lot of pies! Hope the oven is still clean.

Sorry to hear about the young man.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


Prayers continue


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


Perfect!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is - I'm beginning to wonder if we should retire back in my small hometown in Iowa rather than be looking for some place in warmer climate - so many problems all over the place.


Small towns can be dangerous, too. Delta just had a person arrested for murdering a young college student. And he's under suspicion of more cases. Delta is just a town east of Wauseon and where I went to high school. Scary to think about.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is what it looks like finished. Got it from the English Woman's Weekly magazine I buy every week.
> They weren't kidding when they say skill level of a bit more tricky lol!


Fan, that is adorable!! Can't wait to see your finished item.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report on my latest shawl, in the blue yarn I asked Desiree Ross to dye for me, again I am working it in the _Waiting for Rain_ pattern. Next row I will start the second wedge of lace short rows.


So happy to see that beautiful progress being made. Stunning colorway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> So happy to see that beautiful progress being made. Stunning colorway.


Thank you, so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


Prayers that she will be OK soon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30am and I have just caught up. 

Jeepers those are some big babies.????????????????
I was born May 17th and was due July 11th. I was early but still weighed 6lbs 11 oz. 
Gage was born Jan 10th and was due Jan 27th. He was 5 lbs 15 ozs. Great full he was smaller. They told me expect an 8 pound baby. 

Headed to new tea party. See you all there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


Wow Mathew that's definitely mishka looking back at me from the iPad . It's fantastic . I'm off to show my husband your beautiful drawing


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a terrible thing, Bonnie. I will praying for that young girl and those who loved him.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That IS so fantastic! Go Matthew!


pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> If we're getting into a competition here.....my friend's grandson was 11lb 12oz......and he was a natural delivery!


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wished they came potty trained . My 3 were 9.14, 9,10 , and10,4 although they were all potty trained well before they were 2


Golly there were all a good size. :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


Oh thats just awful! Its the same over here. Every day there are so many horrid things happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


Oh dear. I will lookout for for updates.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


Wow! That is absolutely excellent! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind every every one. Mishka drawing is looking fantastic. I figured out how to attach the picture from my phone.


It sure is looking fantastic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update again on Marianne. She is still in the hospital. Her enzyme levels were still way too high and was having pain in back (which for women can be sign of heart trouble) so doctor kept her in another day. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. We shall see....


Praying it is nothing but sure don't want to risk it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I know how you feel Joy we see all the beauty and gifts in our kids and to put down on a form what they can't do is heartbreaking. I know there are probably many that see Tim' qualities I certainly have, from what you've shared about him he's a beautiful person.


jheiens said:


> Just taking a moment to say hello and to let y'all know that I'm still alive and busy as usual. I'll try to get back in a while but needs must fill out the online application for Tim to get Social Security disability benefits for the rest of his life as he will never be able to perform any work for pay that would support him for as long as his great health is likely to sustain him. Susan has tried to answer the questions honestly but it simply breaks her heart because we do not see him as incapable as the question present him and if we don't answer them as his limits actually exist, he will surely be denied any help. Because I am a generation removed and did not give birth to him and had contend with the thoughts of losing my only child in any of those numerous surgeries he's endured, it will not be as devastating for me as it has been for her. At least the is my hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Small towns can be dangerous, too. Delta just had a person arrested for murdering a young college student. And he's under suspicion of more cases. Delta is just a town east of Wauseon and where I went to high school. Scary to think about.


Absolutely!! Guess one has to be wary everywhere.

In my hometown, people still leave their keys in their cars when parked on main street and even have left cars running while they go pick something up in the store. Homes are unlocked most of the time. But, something horrible could happen there just as anywhere else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about that young man who died from his injuries after going to the ATM at night. Heartbreaking for sure.

Congratulations on making all those pies!!!! BRAVO. You deserve a rest and sure hope they don't boil over and make more work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I, going to hold the couch down for a while I'm pooped. 15 of us made 174 pies this morning, I brought home 10 to cook, some in the oven now., hopefully I'll get them cooked without them boiling all over the oven.
> 
> While at the church I heard about the boyfriend of a girl from town, apparently he went to the ATM in Okotoks, Alberta last Sat night, was attacked & has died from the injuries. I don't know this fellow but the girl is early 20's so expect he's around the age. The world is becoming a terrible place.


Good Lord, I made 2 apple pies yesterday and thought that was a lot of work peeling and slicing the apples and all, but 174 is way above.

That is so sad, it's true the world has gone crazy, no place is totally safe anymore, I hope that they were able to catch those that attacked/killed him.


----------

